# Knitting Tea Party - 17th February, 2017



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

(Posting this for Sam)

*Knitting Tea Party Friday 17 February '17*

I've not been breathing real well today for some reason. I did manage to get through my shower and get dressed with a few pauses here and there to catch my breath. Feeling better now.

I am going with Heidi to take Bentley to Lourdes to stay with Alexis for the weekend. This is the second time he has done it and always has a good time. He always comes home more spoiled then when he went. I am going to ride along - hopefully see Alexis's apartment, etc. then Heidi and I will go for dinner - my treat.

Every year there is a winter carnival in Minneapolis. If you have ever been to a county or state fair you know there are always favorite foods to eat. Here at the Defiance County Fair it is caramelized onions and sausage sandwiches. In Minneapolis it is hot dishes made with tater tots. We were talking about tater tots the other day - someone said she would eat anything with tater tots in it. So I thought I would oblige.

Winter Carnival: What happened to the hotdish! 

If you're looking to fill your stomach at the Hotdish Tent that has been part of the Winter Carnival the past couple of years, you will be disappointed. There will be no tent serving that mouthwatering Minne-sota delicacy at the 2009 festival.

But there's no need to go hotdishless when you can make your own!

Here are the recipes for Tater Tots Hotdish, which was served in last year's tent by Kane's Catering, and from the three finalists in last year's Hotdish Challenge.

TATER TOTS HOTDISH
Recipe submitted by Jerry Kane, Kane's Catering, St. Paul.

Makes 6 to 8 servings.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 cup diced yellow onion
1/2 cup diced green peppers 
1/2 cup sliced button mushrooms
1 tablespoon McCormick Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 pinch dried thyme leaves (or fresh, if available)
1 pinch ground black pepper
1 pinch granulated garlic or garlic powder
1 pound ground beef
1 can (family-size) Campbell's Mushroom Soup
1 pint heavy whipping cream
1 bag (2 pounds) Ore-Ida Tater Tots
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Directions

To assemble meat mixture:

1. In large saucepan, heat oil.

2. Add onion, peppers, mushrooms, steak seasoning, thyme, pepper and garlic. Sweat vegetables over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add ground beef. Heat until beef is thoroughly cooked. Remove from heat. Drain any excess liquid.

4. Add mushroom soup. Return to heat.

5. Add cream. Cook, stirring often, over medium heat for 5 minutes. Pour into 9-by-13-inch baking dish.

To crisp Tater Tots:

1. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 425 degrees.

2. Spread Tater Tots on cookie sheet.

3. Bake for 10 minutes or until crispy.

Note: Crisping is optional, but it helps Tater Tots retain their shape when combined in hotdish.

4. Add Tater Tots and cheese to meat mixture. (Or layer Tater Tots and cheese over meat mixture.)

To bake hotdish:

1. Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees.

2. Bake, uncovered, for 45 minutes or until internal temperature is 165 degrees.

MEXICAN-STYLE CHICKEN & QUINOA HOTDISH WITH SMOKY CHIPOTLE FLAVOR
Recipe submitted by Susan Jacenko of Plymouth.

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided use
1/2 cup diced red onion
1 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon flour
1/2 cup smoky chipotle salsa (she uses Trader Joe's)
1 can (14 1/2 ounces) diced tomatoes with green chiles, divided use
1/2 cup dry quinoa (prepared according to package with 1 cup chicken broth)
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 tablespoon lime juice
1/2 cooked chicken (diced or shredded)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Salt

Garnishes:

Shredded cheese
Diced red onion
Avocado
Sour cream

Directions

To saute onion and garlic:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2, Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in pan over medium heat.

3. Add onion and garlic. Saute until slightly tender. Remove from pan.

To assemble:

1. Add remaining olive oil to pan. Add flour.

2. Whisk until smooth.

3. Add salsa and liquid from diced tomatoes. Heat, whisking, until slightly thickened.

4. Add onion and garlic mixture, tomatoes, quinoa, cumin, lime juice, chicken and cheese. Add salt to taste. Transfer to 2-quart casserole.

To bake:

1. Bake, covered, for 15 minutes.

2. Remove cover.

3. Bake for 15 minutes or until bubbly.

4. Remove from oven. Let stand for 10 minutes. Top with any combination of garnishes.

VULCAN-HOT PEKING CHICKEN HOTDISH
Recipe submitted by Kelly Kimble of Greenwood, Minn.

This Minnesota twist on a Chinese dish will warm you up from your nose to your toes after a long day of medallion hunting.

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked white rice
1 can golden mushroom soup, undiluted
1 1/4 cups water
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch pieces

Sauce:

1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup hoisin sauce
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1/2 tablespoon red-pepper flakes

Topping:
1/2 cup peanuts, chopped

Directions

To assemble and bake:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. In 9-by-13-inch baking dish, combine rice, soup and water.

3. Top with peppers, onions and chicken.

4. Cover with foil. Bake for 25 minutes.

To make sauce and bake:

1. Whisk together cornstarch and soy sauce.

2. Add hoisin sauce, rice vinegar and red-pepper flakes.

3. Pour over hotdish.

4. Sprinkle with peanuts.

5. Bake, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

MY BROTHER JOHN'S FAVORITE HOTDISH
Recipe submitted by Maria Zenk of Danube, Minn.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds extra-lean ground beef
1 large onion, diced
1 can (4 ounces) mushroom pieces
Salt to taste
Ground pepper to taste
1 1/2 pounds angel-hair pasta, broken into pieces and cooked al dente
10 slices bacon, fried and broken into bite-sized pieces
2 cups frozen baby peas, thawed under cool running water
1 bottle pimento-stuffed green olives, sliced
1/2 pound of cubed American cheese
2 cans tomato soup
1 can water

Directions

To prepare oven and baking dish:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

2. Coat 8-cup-capacity, oven-safe glass casserole dish with vegetable spray. Set aside.

To assemble:

1. Brown ground beef and diced onion.

2. Add drained mushrooms. Heat through. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

3. In large bowl, toss together cooked pasta, bacon, peas, olives and cheese.

4. Fold in ground beef mixture.

5. Mix together soup and water. Stir into pasta mixture.

To bake:

1. Place mixture into prepared casserole dish.

2. Bake, uncovered, for 30 minutes or bubbly and crusty on top.

http://www.twincities.com/2009/01/21/winter-carnival-what-happened-to-the-hotdish/

TURKEY TACO SPAGHETTI SQUASH BOATS

4 Smart Points 218.5 calories
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour
6 servings

INGREDIENTS:

3 small spaghetti squash (24 oz each)
olive oil spray
1 lb 93% ground turkey
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 small onion, minced
2 tbsp bell pepper, minced
1/2 cup water
4 oz can tomato sauce
3/4 cup part-skim shredded Mexican cheese blend (omit for W30)

For the Pico De Gallo:

1 cup chopped tomato
1/4 cup chopped scallion
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 jalapeno, minced
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 400F degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper (or two if they don't fit).

2. Cut the squash in half lengthwise, and use a spoon to scrape out the seeds and soft yellow strands.

3. Spray the inside of the squash with olive oil and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper.

4. Place the squash face down on the baking sheet and bake for 50 minutes or until the flesh easily pierces with a fork.

5. Meanwhile, brown turkey in a large skillet breaking it into smaller pieces as it cooks. When no longer pink add dry seasoning and mix well.

6. Add the onion, pepper, water and tomato sauce and cover. Simmer on low for about 20 minutes.

7. Combine the ingredients for the quick pico de gallo in a medium bowl. Set aside in the refrigerator until ready to eat.

8. Once the squash is cool enough to handle, use a fork to scrape the inside so the strands appear.

9. Spoon scant 1/2 cup meat inside each squash bowl.

10. Top each with 2 tbsp cheese and transfer them to the oven and bake another 5 minutes, until the cheese is melted.

11. Remove from the oven. Top with pico de gallo and serve immediately!

NUTRITION INFORMATION: , Serving Size: 1 boat - Amount Per Serving: 
Smart Points: 4 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 218.5 - Total Fat: 10g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 63.5mg - Sodium: 522mg - Carbohydrates: 16g - Fiber: 3.5g - Sugar: 5g - Protein: 20g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/turkey-taco-spaghetti-squash-boats/#h2V4HAOGRdG42oxu.99

Peruvian-Style Roast Chicken with Green Sauce

By Jennifer Segal (Green Sauce adapted from The Serious Eats Food Lab by J. Kenji López-Alt)

Cook Time: 1 Hour 30 Minutes
Total Time: 2 Hours, plus at least 6 hours marinating time
Servings: 4

Ingredients

For the Chicken

3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup lime juice, from 2 limes
4 large garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1 tablespoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon cumin
1 teaspoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons sugar
4 pound whole chicken

For the Green Sauce
3 jalapeño chili peppers, seeded if desired (I use about half the seeds for a medium-hot sauce), and roughly chopped
1 cup fresh cilantro leaves
2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise, best quality such as Hellmann's
1/4 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice, from one lime
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil

Instructions

For the Chicken

1. Combine all of the ingredients except the chicken in a blender or mini food processor, and blend until smooth.

2. Remove the giblets from the inside of the chicken and pat the outside of the chicken dry with paper towels.

3. Place in a bowl, breast side up with the legs facing you. Using the handle of a wooden spoon or your fingers, loosen the skin from the flesh over the breasts and legs, being careful not to tear the skin or push all the way through (you want the marinade to stay inside the bird). Spoon about 2/3 of the marinade evenly underneath the skin, and spread the remaining 1/3 evenly over the skin. Marinate the chicken in the refrigerator for at least 6 hours or overnight.

Cooking the Chicken:

1. Adjust the oven rack to the lower-middle position, and preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

2. Line a roasting pan with aluminum foil for easy clean-up. Spray a rack (preferably a v-shape) with non-stick cooking spray and place the chicken on top. Tie the legs together with kitchen string.

3. Roast for 20 minutes, until the skin is golden.

4. Turn the heat down to 375 degrees, and continue to roast for about an hour and ten minutes more, or until the juices run clear when you cut between the leg and thigh.
Note: Keep an eye on it -- if it's browning too quickly, cover it loosely with foil.

5. Tent the chicken with foil and let rest for about 20 minutes.

6. Tilt the chicken over the roasting pan to release the juices, then transfer to a cutting board. Carve the chicken and serve with green sauce.

For the Green Sauce:

1. Combine all of the ingredients except the olive oil in a blender or food processor and blend into a smooth sauce.

2. With the motor running, open lid and slowly drizzle in olive oil. It will seem very runny at this point but, don't worry, it will thicken up as it sits.

3. Transfer the sauce to a bowl, cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2013/01/peruvian-style-roast-chicken-with-green-sauce.html

Roasted Tomato and Corn Soup (for two) 

The only thing that takes a bit of time to put this delicious soup together is roasting the tomatoes, during which time your kitchen takes on a wonderful aroma. If you want to be able to get this soup ready in less than 15 minutes, have the blended, roasted tomatoes ready ahead of time.

Ingredients:

8 - 10 ripe, medium sized tomatoes. roughly chopped
3 cloves garlic
3 Tbsp olive oil. divided
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 onion, finely chopped
1 jalapeno, finely chopped (optional)
1 cup frozen corn
1 cup chicken broth or water with 2 rounded tsp better than bouillon
1 cup milk
1/4 tsp ground coriander
1/8 tsp chili
2 Tbsp chopped cilantro or green onions

Method; 
1. Preheat oven to 375 F. Spray roasting pan with cooking spray.
2. Spread chopped or quartered tomatoes on pan along with peeled, whole garlic cloves. Drizzle with half the olive oil and sprinkle with cumin. Roast 30 - 45 min or just until tomatoes are soft and begin to brown on the edges. Cool
3. To medium cooking pot, add the rest of the oil, the onions and jalapeno (if using). 
4. Cook until tender, about 5 minutes, then add corn and cook until it starts to brown. Add broth.
5. Blend cooled tomatoes in blender, adding milk a little bit at a time. *
6. Add tomato puree to pot, along with coriander and chili. Bring to simmer. Adjust seasonings to taste.
7. Top with chopped green onion or cilantro and serve with crusty bread.
Note: * I'm not sure if this is the answer to stop a curdling problem, but it has worked for me. I use 2% milk. In general, whole milk or cream work best for any cream soups. Also, add any salt if needed.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/roasted-tomato-and-corn-soup-for-two.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Tater Tots forever!!! --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 10th February, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449707-1.html#10334953

*Budasha's* BIL is refusing treatment of his leukaemia and trying homeopathic medicines instead.

*Fan's* SIL's estate is being finalised and she has left much of it to a young family, her honorary GD. And some to the Salvation Army as well.

Heard from *Kate* at the end of last the last TP that her DB had had his angioplasty and post-op things were looking good. Looking at doing an angioplasty on his other leg Wednesday. Today he had his op to remove the one toe and all went well. Her aunt passed away during the week with the funeral next Wednesday.

*Busyworkerbee's* DN has major ankle issues after numerous surgeries for club foot and is likely to end up in a wheelchair.

*Poledra's* DN who had come to stay with Christopher left without any warning (her whereabouts are known though no family members are happy with her current behaviour.)

*Nicho* managed to survive the heat - by spending much of the time away from home as the air conditioning is not working and it is too hot for the men to work on it.

*Sharon Scheller* has finished the quilt she has been working on. She saw a new surgeon for her feet recently and he was stunned by the poor work of the previous surgeon.

New Zealand has had major fires round Christchurch in the general area that Bronwyn (*Lurker's* DD) lives - but they are fine.

*Gwen* has been to see Marianne (a KPer who is no longer able to join us for the newer members of the TP). Gwen spent the night with her cousin who has been unwell with pneumonia for about 3 months - and has another visit to her doctor Monday.

PHOTOS
12 - *Tami* - Sunset
14 - *Poledra * - Cabled wrap
15 - *Poledra * - Camden pullover
18 - *Oneapril* - Panorama Stole by Kate Lore
23 - *Pacer* - Jake the Jacob's sheep
26 - *Gagesmom* - Chocolate chip cookies
28 - *Poledra* - New hair colour
29 - *Gagesmom* - Blueberry muffins
31 - *Nursenikki* - Sock
32 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce / Snow / Star stitch
36 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress & cardigan
36 - *Designer* - Stashbuster tunics
36 - *Nursenikki* - Ex crochet hook!
38 - *Bonnie* - Quilt tops / Hats
38 - *Nursenikki* - Lucy
43 - *Gagesmom * - Danika baby jacket
60 - *Poledra * - Beginning of sweater
62 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Normaedern & Railyn
64 - *Gagesmom* - Supper
67 - *Cashmeregma* - Strainer / Flowers / Sock
68 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress and completed cardigan
74 - *Gagesmom* - Baby set
75 - *Kate* - Birthday card for TNS
77 - *Fan* - Cross stitch Tigger
86 - *Sorlenna* - Hats
86 - *Sharon* - Quilt
88 - *Pammie* - DD & Bailey

RECIPES
11 - *Pacer* - Tater tots chicken casserole
26 - *Fan* - Kumara & banana salad

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 17, 39, 42, 60, 66 and 85 *

CRAFTS
5 - *Flyty1n* - Baby mock cable hat (link)
14 - *Poledra * - Camden Pullover (link)
22 - *Bonnie* - Small backpack sewing pattern (link)
23 - *Poledra* - Cabled & buttoned wrap pattern (link)
23 - *Gwen * - Sonja's luna poppy (link)
36 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress pattern (link)
56 - *Bonnie * - Quilting fabrics (link)
64 - *Sam* - Ombre baby cardigan pattern (link)
76 - *Bonnie* - Placemat / Wall hanging (links)
86 - *Sam * - Baby shoes (link)

OTHERS
6 - *Lurker* - Whales beaching (link)
11 - *Flyty1n * - Provo Canyon mudslide (link)
13 - *Pacer* - Update on Bella (link)
28 - *Sam* - Trash in the oceans (link)
76 - *Pacer* - Dianna's blog (link) - June's sister


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you posted Kate. Sam sent me a PM saying he sent this to Julie but she said she was going to bed. Wondered why Julie- guess he meant Kate. But I could have done it as you see! Or maybe both
I guess you are heading off to bed now- sleep well.

It is becuase of heading out with Heidi that Sam is not starting by the way peoples- nothing wrong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you posted Kate. Sam sent me a PM saying he sent this to Julie but she said she was going to bed. Wondered why Julie- guess he meant Kate. But I could have done it as you see! Or maybe both
> I guess you are heading off to bed now- sleep well.
> 
> It is becuase of heading out with Heidi that Sam is not starting by the way peoples- nothing wrong.


No, he did mean Julie, but for once she wasn't able to oblige so she passed it on to me.....just shows the system works! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret and Kate, thank you for starting our week and summaries.
Sorienna, don't know why I never looked at links on bottom of your replies. But, I did today and enjoyed them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello ladies lm glad the system works think I would be lost without my weekly TP 
Hope you are off somewhere nice Sam . I was at doctors with husband today , there nearly 60 minutes as they were concerned with his feet now so now we are to get an appointment with the podiatrist but hopefully that won't be next week as I'm looking forward to not having one single appointment for a hospital or doctors all week yippee feels like holiday week????


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

thank you !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he did mean Julie, but for once she wasn't able to oblige so she passed it on to me.....just shows the system works! :sm09:


Amazing isn't it how it works with us in 4 different countries and different time zones (though 2 1/2 hours between Julie and me is not too bad).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

terik63901 said:


> thank you !


I don't think I've seen you at the Tea Party before. Welcome and feel free to come back and join us anytime you want. There is almost always someone here ready to chat and offer you a cuppa.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lost track of last week, so starting fresh this week. 
Three weeks to go before surgery, need to start making some lists of things I need to get and get done before then. 
Hubby is feeling better, still has a lingering cough, but it is slowly fading away. 
Not sure if I will be able to make it to KAP, as if I am back to work by then, that would be my weekend to work. 

Hope all are well or getting there!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome start of the week!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Amazing isn't it how it works with us in 4 different countries and different time zones (though 2 1/2 hours between Julie and me is not too bad).


True! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Back shortly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new start Kate, and for the recipes Sam. Hope all is ok with Julie. 
Met my son for coffee today and he popped in this evening too. He's very busy at work and hopes to come over sometime on Sunday. I went into town to buy a couple of things
but couldn't get either of them and as it was very busy with children due to half term holiday just came back home. No plans for tomorrow so will get on with sorting books. Take care all. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good recipes. I thought since you were gone to the fair that we weren't going to get any...you fooled me. Hope you're having a great time and I'm glad that you're feeling a little better.

Ladies, thanks for stepping in and giving us the summary. What a lot of work that is and it is appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think I've seen you at the Tea Party before. Welcome and feel free to come back and join us anytime you want. There is almost always someone here ready to chat and offer you a cuppa.


Welcome from me too. Nice to have newbies join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you posted Kate. Sam sent me a PM saying he sent this to Julie but she said she was going to bed. Wondered why Julie- guess he meant Kate. But I could have done it as you see! Or maybe both
> I guess you are heading off to bed now- sleep well.
> 
> It is becuase of heading out with Heidi that Sam is not starting by the way peoples- nothing wrong.


I had a committee meeting, that I was just about to leave for, when I saw Sam's PM- had time only to get it to Kate, thinking you would be asleep. Certainly not asleep at 10 in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret and Kate, thank you for starting our week and summaries.
> Sorienna, don't know why I never looked at links on bottom of your replies. But, I did today and enjoyed them!


Why, thank you! I'd forgotten they were there myself. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a committee meeting, that I was just about to leave for, when I saw Sam's PM- had time only to get it to Kate, thinking you would be asleep. Certainly not asleep at 10 in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


I was very confused I must say-couldn't see why you would have been asleep. But all worked out so no problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was very confused I must say-couldn't see why you would have been asleep. But all worked out so no problems.


I was just a bit worried because I had absolutely no idea of Kate's commitments, and no time to check anything out!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Welcome from me too. Nice to have newbies join us.


Always glad for new faces at the table. Thanks to Sam for the recipes and to Kate and Julie for the summaries. It is a rainy evening here and am hoping that NZ is also getting enough rain that finally the fires are out, not just controlled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Always glad for new faces at the table. Thanks to Sam for the recipes and to Kate and Julie for the summaries. It is a rainy evening here and am hoping that NZ is also getting enough rain that finally the fires are out, not just controlled.


I've not heard the news, Joyce, but the significant bank of rain is supposed to be heading their way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies lm glad the system works think I would be lost without my weekly TP
> Hope you are off somewhere nice Sam . I was at doctors with husband today , there nearly 60 minutes as they were concerned with his feet now so now we are to get an appointment with the podiatrist but hopefully that won't be next week as I'm looking forward to not having one single appointment for a hospital or doctors all week yippee feels like holiday week????


That will feel like a holiday week with no white coats to see - I'm just starting my round of routine doctor appointments: I saw the GP, but he's moving onto an administrative role and I have to find someone new - I've been with him for 25 years so it's going to be difficult to get used to someone new. I have picked a female doctor in his former practice so we'll see how it goes. I will be seeing the Gynecologist, getting a bone density scan and also a mammogram as part of the annual exams. Colonoscopy is not due until next year.

I've been working on some data manipulation and it was driving me nuts to the point of frustration so I went into the office and someone there showed me some tricks within Excel that solved the problem. So I've been playing catch up today to get the work done after having putzed with it for a couple of days. I love learning new things so I'm glad that I took the assignment, I just have to learn to say "uncle" earlier! It will be done by Monday and then I'll move on to the Human Resources Policies project again since that person will be back from vacation. For supposing to be just through December, this assignment looks to be as busy as the last client. I do hope though that things slow down a little.

DD is busy picking out cabinets, appliances, countertops, tiles, etc. We'll be heading out to some big warehouses near us tomorrow. I like her what she's picked out -- she has a good eye for decorating.

Not much going on this weekend - but I'll be heading off to the family "girl" weekend in Galveston the following weekend and boy do I need the time away!!! I'm really looking forward to it.

Love to all and prayers continuing for those in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As promised, here's the Save the Date notice. I'll be doing the registration form over the weekend so I'll be ready to send it out by Monday.

I'm getting very excited and know that we'll have as good a time as we always do. The file is in both a Power Point and a .pdf format. Hopefully, your system will open one of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As promised, here's the Save the Date notice. I'll be doing the registration form over the weekend so I'll be ready to send it out by Monday.
> 
> I'm getting very excited and know that we'll have as good a time as we always do. The file is in both a Power Point and a .pdf format. Hopefully, your system will open one of them.


Someone was talking about looking at Sorlenna's tags under her posts and she commented that she forgets them- do you by some chance do the same with yours?

And on that note I am heading out to Guild for the afternoon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to all of the newbies! It is so nice to see new faces.

Jeanette, so glad that your work has evened out. I also like to learn new things. I think that keeps us young!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you get a week free of medical appointments.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a committee meeting, that I was just about to leave for, when I saw Sam's PM- had time only to get it to Kate, thinking you would be asleep. Certainly not asleep at 10 in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


Glad there wasn't a problem , Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe another week has passed.

Sam, I hope your breathing is better & you had a nice trip with Heidi.

Julie, I'm glad you were just busy & not sick.

Sonja, I hope you get a week with no doctor appointments & your DHs foot troubles isn't serious.

Jeanette, you sure have been busy recently, I'm glad you are getting a vacation soon. Looks like you have lots of fun planned for KAP.

Sonja, I saw this today & immediately thought you could do great things with it????
http://slipslipknit.com/?p=890

DH decided to wait til morning for us to go to Red Deer. I hope the weather is good.
It's a good thing we didn't go,one of the cows got out & we spent most of an hour getting the stupid thing back in???? Got to love traipsing around in the slop & cow poop???? I'm so glad DH decided he needed cows????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad there wasn't a problem , Julie.


 :sm24: Glad to see you are now offline- you night owl, you!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully you are sleeping- and it is not too cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe another week has passed.
> 
> Sam, I hope your breathing is better & you had a nice trip with Heidi.
> 
> ...


Oh dear to the cow poop etc! 
No I am quite well in myself- just that the hip doesn't let up, much. Helps when you change from sitting to standing- walking is not easy, but I have a perching stool in the kitchen that is a great help when cooking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Glad to see you are now offline- you night owl, you!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully you are sleeping- and it is not too cold!


No, I'm still here but yes I am a night owl. However, I am off to bed now, so goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> No, I'm still here but yes I am a night owl. However, I am off to bed now, so goodnight all.


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That bunny hat is adorable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That bunny hat is adorable!


KP has to have been in it's infancy when you found it Sorlenna!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

terik63901 said:


> thank you !


Welcome! Hope you join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Prayers for you and your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, Happy 6 year KTP Birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kate and Julie, thank both for getting things started for Sam this week, and Margaret, too, for the summary. 

Today was a slow day. Laundry and 2 new tires for the truck. Then back to camp for lunch before going to visit a couple that our friends know. Had a nice visit with them, then went out for supper. We will be rocking and rolling tonight. High winds with lots of dust in the air. The mountains have barely been visible all day. It has looked very foggy, but it's dust/sand, not fog. It's blowing a hooley as Kate would say! 

I am learning to carve. Both of the guys we are with carve. Jim carved wooden thread spools, bark and walking sticks. I have started a walking stick. I have the bark whittled off, and have started working on the "sores", places where there were twigs growing out of the branch, or where bugs had gotten to the wood. I am enjoying it. Jim had started carving on a large piece of cottonwood bark the other day and gave it to me to work with. I told him he will have to watch every move I make when I work on that! I think I have posted photos of his thread spools. I am the proud owner of 2 of his spools and one bark carving. I have not gotten much knitting done. I finished the socks I was working on on the trip out, and have found the other skein for the Christmas socks I had been working on in July, so those are started. And have been working on sleeve increases for a sweater for me. I started the sleeves over a year ago. I was going to work on that when I sat down and got on here!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll have 6 years in April. It is hard to believe it has been that long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry you came home to find Ray in such a condition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i thank you both for helping me out. i knew someone would get it started. i hope julie is ok - i worry when she doesn't feel right and is in a worry mode. --- sam



KateB said:


> No, he did mean Julie, but for once she wasn't able to oblige so she passed it on to me.....just shows the system works! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party terik63901 - we are so glad you stopped by for tea and conversation - we love having new people stop by. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



terik63901 said:


> thank you !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could trade with someone so you could be here - would love to see you. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lost track of last week, so starting fresh this week.
> Three weeks to go before surgery, need to start making some lists of things I need to get and get done before then.
> Hubby is feeling better, still has a lingering cough, but it is slowly fading away.
> Not sure if I will be able to make it to KAP, as if I am back to work by then, that would be my weekend to work.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Does he have Diabetes as well? I think any of the nervous system diseases are pretty awful. Hoping he will be home tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does your husband cook - i don't want him to starve while you are gone. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That will feel like a holiday week with no white coats to see - I'm just starting my round of routine doctor appointments: I saw the GP, but he's moving onto an administrative role and I have to find someone new - I've been with him for 25 years so it's going to be difficult to get used to someone new. I have picked a female doctor in his former practice so we'll see how it goes. I will be seeing the Gynecologist, getting a bone density scan and also a mammogram as part of the annual exams. Colonoscopy is not due until next year.
> 
> I've been working on some data manipulation and it was driving me nuts to the point of frustration so I went into the office and someone there showed me some tricks within Excel that solved the problem. So I've been playing catch up today to get the work done after having putzed with it for a couple of days. I love learning new things so I'm glad that I took the assignment, I just have to learn to say "uncle" earlier! It will be done by Monday and then I'll move on to the Human Resources Policies project again since that person will be back from vacation. For supposing to be just through December, this assignment looks to be as busy as the last client. I do hope though that things slow down a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i thank you both for helping me out. i knew someone would get it started. i hope julie is ok - i worry when she doesn't feel right and is in a worry mode. --- sam


I was fine Sam- just busy of a Saturday morning, which is unusual for me! It was a very good thing I checked the computer in my last five minutes, and had just enough time to get everything to Kate!
It is now a sticky afternoon, partly because I have had to have the drier on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary sorlenna - we are so glad you are here. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KP has to have been in it's infancy when you found it Sorlenna!


I believe so, though I didn't know that at the time.

Marilyn, sending good thoughts for Ray and you. Hope the docs get him stabilized and he feels better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all!! Thank you Sam and ladies for the new week, I'm late, I was out and about most of the day doing the shopping and then some research online so it took a while to get caught up on last weeks. 
David was tying a couple flies, lol, did one then said he was putting everything away as he wanted to relax and that wasn't relaxing, next thing I knew, he was tying another. lolol It turned out pretty well, he wasn't happy with the first one he did tonight. I told him "Yep, you're hooked". lolol
Seems there was something I wanted to say, but brain drain, now I can't think for the life of me what it was. Oh well...
Now back to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he did mean Julie, but for once she wasn't able to oblige so she passed it on to me.....just shows the system works! :sm09:


It's a fabulous system! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

terik63901 said:


> thank you !


Welcome to the tea table, it's lovely to see new people stopping by, hope you visit whenever you have the chance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary sorlenna - we are so glad you are here. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! I'm glad to be here, too. In fact, I don't know what I'd do without y'all. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As promised, here's the Save the Date notice. I'll be doing the registration form over the weekend so I'll be ready to send it out by Monday.
> 
> I'm getting very excited and know that we'll have as good a time as we always do. The file is in both a Power Point and a .pdf format. Hopefully, your system will open one of them.


Thank you Jeanette, hopefully everything continues to go to plan and Marla and I will be there, not with bells on though. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe another week has passed.
> 
> Sam, I hope your breathing is better & you had a nice trip with Heidi.
> 
> ...


You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:

Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Oh dear! That is very scary, I hope he'll be able to come home tomorrow, men can be so stubborn about things like that, I can see David being very much that way when he's older, he's got a few years yet though, based on Fran's addition, David is only 5= 3+2. 
I certainly hope it was just that his blood sugars dropped to low and no other issues going on. Parkinson's is not easy in any way. 
Big hugs, you could use several, {{{{{{{HUGS!!!!}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, see you all in the morning. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I'll get to bed as well. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Sorry to hear Ray is in hospital again. Parkinson's is a terrible disease, my friend had to put her husband in care, she worked so hard trying to look after him that she had a heart attack & then he had to go as she couldn't look after him anymore after the bypass surgery. It seems often people try to care for their loved ones long after it's too much for them. Please don't over do Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


Happy KP birthday.
Mine's easy to remember -it's the same as my birth day! 
How can it be 6 years already for a number of us already?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy KP birthday.
> Mine's easy to remember -it's the same as my birth day!
> How can it be 6 years already for a number of us already?


It is quite remarkable, isn't it? I'm nearly at 5 1/2 for KP, and exactly 7 using Fan's arithmetic!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Thats very low isn't it? You have a totally different count to ours. 45 here would be dangerously high. It could be that the level was stopping him thinking straight.
Hope they can work out what caused it to drop-is he diabetic?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you for the new start Kate, and for the recipes Sam. Hope all is ok with Julie.
> Met my son for coffee today and he popped in this evening too. He's very busy at work and hopes to come over sometime on Sunday. I went into town to buy a couple of things
> but couldn't get either of them and as it was very busy with children due to half term holiday just came back home. No plans for tomorrow so will get on with sorting books. Take care all. Prayers for all in need.


Are you sorting your books out to go on bookshelves Mary or are you having a declutter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That will feel like a holiday week with no white coats to see - I'm just starting my round of routine doctor appointments: I saw the GP, but he's moving onto an administrative role and I have to find someone new - I've been with him for 25 years so it's going to be difficult to get used to someone new. I have picked a female doctor in his former practice so we'll see how it goes. I will be seeing the Gynecologist, getting a bone density scan and also a mammogram as part of the annual exams. Colonoscopy is not due until next year.
> 
> I've been working on some data manipulation and it was driving me nuts to the point of frustration so I went into the office and someone there showed me some tricks within Excel that solved the problem. So I've been playing catch up today to get the work done after having putzed with it for a couple of days. I love learning new things so I'm glad that I took the assignment, I just have to learn to say "uncle" earlier! It will be done by Monday and then I'll move on to the Human Resources Policies project again since that person will be back from vacation. For supposing to be just through December, this assignment looks to be as busy as the last client. I do hope though that things slow down a little.
> 
> ...


. Here we have a few GPS working together along with a couple of nurse practioners and ones who take blood could not get the spelling correct . So we stay with the same doctors . We can choose to see just one specific doctor or anyone who's free . I think if I had a certain illness I would stick with the same one but as I very rarely need to go I just see whoever

Hope you have a fantastic week end away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hope you get a week free of medical appointments.


Yes all next week no appointment . I won't know what to do with myself ????although the house could definitely do with a real good clean and wasn't that a silly thought ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lost track of last week, so starting fresh this week.
> Three weeks to go before surgery, need to start making some lists of things I need to get and get done before then.
> Hubby is feeling better, still has a lingering cough, but it is slowly fading away.
> Not sure if I will be able to make it to KAP, as if I am back to work by then, that would be my weekend to work.
> ...


Darn! Hope you can make it somehow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone was talking about looking at Sorlenna's tags under her posts and she commented that she forgets them- do you by some chance do the same with yours?
> 
> And on that note I am heading out to Guild for the afternoon.


Guess so! Need to change the date!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Yes, it's a horrible disease. Hope he's feeling better soon. What a terrible scare for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> does your husband cook - i don't want him to starve while you are gone. --- sam


He'll do just fine by himself. He actually did some cooking this week since I was going nuts with the work assignment and general running around. He made spaghetti and it was very good. We divide up the work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Jeanette, hopefully everything continues to go to plan and Marla and I will be there, not with bells on though. lolol


Why no bells? Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy KP birthday.
> Mine's easy to remember -it's the same as my birth day!
> How can it be 6 years already for a number of us already?


Me, too. Happy Anniversary to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Kate and Julie, thank both for getting things started for Sam this week, and Margaret, too, for the summary.
> 
> Today was a slow day. Laundry and 2 new tires for the truck. Then back to camp for lunch before going to visit a couple that our friends know. Had a nice visit with them, then went out for supper. We will be rocking and rolling tonight. High winds with lots of dust in the air. The mountains have barely been visible all day. It has looked very foggy, but it's dust/sand, not fog. It's blowing a hooley as Kate would say!
> 
> I am learning to carve. Both of the guys we are with carve. Jim carved wooden thread spools, bark and walking sticks. I have started a walking stick. I have the bark whittled off, and have started working on the "sores", places where there were twigs growing out of the branch, or where bugs had gotten to the wood. I am enjoying it. Jim had started carving on a large piece of cottonwood bark the other day and gave it to me to work with. I told him he will have to watch every move I make when I work on that! I think I have posted photos of his thread spools. I am the proud owner of 2 of his spools and one bark carving. I have not gotten much knitting done. I finished the socks I was working on on the trip out, and have found the other skein for the Christmas socks I had been working on in July, so those are started. And have been working on sleeve increases for a sweater for me. I started the sleeves over a year ago. I was going to work on that when I sat down and got on here!


I'm working on the sleeves of a cardigan I started around 2 years ago. Hoping to finish it in February so it can make a dent in the large amount of yarn I have got this month. 
Some was my club yarn (100 gms) plus some for getting all my projects done with the club last year (200gms) and another 200gms won today in a raffle.

Hope you keep enjoying the wood carving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was fine Sam- just busy of a Saturday morning, which is unusual for me! It was a very good thing I checked the computer in my last five minutes, and had just enough time to get everything to Kate!
> It is now a sticky afternoon, partly because I have had to have the drier on!


It would have worked out- I was about to send you a PM asking for an immediate reply. No reply I would have assumed that you hadn't got Sam's message and would have started for you two. And no-one would have minded a but late (the ones most likely to be impacted would have been the UKers as it is heading to bed time for them. And especially Kate waiting for things to get going!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe another week has passed.
> 
> Sam, I hope your breathing is better & you had a nice trip with Heidi.
> 
> ...


Ooops hope neither of you slipped, 
I've got that pattern saved Bonnie have plans to make a little set as soon as I can decide what colours to use as I'm definitely not using brown so any colour suggestions would be welcome


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
> When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


What a sight that must have been. :sm02: 
A friend of mine hand raised a ram. Once he was weaned they kept him with the sheep. When they wanted the sheep they called him. He would race over to them- with all the sheep trailing behind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear Ray is in hospital again. Parkinson's is a terrible disease, my friend had to put her husband in care, she worked so hard trying to look after him that she had a heart attack & then he had to go as she couldn't look after him anymore after the bypass surgery. It seems often people try to care for their loved ones long after it's too much for them. Please don't over do Hugs.


My FIL was home until his last week when he developed pneumonia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Sorry to hear your news Marilyn, hope your husband is allowed home soon . A lovely lady I know had to eventually put her husband into a care home it broke her heart but she could no longer manage . You take care ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> . Here we have a few GPS working together along with a couple of nurse practioners and ones who take blood could not get the spelling correct . So we stay with the same doctors . We can choose to see just one specific doctor or anyone who's free . I think if I had a certain illness I would stick with the same one but as I very rarely need to go I just see whoever
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic week end away


We have the same situation. I see the same doctor each time but when I need to see someone in a hurry she is rarely available so then I see whoever is free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes all next week no appointment . I won't know what to do with myself ????although the house could definitely do with a real good clean and wasn't that a silly thought ????


You need a nice quite relaxing week knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Guess so! Need to change the date!


And done I see :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you posted Kate. Sam sent me a PM saying he sent this to Julie but she said she was going to bed. Wondered why Julie- guess he meant Kate. But I could have done it as you see! Or maybe both
> I guess you are heading off to bed now- sleep well.
> 
> It is becuase of heading out with Heidi that Sam is not starting by the way peoples- nothing wrong.


Thanks for the start off everyone.

Sam I hope you enjoyed your trip with Heidi and that your breathing has improved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That will feel like a holiday week with no white coats to see - I'm just starting my round of routine doctor appointments: I saw the GP, but he's moving onto an administrative role and I have to find someone new - I've been with him for 25 years so it's going to be difficult to get used to someone new. I have picked a female doctor in his former practice so we'll see how it goes. I will be seeing the Gynecologist, getting a bone density scan and also a mammogram as part of the annual exams. Colonoscopy is not due until next year.
> 
> I've been working on some data manipulation and it was driving me nuts to the point of frustration so I went into the office and someone there showed me some tricks within Excel that solved the problem. So I've been playing catch up today to get the work done after having putzed with it for a couple of days. I love learning new things so I'm glad that I took the assignment, I just have to learn to say "uncle" earlier! It will be done by Monday and then I'll move on to the Human Resources Policies project again since that person will be back from vacation. For supposing to be just through December, this assignment looks to be as busy as the last client. I do hope though that things slow down a little.
> 
> ...


I hope all your tests and new doctor hunting goes well. I hate having to change doctors . You sure deserve a weekend away, enjoy it when you go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


Lovely socks margaret . I noticed the buttons so had to try , found out some people have my knitting on their pintrest boards ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Sorry to hear that DH is in the hospital. I hope it isnt for too long, and also that there are no more falls.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
> When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


Cheeky dog! LOL. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes all next week no appointment . I won't know what to do with myself ????although the house could definitely do with a real good clean and wasn't that a silly thought ????


Yes it was a silly thought.. LOL. Do some things for you next week. You deserve it. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry marilyn - i know this must weigh heavily on your mind. hopefully his stay in the hospital will get his blood sugar where it should be. hoping you are sound asleep now. you will need to get your rest. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It would have worked out- I was about to send you a PM asking for an immediate reply. No reply I would have assumed that you hadn't got Sam's message and would have started for you two. And no-one would have minded a but late (the ones most likely to be impacted would have been the UKers as it is heading to bed time for them. And especially Kate waiting for things to get going!


What a great back up system you ladies have. :sm11: But dont ever panic if the TP doesnt start till even a day late, we could just continue on the previous one for a day or so if needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all feel that way sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, Sam! I'm glad to be here, too. In fact, I don't know what I'd do without y'all. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - no bells. and i was so looking forward to hearing you coming down the hall. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Jeanette, hopefully everything continues to go to plan and Marla and I will be there, not with bells on though. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never knew there was an animal called a 'fainting goat' - interesting. the things you learn on here. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
> When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be six years for me in april. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy KP birthday.
> Mine's easy to remember -it's the same as my birth day!
> How can it be 6 years already for a number of us already?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


Very nice. No I hadnt noticed the new buttons till I went back and had a look! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really was unsure who to send it to. i knew it would all work out somehow - it always does. ---- sam



darowil said:


> It would have worked out- I was about to send you a PM asking for an immediate reply. No reply I would have assumed that you hadn't got Sam's message and would have started for you two. And no-one would have minded a but late (the ones most likely to be impacted would have been the UKers as it is heading to bed time for them. And especially Kate waiting for things to get going!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could use green to start with - make it look like the bunnies are sitting in the grass - and then blue for the sky. you could make the bunnies brown with white tails. i know you will come up with something that will be perfect when done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ooops hope neither of you slipped,
> I've got that pattern saved Bonnie have plans to make a little set as soon as I can decide what colours to use as I'm definitely not using brown so any colour suggestions would be welcome


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color margaret - i couldn't quite make out the design - are those cables on the sides? what button are you talking about? --- sam



darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep putting it off but this coming week i really need to get signed up with the doctor dr. barnette thought i should. i just have been putting it off. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I hope all your tests and new doctor hunting goes well. I hate having to change doctors . You sure deserve a weekend away, enjoy it when you go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did they get there? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lovely socks margaret . I noticed the buttons so had to try , found out some people have my knitting on their pintrest boards ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be blind - what buttons? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you could use green to start with - make it look like the bunnies are sitting in the grass - and then blue for the sky. you could make the bunnies brown with white tails. i know you will come up with something that will be perfect when done. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam what a great idea , maybe in a meadow , think i will try the hat first and see what it looks like then a cardigan . Now I have 2 patterns rolling round in my head as I have a lovely picture of a dress with lacy short sleeves, drop waist and a bow floating about up there that I really want to try , not surprising I'm forgetting everything else mind is to full with knitting :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i must be blind - what buttons? --- sam


Not the kind of buttons that you would sew on..... Buttons to click on.... Back on page 1 on this topic just above the first post there is a new "feature". There is a facebook share button and a tweet button. I gather that if one was to put a photo on here they can choose to also put it on their facebook page by just clicking on the "button".


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Hope he gets home tomorrow feeling a lot better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice. No I hadnt noticed the new buttons till I went back and had a look! LOL


And with a photo added later it hasn't come up. Either only on page one or in pictures. I hadn't seen them until reading a new topic commenting on them which made me look further.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great color margaret - i couldn't quite make out the design - are those cables on the sides? what button are you talking about? --- sam


For the buttons og to page one and you will see them near the top on the left hand side. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451240-1.html

It a twisted rib- but k3, p2, k1, p2. And at the top are 5 rounds of bobbles.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It only 11am and I am so hungry reading the recipes,Sound great but some things not available in the UK,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> It only 11am and I am so hungry reading the recipes,Sound great but some things not available in the UK,


Welcome to the Tea Party Mary. Feel free to drop in again.
It can be difficult to find the ingredients sometimes. And some can just be substituted


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would have worked out- I was about to send you a PM asking for an immediate reply. No reply I would have assumed that you hadn't got Sam's message and would have started for you two. And no-one would have minded a but late (the ones most likely to be impacted would have been the UKers as it is heading to bed time for them. And especially Kate waiting for things to get going!


Margaret- it is usually you who's grumbling about how early in the day it is, whereas it is a very respectable hour for me. Did Sam PM, you too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you posted Kate. Sam sent me a PM saying he sent this to Julie but she said she was going to bed. Wondered why Julie- guess he meant Kate. But I could have done it as you see! Or maybe both
> I guess you are heading off to bed now- sleep well.
> 
> It is becuase of heading out with Heidi that Sam is not starting by the way peoples- nothing wrong.


And I never said a thing to Sam- because I just didn't have time- the only thing he can have known is that I had read the message- I didn't want to worry him- which was why I sent everything to Kate both by PM and email. So I was trying to cover all bases- Why did you change your habits? Why were you up so early?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would have worked out- I was about to send you a PM asking for an immediate reply. No reply I would have assumed that you hadn't got Sam's message and would have started for you two. And no-one would have minded a but late (the ones most likely to be impacted would have been the UKers as it is heading to bed time for them. And especially Kate waiting for things to get going!


Did Sam send it to you as well?- or was it because I had not got back to him?- I had not wanted to worry him about me not being there at 5 pm, American EST.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


I read the Topic from Admin- the trial is for two months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really was unsure who to send it to. i knew it would all work out somehow - it always does. ---- sam


It was just by chance that I booted the computer just before I headed out- did not want to worry you Sam. Kate would be waiting around to post anyway- so I never even considered Margaret, with all her talk of how she does not like getting up early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> It only 11am and I am so hungry reading the recipes,Sound great but some things not available in the UK,


There is much not available in New Zealand too, or at least not easily.
Lovely to see you here Mary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> No, he did mean Julie, but for once she wasn't able to oblige so she passed it on to me.....just shows the system works! :sm09:


Thank you so much for getting us started, Ladies! You all are wonderful and appreciated! Love the tater tot recipes, too, Sam and hope you are enjoying some fun food on your road trip with Heidi!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies lm glad the system works think I would be lost without my weekly TP
> Hope you are off somewhere nice Sam . I was at doctors with husband today , there nearly 60 minutes as they were concerned with his feet now so now we are to get an appointment with the podiatrist but hopefully that won't be next week as I'm looking forward to not having one single appointment for a hospital or doctors all week yippee feels like holiday week????


That would be a nice break for you, Sonja! I hope the men in your life are feeling healthier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And with a photo added later it hasn't come up. Either only on page one or in pictures. I hadn't seen them until reading a new topic commenting on them which made me look further.


Sam may not get the buttons as he doesn't do photos.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

terik63901 said:


> thank you !


Glad to have you drop in, Teri!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Lots of prayers for you both...such a lot of stress for you, as the one who loves him and cares for him. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning everyone!


VVVVV early morning here Pammie! Like 10 to 3 am., It is around 26*C in the house and very high humidity- VVVVVV hard to sleep.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary sorlenna - we are so glad you are here. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
> When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


That's so funny, Kaye!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats very low isn't it? You have a totally different count to ours. 45 here would be dangerously high. It could be that the level was stopping him thinking straight.
> Hope they can work out what caused it to drop-is he diabetic?


Yes, to convert between the 2- divide by 18. I worked with both the US numbers & metric numbers so still remember how to convert after all these years????????. So. 2.5 mmol/l. ( re:Rays sugar)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a great back up system you ladies have. :sm11: But dont ever panic if the TP doesnt start till even a day late, we could just continue on the previous one for a day or so if needed.


Or you can add some more of us to the mix of "back up" people. some of us in the US and in or near the same time zone may make some sense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or you can add some more of us to the mix of "back up" people. some of us in the US and in or near the same time zone may make some sense.


Rookie, it is the first time we have come even close to the system not working. Why complicate things?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That would be a nice break for you, Sonja! I hope the men in your life are feeling healthier!


Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good afternoon here in the UK Pammie having a late lunch of chicken pasta salad and coffee cake which comes from a bean so all healthy eating here :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Oh golly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, it is the first time we have come even close to the system not working. Why complicate things?


 I agree. I am glad for the new KAL no matter the time it starts or arrives. I won't die if it arrives a few moments or even a day after I expect it to come. Just glad for those who keep track of the pictures, topics and send recipes. Thanks to all. I will pick up some tater tots and cheese after taking Molly for a bl. sugar. Golly, Ray's blood sugar was way too low. Hoping it was just from fasting and not something like an adrenal tumor or Cushing's disease. You know how it is, you always think the worst even when there is a simple cause. Suggest no more fasting for him for sure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the new start everyone. I bought new shoes Thursday since my back continued to hurt through the week. I am hoping that the support will help. People at work keep getting sick so I have not visited Bella's family as I don't want to take chances. I am trying to avoid the sickness as I had my turn in November.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, it is the first time we have come even close to the system not working. Why complicate things?


Didn't think I was complicating anything...at least not intending to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Sounds like the 24 hour bug our DGS had - hope that's all it is and he's better quickly and that you or DH don't catch it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start everyone. I bought new shoes Thursday since my back continued to hurt through the week. I am hoping that the support will help. People at work keep getting sick so I have not visited Bella's family as I don't want to take chances. I am trying to avoid the sickness as I had my turn in November.


You've definitely been so very busy that you don't need to get sick and to carry the germs to Bella's house would not be good. I'm sure they understand and are grateful for your staying away when there's even the least little chance of being sick.

Hope the shoes help your back -- I've been rolling on a big exercise ball to help keep my shoulders from kinking up with being on the computer so much these days and it seems to be helping. Hope no one takes a video though, because it's not very graceful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Jeanette, hopefully everything continues to go to plan and Marla and I will be there, not with bells on though. lolol


Matthew and I would love to see you again this year. I hope you will be able to make it work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Prayers for both of you. I hope he improves quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope DS feels better soon and no one else gets sick.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats very low isn't it? You have a totally different count to ours. 45 here would be dangerously high. It could be that the level was stopping him thinking straight.
> Hope they can work out what caused it to drop-is he diabetic?


I was shocked to see that number, being familiar with a normal of 70-120 (what the diabetes educator says). I hope Ray is much better this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. I am glad for the new KAL no matter the time it starts or arrives. I won't die if it arrives a few moments or even a day after I expect it to come. Just glad for those who keep track of the pictures, topics and send recipes. Thanks to all. I will pick up some tater tots and cheese after taking Molly for a bl. sugar. Golly, Ray's blood sugar was way too low. Hoping it was just from fasting and not something like an adrenal tumor or Cushing's disease. You know how it is, you always think the worst even when there is a simple cause. Suggest no more fasting for him for sure.


Thanks Joyce, for understanding- Rookie is part of the 'inner circle' who've been able to meet Sam in Defiance every time the KAP (Knitapaloosa) has been held. To suggest that we can't do it, because we are in a different time zone is really rubbing salt in the wound- I am so far away and admittedly poor because I followed my heart when I remarried, travel is way beyond a dream. Don't cut us out yet again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


I saw the topic with the notice yesterday but didn't look at it yet. Great socks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never knew there was an animal called a 'fainting goat' - interesting. the things you learn on here. --- sam


My parents' neighbor has some. They are strange--they really do faint when startled!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm nearly done with my second cuppa...slept quite poorly last night. Insomnia has stayed with me and this anxiety at night isn't getting any better. Ugh. I didn't have my bedtime tea last night, so I guess I know now not to skip it. I know I need more exercise, too...

Sonja, hope your son is soon well and doesn't share!

One of the motorcycle dealers is hosting a group's chili cook off today and we might go over there for a bit. I've also got the usual housework and hope to do some knitting of course. I got started on the "lost and found" pattern last night. It's a poncho and I had enough worsted wool to do it, so off I go. Hats can wait--I need something to do in the surgery waiting room on Thursday after all. I have a couple in progress that I can easily throw in my bag.

Time for me to get going to chores! Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Are you sorting your books out to go on bookshelves Mary or are you having a declutter


A bit of both really. But most of the de cluttered books have already found new homes. One or two are going to be sold hopefully when Chris has time to list them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes all next week no appointment . I won't know what to do with myself ????although the house could definitely do with a real good clean and wasn't that a silly thought ????


No appointments is great!! Enjoy! Nah, don't we have self cleaning houses? LOLOL! I need to dust something terrible but since I'm allergic to dust I'll just let it lay a while longer, of course if I dusted before it got dusty, I wouldn't have any to worry about but that is NOT going to happen. :sm16: :sm23: I'll just wait until I'm already sneezing from some other allergy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Why no bells? Looking forward to seeing you!


LOL! And they made music wherever they went! lol
Looking forward to seeing you all too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on the sleeves of a cardigan I started around 2 years ago. Hoping to finish it in February so it can make a dent in the large amount of yarn I have got this month.
> Some was my club yarn (100 gms) plus some for getting all my projects done with the club last year (200gms) and another 200gms won today in a raffle.
> 
> Hope you keep enjoying the wood carving.


My February will be up too, but hopefully not by too much, I ordered yarn to make a baby gift of the Monster pants that Mel does so well, and there was a special on Willow Yarns Stream sample pack of six different skeins that all go together, so I got that to make either a shawl or a top with, lovely and soft. Of course seeing as I was ordering from Herrshners, I had to order a set of napkins and placemats to embroider for my BFF for her birthday in November, they are pansy and pansy's are her favorite flower. lol
Oh well, the yarn for the baby gift should be gone by the end of the month if the backordered color gets in soon enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a sight that must have been. :sm02:
> A friend of mine hand raised a ram. Once he was weaned they kept him with the sheep. When they wanted the sheep they called him. He would race over to them- with all the sheep trailing behind.


It was!
Oh now that was a smart idea of them! Once you get sheep all moving in the right direction, they go pretty well, it's keeping them all in the right direction that's the hard part. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


Cool! I'll have to go looking for the buttons. 
I don't remember seeing those socks, they are lovely though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Cheeky dog! LOL. :sm19: :sm11:


LOL! And her owner hadn't seen her do that so when they got home, they went out and sat on the porch and watched, they couldn't believe she was doing that. lolol Summer was a good dog, I used to pet her through the fence before I started taking care of the animals for them when they'd go out of town, Marcia and Dick about had a heart attack the first time they realized I was petting her and she'd just let me pet her like I was her best friend, she usually bites I found out. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what - no bells. and i was so looking forward to hearing you coming down the hall. --- sam


Sam, I've never been silent so I have no doubt you'll be able to hear me just fine without the bells. lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never knew there was an animal called a 'fainting goat' - interesting. the things you learn on here. --- sam


LOL! We do learn the darnedest things on here don't we?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just catching up on last week. Thanks to Kate for getting us started and for standing in for Sam. What a fantastic system that can get us up and running by people in any four different corners of the world. You are all four, Sam, Kate, Margaret and Julie doing an amazing job, thank you. I'm really grateful for the summary this week, I was doing OK until about halfway through and then just seemed to run out of time. Have read through mostly but not been commenting much so sending love and healing thoughts to all who need them, whether in physical need or emotional need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will be six years for me in april. --- sam


I'll be six years in July, my how time flies. We'll have been here in Wyoming for 5 years in June.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


On no! Banishing him is a good idea, you don't need it spread amongst you if it's something spreadable. I hope he's feeling much better soon though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start everyone. I bought new shoes Thursday since my back continued to hurt through the week. I am hoping that the support will help. People at work keep getting sick so I have not visited Bella's family as I don't want to take chances. I am trying to avoid the sickness as I had my turn in November.


I hope the new shoes do the job, changing the heel height by 1/2 an inch or so can also help, when I was pregnant my doc said if I started having back pain from so much standing, to change shoes every few days with just slight changes in heal to change the way the back is held. 
Oh Lord, for sure Bella's family doesn't need the least bit of illness creeping in so I'm sure they are very appreciative of your help when all is good and then your avoidance when there is any chance of passing on germs. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Sorry to hear this Railyn. I hope by now your DH is back home but it's a constant worry for you. You're right Parkinson's is an awful illness. Sending a big hug over the pond to you. I do miss my trips to Texas when DD was living in Houston.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I would love to see you again this year. I hope you will be able to make it work.


We would love to see you all too, I think it will work out, Marla is just in worst case scenario mode right now, but I don't want to be anywhere in a 3 mile radius if she tells her mom she won't be to visit again this year. lol We really do need to go to New Jersey to see her so we'll just coordinate and do that first then stop for KAP on the way back. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> On no! Banishing him is a good idea, you don't need it spread amongst you if it's something spreadable. I hope he's feeling much better soon though.


Think it was either a 24 hours thing or something he's eaten as he is looking for something to eat right now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> What a great back up system you ladies have. :sm11: But dont ever panic if the TP doesnt start till even a day late, we could just continue on the previous one for a day or so if needed.


I agree. It would't be the end of the world if TP started later at any time. The only thing is, we all start to worry about Sam if he doesn't start on time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Oh dear. Hope he gets over this quickly. You're right, you don't need any more bugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No appointments is great!! Enjoy! Nah, don't we have self cleaning houses? LOLOL! I need to dust something terrible but since I'm allergic to dust I'll just let it lay a while longer, of course if I dusted before it got dusty, I wouldn't have any to worry about but that is NOT going to happen. :sm16: :sm23: I'll just wait until I'm already sneezing from some other allergy.


Obviously dust is a health hazard for you - stay away from it. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it was either a 24 hours thing or something he's eaten as he is looking for something to eat right now


That's very good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Obviously dust is a health hazard for you - stay away from it. :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm23: At all cost! lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, yeah for Molly, enjoy your snoops.
I was going to walk Maya today. The rain stopped, but there are so many puddles and I drive to the open desert so car will be filthy even with blanket on back seat. Didntake 2 bags of yarn to Alana club for their garage sale next weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope you had a pleasant evening, Sam. Love tater tot hot dish. Our chef makes it every once in a while.

Came back late from a wonderful jazz concert last night. Too tired to check out the new KTP, so by morning it was up to p. 8 pages already. Feeling like I will never catch up!

Beautiful weather here again today. Record breaking warm temps. This is supposed to continue until next weekend when snow is predicted. The girls say their upstairs bedrooms are so hot, they want me to shut down the heating system.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce, for understanding- Rookie is part of the 'inner circle' who've been able to meet Sam in Defiance every time the KAP (Knitapaloosa) has been held. To suggest that we can't do it, because we are in a different time zone is really rubbing salt in the wound- I am so far away and admittedly poor because I followed my heart when I remarried, travel is way beyond a dream. Don't cut us out yet again.


I, by no way, was cutting anyone out or in anyway suggesting that you couldn't do it was not in any of the words I wrote....just thought there might be room for some other options. I appreciate all that you, Margaret and Kate and do for the Tea Party.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pacer, have you considered getting orthotics (arch supports) to fit in your shoes to give your back the best support? They worked a miracle for me, and for my sister. They just fit in your current shoes so you don't have to keep buying new shoes. I use the ones I got online here, and found they worked well. No connection to the company, but very happy customer. www.walkfitplatinum.com/Insoles


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, by no way, was cutting anyone out or in anyway suggesting that you couldn't do it was not in any of the words I wrote....just thought there might be room for some other options. I appreciate all that you, Margaret and Kate and do for the Tea Party.


I am sorry Rookie, for throwing that hissie fit- it is not the best day I have ever experienced. And I do feel very side-lined at times.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We do learn the darnedest things on here don't we?


 I think there are some videos of fainting goats on YouTube. They are hilarious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm nearly done with my second cuppa...slept quite poorly last night. Insomnia has stayed with me and this anxiety at night isn't getting any better. Ugh. I didn't have my bedtime tea last night, so I guess I know now not to skip it. I know I need more exercise, too...
> 
> Sonja, hope your son is soon well and doesn't share!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the insomnia. Being a fellow sufferer, I understand all too well. What are you putting in your tea at night that seems to help? I've been trying the Golden milk with the turmeric and add some cinnamon and nutmeg to it, but have not seen any difference. I'm finding now that the weather is better (60F+ degrees today!!) and I get out and walk that I do sleep better, but it's still no guarantee. I'm trying the weighted blanket to see if that will make a difference - some reviews that I've read swear by their effectiveness, but some find Lavender helps also--but not for me. Too early to tell. I'll let you know if it helps in case it may be an answer for you also.

Ponchos are really back in style--I saw quite a few women wearing them when I was at a client's office this past week. I've so many things on my "to do" list, but am determined to get some of the WIPs finished first.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My February will be up too, but hopefully not by too much, I ordered yarn to make a baby gift of the Monster pants that Mel does so well, and there was a special on Willow Yarns Stream sample pack of six different skeins that all go together, so I got that to make either a shawl or a top with, lovely and soft. Of course seeing as I was ordering from Herrshners, I had to order a set of napkins and placemats to embroider for my BFF for her birthday in November, they are pansy and pansy's are her favorite flower. lol
> Oh well, the yarn for the baby gift should be gone by the end of the month if the backordered color gets in soon enough.


I love those monster pants and Mel is very good at it, I agree. I really would like to make each of the new twins a pair, but need to consider it only for next winter and with them being in Texas, I'm not sure how much use they'd get out of them. I'll bet they're a fun thing to knit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was!
> Oh now that was a smart idea of them! Once you get sheep all moving in the right direction, they go pretty well, it's keeping them all in the right direction that's the hard part. lol


They're playing "follow the leader" --- now if only thinking of them and counting them would put me to sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We would love to see you all too, I think it will work out, Marla is just in worst case scenario mode right now, but I don't want to be anywhere in a 3 mile radius if she tells her mom she won't be to visit again this year. lol We really do need to go to New Jersey to see her so we'll just coordinate and do that first then stop for KAP on the way back. :sm24:


You're welcome to break up the trip by staying over by my house on the way there or back. It certainly is a very long journey for the two of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it was either a 24 hours thing or something he's eaten as he is looking for something to eat right now


I hope that whatever he eats agrees with him...glad that it seems to be leaving his system.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I agree. It would't be the end of the world if TP started later at any time. The only thing is, we all start to worry about Sam if he doesn't start on time!


Yes, we do and that's why the back up system works so well - gives Sam some breathing space to be able to go out and enjoy being with his family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


That's very good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I think there are some videos of fainting goats on YouTube. They are hilarious!


I'll have to go look, I need the humor break.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on the sleeves of a cardigan I started around 2 years ago. Hoping to finish it in February so it can make a dent in the large amount of yarn I have got this month.
> Some was my club yarn (100 gms) plus some for getting all my projects done with the club last year (200gms) and another 200gms won today in a raffle.
> 
> Hope you keep enjoying the wood carving.


Woohoo, nice win.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My FIL was home until his last week when he developed pneumonia.


That's pretty good. I always think it's great if people can stay in their own home as long as possible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


Nice socks, my favourite color. 
What do you call the first page? I don't see it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i must be blind - what buttons? --- sam


I'm glad I'm not the only one????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not the kind of buttons that you would sew on..... Buttons to click on.... Back on page 1 on this topic just above the first post there is a new "feature". There is a facebook share button and a tweet button. I gather that if one was to put a photo on here they can choose to also put it on their facebook page by just clicking on the "button".


Thanks, I found them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Do you think. Flu bug or food poisoning? I hope he's better now & neither you or your DH catch anything


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Marking my spot. Back later


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna and Jeanette, I have been up since 1:30 p.m.! It's an FM thing with me. I take 2 Valerian tabs which usually helps me relax and fall asleep, but, I wake up sometime between 1:30-4 a.m. and then have trouble getting back to sleep. 
Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy with small patch of blue sky.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy with small patch of blue sky.[/quote] Desert is greening up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Glad the paramedics took him to the hospital. Better to get him thoroughly checked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Kate and Julie, thank both for getting things started for Sam this week, and Margaret, too, for the summary.
> 
> Today was a slow day. Laundry and 2 new tires for the truck. Then back to camp for lunch before going to visit a couple that our friends know. Had a nice visit with them, then went out for supper. We will be rocking and rolling tonight. High winds with lots of dust in the air. The mountains have barely been visible all day. It has looked very foggy, but it's dust/sand, not fog. It's blowing a hooley as Kate would say!
> 
> I am learning to carve. Both of the guys we are with carve. Jim carved wooden thread spools, bark and walking sticks. I have started a walking stick. I have the bark whittled off, and have started working on the "sores", places where there were twigs growing out of the branch, or where bugs had gotten to the wood. I am enjoying it. Jim had started carving on a large piece of cottonwood bark the other day and gave it to me to work with. I told him he will have to watch every move I make when I work on that! I think I have posted photos of his thread spools. I am the proud owner of 2 of his spools and one bark carving. I have not gotten much knitting done. I finished the socks I was working on on the trip out, and have found the other skein for the Christmas socks I had been working on in July, so those are started. And have been working on sleeve increases for a sweater for me. I started the sleeves over a year ago. I was going to work on that when I sat down and got on here!


The carving sounds interesting. You'll have to post a photo of your work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night. 

It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


Gorgeous socks...I love the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will be six years for me in april. --- sam


Six for me in August. How the time has just flown by.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> For the buttons og to page one and you will see them near the top on the left hand side.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451240-1.html
> 
> It a twisted rib- but k3, p2, k1, p2. And at the top are 5 rounds of bobbles.


Thanks for posting that. I missed it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> It only 11am and I am so hungry reading the recipes,Sound great but some things not available in the UK,


Hi Mary, haven't seen you on the Tea Party before -- Welcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


I hope he gets rid of that bug quickly and that he doesn't pass it on to you and DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:



> Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


Good for Molly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we do and that's why the back up system works so well - gives Sam some breathing space to be able to go out and enjoy being with his family.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, numbers came out so well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna and Jeanette, I have been up since 1:30 p.m.! It's an FM thing with me. I take 2 Valerian tabs which usually helps me relax and fall asleep, but, I wake up sometime between 1:30-4 a.m. and then have trouble getting back to sleep.
> Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy with small patch of blue sky.


I remember trying valerian a long time ago and remember that it smelled horrible and I ended up burping up the taste - but it's definitely worth a try. I've just been out for nice walk on such a beautiful day so that should help for tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night.
> 
> It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


Hope you do have a better night. I've heard that the rotator cuff strains/injuries are extremely painful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


That looks perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night.
> 
> It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


That is no good, Liz- pain really makes sleep elusive.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, your numbers are wonderful. Great job. You are a talented woman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


These do look good!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


Oh no, that must have been frightening to come home to! My prayers are with you both.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work Sonja. 
Sorry you've had a bad day Julie. Was it the meeting or something else?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, numbers came out so well!


Thank you Joy I'm happy with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night.
> 
> It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


That sounds painful Liz hope it was eases soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks perfect.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear of the insomnia. Being a fellow sufferer, I understand all too well. What are you putting in your tea at night that seems to help? I've been trying the Golden milk with the turmeric and add some cinnamon and nutmeg to it, but have not seen any difference. I'm finding now that the weather is better (60F+ degrees today!!) and I get out and walk that I do sleep better, but it's still no guarantee. I'm trying the weighted blanket to see if that will make a difference - some reviews that I've read swear by their effectiveness, but some find Lavender helps also--but not for me. Too early to tell. I'll let you know if it helps in case it may be an answer for you also.
> 
> Ponchos are really back in style--I saw quite a few women wearing them when I was at a client's office this past week. I've so many things on my "to do" list, but am determined to get some of the WIPs finished first.


I do chamomile, two bags in a mug, about an hour before I want go to bed. It usually helps, though lately anxiety has bothered me...not sure why (may be hormone related). And then I'm sleepy in the middle of the day. I have used melatonin as a last resort but I have strange dreams with it. Lavender hasn't done much for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


Good figuring! Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great work Sonja.
> Sorry you've had a bad day Julie. Was it the meeting or something else?


The committee meeting went quite well, Mary- but it is just that old bugbear of mine that I miss my husband so- it is so hard being shut out so totally. And then Margaret seemed to be going on and on about my being busy on a Saturday morning, when usually she likes to be asleep at that point- I didn't want to worry Sam, but with hindsight should have PM'd back that I had it under control, but I didn't really because Kate was not online at that point, and I had less then half an hour. And the only way I have of contacting her is via the internet.
I do get fed up with being so far away from the rest of the world- it doesn't help being so house bound as I am. I am lucky if I get out once in two weeks under my own steam, and the hip has got to the point that walking is becoming pretty unbearable. I try not to grumble- but that is where I am at. And I did snap at Rookie- but I have apologised publicly as she asked, but I don't know if she has accepted my apology.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do chamomile, two bags in a mug, about an hour before I want go to bed. It usually helps, though lately anxiety has bothered me...not sure why (may be hormone related). And then I'm sleepy in the middle of the day. I have used melatonin as a last resort but I have strange dreams with it. Lavender hasn't done much for me.


Melatonin hasn't worked for me. Anti-anxiety pills will allow me to get to sleep, but then what I characterize as "can't get there from here" dreams take over and I wake up even more anxious. Thanks for the tip on chamomile tea; I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went over to the motorcycle dealer for the chili cook off event, didn't have any chili but saw some people we know so we went to a late lunch with them. The clouds started to come back in and the wind picked up so it looks as if we'll get something wet from the sky (hope so anyhow). I'm not cooking tonight as he brought home his leftovers and I'm still full! Yawning, too. I'm considering giving up coffee--I only have a cup or two in the morning--no other caffeine all day, but I guess I need to see if that's contributing to the insomnia. I'm tired of being tired. Since we were gone longer than I expected, I'll do the housework tomorrow. Now going to knit!

Oh, I also want to say welcome to the new folks. I hope you'll stop in often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melatonin hasn't worked for me. Anti-anxiety pills will allow me to fet to sleep, but then what I characterize as "can't get there from here" dreams take over and I wake up even more anxious. Thanks for the tip on chamomile tea; I'll try it tonight.


I hope it works for you. I haven't been on meds for anxiety for a long time but may need to consider it. It's a horrible feeling especially after so long having it under control and just now having it come back when I don't really know why. It happens at night and takes me quite by surprise (and then feeling anxious feeds anxiety! Ugh). I'll make a couple of changes in diet and see how it goes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 18 February '17

What a great day we are having - 60° - blue sky - a few wispy white clouds and loads and loads of sunshine, certainly my kind of day.

Had a very good time last night - we ate at the Olive Garden. Heidi had chicken alfredo and I had chicken marsala. Very good choices. And lots of their salad and bread sticks. I really think they should build a restaurant in Defiance along with an Outback, an IHop and a Panera Bread. Wishful thinking but it would be nice.

Crock Pot Broccoli and Three Cheese Soup Recipe

Broccoli and Cheese Soup is pure comfort food. This soup is completely made from scratch -- no cream of something soup, no Velveeta, etc. When you are in the mood for the BEST BROCCOLI SOUP, EVER, make this recipe!!

Ingredients

1 quart (4 cups) chicken broth (or vegetable)
2 cups milk (I used 2% cows)
2 (10-ounce) bags of frozen broccoli florets or fresh and trimmed equivalent
1/2 diced white onion
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

to add later:
1 cup each of three different cheeses, I used Jarlsberg, gruyere, and cheddar

The Directions.

1. Mince the onion into really small pieces. I used my pampered chef chopper thingy. The onions are going to soften in the milk and the broth, and need to be quite small so you don't crunch on onion pieces when the soup is complete.

2. Add the onion to your crockpot, and top with the milk, broth, and spices.

3. Stir in the two frozen bags of broccoli.

4. Cook on low for 7-9 hours, or on high for 4-6. The broth is done when the onion is cooked nicely.

5. 20 minutes or so before serving shred all the cheese you are going to use, and stir it in.

6. The cheese will be stringy and will stick to the broccoli florets---that's okay!

7. Serve with your favorite rolls or drop biscuits.

UPDATED: so, um, some of you have issues with texture and HATE the way the broccoli and cheese collide. You should blend this a bit, then. Use a hand held stick blender to blend some of the large broccoli florets. In doing so, the broth will thicken without needing to add extra calories with a roux, and the texture will be more even. And no worries, there's no judgment from me... 

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/06/crockpot-broccoli-and-three-cheese-soup.html

Spicy Vegan Sausage Roll

Makes 6

Ingredients

1 tbsp. of rapeseed oil, plus extra for brushing the pastry
1 onion, chopped
7 1/16 oz. of vegan mince, frozen
2 carrots, grated
3 tsp. ground cumin
3 tsp. onion granules
3 tsp. chili powder
2 tsp. ground coriander
1 tsp. garlic salt
2/3 pint of vegetable stock
3 1/2 oz. of cashew nuts, chopped
freshly ground black pepper
3 1/2 oz. of porridge oats
2 sheets of puff pastry, ready-rolled, vegan friendly

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 428°F/gas mark 7.

2. Sauté the onion in a large pan until it has turned soft and translucent. Add the mince, carrots, spices, and mix well.

3. Add the stock and gently cook for 10-15 minutes (until it has thickened).

4. Add the nuts and mix well. Blend the mixture in a food processor until smooth. Empty into a bowl and stir in the oats.

5. Unroll the pastry sheet and leave it on the blue paper. Fold it over from top to bottom to find the middle fold and cut.

6. On the top half, lay 3 long sausages of mixture down the length of the pastry. Making sure to leave a gap in between.

7. Brush around the sausages with some water and place the other piece of pastry on top and press firmly around the sausage to seal, then cut in between each one.

8. Brush each Sausage roll with some rapeseed oil, then cut diagonal spits down each one so that the steam is able to escape during the process of cooking.

9. Place on 2 floured baking trays and place in the oven for 20-25 minutes until golden.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24675

Rumbledethumps Recipe

England has Bubble and Squeak, Ireland Colcannonand in Scotland, the delicious fry-up of vegetables is called Rumbledethumps. The name is so delightful and intriguing and just where it comes from, who knows. The dish is popular in the Scottish border regions and you will not find it all over Scotland, but when you do enjoy as well as enjoying making it at home.

For this Rumbledethumps recipes can use leftover mashed potato and swede (turnip in Scotland and also known as tatties and neeps) if you have some. Or cook from fresh.

The beauty of the dish is it can be made the day before and heated up then all it needs alongside is a hearty stew, or if you prefer to eat it on its own. I like it with a fried egg on top.

Author: BY ELAINE LEMM
Serves 6

What You'll Need

600g (1lb 5oz) mashing potatoes, peeled, boiled and mashed or leftovers
400g (14 oz) swede or turnip, peeled, boiled and mashed or leftovers
75g (3 oz) unsalted butter
250g (9 oz) Savoy cabbage or Kale, finely sliced
Salt and Pepper
25g 1 oz) cheddar cheese, grated

How to Make It

1. Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4

2. Place the mashed potato and swede into a large mixing bowl and put to one side.

3. Melt 2 oz/ 50g of the butter in a frying pan add the finely sliced cabbage or kale and cook gently for minutes until softened but not brown.

4. Add the cabbage or kale to the bowl of potato and swede, add the remaining butter and mash together thoroughly. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Potato can soak up salt, so be generous with it to add a good flavour.

5. Place the mashed vegetables in an ovenproof baking dish, sprinkle the cheese on top, cover with a lid or aluminum foil and bake in the oven for about 30 minutes or until heated right through. Remove the lid and cook for a further 5 mins or until golden brown and if possible a little crispy on the top.

6. Serve piping hot as a side dish with a casserole, pie or any hearty foods. Rumbledethumps is also good as a dish on its own and can be enjoyed by vegetarians and meat eaters alike.

7. The beauty of this dish is that you do not have to worry about the quantities. If you are using leftovers, then what you have will dictate the recipe. Everyone has their own version.
This Rumbledethumps recipe is based on a classic recipe from Sue Lawrence one of Scotland's most famous cooks and food writers. Sue's recipe is a classic and works every time.

https://www.thespruce.com/rumbledethumps-recipe-435824?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8868072&utm_term=bouncex

Chili Filled Yorkshire Pudding Recipe

Yorkshire puddings are a favourite British food, especially with roast meats for Sunday lunch. Filled Yorkshire puddings make great supper dishes for mid-week, or as an alternative to a roast on Sunday. The risen sides of the Yorkshire pudding turn it into a dish.

One of my favourite fillings is hot, spicy chili con carne. The punch from the spices is calmed a little by the soft taste of the pudding batter. There's no need for rice or potatoes as all the carbs come from the pudding. Simple, one dish serving. Great.

Author: ELAINE LEMM
Total Time: 75 min
Makes one

What You'll Need

1 quantity of Yorkshire Pudding Batter 
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 large onion, peeled and roughly chopped
2 garlic cloves, peeled and roughly chopped
1 lb/ 450g lean, minced beef
2 tsp dried chopped chilies, or to taste
1 400g can peeled, chopped tomatoes plus juice
1 420g can red kidney beans, drained
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp tomato ketchup
1 tbsp chopped parsley
Salt and Pepper
Tabasco sauce (optional)

How to Make It

1. Make the Yorkshire pudding batter according to the recipe and leave to rest while making the chili.

2. In a large roomy pan, heat the oil to medium hot, add the onion and cook until softened - about 5 minutes. Take care not to burn the onions.

3. Add the garlic and cook for a further 2 minutes.

4. Raise the heat and add the minced beef. Stir continuously until all the meat is browned.

5. Add the chilies and stir again.

6. Add the tomatoes and juice, followed by the drained red kidney beans. Stir again and cook for 5 mins on a high heat.

7. Then add the Worcestershire sauce, tomato ketchup, lower the heat and cook for 45 minutes. Stir the sauce from time to time to prevent it sticking.

NOTE: If the sauce thickens too much the heat is too high, lower the heat and add a little boiling water to thin it out.

8. Heat the oven to the highest temperature possible, however, do not exceed 450F/230C or the fat may burn.

9. Place a pea-sized piece of lard, dripping or ½tsp vegetable oil into 4 individual Yorkshire pudding, or 7"/18cm Victoria sandwich tins and heat in the oven until the fat is smoking.

10. Give the batter another good whisk adding 2 tbsp of cold water and fill a third of the tin with batter and return quickly to the oven. Cook for 20 -25 minutes or until the pudding is golden and risen

11. Once the chili is cooked, add the parsley, stir, adjust the seasoning, and if you like more of a kick to the chili add a few drops of Tabasco sauce (or put the sauce on the table so everyone can season to their preferred heat). Cook for a further 5 minutes.

12. Put the Yorkshire pudding on a dinner plate and fill with the cooked chili.

https://www.thespruce.com/chili-filled-yorkshire-pudding-recipe-434871?utm_campaign=fooddrinksl&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170217&utm_term=bouncex

Banana Pudding I

Serves 8

2 (14-ounce) cans of sweetened condensed milk
4 bananas, a bit over ripe is fine, but not brown and icky

The Directions.

1. Use a 1.5 or 2-quart slow cooker for this dish OR a large crockpot with an oven-safe dish inserted.

2. Put the peeled bananas into a zippered freezer bag and let your kids squish the bananas until they get bored or the bag springs a hole and banana goobers fall to the floor.

3. The bananas will still have some chunk in them. If this isn't okay with you, you'll need to use a food processor.

4. Open the cans of sweetened condensed milk. Dump them into the crock. Mix in the bananas.

5. Cover and cook on low for 2-3 hours, or on high for 1-2 hours. Give it a quick stir.

6. Pour into serving dishes and let chill in the refrigerator for at least an hour before serving.

7. I topped with whipped cream.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/08/crockpot-banana-pudding.html

Bacon Potato Corn Chowder

Author: Kellyn Carpenter

Ingredients

6 bacon strips, chopped
1 TB onion powder
5-6 Yukon Gold potatoes, clean, scrubbed, peeled and cubed
1 can - 14-3/4 ounces cream-style corn
1 can - 12 ounces evaporated milk
1 cup cheddar cheese (optional)
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Cook bacon in a large skillet until crisp. Remove and drain on paper towels.

2. Meanwhile, add potatoes to a large saucepan adding enough water to cover. Bring to a boil on high heat. Then reduce to medium heat and cook uncovered, for 10-15 minutes until potatoes are tender. Drain, reserving ½ cup potato water.

3. Add corn, milk, salt, pepper and reserved potato water to saucepan; heat through.

4. Stir in bacon and cheese. Serve warm

http://lilluna.com/bacon-potato-corn-chowder/

RIBOLITA - TUSCAN BREAD SOUP

This recipe is very versatile and is a great way to get your greens. The greens can be replaced with any blend of your choice, such as escarole, kale, even cabbage. Enjoy.

INGREDIENTS

Olive oil
2 carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
1 onion, diced
several cloves garlic, minced
good handful of fresh sage or rosemary, chopped
several large stalks of cavolo nero, chopped or use kale
several stalks of chard or escarole, chopped
1 can cannellini beans
2 Tbsp tomato puree
olive oil
salt and pepper
pinch of red pepper flake
6 cups vegetable stock or water
2 slices day old Italian bread

PREPARATION

1. In a large pot, heat oil over medium high heat.

2. Saute the carrots, celery and onion for a few minutes.

3. Add garlic and herbs. Cook for a minute or two longer.

4. Add the greens, the tomato puree, salt and pepper and red pepper flakes and 6 cups of water or vegetable stock.

5. Cook for 20-30 minutes and adjust seasoning to taste.

6. Tear bread and add to soup, stir for a few minutes until it is absorbed. Serve with a drizzle of olive oil and enjoy.

Recipe Notes: I like to puree the soup with an immersion blender before adding the bread, but I leave it up to you.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/ribolita-tuscan-bread-soup/

ITALIAN VEGETABLE SOUP WITH CHEESE BREAD

Author: Jamie Geller
27MIN COOK TIME
8MIN PREP TIME
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large onion, peeled and coarsely chopped 2 small zucchini, cut into ½-inch cubes
2 cloves garlic, minced
5 to 6 cup vegetable broth
1 cup frozen cut green beans
1 cup orzo
1 can diced tomatoes (14.5-ounce)
1 tablespoon dried oregano
8 slices baguette or Italian loaf
½ cup shredded mozzarella cheese
¼ cup store bought pesto

PREPARATION

1. Heat olive oil in a medium pot or dutch oven over medium high heat.

2. Add onions and sauté 5 minutes.

3. Add zucchini and garlic and sauté 4 more minutes.

4. Add broth, beans, orzo, tomatoes and oregano and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook 14 to 18 minutes or until orzo is cooked and vegetables are tender.

5. Preheat oven to a low broil. Place sliced bread on a large sheet pan. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon cheese on each slice of bread and broil on low until cheese is bubbly and bread is lightly browned.

6. To serve, ladle soup into 4 bowls and top each with 1 tablespoon pesto. Serve with cheese bread.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/2011/11/italian-vegetable-soup-with-cheese-bread/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a cardigan would be lovely and a dress with it would be icing on the cake. i'm so anxious to see what you come up with. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sam what a great idea , maybe in a meadow , think i will try the hat first and see what it looks like then a cardigan . Now I have 2 patterns rolling round in my head as I have a lovely picture of a dress with lacy short sleeves, drop waist and a bow floating about up there that I really want to try , not surprising I'm forgetting everything else mind is to full with knitting :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you cathy - since i do neither i won't worry about it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Not the kind of buttons that you would sew on..... Buttons to click on.... Back on page 1 on this topic just above the first post there is a new "feature". There is a facebook share button and a tweet button. I gather that if one was to put a photo on here they can choose to also put it on their facebook page by just clicking on the "button".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were beautiful socks margaret - maybe i should try the twisted rib on the next pair of socks i knit - look at me - planning ahead when i don't have one pair finished to my name. i haven't tried bobbles - i know the directions - just haven't tried them. --- sam



darowil said:


> For the buttons og to page one and you will see them near the top on the left hand side.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451240-1.html
> 
> It a twisted rib- but k3, p2, k1, p2. And at the top are 5 rounds of bobbles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so happy that you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us mary cardiff - we hope you had a good time and will return often - we love new people - they always add something new to the conversation. there is always fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mary Cardiff said:


> It only 11am and I am so hungry reading the recipes,Sound great but some things not available in the UK,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what time is it at margaret's at 5:00PMEST? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was just by chance that I booted the computer just before I headed out- did not want to worry you Sam. Kate would be waiting around to post anyway- so I never even considered Margaret, with all her talk of how she does not like getting up early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope whatever your son has is very short lived. and yes - stay in your room. you don't need to be sick again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might ask your doctor for a script for ativan - http://www.drugs.com/ativan.html - mine is never very far away - right next to my rescue inhaler. they really work. just a thought - i know what anxiety and panic are like. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm nearly done with my second cuppa...slept quite poorly last night. Insomnia has stayed with me and this anxiety at night isn't getting any better. Ugh. I didn't have my bedtime tea last night, so I guess I know now not to skip it. I know I need more exercise, too...
> 
> Sonja, hope your son is soon well and doesn't share!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now why would you do that. lol --- sam



angelam said:


> I agree. It would't be the end of the world if TP started later at any time. The only thing is, we all start to worry about Sam if he doesn't start on time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in. 

Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.

Cousin Judy does not have any pre-existing lung problems. The previous doctor truly misdiagnosed her and did not provide appropriate care and medications. New doctor pinpointed it as pneumonia and the meds he has prescribed are working. She did get sick/vomiting Thursday night but was finally coughing up so much mucous. She's been sleeping in a recliner so I slept on the sofa and sent her husband to sleep in his bed (he's been exhausted too and has to get up at 3 a.m to get ready for work and has to drive almost 50 miles to work.) I ended up also staying Friday night doing the same. Got her to finally be able (and want) to eat a few good meals and before I headed home today she was finally not in so much pain and her coloring was GREATLY improved. She truly was beginning to feel better. When coughing it was actually productive coughing finally too. I told her of all the prayers and well wishes for healing from here and she was so touched. Judy said to be sure and let everyone here know how much she appreciated the prayers and all. A huge thank you from me goes with that also! I truly believe everyone's prayers helped along with the medicines.

RE: in last week's Tea Party...I'm also in disbelief that my children are at the age they are when I must still be in my 30s!

Bonnie you daughter is gorgeous; made a beautiful, beautiful bride. Also I love Bailey! How fun it would be to see pups from crossing my Labradoodle Gracie and Bailey! Never going to have pups though; firm believer in spay & neuter; enough unwanted babies around here.

Daralene hope you are feeling better and the IBS is settled down.

Going to go catch up on this current Tea Party. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for molly - i think all dogs sniff as they walk along. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to say to Kate...glad your DB's surgery/toe removal went so well. I know you are relieved. Will pray the next procedure will go as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is so cute - anxious to see it finished. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your DH is feeling better. Re you working the weekend of the KAP would there be any possibility of swapping weekends with someone? Sure would love to meet you! Not meaning to sound pushy...you just have become such a wonderful addition here as have so many new folks. The KAP is lots of fun!



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lost track of last week, so starting fresh this week.
> Three weeks to go before surgery, need to start making some lists of things I need to get and get done before then.
> Hubby is feeling better, still has a lingering cough, but it is slowly fading away.
> Not sure if I will be able to make it to KAP, as if I am back to work by then, that would be my weekend to work.
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for asking. Yes, Ray is a diabetic, has had a couple of heart attacts. by-pass surgery, and top that with Parkinson's. He was in Viet Nam and exposed to Agent Orange and it really messed up his body. He has 100% disability from the military. His body is a mess and I am thankful for every day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some one a few weeks ago was talking about 'sleepy time tea' - thought i might try it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Melatonin hasn't worked for me. Anti-anxiety pills will allow me to get to sleep, but then what I characterize as "can't get there from here" dreams take over and I wake up even more anxious. Thanks for the tip on chamomile tea; I'll try it tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why didn't you have any chili - i love chili - next to potato soup it is my favorite soup. i like it with a little kick in it. you wouldn't think caffeine so early in the day would bother your sleep many hours later. i hope it does give you some relief. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We went over to the motorcycle dealer for the chili cook off event, didn't have any chili but saw some people we know so we went to a late lunch with them. The clouds started to come back in and the wind picked up so it looks as if we'll get something wet from the sky (hope so anyhow). I'm not cooking tonight as he brought home his leftovers and I'm still full! Yawning, too. I'm considering giving up coffee--I only have a cup or two in the morning--no other caffeine all day, but I guess I need to see if that's contributing to the insomnia. I'm tired of being tired. Since we were gone longer than I expected, I'll do the housework tomorrow. Now going to knit!
> 
> Oh, I also want to say welcome to the new folks. I hope you'll stop in often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is marianne's mother?

that was lovely of you to spend an extra day with judy - pneumonia takes forever to get over and to be misdiagnosed makes it even worse. sending judy tons of healing energy to surround her in warm healing goodness. it's going to be great seeing both of you this june. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in.
> 
> Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agent orange did more harm that good imho. how is ray today? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Thank you for asking. Yes, Ray is a diabetic, has had a couple of heart attacts. by-pass surgery, and top that with Parkinson's. He was in Viet Nam and exposed to Agent Orange and it really messed up his body. He has 100% disability from the military. His body is a mess and I am thankful for every day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> some one a few weeks ago was talking about 'sleepy time tea' - thought i might try it. --- sam


I have a good sleepy time tea, with camomile, passionflower, and lemon balm in it. It's very good for calming down a sleepless night. 
It doesn't make you feel groggy next day, unlike some of the drugs which can be addictive also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rookie/Jeanette* I have a question about the Silent Auction. Do we provide the items for the silent auction and if so are there any guidelines we need to follow in terms of what sort of things AND do we set a minimum or reserve that should be met for the item?



RookieRetiree said:


> As promised, here's the Save the Date notice. I'll be doing the registration form over the weekend so I'll be ready to send it out by Monday.
> 
> I'm getting very excited and know that we'll have as good a time as we always do. The file is in both a Power Point and a .pdf format. Hopefully, your system will open one of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy KTP anniversary Sorlenna! My six year was 1/29/11.


Sorlenna said:


> I just noticed--after Margaret's comment about noticing things in our posts--that today is my KP anniversary! Wow. Six years now--how time flies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what time is it at margaret's at 5:00PMEST? --- sam


About 6-30 a.m., Sam- I would have had to contact her at about 5-30a.m., her time- I know sometimes she doesn't sleep- but then she says she does not like getting up early.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why didn't you have any chili - i love chili - next to potato soup it is my favorite soup. i like it with a little kick in it. you wouldn't think caffeine so early in the day would bother your sleep many hours later. i hope it does give you some relief. --- sam


Usually, unless I make it myself, I find something I don't like (peppers) about it. I don't have caffeine after noon anyway so I don't know if that's it or not. I guess we'll see.

Glad to hear folks are on the mend. Healing thoughts continue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn that must have been so frightening for you and for Ray. I do hope he will get to come home soon and be okay. I pray he will be able to remain at home for a long time more still yet on the other hand worry about you being under so much stress too. Will be praying that the Almighty will guide and comfort you as time progresses.


Railyn said:


> Just a note. Yesterday when I came home from shopping, I found DH on the floor. He said he had been there a long time. I called 911 thinking all I needed was help in getting him up but the paramedics decided differently. Come to find out his blood sugar was 45. By the way, there was plenty for him to snack on but he decided not to. Silly man. Anyway, off to the hospital he went. When I went in about 11 he was still in the emergency room as the hospital was full. As soon as they had a bed he went upstairs. Don't really know what was wrong other than his blood sugar. They are keeping him tonight too with the hopes that he will go home tomorrow. (Saturday) I get so upset when he gets sick, afraid that I will have to put him in a nursing home because I am unable to take care of him. That may come some day but I hope it is several year in the future. I didn't realize that Parkinson's was such a terrible disease.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I hope you will show us pictures of some of Jim's work; I don't remember them. I think it is so cool you are leaning to carve/whittle and also look forward to seeing your progress. I am certain you will take to it like you do your other crafts. I am so proud of the basket you made and gave me so I don't lose my embroidery machine dongle. Not only is it beautiful but also a life safer.



tami_ohio said:


> Kate and Julie, thank both for getting things started for Sam this week, and Margaret, too, for the summary.
> 
> Today was a slow day. Laundry and 2 new tires for the truck. Then back to camp for lunch before going to visit a couple that our friends know. Had a nice visit with them, then went out for supper. We will be rocking and rolling tonight. High winds with lots of dust in the air. The mountains have barely been visible all day. It has looked very foggy, but it's dust/sand, not fog. It's blowing a hooley as Kate would say!
> 
> I am learning to carve. Both of the guys we are with carve. Jim carved wooden thread spools, bark and walking sticks. I have started a walking stick. I have the bark whittled off, and have started working on the "sores", places where there were twigs growing out of the branch, or where bugs had gotten to the wood. I am enjoying it. Jim had started carving on a large piece of cottonwood bark the other day and gave it to me to work with. I told him he will have to watch every move I make when I work on that! I think I have posted photos of his thread spools. I am the proud owner of 2 of his spools and one bark carving. I have not gotten much knitting done. I finished the socks I was working on on the trip out, and have found the other skein for the Christmas socks I had been working on in July, so those are started. And have been working on sleeve increases for a sweater for me. I started the sleeves over a year ago. I was going to work on that when I sat down and got on here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nanny-nanny boo-boo....using Fan's math I'm older than you Julie! 6 + 4 = 10!!!! Are we all so silly!!! LOL

Oh, I wish you all could have seen Sydney, Alice, and Gracie when they heard my voice when I came home this afternoon . They were ridiculously excited and barking happily and whining and jumping and trying to climb in my lap. Was a truly delightful homecoming. It had DH, DD & me all laughing at them.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite remarkable, isn't it? I'm nearly at 5 1/2 for KP, and exactly 7 using Fan's arithmetic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


That is wonderful news, good job Molly, well mom too. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those socks! Did not notice the social buttons; will look for them. When you say on the "first page" do you mean the home page of KP? EDIT: found the buttons!



darowil said:


> About to try something here. Wanting to see if the new social sharing buttons work whenever pictures in or only if in pictures. So posting a pair of socks (December club can't remember if I posted them here or not)
> Did anyone notice these buttons on the first page? A new innovation being trialled by Admin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love those monster pants and Mel is very good at it, I agree. I really would like to make each of the new twins a pair, but need to consider it only for next winter and with them being in Texas, I'm not sure how much use they'd get out of them. I'll bet they're a fun thing to knit.


You could do cotton for Texas, but it still would probably be to warm in summer. I think they will be great fun, Mel sure does make them special.

Goats are so much smarter than sheep but they both pretty much go with the herd. lol The two sheep the 4H club had on Kodiak were not at the top of the intelligence ladder but I think the poor things really needed more in their herd to be truly happy. It's so wet and damp on Kodiak that the poor things had green fleece. :sm06:

Thank you, I'll let you know what we plan as far as the travel plans, coming home we may take you up on that, we'll see what's happening a bit closer though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Poor Buster is losing his eye sight so doesn't like my laminate wood floors, but David told Gizmo to go get Buster, so he went to Buster and then came back, then David told him again, so he went to Buster but brought back a toy. lolol, He's not a stupid little dog. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy with small patch of blue sky.


 Desert is greening up.[/quote]

It sure looks like spring is coming to most of us, I sure hope this doesn't mean freezing temps in April and then hotter than normal all summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night.
> 
> It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


I sure hope it's not anywhere near as painful tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like the 24 hour bug our DGS had - hope that's all it is and he's better quickly and that you or DH don't catch it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie I meant to say I really appreciate the work you're doing on the KAP. Loved the checklist you posted!



RookieRetiree said:


> You've definitely been so very busy that you don't need to get sick and to carry the germs to Bella's house would not be good. I'm sure they understand and are grateful for your staying away when there's even the least little chance of being sick.
> 
> Hope the shoes help your back -- I've been rolling on a big exercise ball to help keep my shoulders from kinking up with being on the computer so much these days and it seems to be helping. Hope no one takes a video though, because it's not very graceful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


Those are brilliant!! Great work! I just use regular graph paper too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember trying valerian a long time ago and remember that it smelled horrible and I ended up burping up the taste - but it's definitely worth a try. I've just been out for nice walk on such a beautiful day so that should help for tonight.


I can't take valerian in anything in any form, I have horrible reactions to it, it doesn't bother Marla at all, don't think it helps her to sleep but that may change now that she's using the CPAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went over to the motorcycle dealer for the chili cook off event, didn't have any chili but saw some people we know so we went to a late lunch with them. The clouds started to come back in and the wind picked up so it looks as if we'll get something wet from the sky (hope so anyhow). I'm not cooking tonight as he brought home his leftovers and I'm still full! Yawning, too. I'm considering giving up coffee--I only have a cup or two in the morning--no other caffeine all day, but I guess I need to see if that's contributing to the insomnia. I'm tired of being tired. Since we were gone longer than I expected, I'll do the housework tomorrow. Now going to knit!
> 
> Oh, I also want to say welcome to the new folks. I hope you'll stop in often.


I've tried easing off the caffeine also - I drink one cup of 1/2 and 1/2 regular and decaf and nothing for sure after 10:00 a.m., but I'm not sure that's the cause. Does chilli have a defined regional variation such as with green chillies or red chillies? I know that Texas chilli doesn't have beans --- but I sure put beans in the recipe I make.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope it works for you. I haven't been on meds for anxiety for a long time but may need to consider it. It's a horrible feeling especially after so long having it under control and just now having it come back when I don't really know why. It happens at night and takes me quite by surprise (and then feeling anxious feeds anxiety! Ugh). I'll make a couple of changes in diet and see how it goes.


I'm hoping too that it becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...boo-boo in posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like all the restaurants you mentioned. Olive Garden definitely has good food. I like their lunch of soup and salad with their breadsticks; it's plenty to fill me up for the day.
Glad you were able to get out --- and with such beautiful weather. It hit 70F degrees here today so your weather was probably similar. It's supposed to be like this all week too...Yeh, Spring--I'm checking for the daffodils and crocus to start popping out. PurpleFi posted a photo of her garden in Connections and she has some peaking out of the group - not here yet, though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lordy don't mention the need to dust Kaye Jo.....the dust is so thick here in my living room particularly it has made the furniture take on a whole new color....LOL. The doggie door is on an exterior door in there and the flap has been torn and is letting in the cold and dust unbelieveably. I ordered a new flap and it arrived today but DH (who knew I had ordered it) didn't see the box on the porch so the package wasn't opened until I got home. He will put on the new doggie door flap tomorrow. (thank goodness!!)


Poledra65 said:


> No appointments is great!! Enjoy! Nah, don't we have self cleaning houses? LOLOL! I need to dust something terrible but since I'm allergic to dust I'll just let it lay a while longer, of course if I dusted before it got dusty, I wouldn't have any to worry about but that is NOT going to happen. :sm16: :sm23: I'll just wait until I'm already sneezing from some other allergy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in.
> 
> Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.
> 
> ...


That's all good news about Marianne and Judy. So great of you to stay the extra day at Judy's; sounds like she really needed someone to take care of them for a bit. Hope she continued to get better.

Really looking forward to seeing you and Marianne at the KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> some one a few weeks ago was talking about 'sleepy time tea' - thought i might try it. --- sam


I get so desperate sometimes when I haven't slept for many nights in a row that I'm ready to try anything (well maybe not anything; medical marijuana was mentioned, but I don't think I'll go that route)....so sleepy time tea will go on my grocery list. I think I have some chamomile tea in the cabinet; I'm going to go make me some now and see if I can hit the sack about 9:00 p.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is marianne's mother?
> 
> that was lovely of you to spend an extra day with judy - pneumonia takes forever to get over and to be misdiagnosed makes it even worse. sending judy tons of healing energy to surround her in warm healing goodness. it's going to be great seeing both of you this june. --- sam


You certainly know that from first-hand experience, unfortunately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have a good sleepy time tea, with camomile, passionflower, and lemon balm in it. It's very good for calming down a sleepless night.
> It doesn't make you feel groggy next day, unlike some of the drugs which can be addictive also.


I think I recall you mentioning this before; It's on my list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for asking. Yes, Ray is a diabetic, has had a couple of heart attacts. by-pass surgery, and top that with Parkinson's. He was in Viet Nam and exposed to Agent Orange and it really messed up his body. He has 100% disability from the military. His body is a mess and I am thankful for every day.


That poor man, it's awful what the military were exposed to, and it's certainly no picnic for you either, every day is a blessing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> some one a few weeks ago was talking about 'sleepy time tea' - thought i might try it. --- sam


I have three boxes of sleepy time, oops make that 4 but 3 of the are almost empty, and they seem to help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness Sonya....your creativity and talent is just amazing. I love this. Can I come take lessons? I just love everything you've posted.


Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


I was going to ask how he was when I saw that he was home. That's a awful big change in levels in a relatively short time, I sure hope that somehow you all are able to get his levels to stay somewhat where they need to be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie/Jeanette* I have a question about the Silent Auction. Do we provide the items for the silent auction and if so are there any guidelines we need to follow in terms of what sort of things AND do we set a minimum or reserve that should be met for the item?


It's still an "idea in progress" and am looking forward to hearing opinions. Everything is acceptable: packet of Matthew's cards, collection of books, knitting bags, homemade items (your embroidery items would be great). If you've made a beautiful afghan and want to be sure that the cost of the yarn & time are the value of the donation to a charity you've chosen, then yes you can certainly put a reserve (lowest amount accepted) on it. I'd like to see items be in an affordable range as to value--but if someone really wants an item and bids it up, then all the better for the charity.

I hope that helps-it's strictly voluntary. I'll try to put more examples on the Registration Form that I'm working on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy KTP anniversary Sorlenna! My six year was 1/29/11.


I thought we had joined about the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lordy don't mention the need to dust Kaye Jo.....the dust is so thick here in my living room particularly it has made the furniture take on a whole new color....LOL. The doggie door is on an exterior door in there and the flap has been torn and is letting in the cold and dust unbelieveably. I ordered a new flap and it arrived today but DH (who knew I had ordered it) didn't see the box on the porch so the package wasn't opened until I got home. He will put on the new doggie door flap tomorrow. (thank goodness!!)


Well look at it this way, you don't have to change your decor, just dust and have a different colored house. lololol When dog doors get the slightest little tear, they can let in sooo much dust, makes my nose twitch to think of it. I wish I could twitch my nose and have it all done. lol 
I bet the pups were very happy to have you home, mine go crazy when David gets home and Ryssa deserts me for the first several hours to go sit with him. lol
That's okay, I've had the stuff for David to finish putting my guitar hangars as well as a light up, he finally decided to do it today but Christopher had taken the battery for the drill. :sm22: :sm16: 
I really need to buy my own set of everything and lock them up and keep the only key where no one else will find it. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love this collection of recipes. They all sound delightfully tempting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nanny-nanny boo-boo....using Fan's math I'm older than you Julie! 6 + 4 = 10!!!! Are we all so silly!!! LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Oh, I wish you all could have seen Sydney, Alice, and Gracie when they heard my voice when I came home this afternoon . They were ridiculously excited and barking happily and whining and jumping and trying to climb in my lap. Was a truly delightful homecoming. It had DH, DD & me all laughing at them.


Don't fret -- I will be older 6 + 6 = 12. I like PurpleFi's math - it's your shoe size


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


It sure is perfect. Is this for someone in particular?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad that Marianne is doing so much better, how is her mom and Ben?
Great that Judy's doing better after seeing a new doctor, I hope that she continues to improve daily. 

UGH! Mythbusters the search is great but this episode has rodents in it, I may have to go to the kitchen for parts, don't laugh, I know I'm a baby when it comes to (just gives me the heebie jeebies) those things. ... ewe!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


Boy, those readings are all over the place. Glad that he's home and hope that he feels better every day; but as you've mentioned, each day brings new surprises. Just know that we have your back and lift you up every day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you do have a better night. I've heard that the rotator cuff strains/injuries are extremely painful.


Thanks. I think I'll talk to my dr. about surgery. I've been putting it off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is no good, Liz- pain really makes sleep elusive.


Yes, it does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie I meant to say I really appreciate the work you're doing on the KAP. Loved the checklist you posted!


Glad you liked it - I'm glad that other things are settling down some so that I can start working on the tutorials.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds painful Liz hope it was eases soon


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne's mom is in a good deal of pain daily. Between the spine degeneration and other issues from being bedridden, which I won't go into on here, she is constantly hurting. She sleeps a great deal but when she is awake is rarely comfortable and can need a lot of attention. She just turned 89 during the last couple of months (think it was December).


thewren said:


> how is marianne's mother?
> 
> that was lovely of you to spend an extra day with judy - pneumonia takes forever to get over and to be misdiagnosed makes it even worse. sending judy tons of healing energy to surround her in warm healing goodness. it's going to be great seeing both of you this june. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lucky you to have an Olive Garden nearby. I'm not sure if there is one left in Ontario. I don't know why they left.

Broccoli soup sounds really good. So do the others but the broccoli caught my taste buds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne's mom is in a good deal of pain daily. Between the spine degeneration and other issues from being bedridden, which I won't go into on here, she is constantly hurting. She sleeps a great deal but when she is awake is rarely comfortable and can need a lot of attention. She just turned 89 during the last couple of months (think it was December).


I continue including Marianne and her family in my prayers each night. I admire her so much to have gone through as many terrible "life events" as she has and still has one of the most positive outlooks - she has an inner strength that I find amazing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried easing off the caffeine also - I drink one cup of 1/2 and 1/2 regular and decaf and nothing for sure after 10:00 a.m., but I'm not sure that's the cause. Does chilli have a defined regional variation such as with green chillies or red chillies? I know that Texas chilli doesn't have beans --- but I sure put beans in the recipe I make.


We have green Chile (autocorrect insists on capitalizing it) which is a pepper, and red Chile (which are the ripe green) and those are put into sauce and salsa and stew, and then there's chili with an I. It comes with beans here and I always make mine with beans, ground beef or turkey, tomato sauce and chili powder (made of a different veggie), onions and garlic. So different things altogether. I have to be careful ordering food here as restaurants put green or red Chile on almost everything, it seems!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like such an awesome idea. So glad you came up with it. I definitely will be providing something or maybe several things. I also liked the idea of Bella and Elm for choices (of course others that someone may want) are great ideas. I know whatever I bring wil be in a very low or no minimum range; afterall, they are or will be a donation regardless. Do we need to let you know WHAT the item(s) we will be bringing in advance? Again, really love this idea. Each year the new ideas just keep the KAP fresh and exciting and the old ideas keep it familiar. So looking forward to being there.



RookieRetiree said:


> It's still an "idea in progress" and am looking forward to hearing opinions. Everything is acceptable: packet of Matthew's cards, collection of books, knitting bags, homemade items (your embroidery items would be great). If you've made a beautiful afghan and want to be sure that the cost of the yarn & time are the value of the donation to a charity you've chosen, then yes you can certainly put a reserve (lowest amount accepted) on it. I'd like to see items be in an affordable range as to value--but if someone really wants an item and bids it up, then all the better for the charity.
> 
> I hope that helps-it's strictly voluntary. I'll try to put more examples on the Registration Form that I'm working on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well look at it this way, you don't have to change your decor, just dust and have a different colored house. lololol When dog doors get the slightest little tear, they can let in sooo much dust, makes my nose twitch to think of it. I wish I could twitch my nose and have it all done. lol
> I bet the pups were very happy to have you home, mine go crazy when David gets home and Ryssa deserts me for the first several hours to go sit with him. lol
> That's okay, I've had the stuff for David to finish putting my guitar hangars as well as a light up, he finally decided to do it today but Christopher had taken the battery for the drill. :sm22: :sm16:
> I really need to buy my own set of everything and lock them up and keep the only key where no one else will find it. lol


I was complaining to my dad one time about not being able to find a tool, and Daddy said, "You've got a son, don't you? You know where it went." Ha! I put a lock on my toolbox after that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to have my own drill, small jig saw, small sander....that was when DH and I married. He thought they were "crap" verses his "professional quality" tools and got rid of them!!! At the time, I was so ticked of at him when he did that. But he does let me use his tools so I just have to remember to ask him for them and hope he doesn't need them at the time. I more than often now jus ask him to do what I need done....LOL. I like your idea about getting your own and locking them up! LOL!


Poledra65 said:


> Well look at it this way, you don't have to change your decor, just dust and have a different colored house. lololol When dog doors get the slightest little tear, they can let in sooo much dust, makes my nose twitch to think of it. I wish I could twitch my nose and have it all done. lol
> I bet the pups were very happy to have you home, mine go crazy when David gets home and Ryssa deserts me for the first several hours to go sit with him. lol
> That's okay, I've had the stuff for David to finish putting my guitar hangars as well as a light up, he finally decided to do it today but Christopher had taken the battery for the drill. :sm22: :sm16:
> I really need to buy my own set of everything and lock them up and keep the only key where no one else will find it. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....I would be 8 1/2 !!! Forever!



RookieRetiree said:


> Don't fret -- I will be older 6 + 6 = 12. I like PurpleFi's math - it's your shoe size


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lucky you to have an Olive Garden nearby. I'm not sure if there is one left in Ontario. I don't know why they left.
> 
> Broccoli soup sounds really good. So do the others but the broccoli caught my taste buds.


I've never been to Olive Garden!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder. 

Cheddar Potato Soup
Farm Show

4 c. Diced peeled potatoes 
2 c. (8oz.) shredded cheddar cheese
3 c. Chicken broth
1/3 c. Chopped celery 
2T butter
2 c. Milk
1/4 t pepper 
1/3 c. Chopped onion
Dash paprika 
Seasoned croutons and minced fresh parsley 

In large saucepan sauté onions and celery in butter until tender. Add potatoes and broth. Reduce heat; cover & simmer for 10-15 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Purée in small batches in blender until smooth; return to pan. Stir in the cheese, milk, pepper and paprika. Cook and stir over low heat until the cheese is melted. Garnish with croutons and parsley. 
Yield: 6-8 servings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was complaining to my dad one time about not being able to find a tool, and Daddy said, "You've got a son, don't you? You know where it went." Ha! I put a lock on my toolbox after that.


Yes, Christopher used to be horrible with my tools, so I used to hide them, David doesn't often use my tools, he has his own really great set, but when he does use mine, they end up mixed with his, go figure, then I never find them again. Oh well... He means well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You need to teach Kimber to herd. lolol
> When my landlord was out of town once, one of the goats got out and I had my hands full, they had a cattle dog, I gave her an order to hold the goat, not really even knowing if she had ever done it, I knew she'd worked cattle long ago, and she darned well did, kept that goat pinned to the fence til I grabbed it and told her to release. We were so proud of ourselves. lolol Now that same dog figured out that she could make the fainting goats fall over, she'd quietly sneak up to the fence, then rush at the fence and bark and then just sit with a smug grin on her face when the darn goat fell over. LOLOL!!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Oh, P.S. Have a great trip tomorrow!


 :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to tell everyone, Ben is being sent to a physician in Wisconsin by his doctor in Illinois because at this facility/doctor he will be on a shorter waiting list for a transplant. I think he is to go there this next week for tests, evaluation, etc. Allegedly he will be on a 1-2 year wait list but again it all depends on his "levels". He also came to Marianne's in January and spent a week. If you didn't know he was sick and just met him you would not know he was so ill. I didn't get to meet him but Marianne had sent me a picture of him . Such a good looking young man. 
(Didn't think to ask permission to post picture so will not post it).


Poledra65 said:


> Glad that Marianne is doing so much better, how is her mom and Ben?
> Great that Judy's doing better after seeing a new doctor, I hope that she continues to improve daily.
> 
> UGH! Mythbusters the search is great but this episode has rodents in it, I may have to go to the kitchen for parts, don't laugh, I know I'm a baby when it comes to (just gives me the heebie jeebies) those things. ... ewe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to have my own drill, small jig saw, small sander....that was when DH and I married. He thought they were "crap" verses his "professional quality" tools and got rid of them!!! At the time, I was so ticked of at him when he did that. But he does let me use his tools so I just have to remember to ask him for them and hope he doesn't need them at the time. I more than often now jus ask him to do what I need done....LOL. I like your idea about getting your own and locking them up! LOL!


Christopher took the batter for our drill home to see if he could get it to work better, but then took his battery home too without thinking about it. I'll just call him and tell him to bring his over and do what needs done. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats very low isn't it? You have a totally different count to ours. 45 here would be dangerously high. It could be that the level was stopping him thinking straight.
> Hope they can work out what caused it to drop-is he diabetic?


Yes, dangerously low. I am starting to get into trouble at anything under 80.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Such a rock.



RookieRetiree said:


> I continue including Marianne and her family in my prayers each night. I admire her so much to have gone through as many terrible "life events" as she has and still has one of the most positive outlooks - she has an inner strength that I find amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to tell everyone, Ben is being sent to a physician in Wisconsin by his doctor in Illinois because at this facility/doctor he will be on a shorter waiting list for a transplant. I think he is to go there this next week for tests, evaluation, etc. Allegedly he will be on a 1-2 year wait list but again it all depends on his "levels". He also came to Marianne's in January and spent a week. If you didn't know he was sick and just met him you would know he was so ill. I didn't get to meet him but Marianne had sent me a picture of him . Such a good looking young man.
> (Didn't think to ask permission to post so will not post it).


I'm glad to hear that things sound much more promising for him, keeping fingers crossed that all goes to plan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MMmmmm......does sound yummy.


tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on the sleeves of a cardigan I started around 2 years ago. Hoping to finish it in February so it can make a dent in the large amount of yarn I have got this month.
> Some was my club yarn (100 gms) plus some for getting all my projects done with the club last year (200gms) and another 200gms won today in a raffle.
> 
> Hope you keep enjoying the wood carving.


We didn't do any today. It rained most of the night and most of the day today. Still a little running down the window. We will get to see the desert in bloom! At least some of it before we have to go home in March.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher took the batter for our drill home to see if he could get it to work better, but then took his battery home too without thinking about it. I'll just call him and tell him to bring his over and do what needs done. lol


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in.
> 
> Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.
> 
> ...


Gwenie, so glad that both your cousin and Marianne are doing better. I'm sure they were happy to have you there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like such an awesome idea. So glad you came up with it. I definitely will be providing something or maybe several things. I also liked the idea of Bella and Elm for choices (of course others that someone may want) are great ideas. I know whatever I bring wil be in a very low or no minimum range; afterall, they are or will be a donation regardless. Do we need to let you know WHAT the item(s) we will be bringing in advance? Again, really love this idea. Each year the new ideas just keep the KAP fresh and exciting and the old ideas keep it familiar. So looking forward to being there.


No, I don't need to know the what - just will need to know the number of items so that I can have a bid sheet ready for each item. Once all the items are set up and on display in the conference room, I'll take pictures and post them on TP with the current going bid for TP members not in attendance to also make bids if they wish. I'm hoping to update the current bids a couple of times on Friday and then again on Saturday morning. I think the auction should come to completion about noon on Saturday so that we can get it all wrapped up before heading over to Sam's for the cookout.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember trying valerian a long time ago and remember that it smelled horrible and I ended up burping up the taste - but it's definitely worth a try. I've just been out for nice walk on such a beautiful day so that should help for tonight.


Jeanette, it has an off smell, but mine is in capsule and I only smell when I open bottle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been a long day today and I'm feeling a bit tired. So glad I got caught up here. If in my hurried catching up I missed out on someone please know you ALL are in my heart and prayers daily whether I mention it specifically here or not. You are my dear friends. Pleasant dreams and joyful awakenings to you all. Wishing you strength and happiness. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


This is going on my list for next week - I think the paprika must make a big difference. I may even throw in some ham or bacon. When new potatoes and peas were fresh from the garden, my Mom would make creamed potatoes and peas - one of my favorite things ever. I can remember the bit of butter she added at the end.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Don't forget the flush handle on the toilet! Faucet handles, tv remotes, door knobs. Hope he is better soon and doesn't share this time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to tell everyone, Ben is being sent to a physician in Wisconsin by his doctor in Illinois because at this facility/doctor he will be on a shorter waiting list for a transplant. I think he is to go there this next week for tests, evaluation, etc. Allegedly he will be on a 1-2 year wait list but again it all depends on his "levels". He also came to Marianne's in January and spent a week. If you didn't know he was sick and just met him you would not know he was so ill. I didn't get to meet him but Marianne had sent me a picture of him . Such a good looking young man.
> (Didn't think to ask permission to post picture so will not post it).


She posted it on Facebook and he is a very handsome young man.

I hope that the hospital is Froedert - http://www.froedtert.com/ --- It is well known even around here where we have many very good hospitals. We're a little over an hour away from Milwaukee, WI so patients go there when it's recommended. I hope that it is the answer to his being able to get the transplant so much sooner. I wish they would hurry up with the cloning of organs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


That sounds terrific.

Glad to hear Ben is getting on the shorter list. I did see the picture of him and his mom. Great photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope it's not anywhere near as painful tonight.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce, for understanding- Rookie is part of the 'inner circle' who've been able to meet Sam in Defiance every time the KAP (Knitapaloosa) has been held. To suggest that we can't do it, because we are in a different time zone is really rubbing salt in the wound- I am so far away and admittedly poor because I followed my heart when I remarried, travel is way beyond a dream. Don't cut us out yet again.


I'm sorry you took Rookie's suggestion to help that way. Not the way I took it at all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, it has an off smell, but mine is in capsule and I only smell when I open bottle.


I've heard about Valerian but not tried it. Has anyone tried skullcap? The tea is supposed to help with sleep but I've not tried that yet either. I do prefer herbal if possible. I also drank my chamomile earlier tonight. I'm not falling asleep but do feel more relaxed now, which is a good thing! I am wondering if this will settle a bit after he has the surgery...wouldn't that be nice! I do tend to be a worrier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've heard about Valerian but not tried it. Has anyone tried skullcap? The tea is supposed to help with sleep but I've not tried that yet either. I do prefer herbal if possible. I also drank my chamomile earlier tonight. I'm not falling asleep but do feel more relaxed now, which is a good thing! I am wondering if this will settle a bit after he has the surgery...wouldn't that be nice! I do tend to be a worrier.


Never heard of skullcap - need to check it out. Off to chamomile tea and bedtime. Good night or Good Morning or Good afternoon whatever it may be where you are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, I know the desperate for sleep, snarky feeling. Will look for sleepy time tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, I know the desperate for sleep, snarky feeling. Will look for sleepy time tea.


There does seem to be quite a few of us with this malady. Oh how I wish I could have banked some of the sleep that came so easily in my teens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like all the restaurants you mentioned. Olive Garden definitely has good food. I like their lunch of soup and salad with their breadsticks; it's plenty to fill me up for the day.
> Glad you were able to get out --- and with such beautiful weather. It hit 70F degrees here today so your weather was probably similar. It's supposed to be like this all week too...Yeh, Spring--I'm checking for the daffodils and crocus to start popping out. PurpleFi posted a photo of her garden in Connections and she has some peaking out of the group - not here yet, though.


Haven't seen PurpleFi posting here for a long time.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad your DH is feeling better. Re you working the weekend of the KAP would there be any possibility of swapping weekends with someone? Sure would love to meet you! Not meaning to sound pushy...you just have become such a wonderful addition here as have so many new folks. The KAP is lots of fun!


Awww, thank you, that is very sweet of you to say. It will have to be a wait and see situation. With my surgery being March 13, that puts the KAP in about the middle of week 12, and the projected time off is between 10-14 weeks. But I will definitely try, I would love meeting as many of you guys as I can, I think it will be a very fun weekend, and not too long of a drive, I think I googled it to be about 5 hours or so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


That does sound like a keeper.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


Oh golly, I hope no one else gets it from him and that it was very short lived for him. Poor thing. Those type of bugs are horrid.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> That does sound like a keeper.


Sounds delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret- it is usually you who's grumbling about how early in the day it is, whereas it is a very respectable hour for me. Did Sam PM, you too?


He PMed me to say you had said you were heading to bed. So if you didn't start could I. This time of the year 8.30 so not hard for me. I may not bother looking but rarely am I am not up (having said that my phone sent me a reminder that tomorrow was David's birthday and woke me up. It was 9am! David had been awake overnight but I had slept from around 1.) 
It's during our winter that it really is hard for me as 6.30 is an early start for me usually. I never have been a morning person.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awww, thank you, that is very sweet of you to say. It will have to be a wait and see situation. With my surgery being March 13, that puts the KAP in about the middle of week 12, and the projected time off is between 10-14 weeks. But I will definitely try, I would love meeting as many of you guys as I can, I think it will be a very fun weekend, and not too long of a drive, I think I googled it to be about 5 hours or so.


It is a fun weekend and it goes so quickly. It is nice that most of the activities happen in a conference room at the hotel so not a lot of driving around except some of the DHs who love driving to the pawn shops. Saturday is a short drive to Sam and Heidi's for the cookout and potluck as well as some activities. Matthew loves to come and stays with us the whole time. He brings his cards to sell as well as brings his own white elephant gift to exchange. Matthew is autistic but fits in well with our group.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, to convert between the 2- divide by 18. I worked with both the US numbers & metric numbers so still remember how to convert after all these years????????. So. 2.5 mmol/l. ( re:Rays sugar)


Yes very low indeed. Not surprising he had collapsed. And may explain why he didn't bother to get something to eat-not thinking straight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy with small patch of blue sky.


 Desert is greening up.[/quote]

Thanks for sharing, it is always interesting to see how things are in other parts of the world. My ground in the backyard looks as dry as that, and I'm not in a desert LOL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy to report that Molly beagle has a bl gluc 84 today, so we are able to drop her insulin dose by 1 U x 2 daily each day this week. She is also stable at 46 pounds. We will hope our great weather will continue (rain has stopped) so we can continue our long walks (make that snoops).


That is good news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


Wow, it's just started and yet the detail is amazing, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


Fantastic as always Sonja. You do such beautiful work. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The carving sounds interesting. You'll have to post a photo of your work.


I will when i get further along. Right now you would only see a long stick that has the bark whittled off!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had a very painful night. Must have strained my left shoulder and neck at exercise. I should known better than to work my left shoulder because of the rotator cuff. Took 2 Tylenols before I could get to sleep. It's starting to bother me again but now I can only blame myself for washing the car. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last night.
> 
> It has been a beautiful day. Temperature is 52 and the sun is shining. Only thing is the wind is blowing. I guess we're getting March winds.


Hope you rest well tonight and the shoulder feels better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or you can add some more of us to the mix of "back up" people. some of us in the US and in or near the same time zone may make some sense.


I have wondered that- first thought of it after Sam lost track of the time and we couldn't find out what was happening. 
This time of the year if I know before hand (or have a SMS sent to me as I will see that while may not get onto the internet) starting is not normally an issue. But in our winter it is 6.30 and on a dark cold morning (well cold for us) I'm rarely up by then unless I know i need to be. And sometimes David is still sleeping then and I don't like to wake him with an alarm if he does happen to be sleeping. Occasionally is fine but not often.

So far it has worked fine, but a couple of times it has been hard getting it to work. Once for example Julie ended up needing to finish off both mine and Kate's bit. And while feasible for a day or two if it was to be needed for a week it would be a lot for one person to do such as if Kate and I end away at the same time (first I said together, and wonderful as it would be to be together I can't see that happening in a hurry).

Not sure how helpful having someone else on hand for last minute like Friday would work as would still be unsure whether someone else was doing it. Unless Sam had a couple of people he could ring and then email the stuff to the first one free. That way he would know that someone had it in hand.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The committee meeting went quite well, Mary- but it is just that old bugbear of mine that I miss my husband so- it is so hard being shut out so totally. And then Margaret seemed to be going on and on about my being busy on a Saturday morning, when usually she likes to be asleep at that point- I didn't want to worry Sam, but with hindsight should have PM'd back that I had it under control, but I didn't really because Kate was not online at that point, and I had less then half an hour. And the only way I have of contacting her is via the internet.
> I do get fed up with being so far away from the rest of the world- it doesn't help being so house bound as I am. I am lucky if I get out once in two weeks under my own steam, and the hip has got to the point that walking is becoming pretty unbearable. I try not to grumble- but that is where I am at. And I did snap at Rookie- but I have apologised publicly as she asked, but I don't know if she has accepted my apology.


I'm so sorry that you are having a difficult time. Hang in there! Hopefully, better days are coming soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I hope you will show us pictures of some of Jim's work; I don't remember them. I think it is so cool you are leaning to carve/whittle and also look forward to seeing your progress. I am certain you will take to it like you do your other crafts. I am so proud of the basket you made and gave me so I don't lose my embroidery machine dongle. Not only is it beautiful but also a life safer.


Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's still an "idea in progress" and am looking forward to hearing opinions. Everything is acceptable: packet of Matthew's cards, collection of books, knitting bags, homemade items (your embroidery items would be great). If you've made a beautiful afghan and want to be sure that the cost of the yarn & time are the value of the donation to a charity you've chosen, then yes you can certainly put a reserve (lowest amount accepted) on it. I'd like to see items be in an affordable range as to value--but if someone really wants an item and bids it up, then all the better for the charity.
> 
> I hope that helps-it's strictly voluntary. I'll try to put more examples on the Registration Form that I'm working on.


Matthew said he would donate something to the silent auction. I will too. We will let you know how many items so you can be prepared. I truly appreciate the effort you are putting into the KAP. Thanks for doing this and finding a way to include those who will not be able to attend. 
He starts early on getting ready for KAP. He said we can do fruits and vegetables again this year, unless anyone objects to it, as well as pick up the meat from the butcher for the grill out. Matthew has so much fun finding fruits and vegetables for everyone to eat. I turned in my vacation request immediately once the dates were set. The boss checked the vacation requests already turned in and it looks like I should have no difficulty getting the time off.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


They are lovely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


I'm glad that he is home. I hope that he will begin to improve. Be sure you also take care of yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well look at it this way, you don't have to change your decor, just dust and have a different colored house. lololol When dog doors get the slightest little tear, they can let in sooo much dust, makes my nose twitch to think of it. I wish I could twitch my nose and have it all done. lol
> I bet the pups were very happy to have you home, mine go crazy when David gets home and Ryssa deserts me for the first several hours to go sit with him. lol
> That's okay, I've had the stuff for David to finish putting my guitar hangars as well as a light up, he finally decided to do it today but Christopher had taken the battery for the drill. :sm22: :sm16:
> I really need to buy my own set of everything and lock them up and keep the only key where no one else will find it. lol


Have you tried a face mask when you dust?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Julie}}}} I sometimes feel very isolated, too. It's hard to be far away from family.

Matthew, thumbs up! I am excited to see what comes next with your drawing.

Great carvings, too. That's one thing I've not been able to do, though I love wood as a material for crafting.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen: Great news about Marianne and Judy. I'm glad that you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's just started and yet the detail is amazing, I can't wait to see it finished.


Voting will be on Facebook again this year so I will keep everyone updated on it. I was amazed that he didn't start with the eyes this time. Just a few days ago he said he wouldn't have time to do it this year. We worked it out for him to still have the time to do it. I had to get him a larger drawing pad of paper to do it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


So glad he is home. He sure is having a huge spread of readings for his sugar levels. I hope it will settle into a manageable range soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is going on my list for next week - I think the paprika must make a big difference. I may even throw in some ham or bacon. When new potatoes and peas were fresh from the garden, my Mom would make creamed potatoes and peas - one of my favorite things ever. I can remember the bit of butter she added at the end.


I didn't even put an 1/8th tsp in it. Mine also had carrots in it. I had cooked celery and carrots and put them in the freezer in case I needed to make soup for DH after his dental work. No more celery in the fridge so used that. And I diced some ham to put in it. It was so good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, for your ground to look dried out you must be in quite a drought.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, nice carvings. I've always wanted to learn to carve. How fun.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad to hear that things sound much more promising for him, keeping fingers crossed that all goes to plan.


I also saw a pic of Marianne with her son, and you are so right, he doesn't look sick at all. Hopefully the new doctor will be able to get things worked out so he will be able to move towards recovery and better health.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thank you cathy - since i do neither i won't worry about it. --- sam


RE.... new feature "buttons". I didnt think you would LOL. But another new thing learnt on here none the less. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


The left spool has 2 rabbits on it with a bush. Jim made late one special for us when we lost both of our last 2 rabbits. The other is a covered bridge and pine trees.

Our current rabbits are in bunny heaven at DD's. Arriana is taking very good care of them. They are going to be fat bunnies by the time we get home! She feeds them food and hay and treats multiple times a day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


Those are awesome!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


Love the sweater! The numbers look great! You are awesome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy Marianne's son is doing better and on wait list.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in.
> 
> Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates. I am soooo glad Marianne is feeling a lot better and how lovely for just the two of you to be able to go out for a meal together. :sm11:

Not good about doctor misdiagnosing your cousin's pneumonia. :sm03: The poor thing must feel so washed out, glad she is starting to recover though. I am sure a long visit from you and with having your help has helped a lot.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Voting will be on Facebook again this year so I will keep everyone updated on it. I was amazed that he didn't start with the eyes this time. Just a few days ago he said he wouldn't have time to do it this year. We worked it out for him to still have the time to do it. I had to get him a larger drawing pad of paper to do it.


I'll be looking for it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> The left spool has 2 rabbits on it with a bush. Jim made late one special for us when we lost both of our last 2 rabbits. The other is a covered bridge and pine trees.
> 
> Our current rabbits are in bunny heaven at DD's. Arriana is taking very good care of them. They are going to be fat bunnies by the time we get home! She feeds them food and hay and treats multiple times a day!


They will be missing Arriana when they come home, but it is so sweet that she is taking good care of your babies for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I'll be looking for it!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne's mom is in a good deal of pain daily. Between the spine degeneration and other issues from being bedridden, which I won't go into on here, she is constantly hurting. She sleeps a great deal but when she is awake is rarely comfortable and can need a lot of attention. She just turned 89 during the last couple of months (think it was December).


Poor woman to be in that much pain constantly at her age. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


Those are lovely, he does wonderful work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to tell everyone, Ben is being sent to a physician in Wisconsin by his doctor in Illinois because at this facility/doctor he will be on a shorter waiting list for a transplant. I think he is to go there this next week for tests, evaluation, etc. Allegedly he will be on a 1-2 year wait list but again it all depends on his "levels". He also came to Marianne's in January and spent a week. If you didn't know he was sick and just met him you would not know he was so ill. I didn't get to meet him but Marianne had sent me a picture of him . Such a good looking young man.
> (Didn't think to ask permission to post picture so will not post it).


Well that sounds more positive for him. So glad it will be a shorter waiting list and hope its not too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:
 

> Have you tried a face mask when you dust?


LOL! No, I never think that far ahead, I have some somewhere from painting, but I usually go to put a dvd in the player and then I see the dust so start to wipe it off them, then it just turns into a full dustathon, then I start to sneeze and realize I just did myself in. lol Oh well, I may learn by the time I'm 80 or so. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Voting will be on Facebook again this year so I will keep everyone updated on it. I was amazed that he didn't start with the eyes this time. Just a few days ago he said he wouldn't have time to do it this year. We worked it out for him to still have the time to do it. I had to get him a larger drawing pad of paper to do it.


Awesome!! :sm24: 
I'm so glad that you all worked it out so that he'd have time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The left spool has 2 rabbits on it with a bush. Jim made late one special for us when we lost both of our last 2 rabbits. The other is a covered bridge and pine trees.
> 
> Our current rabbits are in bunny heaven at DD's. Arriana is taking very good care of them. They are going to be fat bunnies by the time we get home! She feeds them food and hay and treats multiple times a day!


So your bunbuns are going to need an exercise routine when you get them back? lolol It's wonderful that Arriana is enjoying taking good care of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


They are really good! :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> They will be missing Arriana when they come home, but it is so sweet that she is taking good care of your babies for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, he does wonderful work.


Yes he does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, I never think that far ahead, I have some somewhere from painting, but I usually go to put a dvd in the player and then I see the dust so start to wipe it off them, then it just turns into a full dustathon, then I start to sneeze and realize I just did myself in. lol Oh well, I may learn by the time I'm 80 or so. lol


 :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, for your ground to look dried out you must be in quite a drought.


It is very dry here yes. And also it is Summer so always dry at this time of year anyway. We seem to miss a lot of rain here and even when we get sudden deluges it soaks up so fast.

Having said is still Summer it is a crazy day here today..... very windy, few showers and at 1.30pm it was only 12c and has taken till 4.30pm (now) to supposedly be 18c..... I have a thick cardigan on today and very nearly turned on the heater! Silly weather for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it looks like I have more or less caught up so I will pop over to the other sections and see what I can see there. 

Can I suggest a huge ((((((((group hug)))))))) all round. And that I hope everyone with sleeping and or health problems all improve. I must admit that "usually" but not always I do sleep pretty good. 

Still nothing to update on my DD's situation..... am hoping that they both communicate and manage to give it all a good go. But at the same time I want her happy. As I say..... one day at a time. Things will work out one way or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm sitting here watching Planet EarthII and feeling so sorry for and then so relieved for the albatross in the episode, lol. Poor guy was waiting for his mate, she was late, I was almost in tears feeling sorry for his loss, then almost in tears out of relief for him that she showed up. lol Maybe it's the wine. lol Nah. 
Well, I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow, David is heading out in the morning so we have to get up a little early. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it looks like I have more or less caught up so I will pop over to the other sections and see what I can see there.
> 
> Can I suggest a huge ((((((((group hug)))))))) all round. And that I hope everyone with sleeping and or health problems all improve. I must admit that "usually" but not always I do sleep pretty good.
> 
> Still nothing to update on my DD's situation..... am hoping that they both communicate and manage to give it all a good go. But at the same time I want her happy. As I say..... one day at a time. Things will work out one way or another.


Hopefully she'll be able to communicate her concerns and hopefully he'll listen and adapt so that they can make a good go of it, but if not, hopefully it will all work out well either way.

Group hug sounds good to me. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my spot. 

Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.

Finished this tonight. 

Maxine baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought we had joined about the same time.


I'm right there with you- 1/26/11.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT

Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
This is a true story. 

Dear Sir,
I am writing in response to your request for additional information in Block 3 of the accident report form I submitted.

I put 'poor planning' as the cause of my accident. You asked for a fuller explanation and I trust the following details will be sufficient. 
I am a bricklayer by trade. On the day of the accident, I was working alone on the roof of a new six-story building. When I completed my work, I found that I had some bricks left over which, when weighed later were found to be slightly in excess of 500 lbs. 

Rather than carry the bricks down by hand, I decided to lower them in a barrel by using a pulley, which was attached to the side of the building on the sixth floor. Securing the rope at ground I went up to the roof, swung the barrel out and loaded the bricks into it. Then I went down and untied the rope, holding it tightly to ensure a slow descent of the bricks. You will note in Block 11 of the accident report form that I weigh 135 lbs. 

Due to my surprise at being jerked off the ground so suddenly, I lost my presence of mind and forgot to let go of the rope. Needless to say, I proceeded at a rapid rate up the side of the building. In the vicinity of the third floor, I met the barrel, which was now proceeding downward at an equally impressive speed. This explained the fractured skull, minor abrasions and the broken collar bone, as listed in section 3 of the accident report form. Slowed only slightly, I continued my rapid ascent, not stopping until the fingers of my .right hand were two knuckles deep into the pulley. 

Fortunately by this time I had regained my presence of mind and was able to hold tightly to the rope, in spite of beginning to experience pain. At approximately the same time, however, the barrel of bricks hit the ground and the bottom fell out of the barrel. Now devoid of the weight of the bricks, that barrel weighed approximately 50 lbs. I refer you again to my weight. 

As you can imagine, I began a rapid descent, down the side of the building. In the vicinity of the third floor, I met the barrel coming up. This accounts for the two fractured ankles, broken tooth and several lacerations of my legs and lower body. Here my luck began to change slightly. The encounter with the barrel seemed to slow me enough to lessen my injuries when I fell into the pile of bricks and fortunately only three vertebrae were cracked.

I am sorry to report, however, as I lay there on the pile of bricks, in pain, unable to move, I again lost my composure and presence of mind and let go of the rope and I lay there watching the empty barrel begin its journey back down onto me. This explains the two broken legs.

I hope this explanation answers your request. Thank You.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Swedenme, your numbers are wonderful. Great job. You are a talented woman.


Thank you very much Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These do look good!


Thank you Julie. 
I've just saw the lovely pictures of you and another kper , must be a lot easier to get out and about in a mobility scooter. You are so lucky to meet so many different kpers and then to have Fan live nearby , the botanical gardens look lovely glad you had a nice time . Did your meeting go alright I'm thinking it's with the senior club that you go to .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great work Sonja.
> Sorry you've had a bad day Julie. Was it the meeting or something else?


Thank you Mary


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


Those numbers look really good. Another masterpiece in the making!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


Wow, I admire the work. I have memories of my Grandad whittling while smoking a pipe on the backporch. I'm sure you'll be great at it as you're very talented with the baskets and jewelry I've seen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew said he would donate something to the silent auction. I will too. We will let you know how many items so you can be prepared. I truly appreciate the effort you are putting into the KAP. Thanks for doing this and finding a way to include those who will not be able to attend.
> He starts early on getting ready for KAP. He said we can do fruits and vegetables again this year, unless anyone objects to it, as well as pick up the meat from the butcher for the grill out. Matthew has so much fun finding fruits and vegetables for everyone to eat. I turned in my vacation request immediately once the dates were set. The boss checked the vacation requests already turned in and it looks like I should have no difficulty getting the time off.


That's all fantastic news. And, yes, yes, yes to all the help you both provide.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Voting will be on Facebook again this year so I will keep everyone updated on it. I was amazed that he didn't start with the eyes this time. Just a few days ago he said he wouldn't have time to do it this year. We worked it out for him to still have the time to do it. I had to get him a larger drawing pad of paper to do it.


I'm glad you were able to make it happen; I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Good figuring! Looks great!


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think a cardigan would be lovely and a dress with it would be icing on the cake. i'm so anxious to see what you come up with. --- sam


I'm just finishing off a little boy set then I will start the hat


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT
> 
> Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
> equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
> ...


Poor guy and I believe every word as that's something I could see myself thinking was a good idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon; miss you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nanny-nanny boo-boo....using Fan's math I'm older than you Julie! 6 + 4 = 10!!!! Are we all so silly!!! LOL
> 
> Oh, I wish you all could have seen Sydney, Alice, and Gracie when they heard my voice when I came home this afternoon . They were ridiculously excited and barking happily and whining and jumping and trying to climb in my lap. Was a truly delightful homecoming. It had DH, DD & me all laughing at them.


One of the best things about having a dog is the welcome you get when coming back home :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are brilliant!! Great work! I just use regular graph paper too.


Thank you Kaye. Good I thought it was just me , I don't think I would know where to get knitting graph paper from and I don't see the point when ordinary graph paper works just as well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My goodness Sonya....your creativity and talent is just amazing. I love this. Can I come take lessons? I just love everything you've posted.


Thank you very much for your lovely compliment Gwen
Glad you had a lovely time with your cousin , and that she is beginning to feel better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry you took Rookie's suggestion to help that way. Not the way I took it at all.


Perhaps if it could be put down to a nearly sleepless night on my part- plus other irritants that I've not mentioned here. I do get frazzled in the heat- like , right now it is still 26*C in my room at nearly mid-night. I had to make a decision in a hurry, had no way to contact Kate other than the computer, I thought it had been far too early to try and contact Margaret- but I was also feeling hassled by Margaret's attitude later, to what happened, subsequently. Tami- you could not even remember last Knitapaloosa that I had hoped to skype. Okay I am being hyper-sensitive- and I am very much restricted these days- walking is so painful, and I just can't get out that easily. I miss the freedom I had at my old house, it was so close to bus routes and the train. Here to get anywhere I need around $8 to 10 in my pocket, and that does not come easily. It is hard when people talk so blythely of travelling here there and where ever, when I am so restricted. I know I have made choices in life, that have ended me up in this situation, but as they say it is only in hindsight that you have 20/20 vision.
I did not want to concern Sam, when he was hoping to have some free time- in retrospect I should have left him a note I guess, that I would do my best- I thought the fact that you know when a PM has been read, would be sufficient- it clearly was not. My mistake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> He PMed me to say you had said you were heading to bed. So if you didn't start could I. This time of the year 8.30 so not hard for me. I may not bother looking but rarely am I am not up (having said that my phone sent me a reminder that tomorrow was David's birthday and woke me up. It was 9am! David had been awake overnight but I had slept from around 1.)
> It's during our winter that it really is hard for me as 6.30 is an early start for me usually. I never have been a morning person.


Well frankly Sam is dreaming or something, I opened the PM, thought he would see that I had read it- As I have just said I never said I was going to the committee meeting because I consider it unwise to broadcast you are going out. I said nothing to Sam at all- probably that is mainly where I went wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm so sorry that you are having a difficult time. Hang in there! Hopefully, better days are coming soon.


At the moment Pammie it feels like a life sentence, being estranged from my husband- I try not to get dragged down by it but always I have this awareness of how much I am missing him- and I have nothing- no certainty that they will contact me if/when he dies. I try not to go over it too often, but at present I am at a very low ebb.
Thank you for your encouraging words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Julie}}}} I sometimes feel very isolated, too. It's hard to be far away from family.
> 
> Matthew, thumbs up! I am excited to see what comes next with your drawing.
> 
> Great carvings, too. That's one thing I've not been able to do, though I love wood as a material for crafting.


Thank you Sorlenna. I try not to feel jealous of people talking innocently about all the wonderful things going on in their lives- and the wonderful relationships they have with their families, I said it a few minutes ago- I seem to be at a very low ebb just now. It didn't help that Bronwen was baking a lemon cake for her father's birthday, when many of you will recall I finally got my 70'th present after Christmas. She blames me for what went wrong- yet I always allowed access, according to what the ex was demanding- whereas so many women use the children to attempt to bargain for money or whatever from the ex. I must try to get out of this backward looking state of mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.
> I've just saw the lovely pictures of you and another kper , must be a lot easier to get out and about in a mobility scooter. You are so lucky to meet so many different kpers and then to have Fan live nearby , the botanical gardens look lovely glad you had a nice time . Did your meeting go alright I'm thinking it's with the senior club that you go to .


Thank you, Sonja- If only the scooter were mine! It belongs to the Botanic Gardens/Council- I was on it for just half an hour- they are well over $4,000 last time I looked, and I am allowed savings of $1,039 only. Stymied always by the appalling amount of rent I pay. But at least here I am allowed Ringo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It sure is perfect. Is this for someone in particular?


Thank you Liz 
No one in particular. If you remember I started selling the baby outfits I knit and donating the money between the hospice that helped my son and macmillans which is a charity for cancer nurses , sold all the ones I had made before Christmas so I've been trying to get a few outfits together to try selling again fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to tell everyone, Ben is being sent to a physician in Wisconsin by his doctor in Illinois because at this facility/doctor he will be on a shorter waiting list for a transplant. I think he is to go there this next week for tests, evaluation, etc. Allegedly he will be on a 1-2 year wait list but again it all depends on his "levels". He also came to Marianne's in January and spent a week. If you didn't know he was sick and just met him you would not know he was so ill. I didn't get to meet him but Marianne had sent me a picture of him . Such a good looking young man.
> (Didn't think to ask permission to post picture so will not post it).


I was wondering how Marianne s son was doing . If she only has one son I saw pictures of him on FB


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it is very early morning here- and very hot still- it has been very sticky- mostly over 95% humidity- never the best time of year for me. Having managed to make an almost total ass of myself I will retire, before I blunder any more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't forget the flush handle on the toilet! Faucet handles, tv remotes, door knobs. Hope he is better soon and doesn't share this time


Everything got scrubbed apart from his TV remote never thought of that but only him who uses it . In fact I think he just uses an app on his phone now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


Glad to hear Ray is home with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like all the restaurants you mentioned. Olive Garden definitely has good food. I like their lunch of soup and salad with their breadsticks; it's plenty to fill me up for the day.
> Glad you were able to get out --- and with such beautiful weather. It hit 70F degrees here today so your weather was probably similar. It's supposed to be like this all week too...Yeh, Spring--I'm checking for the daffodils and crocus to start popping out. PurpleFi posted a photo of her garden in Connections and she has some peaking out of the group - not here yet, though.


Popping out?!! I've seen some in full bloom here it's been so mild!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> He PMed me to say you had said you were heading to bed. So if you didn't start could I. This time of the year 8.30 so not hard for me. I may not bother looking but rarely am I am not up (having said that my phone sent me a reminder that tomorrow was David's birthday and woke me up. It was 9am! David had been awake overnight but I had slept from around 1.)
> It's during our winter that it really is hard for me as 6.30 is an early start for me usually. I never have been a morning person.


I'll say happy birthday to your husband today in case I forget tomorrow . Hope he has a lovely birthday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


Oh goody another drawing to watch and guess what it's going to be . Thank you for sharing Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic as always Sonja. You do such beautiful work. :sm11:


Thank Cathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll be six years in July, my how time flies. We'll have been here in Wyoming for 5 years in June.


In one way it doesn't seem long since you moved- but in another it seems like you have been there forever!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lordy don't mention the need to dust Kaye Jo.....the dust is so thick here in my living room particularly it has made the furniture take on a whole new color....LOL. The doggie door is on an exterior door in there and the flap has been torn and is letting in the cold and dust unbelieveably. I ordered a new flap and it arrived today but DH (who knew I had ordered it) didn't see the box on the porch so the package wasn't opened until I got home. He will put on the new doggie door flap tomorrow. (thank goodness!!)


My SIL and I were up at my uncle's yesterday clearing out all my late aunt's stuff and we had to stop as the dust (or stoor as we would call it) from one cupboard was irritating my SIL's chest. Now realised that my aunt definitely had a shopping problem - the amount of brand new clothes & unworn shoes was unbelievable....and as for the rest?!!!....6 umbrellas (4 never used), 5 hairdryers (3 still in boxes), 5 carrier bags of perfumes, all still in boxes and cellophane...I could go on! We filled about 12 bags of rubbish and took them to the dump, but there are at least 20 black bin bags waiting in the spare bedroom to go to the charity shop - DH and I will probably try to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't fret -- I will be older 6 + 6 = 12. I like PurpleFi's math - it's your shoe size


Ah, but surely it's to the lowest possible amount, so...6 + 6 is 12, but then 1+ 2 = 3! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


They are lovely Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the sweater! The numbers look great! You are awesome!


Thank you Pammie I totally agree I'm awesome :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it looks like I have more or less caught up so I will pop over to the other sections and see what I can see there.
> 
> Can I suggest a huge ((((((((group hug)))))))) all round. And that I hope everyone with sleeping and or health problems all improve. I must admit that "usually" but not always I do sleep pretty good.
> 
> Still nothing to update on my DD's situation..... am hoping that they both communicate and manage to give it all a good go. But at the same time I want her happy. As I say..... one day at a time. Things will work out one way or another.


I'm in ((((((((hug)))))))!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have numbers . Took me a while to figure them out upside down but I think they turned out well .think my graph worked perfect considering I only use ordinary graph paper. Think I should stop for the night now as it's getting late here


That is so cute, Sonja!! How is your son, today?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT
> 
> Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
> equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
> ...


Sort of feel you shouldn't really laugh.....but I did! Hilarious ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi All! Just got home this afternoon and wanted to pop in.
> 
> Marianne is doing much better. She is really excited about us going to the KAP in June. We went out to lunch (just us 2) to a nice Mexican place an then just a little shopping together at Walmart. She hopes to be able to come down to my house soon for a visit since I've made all the trips up there the past year or so. Her truck is finally fixed and her health much improved.
> 
> ...


Gwen I am glad your dear aunt is on the mend. I am sure she and her DH so appreciated your help and kindness. The simple things, like food and and caring, are the most helpful, for sure. Prayers will continue.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it is very early morning here- and very hot still- it has been very sticky- mostly over 95% humidity- never the best time of year for me. Having managed to make an almost total ass of myself I will retire, before I blunder any more.


Don't be so hard on yourself Julie, we all have periods of feeling down and you have more reasons than most to feel this way, and I think it is very brave & self-aware of you to admit to feelings of jealousy for the lifestyles some of us on here are fortunate enough to enjoy. {{{hugs}}} I took your worry over the posting of this week's KTP to be exactly that - a worry that it wouldn't get posted and you would have felt somehow responsible.
Edit - I hope that doesn't sound patronising, that certainly wasn't my intention.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nanny-nanny boo-boo....using Fan's math I'm older than you Julie! 6 + 4 = 10!!!! Are we all so silly!!! LOL
> 
> Oh, I wish you all could have seen Sydney, Alice, and Gracie when they heard my voice when I came home this afternoon . They were ridiculously excited and barking happily and whining and jumping and trying to climb in my lap. Was a truly delightful homecoming. It had DH, DD & me all laughing at them.


Gotta love how happy our doggies are to see us when we come in the door - no matter how long we are gone!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


Sounds, delicious, Tami. Will we see a picture of your walking stick?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just finishing off a little boy set then I will start the hat


The boy set is coming along nicely. I love your creations.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


That is awesome work, Tami! Beautiful! I especially like the bridge...they are fixtures here, where I live. He does awesome work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm sitting here watching Planet EarthII and feeling so sorry for and then so relieved for the albatross in the episode, lol. Poor guy was waiting for his mate, she was late, I was almost in tears feeling sorry for his loss, then almost in tears out of relief for him that she showed up. lol Maybe it's the wine. lol Nah.
> Well, I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow, David is heading out in the morning so we have to get up a little early.
> Sweet dreams.


I watch the programmes love them . Always hope the hunted escape then feel sorry when the big cats or cubs go hungry . Definitely don't feel sorry when the crocodiles or alligators miss their prey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


Looks lovely Mel


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh goody another drawing to watch and guess what it's going to be . Thank you for sharing Mathew


He is doing things backwards for sure this time. He picked out the frame first and didn't start with the eyes because he wants the drawing to fit inside the frame. The journey is so much fun. I had a lazy day yesterday. I stayed in my pajamas all day. I did some laundry but that was about it.

Sharing in the group hug. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> The left spool has 2 rabbits on it with a bush. Jim made late one special for us when we lost both of our last 2 rabbits. The other is a covered bridge and pine trees.
> 
> Our current rabbits are in bunny heaven at DD's. Arriana is taking very good care of them. They are going to be fat bunnies by the time we get home! She feeds them food and hay and treats multiple times a day!


Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Those numbers look really good. Another masterpiece in the making!!


Not to keen on the baby blue colour but it's knit now barely touched the ball of yarn so will have to think of something else to knit with this colour


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


Another lovely cardi, Mel. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't remember the hospital but do know it is in Milwaukee.


RookieRetiree said:


> She posted it on Facebook and he is a very handsome young man.
> 
> I hope that the hospital is Froedert - http://www.froedtert.com/ --- It is well known even around here where we have many very good hospitals. We're a little over an hour away from Milwaukee, WI so patients go there when it's recommended. I hope that it is the answer to his being able to get the transplant so much sooner. I wish they would hurry up with the cloning of organs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto and knowing Jeanette I'm sure your apology was accepted.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry you took Rookie's suggestion to help that way. Not the way I took it at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Popping out?!! I've seen some in full bloom here it's been so mild!


Been a very mild winter here to , had a dwarf daffodil up against the wall flower and has now wilted but the rest are about halfway , won't bloom for a couple of weeks yet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I see he didn't start with the eye either!


pacer said:


> Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is so cute, Sonja!! How is your son, today?


Thank you April . Son still got slight stomach pain but no more lots of visits to bathroom


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank Cathy


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself Julie, we all have periods of feeling down and you have more reasons than most to feel this way, and I think it is very brave & self-aware of you to admit to feelings of jealousy for the lifestyles some of us on here are fortunate enough to enjoy. {{{hugs}}} I took your worry over the posting of this week's KTP to be exactly that - a worry that it wouldn't get posted and you would have felt somehow responsible.
> Edit - I hope that doesn't sound patronising, that certainly wasn't my intention.


Too true, Julie. Re-set and know we all care about you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Son still got slight stomach pain but no more lots of visits to bathroom


Intestinal bugs are terrible. I hope he is on the mend.

What are your birthday plans? I hope it involves cake!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True, a big improvement over the first two years when I planned it. I was so glad when year 2 I moved us to the Hampton Inn and was able to get us the conference room. We didn't have to drive around as much. That is the good thing about different folks taking on the task of organizing the KAP; new perspectives and ideas. I thoroughly enjoyed doing it even if year 1 I had never ever been to the area and knew nothing about what was there I think it turned out okay and year two saw improvements too I think when I did it again. One of the biggest things I learned was not to offer too many activities (trip to llama farm, yarn dyeing, winery, etc) as folks want to do everything and find it hard to pass up some activities even though they are/were optional and then complain....LOL. Very much a learning experience but fun. Tami graciously planning year 3 & 4 brought her own new twists which were wonderful and I just know Jeanette's touches will once again freshen up the KAP and we will love it. I hate that I had to miss #4 but sure am looking forward to this one (#5). Anyway, my point is saying all this is twofold; one, a huge thanks to Tami and now Jeanette and two, if you've never been it is a wonderful weekend and I encourage you to attend if possible. Several of us (me included) drive 10 or more hours to get there but never regret attending. Even had have had folks from the UK attend! Don't hesitate, don't be shy! Hope some of you newbies and others who've never been able to attend will seriously consider attending. We've formed some wonderful friendship and made lasting memories.


pacer said:


> It is a fun weekend and it goes so quickly. It is nice that most of the activities happen in a conference room at the hotel so not a lot of driving around except some of the DHs who love driving to the pawn shops. Saturday is a short drive to Sam and Heidi's for the cookout and potluck as well as some activities. Matthew loves to come and stays with us the whole time. He brings his cards to sell as well as brings his own white elephant gift to exchange. Matthew is autistic but fits in well with our group.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are fantastic! Thanks or posting them. Now I want to learn how to do it!!!


tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to me too {{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she'll be able to communicate her concerns and hopefully he'll listen and adapt so that they can make a good go of it, but if not, hopefully it will all work out well either way.
> 
> Group hug sounds good to me. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks great Melody. Hope you're feeling more "you". Special hug just for Melody {{{{Melody}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Definitely poor planning!
????


thewren said:


> AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT
> 
> Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
> equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Poor guy and I believe every word as that's something I could see myself thinking was a good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was her son in need of a kidney but she does have another son and they look very different though he is equally good looking.


Swedenme said:


> I was wondering how Marianne s son was doing . If she only has one son I saw pictures of him on FB


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And since it is probably now his birthday Here's a "Happy Birthday David" from me too.


Swedenme said:


> I'll say happy birthday to your husband today in case I forget tomorrow . Hope he has a lovely birthday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah, but surely it's to the lowest possible amount, so...6 + 6 is 12, but then 1+ 2 = 3! :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute bunny; never seen one like that.


oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up so off to check out the digest. Julie, I tried to skype but no answer. Here's a huge hug just for you {{{{{{Julie}}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True, a big improvement over the first two years when I planned it. I was so glad when year 2 I moved us to the Hampton Inn and was able to get us the conference room. We didn't have to drive around as much. That is the good thing about different folks taking on the task of organizing the KAP; new perspectives and ideas. I thoroughly enjoyed doing it even if year 1 I had never ever been to the area and knew nothing about what was there I think it turned out okay and year two saw improvements too I think when I did it again. One of the biggest things I learned was not to offer too many activities (trip to llama farm, yarn dyeing, winery, etc) as folks want to do everything and find it hard to pass up some activities even though they are/were optional and then complain....LOL. Very much a learning experience but fun. Tami graciously planning year 3 & 4 brought her own new twists which were wonderful and I just know Jeanette's touches will once again freshen up the KAP and we will love it. I hate that I had to miss #4 but sure am looking forward to this one (#5). Anyway, my point is saying all this is twofold; one, a huge thanks to Tami and now Jeanette and two, if you've never been it is a wonderful weekend and I encourage you to attend if possible. Several of us (me included) drive 10 or more hours to get there but never regret attending. Even had have had folks from the UK attend! Don't hesitate, don't be shy! Hope some of you newbies and others who've never been able to attend will seriously consider attending. We've formed some wonderful friendship and made lasting memories.


So wish I could attend...maybe one of these days! Can't believe tis is the 5th year. :sm06:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful angora bunny. Glad for the picture.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The boy set is coming along nicely. I love your creations.


Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Intestinal bugs are terrible. I hope he is on the mend.
> 
> What are your birthday plans? I hope it involves cake!!


Cake coffee, cake coffee cake hopefully :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


That is one furry rabbit :sm02:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


So cute. Loved your numbers too. I agree. I know the real knitting graph paper squares are a bit more rectangle than square, but I haven't found it made any difference for what I do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Son still got slight stomach pain but no more lots of visits to bathroom


That's good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Usually, unless I make it myself, I find something I don't like (peppers) about it. I don't have caffeine after noon anyway so I don't know if that's it or not. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Glad to hear folks are on the mend. Healing thoughts continue.


I also don't eat it unless I make it. I'm allergic to peppers & don't like very spicy things either. I'm quite careful about any dish I can't tell what is in it when I'm out.

Last night at upper I had some green salad, s I was eating it I discovered what I thought were tomatoes was actually red peppers, I had to impolitely spit that into a kleenex????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps if it could be put down to a nearly sleepless night on my part- plus other irritants that I've not mentioned here. I do get frazzled in the heat- like , right now it is still 26*C in my room at nearly mid-night. I had to make a decision in a hurry, had no way to contact Kate other than the computer, I thought it had been far too early to try and contact Margaret- but I was also feeling hassled by Margaret's attitude later, to what happened, subsequently. Tami- you could not even remember last Knitapaloosa that I had hoped to skype. Okay I am being hyper-sensitive- and I am very much restricted these days- walking is so painful, and I just can't get out that easily. I miss the freedom I had at my old house, it was so close to bus routes and the train. Here to get anywhere I need around $8 to 10 in my pocket, and that does not come easily. It is hard when people talk so blythely of travelling here there and where ever, when I am so restricted. I know I have made choices in life, that have ended me up in this situation, but as they say it is only in hindsight that you have 20/20 vision.
> I did not want to concern Sam, when he was hoping to have some free time- in retrospect I should have left him a note I guess, that I would do my best- I thought the fact that you know when a PM has been read, would be sufficient- it clearly was not. My mistake.


I'll chalk it up to a bad day and move forward on a positive note and get in on the group hug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So cute. Loved your numbers too. I agree. I know the real knitting graph paper squares are a bit more rectangle than square, but I haven't found it made any difference for what I do.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


Very cute; what breed of bunny is it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


I love it. That would take me months.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also don't eat it unless I make it. I'm allergic to peppers & don't like very spicy things either. I'm quite careful about any dish I can't tell what is in it when I'm out.
> 
> Last night at upper I had some green salad, s I was eating it I discovered what I thought were tomatoes was actually red peppers, I had to impolitely spit that into a kleenex????


That's better than getting sick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


It turned out great, I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye. Good I thought it was just me , I don't think I would know where to get knitting graph paper from and I don't see the point when ordinary graph paper works just as well


You can print it out online, but I always have to fight with it to get it to work for me, so I just buy graph books at the market when they go on sale before school starts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG; look at the adorable pants to complete the set! Hope all your new things sell quickly. What a wonderful tribute to your son and help to the hospice organization.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it is very early morning here- and very hot still- it has been very sticky- mostly over 95% humidity- never the best time of year for me. Having managed to make an almost total ass of myself I will retire, before I blunder any more.


Hot and sticky is the worst, I used to wake up so groggy and worse, if I slept at all in Texas. I hope that the humidity starts to slacken and you can get some decent relief from it. 
Big Hugs Julie... And pats for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll say happy birthday to your husband today in case I forget tomorrow . Hope he has a lovely birthday


Oh yes, I missed that, Happy Birthday David!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In one way it doesn't seem long since you moved- but in another it seems like you have been there forever!


Exactly! lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted this years ago so here it is again for those that weren't here or lost track of it in case you are interested.
http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-chart-maker/


machriste said:


> So cute. Loved your numbers too. I agree. I know the real knitting graph paper squares are a bit more rectangle than square, but I haven't found it made any difference for what I do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL and I were up at my uncle's yesterday clearing out all my late aunt's stuff and we had to stop as the dust (or stoor as we would call it) from one cupboard was irritating my SIL's chest. Now realised that my aunt definitely had a shopping problem - the amount of brand new clothes & unworn shoes was unbelievable....and as for the rest?!!!....6 umbrellas (4 never used), 5 hairdryers (3 still in boxes), 5 carrier bags of perfumes, all still in boxes and cellophane...I could go on! We filled about 12 bags of rubbish and took them to the dump, but there are at least 20 black bin bags waiting in the spare bedroom to go to the charity shop - DH and I will probably try to get that done tomorrow.


 :sm06: 
But I totally understand, when Peg(stepgrandmother) passed and Marla and I had to clear out the house (Marla lives there now), it was amazing the boxes and bags of things we found that were never opened. We donated 11 bags of clothes to one of the churches for their sale/donations. We won't even go into how many other things we found. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sort of feel you shouldn't really laugh.....but I did! Hilarious ????


LOL!! I did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watch the programmes love them . Always hope the hunted escape then feel sorry when the big cats or cubs go hungry . Definitely don't feel sorry when the crocodiles or alligators miss their prey


I'm glad I'm not the only one, I know it's the circle of life and the poor predators need to eat too, but unless they are going after a mouse or rat, I always hope it will get away and then feel bad for them. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


Awe! What a cute little thing, looks like a cross between a rabbit and a guinea pig almost. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


Oh it turned out fabulously!!!! I love it! You seriously need to write up that pattern then let me know how to purchase a copy! It's so hard to find truly cute little boy sets, you've out done yourself! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll chalk it up to a bad day and move forward on a positive note and get in on the group hug.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted this years ago so here it is again for those that weren't here or lost track of it in case you are interested.
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-chart-maker/


I forgot about that one, I have had that bookmarked on my laptop and have used it a couple times, but I usually forget about it until you post the link again. :sm16: 
So thank you for posting again! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up so I'm off to get a few things done and a second cuppa coffee, I had a glass of wine last night and slept like the dead, David laughed at my hair when I got up, I guess it was sticking straight up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


A mystery! You'll have to post pictures every step of the way and see how long it takes us to get it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it. That would take me months.


Thank you Jeanette, the shorts took a while as they were knit on small needles


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG; look at the adorable pants to complete the set! Hope all your new things sell quickly. What a wonderful tribute to your son and help to the hospice organization.


Thank you Gwen , think I might make some little sneakers to go with it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> No one in particular. If you remember I started selling the baby outfits I knit and donating the money between the hospice that helped my son and macmillans which is a charity for cancer nurses , sold all the ones I had made before Christmas so I've been trying to get a few outfits together to try selling again fingers crossed


I don't think you'll have any trouble at all in selling them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


That looks awesome. Little shoes would certainly complete that outfit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a cute bunny; never seen one like that.


My daughter has told me that her fluffy bunny is a Double Maned Lionhead. (I, personally, know very little about bunnies, except I think they are cute!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


So cute!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


Nice jacket!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT
> 
> Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
> equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
> ...


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!

I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.

I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah, but surely it's to the lowest possible amount, so...6 + 6 is 12, but then 1+ 2 = 3! :sm09:


I like your logic! 6 + 7 = 13, which is one of the oldest on the TP; so I'm going with 1 + 3 = 4. Now I'm a baby!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is doing things backwards for sure this time. He picked out the frame first and didn't start with the eyes because he wants the drawing to fit inside the frame. The journey is so much fun. I had a lazy day yesterday. I stayed in my pajamas all day. I did some laundry but that was about it.
> 
> Sharing in the group hug. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Good for you, Mary! I love Pajama Day! It is after noon now, and I am still in mine!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


Horses!!!! Looking wonderful Matthew!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


Oh my dear Lord, I pray that they are able to fix it, whatever the cause is. I'm sorry for you both having to go through this. 
Hugs and prayers winging their way to you.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


This is very cute! I think I have seen that top pattern somewhere before. Love the numbers on it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


Great work already! I love seeing the progression!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My daughter has told me that her fluffy bunny is a Double Maned Lionhead. (I, personally, know very little about bunnies, except I think they are cute!)


That is one precious bunny!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


I hope the specialist will be able to help.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my dear Lord, I pray that they are able to fix it, whatever the cause is. I'm sorry for you both having to go through this.
> Hugs and prayers winging their way to you.


Thank you - I am not above asking for prayers - I truly believe in the benefit of them.

Love,
ME


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it turned out fabulously!!!! I love it! You seriously need to write up that pattern then let me know how to purchase a copy! It's so hard to find truly cute little boy sets, you've out done yourself! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Not my full pattern Kaye I used the basic pattern found here for the top and added the numbers using my own graph and put them all around 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones 
The shorts are my own version


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope the specialist will be able to help.


Thank you - God Bless You for your thoughts.

Love,
ME


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, I forgot we are on the new KTP so I posted an answer to your question on the last party...It's the last post, unless someone else does the same thing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I don't think you'll have any trouble at all in selling them.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That looks awesome. Little shoes would certainly complete that outfit.


Thank you Mary and April


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, what a beautiful day for a drive. Have a wonderful time and how cute that Bentley has such a good time with Alexis. I'll bet there are other girls there that just love him too. What a lucky little guy. Enjoy the weather and hoping the breathing stays better. Wondering if you also have allergies, which could compound your breathing when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


I am hoping they will find something like a gluten intolerance or irritable bowel syndrome. Neither fun, of course, but ways to get under control. Have you tried a gluten free diet, in case it is Crohn's disease? Could be worth a try. Kindly keep us informed. Prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> This is very cute! I think I have seen that top pattern somewhere before. Love the numbers on it!


Thank you Cindy, yes I used the basic pattern of scrap sweater for the small ones and added the numbers , just gave the link in reply to Kaye post


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, love the beautiful purple socks you posted last KTP. I hadn't noticed the new social buttons Admin. is trialling. I still don't see them but did know that when I post a photo here it now shows up in Newest Pictures too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, love that little numbered sweater. Boy, I miss out on so much even when I think I'm keeping up. Thank you so much for the summaries, picture pages, etc. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, love your DH's wood work. Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


Sure hope it isn't cancer. Whatever it is, it certainly isn't good. May this be the time you both find out what the problem is and hopefully get it under control. A difficult time for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you - I am not above asking for prayers - I truly believe in the benefit of them.
> 
> Love,
> ME


Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my full pattern Kaye I used the basic pattern found here for the top and added the numbers using my own graph and put them all around
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
> The shorts are my own version


Thank you! You did very well on both of them!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, very impressed you made up pattern for shorts. Definitely the sweetest boys outfit I've seen.
TeddyBear, so sorry your DH is having intestinal problems that are so acute. Is it you or DH that has colonoscopy tomorrow? I do too. Hate the prep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself Julie, we all have periods of feeling down and you have more reasons than most to feel this way, and I think it is very brave & self-aware of you to admit to feelings of jealousy for the lifestyles some of us on here are fortunate enough to enjoy. {{{hugs}}} I took your worry over the posting of this week's KTP to be exactly that - a worry that it wouldn't get posted and you would have felt somehow responsible.
> Edit - I hope that doesn't sound patronising, that certainly wasn't my intention.


Thank you Kate- I don't take it as patronising at all- I think it's just poverty without Fale has kind of lost it's purpose, or novelty value, can't think of quite the right word- and I have been down in the dumps for various reasons. I've not slept at all well this last two nights, which does not help. In all honesty it is a very lonely existence,were it not for the computer.
One thing at least, towards the end of yesterday I spoke with two Friends who live north of me- it is good to speak with people of like mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Too true, Julie. Re-set and know we all care about you!!


Thank you April- I guess it is just one of those days when life is feeling very tough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up so off to check out the digest. Julie, I tried to skype but no answer. Here's a huge hug just for you {{{{{{Julie}}}}}


That's because I was trying to rest, and I was not online- now you're busy somewhere else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll chalk it up to a bad day and move forward on a positive note and get in on the group hug.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hot and sticky is the worst, I used to wake up so groggy and worse, if I slept at all in Texas. I hope that the humidity starts to slacken and you can get some decent relief from it.
> Big Hugs Julie... And pats for Ringo.


Thank you Kaye Jo- he is a bit beyond reach, I will pat him later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs to you, Julie, I think the heat and lack of sleep are very hard on you, along with all the other things that are on your mind. You know we are all here for you. Glad you have Ringo!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs to you, Julie, I think the heat and lack of sleep are very hard on you, along with all the other things that are on your mind. You know we are all here for you. Glad you have Ringo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs to you, Julie, I think the heat and lack of sleep are very hard on you, along with all the other things that are on your mind. You know we are all here for you. Glad you have Ringo!


Thank you so much!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

That was two hugs, I guess! My computer is sluggish today, and I get too impatient with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> That was two hugs, I guess! My computer is sluggish today, and I get too impatient with it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping they will find something like a gluten intolerance or irritable bowel syndrome. Neither fun, of course, but ways to get under control. Have you tried a gluten free diet, in case it is Crohn's disease? Could be worth a try. Kindly keep us informed. Prayers.


I was thinking something similar as it sounds a lot like how my son was before he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, love that little numbered sweater. Boy, I miss out on so much even when I think I'm keeping up. Thank you so much for the summaries, picture pages, etc. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


Thank you Daralene . I miss out too and then have to go back and look when I see someone else's reply


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, very impressed you made up pattern for shorts. Definitely the sweetest boys outfit I've seen.
> TeddyBear, so sorry your DH is having intestinal problems that are so acute. Is it you or DH that has colonoscopy tomorrow? I do too. Hate the prep.


Thank you Joy but it wasn't really hard just a tube like a hat but with leg bits


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, sleep deprivation can raise havoc on your mind and body. Sending you hugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


Welcome to the tea party. I do hope the doctors find the problem and are able to help your DH.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Horses!!!! Looking wonderful Matthew!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my full pattern Kaye I used the basic pattern found here for the top and added the numbers using my own graph and put them all around
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
> The shorts are my own version


That is a really cute pattern!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my dear Lord, I pray that they are able to fix it, whatever the cause is. I'm sorry for you both having to go through this.
> Hugs and prayers winging their way to you.


From me, also, teddy bear...many prayers for you both.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cindy, yes I used the basic pattern of scrap sweater for the small ones and added the numbers , just gave the link in reply to Kaye post


Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.

I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.

But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo- he is a bit beyond reach, I will pat him later.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The committee meeting went quite well, Mary- but it is just that old bugbear of mine that I miss my husband so- it is so hard being shut out so totally. And then Margaret seemed to be going on and on about my being busy on a Saturday morning, when usually she likes to be asleep at that point- I didn't want to worry Sam, but with hindsight should have PM'd back that I had it under control, but I didn't really because Kate was not online at that point, and I had less then half an hour. And the only way I have of contacting her is via the internet.
> I do get fed up with being so far away from the rest of the world- it doesn't help being so house bound as I am. I am lucky if I get out once in two weeks under my own steam, and the hip has got to the point that walking is becoming pretty unbearable. I try not to grumble- but that is where I am at. And I did snap at Rookie- but I have apologised publicly as she asked, but I don't know if she has accepted my apology.


I have no idea how I have upset you Julie and no idea how you got the idea that I was going on about you being busy. I was simply trying to assure you that things were under control as Sam had also let me know. I'm sorry that I have somehow upset you.
I think it is great that you have things to do. None of us are expected to hang around for the start-so please don't think you need to in case. And if it isn't started on time then it doesn't matter. We would just keep going on the old one until it was started.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also don't eat it unless I make it. I'm allergic to peppers & don't like very spicy things either. I'm quite careful about any dish I can't tell what is in it when I'm out.
> 
> Last night at upper I had some green salad, s I was eating it I discovered what I thought were tomatoes was actually red peppers, I had to impolitely spit that into a kleenex????


And some here put green chile in their chili! Ugh. I know I could eat it if my sister made it, as she is like me and doesn't like peppers either. Anything else, I'm dubious. Sorry you got pepper in your salad--I generally ask any more if a dish has any in it, as I've also had to spit things out on occasion.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can print it out online, but I always have to fight with it to get it to work for me, so I just buy graph books at the market when they go on sale before school starts.


I do the same--I find it really doesn't make much difference with lace patterns.

And how cute are those little pants, Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


You are welcome Cindy and congratulations on soon to becoming great grandma again , hope you make a speedy recovery after your surgery


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking something similar as it sounds a lot like how my son was before he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis


Same as what our DD had/has been experiencing with Crohn's. She's still having multiple symptoms and her gut still isn't absorbing iron so it's tough to get under control. She's on Humira, but not sure it's doing anything to clear up the inflamation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kate- I don't take it as patronising at all- I think it's just poverty without Fale has kind of lost it's purpose, or novelty value, can't think of quite the right word- and I have been down in the dumps for various reasons. I've not slept at all well this last two nights, which does not help. In all honesty it is a very lonely existence,were it not for the computer.
> One thing at least, towards the end of yesterday I spoke with two Friends who live north of me- it is good to speak with people of like mind.


I think it's definitely lost its charm--I do know that feeling--and with your chronic pain, added to not sleeping, it's no wonder you're feeling low, even with other things aside, though certainly you have far more than your share on the plate right now. Is your anniversary near, by chance? I used to get very depressed around the time of my husband's birthday the first few years he was gone, and sometimes I wouldn't even realize it was almost here until one of the kids said something. Then I would recognize it for what it was. I am sending good thoughts that all of this will ease up on you and you will feel better soon. {{{{HUGS}}}} always!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, praying surgery for right hand goes well and you recover quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

For all those facing surgeries, may it be quick and the healing quicker.

Teddy bear, lifting you both with healing thoughts and for the doctors to find what's wrong.

I was going to felt my hats today--got out all the tools and worked on it for about 20 minutes, but it was doing a lot of fading and not a lot of felting...I guess I'll have to take it to the laundromat next time and run it through a hot cycle there (and will be able to put it in the dryer). So that's on hold again. I got up to round 12 of the lost and found poncho, so that's going well so far at least. Then back to my hats. I expect to get quite a bit of knitting in on Thursday as all I will be able to do is sit and wait. I really hope this fixes the problem and he will be in less pain soon afterward. I've put things off that I need to do (will be March before I go back to the dentist for my permanent set) and really need to get on with it.

I did sleep better last night. Thank heaven! I did my counting by 9s, but I'd catch myself wandering off and thinking about something else so I'd start over, and finally I stayed on track enough to distract my busybrain until I fell asleep. I'm thinking I'll run to the store for some cheese so I can make enchiladas for supper. The cupboard's pretty bare but that's one thing I can make if I get cheese (and put green chile sauce on his part). It's been a rather lazy day here too.

Sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew is incredibly talented. From the first posting I was thinking perhaps a horse's leg and now no doubt it is horses. You can almost feel the muscles and the softness of the muzzle/nose.


pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I know nothing about them.


oneapril said:


> My daughter has told me that her fluffy bunny is a Double Maned Lionhead. (I, personally, know very little about bunnies, except I think they are cute!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am official annoyed with ravelry , I've called the site a few choice names and would have kicked it if I could . I can't retrieve my baa-ble hat pattern . I know it's now a paid pattern but I clicked on the download button when I stored it and that's supposed to keep it free in my library but it hasn't I'm so annoyed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Teddy Bear I will be keeping you and your husband in my prayers. I hate having the prep for colonoscopies but glad to have the check done. How distressing for both you and your husband concerning his huge weight loss. Folks like me may immediately think "I'd love to lose weight so quickly" but in reality that would be very frightening not knowing why and your body not getting the nutrition it needs. Again, prayers answers will be found and fixed.


Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


I will be thinking of you and sending healing thoughts. Hope it will go well and you will soon be able to knit without pain. I know how valuable working hands are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep you in prayer for the surgery Cindygecko. Hope recovery is pain-free and swift.


cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About 6-30 a.m., Sam- I would have had to contact her at about 5-30a.m., her time- I know sometimes she doesn't sleep- but then she says she does not like getting up early.


Julie I'm 2 1/2 hours behind you all but but a couple of weeks in the year (sometimes your summer times are slightly different to us). So if you always work on 2 1/2 hours you will be safe-never will you get 6.30 on those overlap times.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's definitely lost its charm--I do know that feeling--and with your chronic pain, added to not sleeping, it's no wonder you're feeling low, even with other things aside, though certainly you have far more than your share on the plate right now. Is your anniversary near, by chance? I used to get very depressed around the time of my husband's birthday the first few years he was gone, and sometimes I wouldn't even realize it was almost here until one of the kids said something. Then I would recognize it for what it was. I am sending good thoughts that all of this will ease up on you and you will feel better soon. {{{{HUGS}}}} always!


I've been a bit like that today .trying to keep myself busy to stop myself thinking that I won't get a call from my son in the morning. He was like me an early morning person so would always call me first thing on the morning be it birthday Christmas or mothers day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 19 February '17

Other cloudless blue skies with tons of sunshine - I even have the front door and my bedroom window open - and would you believe there is a fly crawling on my leg - where did he come from in February. I am loving the day.

Not sure how many cats are in the house - I think everyone but Poe Kitty has been in checking out the food dish - jumping up on the counter to explore - even everyone from the second litter. I counted three the last time I was in the kitchen. It is starting to cool down - time to shut the door and window.

BLACK BEAN CHILI STUFFED SWEET POTATOES

Weeknight dinners have never been so easy. Cook sweet potatoes a day or two in advance and reap the benefits all week long with tasty and fun stuffed sweets.

Author: Jamie Geller 
60 MIN COOK TIME
10 MIN PREP TIME
4 TO 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

4 large sweet potatoes, scrubbed
Extra virgin olive oil, such as Colavita extra virgin olive oil
1 large red onion, sliced
2 roasted red peppers (jarred product is great here), sliced
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 teaspoons chile powder
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 (15-ounce) can tomato puree
1 (15-ounce can) black beans, drained and rinsed
Garnish: sliced scallions, sour cream, grated cheese

PREPARATION

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Place potatoes on prepared baking sheet and cook at 350°F for 45 minutes to 1 hour or until a fork can easily pierce potatoes.

3. While potatoes are cooking, sauté onion in a large sauté pan lightly coated with evoo, over medium-high heat until caramelized and brown. Add red peppers and garlic and reduce the heat to medium.

4. Add chile powder, tomato paste, tomato puree, and black beans. Simmer the mixture.

5. Slice potatoes in half lengthwise and scoop out flesh, leaving a quarter-inch thick wall so that the potato can support the filling without breaking.

6. Add scooped potato flesh to chile mixture and combine. It is ok if there are chunks of potato. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper.

7. Divide chile between potato halves.

8. Before serving, pop stuffed potatoes back into the oven and heat until bubbly.

9. Garnish with scallions, sour cream, and grated cheese

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/black-bean-chili-stuffed-sweet-potatoes/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=adff72e259-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_VeganFarroBowl_1.17.17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-adff72e259-9794325

California Grilled Portobello Sandwich - Vegan

This fresh sandwich is warmed to nourish during the cooler months, but you can skip the extra heating in the summer. Please note that the Prep time does not include marinating. By ingredients, this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, optionally gluten-free, nut-free, peanut-free, vegan, plant-based, and vegetarian. Please note that the hummus brand used here does contain soy.

Author: Chelsey of C it Nutritionally
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 10 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 2 servings

Ingredients

Mushrooms

4 portobello mushroom caps, stems removed
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
½ tablespoon olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon smoked paprika

Portobello Sandwich

1 12-inch baguette (gluten-free, if needed), cut into two pieces and halved lengthwise
2 tablespoons garlic hummus (like Sabra Spreads Garlic & Herb or Roasted Garlic Hummus)
1 roasted bell pepper, cut in half
1 cup arugula

Instructions

1. Gently clean the portobello mushroom caps with cloth just prior to preparation.

2. In a medium to large bowl, whisk together the balsamic vinegar and olive oil. Add the mushroom caps and soak until they are saturated with marinade, about 1 hour.

3. Remove the mushroom caps from the bowl and place on a plate. Sprinkle with smoked paprika and a few turns of freshly ground black pepper.

4. Gently coat your grill, grill pan or large skillet with olive oil and heat over medium heat.

5. Sear the mushrooms for about 2 minutes on each side, until cooked through and darkened in color.

6. To assemble the sandwiches, coat the bottom pieces of the baguette with spread. Add the roasted bell pepper, arugula and cooked mushrooms.

7. In a clean skillet over medium heat, sear the assembled sandwich for about 3 minutes on each side, or until the bread is heated through.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/grilled-portobello-sandwich?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

SUPER FAST THIN-CRUST PIZZA

PREP: 15 mins.
BAKE: 8 mins. to 12 mins.
TOTAL: 57 mins.
YIELD: two 12" pizzas

Ingredients

2/3 cup lukewarm water
1 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast or active dry yeast
2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour or Gluten-Free Measure for Measure Flour
1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon salt*
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 tablespoons olive oil

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 450°F with a pizza stone in the bottom, if you're using one.

2. In a medium-sized bowl, whisk together the lukewarm water and yeast until the yeast dissolves.

3. Measure out the flour by gently spooning it into a cup and sweeping off the excess; or by weighing it.

4. Add the flour and the remaining ingredients to the water/yeast, stirring to make cohesive, somewhat sticky dough. NOTE: The dough should only be mildly sticky, and easy to work with. If it's sticking to your fingers, mix in additional flour.

5. Divide the dough in half, pat each half into a disk, and place on a lightly floured piece of parchment or waxed paper. NOTE: Let the dough rest for 30 minutes, while your oven gets good and hot.

6. Working with one piece of dough at a time, roll between two pieces of lightly greased parchment. Don't have parchment? See "tips," below. Roll a 12" circle. Don't worry about making it perfectly round, an oval is fine. The rolled crust should be very thin.

7. Top the crust with about 3 to 4 tablespoons sauce, and your preferred toppings.

8. Transfer the pizza, parchment and all, to your baking stone. Bake for about 8 minutes, until the crust is brown and the toppings are heated through. Remove from the oven and serve.

9. If you're not using a stone, transfer the pizza, parchment and all, to a baking sheet. Bake in the center of the oven for 10 to 12 minutes, until the crust is brown and the toppings are cooked through. Remove from the oven and serve.

NOTE: Parchment paper makes it very easy to move this pizza from counter to oven to table. If you don't have parchment, roll the dough on a lightly floured surface. Use a pizza peel or the back of a baking sheet to transfer the crust to the hot pizza stone, or to a baking sheet, and bake as directed above.

NOTE: Just how thin as thin? Dough rolled about 1/8" thick will bake to a crust about 1/4" to 3/8" thick. The longer the dough sits, the thicker the crust will be; for thinnest crust, shape and bake dough immediately, without any rest.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/super-fast-thin-crust-pizza-recipe

Avocado tomato salad - The Best Cucumber Salad Ever

Jess/Paleo Grubs
Prep Time: 15 min
Total Time: 15 min
Serves 4

Ingredients

1 large cucumber, peeled and sliced
1 small red onion, peeled and sliced
2 medium ripe avocados, peeled and chopped
3 medium tomatoes, halved and chopped
½ lemon, juiced
4 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro
1 jalapeño, deseeded and chopped
2 tbsp olive oil
salt, black pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Place the onion in a bowl.

2. Season with pinch of salt and drizzle with lemon juice. Let stand for 15 minutes.

3. Add the rest of ingredients, season to taste with salt and black pepper and gently toss to combine.

http://paleogrubs.com/avocado-tomato-salad

BAKED CHICKEN MEATBALLS WITH GARLIC DILL YOGURT SAUCE

Baked Chicken Meatballs with Garlic Dill Yogurt Sauce - Tender, juicy, perfectly seasoned baked chicken meatballs topped with a delicious garlic and dill yogurt sauce.

Author: Katerina Petrovska/Diethood
Calories 279/serv
WW SMART POINTS: 7
30 min Total Time
Makes 16 Meatballs

Ingredients

OR THE CHICKEN MEATBALLS

1 pound lean ground chicken
1/4 cup panko bread crumbs
2 garlic cloves, minced
3 tablespoons finely diced yellow onion
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
fresh ground pepper, to taste

FOR THE GARLIC DILL YOGURT SAUCE

3 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 to 1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped + more for garnish
1 cup non-fat plain yogurt
1 tablespoon Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400F.

2. Lightly grease a 9x13 baking dish with cooking spray and set aside.

3. In a large mixing bowl, combine chicken, panko bread crumbs, garlic, onion, thyme, oregano, garlic powder, salt and pepper; mix and stir until thoroughly combined.

4. Form the mixture into 1-1/2 inch meatballs.

5. Transfer the meatballs to previously prepared baking sheet.

6. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes or until meatballs are cooked through.

In the meantime prepare the yogurt sauce:

1. In a small mixing bowl, combine garlic, salt, dill, yogurt, and olive oil; mix until thoroughly incorporated.

2. Taste for seasonings and adjust accordingly. I always find that it needs a tad bit more salt.

Finishing Touches:

1. Remove chicken meatballs from the oven and let stand couple minutes.

2. Transfer to a serving bowl and top spoon yogurt sauce over the meatballs.

3. Garnish with chopped fresh dill and serve.

Notes: You can serve these meatballs with rice, potatoes, orzo pasta, salad, etc...

http://diethood.com/baked-chicken-meatballs-garlic-dill-yogurt-sauce/#RoJXvqov9d8APhmm.99

SWEET AND STICKY RIBS

Author: Judith Hannemann
TOTAL TIME: 40 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

3 lbs pork baby back ribs
4 cups apple juice
¼-1/2 cup apple cider -OR- apple cider vinegar (see NOTES)
1 cup (or amount desired) BBQ sauce

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Remove membrane that covers the underside of the ribs. Cut the slab of ribs in half
Instant Pot:

2. Pour the apple juice into the Instant Pot insert. Add the vinegar. Heat the liquid using the "Saute" function until it steams

3. Place the ribs in the pot, meat side down.

4. Cover and set to "Meat/Stew" setting for 20-25 minutes.

5. After the time is up, let the ribs sit in the pot for 5 minutes, then release the pressure.

6. Remove the ribs to a baking dish and slather them on both sides with BBQ sauce

7. Place under broiler for about 5 minutes, or until the BBQ sauce is bubbling and starts to caramelize.

8. Serve immediately.

Slow Cooker:

1. Add the apple juice and vinegar to the crock pot.

2. Place ribs in liquid meat side down.

3. Cover and set to low and cook for 8-10 hours, high 5-7 hours (times are approximate so check at the minimum time for doneness).

4. Proceed as in Instant Pot directions.

NOTES: If you don't want to add the vinegar, replace it with extra apple juice.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/sweet-sticky-ribs/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29#

Buckwheat Flatbreads

SERVINGS: 32 SMALL FLATBREADS

INGREDIENTS

2/3 cup lukewarm water 
1 tablespoon coconut sugar
3/4 teaspoon active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for greasing 
2/3 cup brown rice flour (see Note) 
1/2 cup buckwheat flour (see Note) 
2 tablespoons tapioca starch (see Note) 
2 tablespoons finely chopped walnuts 
1 tablespoon flaxseeds 
1/2 teaspoon fine Himalayan pink salt 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a small bowl, whisk the lukewarm water with the coconut sugar, yeast and the  1 1/2 teaspoons of olive oil. Let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes.  

2. In a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, mix both flours with the tapioca starch, walnuts, flaxseeds, salt and baking powder.

3. Add the wet ingredients and mix on low speed until just combined.

4. Cover the bowl with a kitchen towel and let stand at room temperature for 2 hours. 

5. Preheat the oven to 375°. Grease a large sheet of parchment paper with olive oil.

6. Scrape the dough onto the parchment and, using a generously greased rolling pin, roll out the dough to a 12-by-16 1/2-inch rectangle, 1/16 inch thick.

7. Slide the parchment onto  a large rimmed baking sheet and cut the dough into 2-by-3-inch rectangles.

NOTE: You will have about 32 pieces.

8. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes, until the flatbreads are set and starting to crisp around the edges. Let cool. 

MAKE AHEAD: The flatbreads can be stored at room temperature for up to 5 days.

NOTE: Brown rice flour, buckwheat flour and tapioca starch can be found at Whole Foods and on amazon.com.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/buckwheat-flatbreads?xid=NL_DAILY021917

Singapore Sweet Potato Noodles

prep time 15 MINUTES
cook time 15 MINUTES
total time 30 MINUTES
servings 2

Ingredients

2 medium sweet potatoes
Sauce
2 teaspoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
1/4 cup tamari (or low sodium soy sauce)
1 tablespoon raw apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon maple syrup (optional)
2-3 teaspoons curry powder
1 teaspoon coconut oil
1 red bell pepper, chopped
3 cups mung bean sprouts or shredded cabbage
6 green onions, thinly sliced
1 cup fresh or frozen peas
fresh cilantro, for garnish

Instructions

1. Using a spiralizer, turn the sweet potatoes into spaghetti-like noodles or use a vegetable peeler to create long, thin, ribbons, then set them aside.

2. To prepare the sauce - in a small bowl, whisk together the sesame oil, ginger, garlic, tamari, vinegar, maple syrup, and 2 teaspoons of the curry powder, then set aside.

3. In a large Dutch oven, melt the coconut oil over medium heat and cook the bell pepper until it starts to soften, about 5 minutes.

4. Add the bean sprouts and reserved sauce and cook until the vegetables shrink in size, about 5 minutes more.

5. Add the sweet potato noodles, green onions, and peas and toss well to combine. Partially cover the pot and cook until the potatoes are tender, 8 to 10 minutes.

6. Taste and adjust the seasonings, adding more curry powder if desired. Serve warm, garnished with cilantro.

7. Store leftovers in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/singapore-sweet-potato-noodles/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Singapore+Sweet+Potato+Noodles&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Support+Copy%29

Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sure looks like spring is coming to most of us, I sure hope this doesn't mean freezing temps in April and then hotter than normal all summer.


And it's feeling like autumn here. Have we really had the last of the really hot weather? No more forecast for the rest of the week- and by then it will be Autumn. Though early March can be bad as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sonya- it's David's birthday now so you can start celebrating as well! So he's 13 now-a teenager. Now a teenage boy in the house saounds hard work so maybe I'll have him 58 afterall.
mind you I will be staying with a teenage boy for a few weeks from Thursday- though him and sister are both well behaved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a knitting question (Miss Overthinker here). I'm about to start a circular blanket; Radiating Star Blanket (freebie on Ravelry). You begin using dpns and change later to circular. When casting on the initial 8 sts the directions just have you start out knitting, YO, etc. Never says to join in round. My mind is saying "of course not silly...that would then make a tube shape!" I've never not "joined in the round" since I've only made cowls, hats, & socks using dpns. Am I correct that I *do not join in the round* since it is a blanket?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed your birthday Sonya! Happy Birthday!!! Hope it has been a great day! Also, I sent you a pm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a knitting question (Miss Overthinker here). I'm about to start a circular blanket; Radiating Star Blanket (freebie on Ravelry). You begin using dpns and change later to circular. When casting on the initial 8 sts the directions just have you start out knitting, YO, etc. Never says to join in round. My mind is saying "of course not silly...that would then make a tube shape!" I've never not "joined in the round" since I've only made cowls, hats, & socks using dpns. Am I correct that I *do not join in the round* since it is a blanket?


I'll check out the pattern and get back to you soon- I think you should join as I think it starts in the centre.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed your birthday Sonya! Happy Birthday!!! Hope it has been a great day! Also, I sent you a pm.


It's not actually yet for her. Just that her and David share a birthday so as it is the 20th here I'm suggesting she starts celebrating now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you call me early in the morning most likely I will be asleep and since the landline in the bedroom isn't working (only the living room extension) I wouldn't hear or answer it anyway! LOL I leave my cell phone in the living room and rarely will hear it if I'm anywhere else in the house. I use the land line to "screen" callers which usually are solicitations. Would love to get rid of the land line but DH insists we keep it. Compromise is the name of the game. :sm16:


Swedenme said:


> I've been a bit like that today .trying to keep myself busy to stop myself thinking that I won't get a call from my son in the morning. He was like me an early morning person so would always call me first thing on the morning be it birthday Christmas or mothers day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen- yes it is the round. But she doesn't say to join and then she uses rows rather than rounds to confuse you. But she does say it is knit in the round. And on the chart she says all rows form right to left and knit each 8 times in the round.
The small circle in the middle is the 8 stitches you cast on.
Are you working with 5 DPNs? Much easier if you can put 2 pattern repeats on each of 4 needles.

It's really pretty- and I had clearly thought so some other time as it was in my Ravelry library!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> In case I forget to mention earlier. Ray is home and is more or less normal. Was so excited to get out of the hospital. Just a side note about his blood sugar. On Thursday evening when the ambulance picked him up his blood sugar was 45. At noon on Friday, in the hospital. his bloodsugar was 501..We can find no reasons for the readings. He is impossible to keep stable. We just do the best we can.


And that is really high! Sure makes it hard to control when he is so unstable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great - let us know when you fix them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love this collection of recipes. They all sound delightfully tempting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, wish David a happy birthday and do let him be 58 so you won't be robbing the cradle! hehehehehe!


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Sonya- it's David's birthday now so you can start celebrating as well! So he's 13 now-a teenager. Now a teenage boy in the house saounds hard work so maybe I'll have him 58 afterall.
> mind you I will be staying with a teenage boy for a few weeks from Thursday- though him and sister are both well behaved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will be older yet 33 - 9+ 24. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Don't fret -- I will be older 6 + 6 = 12. I like PurpleFi's math - it's your shoe size


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heck yeah! Celebrate all week in fact....both of them!


darowil said:


> It's not actually yet for her. Just that her and David share a birthday so as it is the 20th here I'm suggesting she starts celebrating now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Margaret! Yes I'm using 5 dpns. So much for it being a beginner pattern for my brain...LOL! Funny how some things seem so easy and may be regarded as intermediate and other things which are beginner totally boggle my mind. I think cables are easy and showed my cousin how to do a basic cable yesterday because she just knew they were too difficult. I guess each of us has some sort of puzzling point/stitch. With help from folk like you and others here I'll tackle whatever at least once! Thanks again.


darowil said:


> Gwen- yes it is the round. But she doesn't say to join and then she uses rows rather than rounds to confuse you. But she does say it is knit in the round. And on the chart she says all rows form right to left and knit each 8 times in the round.
> The small circle in the middle is the 8 stitches you cast on.
> Are you working with 5 DPNs? Much easier if you can put 2 pattern repeats on each of 4 needles.
> 
> It's really pretty- and I had clearly thought so some other time as it was in my Ravelry library!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, off for awhile so I can now start this blanket. TTYL !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like it - Heidi had the chicken alfredo and i had the chicken marsala - heidi had diet pepsi and i had a glass of wine - the bill was $45 and some change. that is not pricey - at least i don't think so - however - it is more than i am willing to spend unless it is something special. and eating out with heidi is always special. the food was really good. we stopped at 57 varieties but they were closed - before ten o'clock on a friday evening - couldn't believe it. so we stopped in napoleon at - my mind just went blank - anyhow - we had a chocolate frosty instead. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've never been to Olive Garden!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Sonya- it's David's birthday now so you can start celebrating as well! So he's 13 now-a teenager. Now a teenage boy in the house saounds hard work so maybe I'll have him 58 afterall.
> mind you I will be staying with a teenage boy for a few weeks from Thursday- though him and sister are both well behaved.


I have a 56 year old in the house and he can be more hard work than any teenager . :sm02:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


Yes, that is the only yeast I buy. Find it works great for pizza dough and all other breads. Seems to me, and this is just an opinion, that it works a bit faster. I use my bread machine to mix the dough..works well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed your birthday Sonya! Happy Birthday!!! Hope it has been a great day! Also, I sent you a pm.


You are early Gwen by 45 minutes so thank you very much
Think I best go to sleep before its time to wake up 
Goodnight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am official annoyed with ravelry , I've called the site a few choice names and would have kicked it if I could . I can't retrieve my baa-ble hat pattern . I know it's now a paid pattern but I clicked on the download button when I stored it and that's supposed to keep it free in my library but it hasn't I'm so annoyed


Oh dear, I sure hope it shows up or that they fix the problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


I use the jarred yeast all the time, it's so much cheaper than buying a bunch of little packets so it should work just fine.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a knitting question (Miss Overthinker here). I'm about to start a circular blanket; Radiating Star Blanket (freebie on Ravelry). You begin using dpns and change later to circular. When casting on the initial 8 sts the directions just have you start out knitting, YO, etc. Never says to join in round. My mind is saying "of course not silly...that would then make a tube shape!" I've never not "joined in the round" since I've only made cowls, hats, & socks using dpns. Am I correct that I *do not join in the round* since it is a blanket?


Gwen, I'm thinking that you would join in the round. When I did doilies for DD's wedding, I did a crochet magic circle, or something like that and it was easier as it made the round. I'll look for the youtube video when I get the chance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


Absolutely! It's the same thing and I use the one in the jar for all my yeast doughs. The rise time may be different but not by much, I'm sure. I make pizza dough by hand often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are early Gwen by 45 minutes so thank you very much
> Think I best go to sleep before its time to wake up
> Goodnight


Well Happy Birthday Sonja!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like it - Heidi had the chicken alfredo and i had the chicken marsala - heidi had diet pepsi and i had a glass of wine - the bill was $45 and some change. that is not pricey - at least i don't think so - however - it is more than i am willing to spend unless it is something special. and eating out with heidi is always special. the food was really good. we stopped at 57 varieties but they were closed - before ten o'clock on a friday evening - couldn't believe it. so we stopped in napoleon at - my mind just went blank - anyhow - we had a chocolate frosty instead. --- sam


Wendy's? I love their frosties. I do like the kind of food Olive Garden has, just haven't ever been there. Maybe I'll pick that for my birthday dinner this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


They are great.
Saw that the rabbits are especially meaningful for you. Makes it so personal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wendy's? I love their frosties. I do like the kind of food Olive Garden has, just haven't ever been there. Maybe I'll pick that for my birthday dinner this year.


I love the chicken gnocci soup, yum.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to everyone celebrating. I saw that someone wrote to celebrate all week. My DD and her friends have a birthday month in which they celebrate a lot! Has lessened since they got out of college, but she still refers to the birthday month. They went out last night to celebrate the February birthdays. 3 of the girls are pregnant, so it was an early evening. When she told me, I said that they were getting old!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


Congratulations!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the chicken gnocci soup, yum.


Oh! I made that from a recipe I found online. It was great and I'd like to make it again sometime.

I got cheese for the enchiladas and found some Sleepytime extra tea to try. It has chamomile and Valerian and a couple of other things in it. It smells wonderful. The store was packed! I'm going to knit for a while on my poncho.

Daralene, anxiety attacks feel a lot like how heart attack symptoms are described, too. If you've had trouble with those in the past, you might mention that as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


What a cutie she is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And happy birthday to Sonja and anyone I might have missed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and i will be older yet 33 - 9+ 24. --- sam


I missed how everyone is getting these numbers. What is the formula that you are using?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soup sounds good tami although i think i would not puree the potatoes - i like biting into the potato chunks. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Just had this yummy potato soup for dinner! I have never been happy with any I have ever made. This was great! It would make a great base for seafood chowder.
> 
> Cheddar Potato Soup
> Farm Show
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


Thats really scary. Hopefully the new doctor can find what is wrong and come up with a way of fixing it.
But it doesn't actually sound like cancer to me- more likely a gut issue than cancer in it. But of course cancer needs to be looked for. Presumably they will be taking biopsies to look for issues like Crohn's and IBS, sounds too high for Ulcerative Colitis if it is stomach related.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mom made marvelous new potatoes and peas in a cream sauce - so good. had not thought of that in a long time - goodness they were good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This is going on my list for next week - I think the paprika must make a big difference. I may even throw in some ham or bacon. When new potatoes and peas were fresh from the garden, my Mom would make creamed potatoes and peas - one of my favorite things ever. I can remember the bit of butter she added at the end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We didn't do any today. It rained most of the night and most of the day today. Still a little running down the window. We will get to see the desert in bloom! At least some of it before we have to go home in March.


I understand that the blooms in the desert are spectacular.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she spends her time on 'conversations'. --- sam



budasha said:


> Haven't seen PurpleFi posting here for a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i spy a little squirrel looking at me. very well drawn matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has started a drawing for the competition for this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday greetings to those celebrating this week. I have been a bit lazy yet today. Laundry and dishes are about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you rest well tonight and the shoulder feels better


Thanks, it's not too bad today but I've been resting it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometime ago we were talking about the kap and someone mentioned if they came they would like to come in their motor home - was their a place to park it. i wish i could remember who. anyhow - you are welcome to use the 'moser campground' - tami will be on one drive and you will be backed up off the second drive. plenty of room - and yes - i ran this past heidi first and she said fine. so will you please identify yourself and do plan on coming - you do have a place to part your motor home. can anyone else remember who that was? --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


Wow - really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you so much Margaret! Yes I'm using 5 dpns. So much for it being a beginner pattern for my brain...LOL! Funny how some things seem so easy and may be regarded as intermediate and other things which are beginner totally boggle my mind. I think cables are easy and showed my cousin how to do a basic cable yesterday because she just knew they were too difficult. I guess each of us has some sort of puzzling point/stitch. With help from folk like you and others here I'll tackle whatever at least once! Thanks again.


I wouldn't class it as a beginners pattern- I was surprised at that when I saw the picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute - i would think wooden thread spools would be difficult to find now since most of them are plastic. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Not the best photo but the light is not good in the RV at night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> AUSTRALIAN BRICKLAYER'S ACCIDENT REPORT
> 
> Possibly the funniest story in a long while. This is a bricklayer's accident report, which was printed in the newsletter of the Australian
> equivalent of the Workers' Compensation board.
> ...


Good one.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> You are early Gwen by 45 minutes so thank you very much
> Think I best go to sleep before its time to wake up
> Goodnight


HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, SONJA!!! ☆☆☆ Have a wonderful day! Eat cake...have coffee...and more cake!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't have a cell phone (one of the few i know - we are a dying breed) so i can't tweet - i really don't understand a tweet - isn't that just like an email sort of thing? and facebook - i'm too private of a person to want to share my life with God and his whole creation. plus i don't do much so there wouldn't be much to put on a facebood page. but most of all - i don't have time. if i added that time to my day i would never have time to knit. i leave it to the younger crowd to tweet away. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> RE.... new feature "buttons". I didnt think you would LOL. But another new thing learnt on here none the less. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, sleep deprivation can raise havoc on your mind and body. Sending you hugs!


Thank you, Pammie, I am taking it very quietly today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> No one in particular. If you remember I started selling the baby outfits I knit and donating the money between the hospice that helped my son and macmillans which is a charity for cancer nurses , sold all the ones I had made before Christmas so I've been trying to get a few outfits together to try selling again fingers crossed


You should have no trouble selling any of your knit wear. They are all so lovely.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, I am with you. I don't tweet nor do I post a lot on facebook. Takes valuable time from sleep and knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it is very early morning here- and very hot still- it has been very sticky- mostly over 95% humidity- never the best time of year for me. Having managed to make an almost total ass of myself I will retire, before I blunder any more.


Not to worry, Julie, we all have our moments.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11803687

Check out these neat clouds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - have you ever used 'Swifter Dusters". they are wonderful - at least i think so. i keep mine on my computer table to keep it clean - i also use it around the house - it's very quick and the dust really sticks to it. i do get the can of pledge out every so often too - when i am channeling 'mary homemaker'. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, I never think that far ahead, I have some somewhere from painting, but I usually go to put a dvd in the player and then I see the dust so start to wipe it off them, then it just turns into a full dustathon, then I start to sneeze and realize I just did myself in. lol Oh well, I may learn by the time I'm 80 or so. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL and I were up at my uncle's yesterday clearing out all my late aunt's stuff and we had to stop as the dust (or stoor as we would call it) from one cupboard was irritating my SIL's chest. Now realised that my aunt definitely had a shopping problem - the amount of brand new clothes & unworn shoes was unbelievable....and as for the rest?!!!....6 umbrellas (4 never used), 5 hairdryers (3 still in boxes), 5 carrier bags of perfumes, all still in boxes and cellophane...I could go on! We filled about 12 bags of rubbish and took them to the dump, but there are at least 20 black bin bags waiting in the spare bedroom to go to the charity shop - DH and I will probably try to get that done tomorrow.


It is really sad when you find things that have never been used. She was saving them for a special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no idea how I have upset you Julie and no idea how you got the idea that I was going on about you being busy. I was simply trying to assure you that things were under control as Sam had also let me know. I'm sorry that I have somehow upset you.
> I think it is great that you have things to do. None of us are expected to hang around for the start-so please don't think you need to in case. And if it isn't started on time then it doesn't matter. We would just keep going on the old one until it was started.


I guess this is where it is so easy to misread a comment. I accept that I was in a bad place. It is hotter now than my preferred temperatures, and very humid, and I think I did not keep my fluids up enough. Hopefully we can all just accept that it was not my best day, and move on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very very cute melody - great job - i like the holes around the edge of the sleeves and hem line. really add a lot. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Have been missing for a few days. I am ok. Just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I turned the AC back on yesterday. I'm beginning to think that we will not have any kind of winter. I sure hope that doesn't mean a really hot summer!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


Cute set for a little boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joyce.


flyty1n said:


> Yes, that is the only yeast I buy. Find it works great for pizza dough and all other breads. Seems to me, and this is just an opinion, that it works a bit faster. I use my bread machine to mix the dough..works well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's definitely lost its charm--I do know that feeling--and with your chronic pain, added to not sleeping, it's no wonder you're feeling low, even with other things aside, though certainly you have far more than your share on the plate right now. Is your anniversary near, by chance? I used to get very depressed around the time of my husband's birthday the first few years he was gone, and sometimes I wouldn't even realize it was almost here until one of the kids said something. Then I would recognize it for what it was. I am sending good thoughts that all of this will ease up on you and you will feel better soon. {{{{HUGS}}}} always!


Thanks so much, Sorlenna- it is just gone our wedding date (13th Feb) and that could have been part of it. Plus waiting to hear the results of the tests. I am finding it very hard going at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie I'm 2 1/2 hours behind you all but but a couple of weeks in the year (sometimes your summer times are slightly different to us). So if you always work on 2 1/2 hours you will be safe-never will you get 6.30 on those overlap times.


it was only just gone 9 a.m., when I booted the computer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I can verify poor Julie feeling out of sorts, yesterday was extremely humid and I felt very grumpy and almost sick with it all. The humidity is very draining and everything I wanted to do, didn't happen. Auckland weather is so changeable, it's either raining, just about to rain, or will rain tomorrow, and with it comes the humidity and warmer temperatures. That makes our tempers rise too!.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


So sorry that your husband is going through this. Hopefully the doctors will be able to diagnose the problem and solve it quickly. It's difficult to watch your loved one suffer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, I forgot we are on the new KTP so I posted an answer to your question on the last party...It's the last post, unless someone else does the same thing.


I'll go back to read your reply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


Just measure it carefully- about 2 -3 tspns to each three cups flour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is time we let this go - it all worked out - i'm sorry if feelings have been hurt. it was mostly my fault - waiting until the last minute - i should have just started the new ktp before i left. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well frankly Sam is dreaming or something, I opened the PM, thought he would see that I had read it- As I have just said I never said I was going to the committee meeting because I consider it unwise to broadcast you are going out. I said nothing to Sam at all- probably that is mainly where I went wrong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will never have trouble selling your outfits sonja - they are too beautiful and perfectly knit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> No one in particular. If you remember I started selling the baby outfits I knit and donating the money between the hospice that helped my son and macmillans which is a charity for cancer nurses , sold all the ones I had made before Christmas so I've been trying to get a few outfits together to try selling again fingers crossed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am official annoyed with ravelry , I've called the site a few choice names and would have kicked it if I could . I can't retrieve my baa-ble hat pattern . I know it's now a paid pattern but I clicked on the download button when I stored it and that's supposed to keep it free in my library but it hasn't I'm so annoyed


Send them an email. I did when I couldn't get the Knitterati pattern. They were very good about helping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in but had to share a laugh at myself. I'm been really struggling starting this Radiating Star Blanket pattern. Posted earlier and got help from folks; starts out on 8 sts on dpns and first round is YO, knit (repeat). Just could not get it; kept being too fiddly with the dpns twisting, etc. Then...it hit me....silly do the magic loop! you switch to circular as it gets bigger anyway! I've done that and now am about to start round 4. What a silly goose I was! All is fine now.

Okay...off again....this is a gift and need to get those needles going! TTYL and sending love to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it was only just gone 9 a.m., when I booted the computer.


So yes- 6.30 here at that time. And I was asleep. 
Sending it to Kate was the best option as you knew she would be around. But you could send me a text if important that early- I would get that before posting time even if I didn't get onto the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not to worry, Julie, we all have our moments.


Thanks Liz!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - have you ever used 'Swifter Dusters". they are wonderful - at least i think so. i keep mine on my computer table to keep it clean - i also use it around the house - it's very quick and the dust really sticks to it. i do get the can of pledge out every so often too - when i am channeling 'mary homemaker'. --- sam


I do, just need to remember to buy refill duster thingys for it, I actually have the Pledge one too with the telescoping handle, you can tell how often I dust can't you, I don't have refills for either. 
In Texas I actually used to dust more often, here the dust doesn't accumulate nearly as quickly so I don't notice it as often either. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed your birthday Sonya! Happy Birthday!!! Hope it has been a great day! Also, I sent you a pm.


I missed your birthday too. Many happy returns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11803687
> 
> Check out these neat clouds.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like it - Heidi had the chicken alfredo and i had the chicken marsala - heidi had diet pepsi and i had a glass of wine - the bill was $45 and some change. that is not pricey - at least i don't think so - however - it is more than i am willing to spend unless it is something special. and eating out with heidi is always special. the food was really good. we stopped at 57 varieties but they were closed - before ten o'clock on a friday evening - couldn't believe it. so we stopped in napoleon at - my mind just went blank - anyhow - we had a chocolate frosty instead. --- sam


Glad you enjoyed your dinner. I don't think the bill was pricey for what you had. I thought I'd treat myself and bought a small beef tenderloin. It was really good. I only had cauliflower with it. Enough for me to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is time we let this go - it all worked out - i'm sorry if feelings have been hurt. it was mostly my fault - waiting until the last minute - i should have just started the new ktp before i left. --- sam


I am trying to put it all into the past Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did too. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sort of feel you shouldn't really laugh.....but I did! Hilarious ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she spends her time on 'conversations'. --- sam


I haven't been there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my cats don't care where i am as look as the food and water are filled. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Gotta love how happy our doggies are to see us when we come in the door - no matter how long we are gone!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in but had to share a laugh at myself. I'm been really struggling starting this Radiating Star Blanket pattern. Posted earlier and got help from folks; starts out on 8 sts on dpns and first round is YO, knit (repeat). Just could not get it; kept being too fiddly with the dpns twisting, etc. Then...it hit me....silly do the magic loop! you switch to circular as it gets bigger anyway! I've done that and now am about to start round 4. What a silly goose I was! All is fine now.
> 
> Okay...off again....this is a gift and need to get those needles going! TTYL and sending love to all.


Nearly suggested that! Should have. But some people hate doing tiny amounts on magic loop. And some you can't do it- which is rubbish. Not rubbish if you don't like doing so few -personal preference (thought I had better clarify that!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So yes- 6.30 here at that time. And I was asleep.
> Sending it to Kate was the best option as you knew she would be around. But you could send me a text if important that early- I would get that before posting time even if I didn't get onto the computer.


Will keep that in mind.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


Good luck on the surgery!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was a cat at first - her ears aren't as long as i thing other rabbits. very cute though - does she comb and brush the long hair? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture? please. --- sam

sonja - i saw the picture. trying to catch up here. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not to keen on the baby blue colour but it's knit now barely touched the ball of yarn so will have to think of something else to knit with this colour


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink really quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Son still got slight stomach pain but no more lots of visits to bathroom


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in but had to share a laugh at myself. I'm been really struggling starting this Radiating Star Blanket pattern. Posted earlier and got help from folks; starts out on 8 sts on dpns and first round is YO, knit (repeat). Just could not get it; kept being too fiddly with the dpns twisting, etc. Then...it hit me....silly do the magic loop! you switch to circular as it gets bigger anyway! I've done that and now am about to start round 4. What a silly goose I was! All is fine now.
> 
> Okay...off again....this is a gift and need to get those needles going! TTYL and sending love to all.


That's great Gwen, you off and running!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your're right - it is Monday there - Happy Birthday David - hope you are having a good day and that margaret bakes you a birthday cake. lolololol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And since it is probably now his birthday Here's a "Happy Birthday David" from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would love seeing you kate - anytime you can make it - bring dh along - don and bob will take him pawn shop shopping. --- sam



KateB said:


> So wish I could attend...maybe one of these days! Can't believe tis is the 5th year. :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i thought it was a cat at first - her ears aren't as long as i thing other rabbits. very cute though - does she comb and brush the long hair? --- sam


She is still a baby bunny, I am told. I think she does brush them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute - love the pants. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> your're right - it is Monday there - Happy Birthday David - hope you are having a good day and that margaret bakes you a birthday cake. lolololol --- sam


Making him a cheesecake- only cake he really likes. And we are off to Vicky's for tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how you malign the poor mouses of the world. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one, I know it's the circle of life and the poor predators need to eat too, but unless they are going after a mouse or rat, I always hope it will get away and then feel bad for them. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Making him a cheesecake- only cake he really likes. And we are off to Vicky's for tea.


That would suit me! Happy birthday David!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


I assume the white bits in the photo- what an amazing sight they must be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - i thought i saw a squirrel - today i see a bird - guess i need to wait until he is finished to make any more guesses. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

teddy bear - so sorry for your husband - i hope they soon find out what is wrong with him. know that the prayer warriors are fast at work raising both of you in prayer and tons of healing energy are zooming you way to wrap both of you up in its warm healing goodness.

we are so glad you stopped by today and talked to us and we hope you return again and again - we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with your name on it available at all times. we'll be looking for you.

please allow us to share your burden - someone is usually around 24/7 - and remember we have your back. so come here to talk anytime. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of horses - i'll need to go look at it again. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Horses!!!! Looking wonderful Matthew!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the new grandbaby - sending you tons of healing energy to jump start the healing from you hand surgery. i hope it is not too painful. also hope you can type with your left hand to let us know how you are. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


Wow, it's beautiful! And looks like a lovely spring day, isn't it strange, we should be in the forty's here and some snow but it's in the mid to high 60's, Mother Nature is surely off her meds. I'm really not complaining but we really do need the cold to kill the bugs and the moisture for the plants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how you malign the poor mouses of the world. --- sam


Some people don't like spiders or snakes, I don't mind spiders or snakes but I do not like rodentia. lolol!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one way i use to try to get to sleep is to breath in and exhale through pursed lips. at the same time i am counting one on inhale and two on exhale - like you i find my mind wandering and i have to move my mind back to counting again. but it really does help to relax and puts me to sleep. one thing i should mention - if i go into a panic or anxiety - if i use purse lip breathing it really helps calm me down. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> For all those facing surgeries, may it be quick and the healing quicker.
> 
> Teddy bear, lifting you both with healing thoughts and for the doctors to find what's wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11803687
> 
> Check out these neat clouds.


The clouds are really neat. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not a fan of rodents or snakes, but the worst are cockroaches! I really dislike them and we have too many in Texas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you extra healing energy - i know tomorrow will be hard. remember - we got your back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been a bit like that today .trying to keep myself busy to stop myself thinking that I won't get a call from my son in the morning. He was like me an early morning person so would always call me first thing on the morning be it birthday Christmas or mothers day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would join - i have an idea you will be adding stitches as you go which would keep it from being a tube. this is of course mho. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a knitting question (Miss Overthinker here). I'm about to start a circular blanket; Radiating Star Blanket (freebie on Ravelry). You begin using dpns and change later to circular. When casting on the initial 8 sts the directions just have you start out knitting, YO, etc. Never says to join in round. My mind is saying "of course not silly...that would then make a tube shape!" I've never not "joined in the round" since I've only made cowls, hats, & socks using dpns. Am I correct that I *do not join in the round* since it is a blanket?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a fan of rodents or snakes, but the worst are cockroaches! I really dislike them and we have too many in Texas.


I don't particularly like cockroaches either, but they don't creep me out nearly as much as mice, rats, or shrews. Or those huge rat things that they have in the swamps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you, will try purse lip breathing to relax into sleep. Love when something that simple works.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


Yeast is yeast as far as I know. The jarred stuff is the same as the little packets. I remember using the cubed yeast while growing up; not sure that's still around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Making him a cheesecake- only cake he really likes. And we are off to Vicky's for tea.


Wish him a happy birthday from me!

Happy Birthday, Sonja!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.

Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time. 

I became an accidental storm chaser yesterday when going out as I got a fabulous picture of shelf storm cloud. Will attach, if I can. Rather shaky panoramic shot

Everyone take care of yourselves and I will be back next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


It must have been some sight. Lucky you to be able to see them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.

They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL

I accidentally destroyed/wasted 2 very large pans of homemade bread pudding that I'd intended to serve at Elm this week while in the process of baking them. A couple dozen eggs and several quarts of milk and a whole bunch of dinner rolls I'd torn up for the pudding. Quite a few regulars were really looking forward to it because they'd not eaten any of it since their mothers or grandmothers had died many years ago. So, a disappointing day but not a major tragedy for any of us. The bread bits from the ends of loaves which aren't of sufficient size to make sandwiches or to serve with lunch go into the freezer for bread pudding or stuffing/dressing for roast chickens or turkeys. We manage either or both several times a year, just because we can.

Tim and Aurora (DGGD) will have the last of their 4-day weekend tomorrow. It is Presidents' Day here in the US to honor both President, Washington and Lincoln, whose birthdays occur this month. We will still serve hot lunch at Elm because our people will still need nourishment for body and soul. 

We will again serve pancakes; and we'll have bacon instead of ham this time along with fresh fruit salad. The salad was left from the open house refreshments served late last week when Susan presented her ideas for a transitional housing and program for veterans in need of not only housing but also support/assistance in dealing with the PTSD and other issues rising out of injuries resulting from their various service events.

Don spoke at the event and mentioned for the first time, publicly, some of his previously-kept to himself activities in-country in Laos and Cambodia. These events happened at a time when American troops of any sort were not acknowledged to be inside those borders. I was out of the room and missed his entire message, so I may never know what he revealed as I will not press him to speak of them again. It's too difficult for him to remember the details of rescue missions that he might share with me privately but that he could allude to in passing, to virtual strangers.

It's getting late and I need to get to bed. That alarm will go off before I'm eager to get up. Love to you all and best wishes and prayers for the needs shared in your posts. May God bless each of you richly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.
> 
> They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL
> 
> ...


A relaxing day sounds like what you need. Susan and Ben having their own space sounds good for all involved. Privacy and some seperation won't do any harm and lots of good. Good they are trying again- they took their time over it which seems wise. Where will Tim be?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's finished apart from sew in ends


That's so cute! Like everything you make????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted this years ago so here it is again for those that weren't here or lost track of it in case you are interested.
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-chart-maker/


Thanks, Gwen, I don't rem Bert seeing that before


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - why did i think it was your birthday - now i'm not sure. duh!

your birthday started six minutes ago so Happy Birthday Sorlenna - hope it is a special day for you. i was just thinking - wasn't it your daughter that drew cartoons or something like that - because if i remember right - you had a picture of sorlenna as you avatar for a while. do you think we could see her again? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wendy's? I love their frosties. I do like the kind of food Olive Garden has, just haven't ever been there. Maybe I'll pick that for my birthday dinner this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had my tea and finished another 12 rounds on the poncho. Quite the storm photo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> one way i use to try to get to sleep is to breath in and exhale through pursed lips. at the same time i am counting one on inhale and two on exhale - like you i find my mind wandering and i have to move my mind back to counting again. but it really does help to relax and puts me to sleep. one thing i should mention - if i go into a panic or anxiety - if i use purse lip breathing it really helps calm me down. --- sam


I've used that method too. Yawning now from the tea! So I'll say good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - why did i think it was your birthday - now i'm not sure. duh!
> 
> your birthday started six minutes ago so Happy Birthday Sorlenna - hope it is a special day for you. i was just thinking - wasn't it your daughter that drew cartoons or something like that - because if i remember right - you had a picture of sorlenna as you avatar for a while. do you think we could see her again? --- sam


No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


Didn't you have something yellow for awhile? I can almost see it but not quite enough to remember what it looked like. Not that I would ever have thought of it if Sam hadn't asked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like northwest ohio during the summer. i'm hoping for a hot summer - it has been quite a while since we have had one. --- sam



 Fan said:


> I can verify poor Julie feeling out of sorts, yesterday was extremely humid and I felt very grumpy and almost sick with it all. The humidity is very draining and everything I wanted to do, didn't happen. Auckland weather is so changeable, it's either raining, just about to rain, or will rain tomorrow, and with it comes the humidity and warmer temperatures. That makes our tempers rise too!.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


That sounds terrible, I hope you soon discover the problem & can get it under control.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much fun was that - looks beautiful. will there be another bunch tomorrow? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget 58 candles. --- sam



darowil said:


> Making him a cheesecake- only cake he really likes. And we are off to Vicky's for tea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I had downloaded it before just haven't made it yet.
> 
> I am going to be great grama again so will have to try making that one.
> 
> But... Hand surgery on right hand will be this Tuesday so I will probably not be knitting much for a couple of weeks.


Good luck with the surgery. Congratulations on the new baby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget the counting. it helps to keep you mind focused on your breathing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, will try purse lip breathing to relax into sleep. Love when something that simple works.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My SIL and I were up at my uncle's yesterday clearing out all my late aunt's stuff and we had to stop as the dust (or stoor as we would call it) from one cupboard was irritating my SIL's chest. Now realised that my aunt definitely had a shopping problem - the amount of brand new clothes & unworn shoes was unbelievable....and as for the rest?!!!....6 umbrellas (4 never used), 5 hairdryers (3 still in boxes), 5 carrier bags of perfumes, all still in boxes and cellophane...I could go on! We filled about 12 bags of rubbish and took them to the dump, but there are at least 20 black bin bags waiting in the spare bedroom to go to the charity shop - DH and I will probably try to get that done tomorrow.


Oh my! Yes I think you are right, a shopping problem indeed. :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great cloud picture heather - you got it perfectly. thanks for sharing. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I missed your birthday too. Many happy returns.


Birthday is today feb20th Liz, it's the same day as Margaret's husband and as they are ahead of us Margaret wished me happy birthday last night


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, SONJA!!! ☆☆☆ Have a wonderful day! Eat cake...have coffee...and more cake!


Thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11803687
> 
> Check out these neat clouds.


Wow they are wonderful would have loved to see them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i'm going to hold you to the no clean dishes for them before they return the dishes washed and clean. too bad about the bread pudding - but there will be more another time. hope you are getting plenty of sleep. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.
> 
> They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget 58 candles. --- sam


Well I got 12. That will do him I'm sure. Maybe I should got another one so had 13 (5+8)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is - duh - i didn't look very closely. i must be tired or losing my mind - maybe both. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday sonja - it is almost one in the morning - think that makes it wither six or seven where you are - i'm never sure if you are five or six hours ahead of us. i hope you had a good day - that someone bakes you a cake and/or takes you out for dinner. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i told Heidi when the kap was to be and she said good - i am looking forward to it. it is early enough in june that it shouldn't be so hot. so know that the moser clan is looking forward to having you here again this year. actually there was never any doubt about it - they all mention it and wonder when it is going to happen again. so i hope lots and lots of you come for this year's kap. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I use the jarred yeast all the time, it's so much cheaper than buying a bunch of little packets so it should work just fine.


The yeast I buy comes in a square block- vacuum packed like some coffee, I think it's 1 pound. I keep it in the freezer & it works for everything. The little packets are very expensive (about $2/3 little envelopes) compared to this. I have had both th instant & regular kinds, most often I buy the instant


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending you extra healing energy - i know tomorrow will be hard. remember - we got your back. --- sam


Thank you Sam it will be especially hard as I'm going out with 2 sons when there should be 3 .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam it will be especially hard as I'm going out with 2 sons when there should be 3 .


It will be hard Sonya- but just enjoy being with the 2 of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't particularly like cockroaches either, but they don't creep me out nearly as much as mice, rats, or shrews. Or those huge rat things that they have in the swamps.


Middle son who lives inear large fields has a visitor from a field mouse at the moment they are having no luck trying to catch it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish him a happy birthday from me!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sonja!


Thank you Jeanette it's nice being 31 again :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Cannot look at all these fabulous recipes - doing the prep for tomorrow's colonoscopy!
> 
> I will offer all of today and tomorrow up for my husband - he has lost about 30 lbs since the first of the year - he eats, but runs to the washroom now between 4 and 6 times. Endoscopies have show no cancer - meds should allow the food to enter the stomach, do not work. Went to Northwestern University Hospital for an ultra-specialist - scheduled in March for an endoscopy with ultrasound. My husband is slowing starving to death - and it rips my heart out. Is this what "till death do us part" means? We are too young for this - please, please, Lord, let them find what is wrong and correct it.
> 
> I believe the ultra-specialist is going to be looking more closely for cancer.


Welcome to the TP. Sorry to hear that your husband is so unwell, I hope the specialist can get to the bottom of whats wrong and move forward from there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear Sonja! :sm11: :sm11: I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute! Like everything you make????


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a fan of rodents or snakes, but the worst are cockroaches! I really dislike them and we have too many in Texas.


I've never seen one if those & like it that way! I don't like rodents but snakes make my skin crawl????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hugs to you, Julie, I think the heat and lack of sleep are very hard on you, along with all the other things that are on your mind. You know we are all here for you. Glad you have Ringo!


Ditto for sure. Feel the love Julie. Chin up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> happy birthday sonja - it is almost one in the morning - think that makes it wither six or seven where you are - i'm never sure if you are five or six hours ahead of us. i hope you had a good day - that someone bakes you a cake and/or takes you out for dinner. --- sam


6 am here so definitely birthday although I decided to arrive exactly when 5 hungry siblings had just arrived home from school looking for food and they got me instead , midwife nearly gave mother heart failure when she said the first ones a girl let's see what the second one is :sm02: .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It will be hard Sonya- but just enjoy being with the 2 of them.


I will Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday dear Sonja! :sm11: :sm11: I hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you Cathy I'm sat with mishka on my feet she is keeping them :sm02: enjoying my cuppa and listening to the birds singing , still dark here but won't be long now before the sky starts to lighten


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Margarets DH, hope both of you have a wonderful birthday. Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Sonja, don't your boys usually make one for you?

Sorleena & Jeanette, hope you both find ways to get some sleep, insomnia can certainly wreck havoc you.

Julie, hope you are feeling better soon, sorry to hear you've been down. Hopefully you will soon get some answers from all your tests & can get the hip done. Maybe when you get out of pain & can rest & get around better life will be much brighter.

We got home just before 11 pm. We had a great time last night at th birthday party, DHs aunt is amazing for 90. She has 3 kids, 7GKs & 13 GGKs & all were there. DHs other Aunt came from BC with her daughter too, she's 85 but has early Alzheimer's.
We stopped in Edmonton for coffe with DHs cousin & at Costco. We really should have left earlier as it wasn't a nice trip home, very foggy & drizzly for at least 100 miles & as we got closer to home it turned to snow, we gave 4-5" here of heavy wet stuff. At least the road wasn't icy, thank goodness. 
I gave aunt Ruth a pair if the moccasins I make & she was thrilled & I was thrilled they fit her well????Aunt Barb said I really should make some for her so I guess I better do that. Both ladies have treated me very well over the years.

You all have been a very chatty bunch over the weekend.im still about 10 pages behind & think I may have to leave off til tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Gwen, I don't rem Bert seeing that before


????????????auto correct strikes again????Supposed to say remember


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is - duh - i didn't look very closely. i must be tired or losing my mind - maybe both. --- sam


She was talking about it being her KP anniversary, maybe that's what caused the confusion


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It will be hard Sonya- but just enjoy being with the 2 of them.


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy I'm sat with mishka on my feet she is keeping them :sm02: enjoying my cuppa and listening to the birds singing , still dark here but won't be long now before the sky starts to lighten


Isn't it great to see the days getting longer again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I missed how everyone is getting these numbers. What is the formula that you are using?


Don't quite get what Sam did, but I just added the numbers together until I got a single digit - I am 64 so 6 + 4 = 10, then 1 + 0 = 1.....I'm an infant! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


That's a great picture!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


I thought your finger was a man's bald head!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.
> 
> They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was a nice day, you definitely deserve some down time. 
The horrors of war are so hard on those who lived through them and also hard on the loved ones, often because we don't know the horrors they've seen as they don't share them often. 
Too bad about the bread pudding, but as you say it isn't a major disaster in the full scheme of things, now you have me craving bread pudding. lol 
I hope that you had a good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i told Heidi when the kap was to be and she said good - i am looking forward to it. it is early enough in june that it shouldn't be so hot. so know that the moser clan is looking forward to having you here again this year. actually there was never any doubt about it - they all mention it and wonder when it is going to happen again. so i hope lots and lots of you come for this year's kap. --- sam


 :sm24:

I'm really enjoy her face book posts the times that I do get on facebook, it doesn't happen too often anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The yeast I buy comes in a square block- vacuum packed like some coffee, I think it's 1 pound. I keep it in the freezer & it works for everything. The little packets are very expensive (about $2/3 little envelopes) compared to this. I have had both th instant & regular kinds, most often I buy the instant


I haven't seen those in forever. Our little packets are $1.19/3 packets, not as bad but still costly if you bake much. I've used the quick and regular also, they work pretty much the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am official annoyed with ravelry , I've called the site a few choice names and would have kicked it if I could . I can't retrieve my baa-ble hat pattern . I know it's now a paid pattern but I clicked on the download button when I stored it and that's supposed to keep it free in my library but it hasn't I'm so annoyed


Oh dear. Can you go to your downloads section on your computer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam it will be especially hard as I'm going out with 2 sons when there should be 3 .


He'll be there Sonja, you carry him everywhere you go, it's not the same as having him there in body but his spirit will definitely be there. 
Hugs, I know that this is hard for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son who lives inear large fields has a visitor from a field mouse at the moment they are having no luck trying to catch it


Ewe!!!!!! I'll stay away! 
Marla still laughs and tells the story of me going from the hallway to the toilet without hitting the ground once, I don't know how I did it as it was a good 6-8 feet but Dad did not appreciate the screaming. lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And it's feeling like autumn here. Have we really had the last of the really hot weather? No more forecast for the rest of the week- and by then it will be Autumn. Though early March can be bad as well.


Yes it has been different that's for sure. Quite cool again here today. Wednesday we are forecast to get to 33c, so I gather we aren't getting that from you then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Sonya- it's David's birthday now so you can start celebrating as well! So he's 13 now-a teenager. Now a teenage boy in the house saounds hard work so maybe I'll have him 58 afterall.
> mind you I will be staying with a teenage boy for a few weeks from Thursday- though him and sister are both well behaved.


Happy Birthday to David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 6 am here so definitely birthday although I decided to arrive exactly when 5 hungry siblings had just arrived home from school looking for food and they got me instead , midwife nearly gave mother heart failure when she said the first ones a girl let's see what the second one is :sm02: .


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Margarets DH, hope both of you have a wonderful birthday. Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Sonja, don't your boys usually make one for you?
> 
> Sorleena & Jeanette, hope you both find ways to get some sleep, insomnia can certainly wreck havoc you.
> 
> ...


Glad it was a good time and that the trip home was not too terrible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up, so on that note, I'm heading to bed, I got to where I wanted to be on the pullover so now it's time for sleep, the dogs are all snoring, I kid you not. lol
See you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't have a cell phone (one of the few i know - we are a dying breed) so i can't tweet - i really don't understand a tweet - isn't that just like an email sort of thing? and facebook - i'm too private of a person to want to share my life with God and his whole creation. plus i don't do much so there wouldn't be much to put on a facebood page. but most of all - i don't have time. if i added that time to my day i would never have time to knit. i leave it to the younger crowd to tweet away. --- sam


I dont know the first thing about tweet either Sam, LOL. I do though have FB. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I can verify poor Julie feeling out of sorts, yesterday was extremely humid and I felt very grumpy and almost sick with it all. The humidity is very draining and everything I wanted to do, didn't happen. Auckland weather is so changeable, it's either raining, just about to rain, or will rain tomorrow, and with it comes the humidity and warmer temperatures. That makes our tempers rise too!.


I hope the weather changes to a bit cooler where you both are. Yes that type of heat is exhausting to say the least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


Ugh, that looks pretty nasty! :sm06:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Teddy Bear, I am so saddened that you are having to deal with such a sick husband. Praying that the new doctor will find the cause quickly and it is an easy fix.
Hugs,
Railyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam it will be especially hard as I'm going out with 2 sons when there should be 3 .


Very hard, but know that he will be with you in your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking recipes Sam. I've gotten into making pizzas at home and DH loves it. Concerning making the pizza dough I have a question for those wonderful KTP cooks. I use bread machine yeast (comes in a jar) when making bread or dough. Can I use that same yeast when making dough by hand (not in the bread machine) or do I need to buy the other (what I call regular) yeast in the little packets? Just curious.


Yes, you can use the same yeast. I do it all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember - this will be the first time - there will never be another first time. i sending lovely thoughts your way and pray that the three of you will have a lovely time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam it will be especially hard as I'm going out with 2 sons when there should be 3 .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they need to get kaye jo over there. she'd take care of it quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Middle son who lives inear large fields has a visitor from a field mouse at the moment they are having no luck trying to catch it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen one if those & like it that way! I don't like rodents but snakes make my skin crawl????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could be. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> She was talking about it being her KP anniversary, maybe that's what caused the confusion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was using the dates 9 and 24. hmmm - 7+5=8 - i could be eight again - actually i would rather be 33 i think - yes - definitely. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't quite get what Sam did, but I just added the numbers together until I got a single digit - I am 64 so 6 + 4 = 10, then 1 + 0 = 1.....I'm an infant! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I turned the AC back on yesterday. I'm beginning to think that we will not have any kind of winter. I sure hope that doesn't mean a really hot summer!


When we first moved to Texas some 30 years ago, I was complaining to my father about the electric bill and he said, what is your problem. You have 3 months in the spring without heat or A/C and another in the fall. I laughed. He lived in northern California or Oregon all his life. He had to clue as to Texas weather. When I told him that I had seen days when the heater was on in the morning and the A/C in the afternoon and he thought I was crazy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your knitting is so smooth kaye - anxious to see it finished. great color. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really should go to bed now. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You all are great with your responses to the age thing I posted, so decided I will add my 6 and 9 together equals 15 = 1+5 =6. yes! That's later this year so for now I'm 6+8=14=5, even younger. Time to sleep now, and it's a bit cooler tonight so should be easier on the body.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hoping your birthday will be wonderful. Sending Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


Beautiful, and the favorite color of so many of us. What a pretty pattern. Can't wait to see it modeled. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Happy Birthday to your DH since it's still his birthday here. Hope you both had a good time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been a bit like that today .trying to keep myself busy to stop myself thinking that I won't get a call from my son in the morning. He was like me an early morning person so would always call me first thing on the morning be it birthday Christmas or mothers day


What a special son Sonja. My heart is heavy for you. Hoping your time with your other sons will be special indeed. I hope Mishka stays close by and snuggles when you are feeling down. We care and we are here for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some storm! Scary....

Glad your niece doesn't need the wheel chair now. I imagine she has gone through a lot of pain with the surgeries. Hoping the disability support pension goes through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.
> 
> They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL
> 
> ...


What a shame about the bread pudding. :sm13: We've all ruined things, be it cooking or other things, but perhaps not for as many people as you are serving. A shame for sure after all that work. Sounds like a good plan with the house. May it all go smoothly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


71, wow, what a gorgeous day you had. That is amazing. I would like to see that someday. Not quite sure how far away Lancaster is but it is possible for sure after DH retires. Thank you for sharing this amazing event. We get swans that stay in the Bay not far from here but don't get that number. Perhaps they are on that lake in the middle of their migration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11803687
> 
> Check out these neat clouds.


Great clouds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! I made that from a recipe I found online. It was great and I'd like to make it again sometime.
> 
> I got cheese for the enchiladas and found some Sleepytime extra tea to try. It has chamomile and Valerian and a couple of other things in it. It smells wonderful. The store was packed! I'm going to knit for a while on my poncho.
> 
> Daralene, anxiety attacks feel a lot like how heart attack symptoms are described, too. If you've had trouble with those in the past, you might mention that as well.


Thanks Sorlenna. I just heard on Doctor Radio the doctors at NYU were saying that panic/anxiety attacks can be symptomatic of arrhythmia problems, so that is good for anyone on here to know in case they get them. Mom started having panic attacks and nobody knew why. She had them for several years before it was quite evident she had heart problems and nobody made the connection. This, I actually threw up from the pain so don't think it was anxiety, but good for all of us to know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> 71, wow, what a gorgeous day you had. That is amazing. I would like to see that someday. Not quite sure how far away Lancaster is but it is possible for sure after DH retires. Thank you for sharing this amazing event. We get swans that stay in the Bay not far from here but don't get that number. Perhaps they are on that lake in the middle of their migration.


Golly that is warmer than we have had last couple of days and its supposed to be Summer here. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


It shows up for me. Is the poncho a pattern you found or one that you are creating?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that is warmer than we have had last couple of days and its supposed to be Summer here. LOL


That is quite a surprise sugarsugar. You must be cooling down now as we are warming up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I have to laugh as I was saying I hadn't seen the new buttons that Admin was doing a trial with and I'm sure one of them is Newest Pictures, which, yes, I have seen. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Birthday is today feb20th Liz, it's the same day as Margaret's husband and as they are ahead of us Margaret wished me happy birthday last night


Good morning and Happy Birthday. Wishing you many blessings of love and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I have to laugh as I was saying I hadn't seen the new buttons that Admin was doing a trial with and I'm sure one of them is Newest Pictures, which, yes, I have seen. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


There are actually buttons on the left side of the page for Facebook and pinterest on topic pages. I have seen them on my computer but not on my phone. Might be that I don't have them installed on my phone or I haven't looked for them on my phone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is quite a surprise sugarsugar. You must be cooling down now as we are warming up.


Maybe, maybe not. You never can tell. LOL. We are nearing the end of Summer but that doesnt mean that we wont have extreme heat in March. Who knows., things change all the time here. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Birthday is today feb20th Liz, it's the same day as Margaret's husband and as they are ahead of us Margaret wished me happy birthday last night


*Happy Birthday, Sonja!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Feeling very virtuous this morning. Had to take my car in to the garage for servicing and to have a dent knocked out (a road sign jumped up and hit me). I drove down and walked back (about a mile) and am now having a leisurely breakfast and catch up here, all before 9.00am. Usually I'm hardly up by this time. Since I am confined to home now, I plan to turn into a domestic goddess today and get lots of jobs done that have been piling up. We'll see. LOL!! 

Sonja, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Have a wonderful day and do whatever you like. Spoil yourself, this is your day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto for sure. Feel the love Julie. Chin up.


Thank you Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Margarets DH, hope both of you have a wonderful birthday. Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Sonja, don't your boys usually make one for you?
> 
> Sorleena & Jeanette, hope you both find ways to get some sleep, insomnia can certainly wreck havoc you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie- I am not so weepy as I was earlier, so that is good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i told Heidi when the kap was to be and she said good - i am looking forward to it. it is early enough in june that it shouldn't be so hot. so know that the moser clan is looking forward to having you here again this year. actually there was never any doubt about it - they all mention it and wonder when it is going to happen again. so i hope lots and lots of you come for this year's kap. --- sam


Oh Sam, you make it sound so tempting. Maybe one year. Maybe we could get a party of UK KPers and all come together, what fun that would be!! 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i told Heidi when the kap was to be and she said good - i am looking forward to it. it is early enough in june that it shouldn't be so hot. so know that the moser clan is looking forward to having you here again this year. actually there was never any doubt about it - they all mention it and wonder when it is going to happen again. so i hope lots and lots of you come for this year's kap. --- sam


Matthew and I are looking forward to it. Discussions about the watermelon are in early stages. I am sure that Matthew has been planning his white elephant gift too. He looks forward to it as much as I do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it great to see the days getting longer again


And our's of course are closing in noticeably- winter is on it's way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It will be hard Sonya- but just enjoy being with the 2 of them.


Ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


I love that rich purple, Kaye Jo!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Cathy!


I hope you are feeling a bit better and also cooler today Julie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Oh Sam, you make it sound so tempting. Maybe one year. Maybe we could get a party of UK KPers and all come together, what fun that would be!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


That would be lovely. Maybe a UK KAP could be planned at the same time like the down under that happened awhile ago. That was really neat to see happen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


Looking good Kaye. I love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are feeling a bit better and also cooler today Julie.


It was pretty sticky today, Cathy, but is a bit cooler now - forecast is rain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> You all are great with your responses to the age thing I posted, so decided I will add my 6 and 9 together equals 15 = 1+5 =6. yes! That's later this year so for now I'm 6+8=14=5, even younger. Time to sleep now, and it's a bit cooler tonight so should be easier on the body.


So that makes me 5. 7+7=14=5. Brilliant!! I'd better get off to school. :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> That would be lovely. Maybe a UK KAP could be planned at the same time like the down under that happened awhile ago. That was really neat to see happen.


Yes I remember talking about that a year or two ago. What fun that would be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty sticky today, Cathy, but is a bit cooler now - forecast is rain.


I hope you get a good (cool) sleep and feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


Oh dear, prayers of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get a good (cool) sleep and feel much better tomorrow.


So do I- back to bed now, at approaching midnight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it has been different that's for sure. Quite cool again here today. Wednesday we are forecast to get to 33c, so I gather we aren't getting that from you then.


We have a 31 tomorrow abut down to 29 again and I'm very happy with those temperatures. But nights have been round 13- looking at 12 tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have a 31 tomorrow abut down to 29 again and I'm very happy with those temperatures. But nights have been round 13- looking at 12 tonight.


We are about the same at night.

Gosh I might even be able to have no cardigan on the next couple of days. I shouldnt speak too soon though coz we could easily still get extreme heat again yet. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I have to laugh as I was saying I hadn't seen the new buttons that Admin was doing a trial with and I'm sure one of them is Newest Pictures, which, yes, I have seen. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


No they are for social media- Facebook and Twitter I think with a link for Pinterest if the a picture. The links are only on the first page (not sure whether or not the picture is only the first post or on the first page or posted in pictures)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've had my tea and finished another 12 rounds on the poncho. Quite the storm photo.


Are you knitting or crocheting the poncho . I look forward to seeing it finished . If I ever can decide on one I like I think I eouldlike to l make one


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Heather, those were wonderfully frightening storm clouds. Glad you shared the picture with us. Did you have hail with the storm or just rain?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Margarets DH, hope both of you have a wonderful birthday. Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Sonja, don't your boys usually make one for you?
> 
> Sorleena & Jeanette, hope you both find ways to get some sleep, insomnia can certainly wreck havoc you.
> 
> ...


My oldest was the one who liked to bake , I'm going out for lunch with sons 
Glad you had a great time at the birthday party and made it safely home 
Anyone would be thrilled with a gift of your moccasin s Bonnie you do such beautiful work not surprising your other aunt wanted a pair????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it great to see the days getting longer again


Oh yes especially the mornings as that's my favourite time of the day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


It's beautiful Kaye and you have done so much . Is it nearly finished,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


Poor woman. Sending loads of healing thoughts her way for a complete recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of birds! (swans) I bet they can be pretty noisy too. Very cool.


oneapril said:


> Today my DH and I went to a nearby wildlife refuge to see the tundra swans. Each year they stop over on their migration north. There are thousands and they are awesome to see and hear. They are white with black feet and wing tips. If you enlarge my photo you will see that they cover the water and there were many more on the fields nearby. (Please ignore my finger in the photo...I am not a gifted photographer!) It was 71 degrees today. ..in February! !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I got it now and am 1/4 of the way through the pattern! Of course, it being a lapghan rather than an afghan it is smaller and knit in bulky (#5) weight yarn it is going quickly. Only 95 rounds and I finished round 24 before going to bed last night. I'll post a picture when finished. ????


thewren said:


> you would join - i have an idea you will be adding stitches as you go which would keep it from being a tube. this is of course mho. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning and Happy Birthday. Wishing you many blessings of love and happiness.


Thank you very much Mary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cool picture that is Heather. Take care of yourself too.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Sonja!*


Thank you Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me re both the relaxing day and Susan & Ben. Prayers for them, Tim, and of course you and Don.


darowil said:


> A relaxing day sounds like what you need. Susan and Ben having their own space sounds good for all involved. Privacy and some seperation won't do any harm and lots of good. Good they are trying again- they took their time over it which seems wise. Where will Tim be?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Feeling very virtuous this morning. Had to take my car in to the garage for servicing and to have a dent knocked out (a road sign jumped up and hit me). I drove down and walked back (about a mile) and am now having a leisurely breakfast and catch up here, all before 9.00am. Usually I'm hardly up by this time. Since I am confined to home now, I plan to turn into a domestic goddess today and get lots of jobs done that have been piling up. We'll see. LOL!!
> 
> Sonja, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Have a wonderful day and do whatever you like. Spoil yourself, this is your day!


Thank you Angela . Those road signs are pesky little things :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your daughter drew your avatar?!? I've always loved it! She is very talented.



Sorlenna said:


> No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo....not only do I love the color but the pattern too. Very nice Kaye Jo.



Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Poledra; just what I was thinking. 


Poledra65 said:


> He'll be there Sonja, you carry him everywhere you go, it's not the same as having him there in body but his spirit will definitely be there.
> Hugs, I know that this is hard for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The summer before I entered 6th grade we moved from Georgia to Texas (Garland). The house we lived in that summer was a cinder block house with small Jalise windows.(rolled or cranked open) OMG we roasted!!! We were used to hot weather in Georgia and in the summer used the huge attic fan and it cooled the house wonderfully. This house did not even had the attic fan and I remember just sitting and sweat pouring off you. Also was the first time I'd ever seen locust exoskeletons clinging to trees. Funny the things one remembers.



Railyn said:


> When we first moved to Texas some 30 years ago, I was complaining to my father about the electric bill and he said, what is your problem. You have 3 months in the spring without heat or A/C and another in the fall. I laughed. He lived in northern California or Oregon all his life. He had to clue as to Texas weather. When I told him that I had seen days when the heater was on in the morning and the A/C in the afternoon and he thought I was crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely will lift her in prayer! What a devastating situation to so suddenly happen!



sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to check the digest then knit. TTYL ; play nice. ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll be there Sonja, you carry him everywhere you go, it's not the same as having him there in body but his spirit will definitely be there.
> Hugs, I know that this is hard for you.


Thank you Kaye


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Sonja????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


That is so beautiful, Kaye. Love that shade of purple!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sonja. Have a special day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


Sending up prayers - and will continue you them as this will be a long road back for your friend. I hope that they were able to attend to her quickly. Hugs to all around.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep you in prayer for the surgery Cindygecko. Hope recovery is pain-free and swift.


Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers from you all.

I have a pile of different baby things I knit recently just need to sew buttons on them then I will be posting pics of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Birthday is today feb20th Liz, it's the same day as Margaret's husband and as they are ahead of us Margaret wished me happy birthday last night


Which is today here and afternoon for you, I guess. I hope you're enjoying this special day. Many happy returns.

Margaret, Happy Birthday to your husband.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


That is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


 Is there nothing they can do for the aneurysm? Of course, sending prayers for her complete recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest was the one who liked to bake , I'm going out for lunch with sons
> Glad you had a great time at the birthday party and made it safely home
> Anyone would be thrilled with a gift of your moccasin s Bonnie you do such beautiful work not surprising your other aunt wanted a pair????


I'm sure lunch with your sons will be very special.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When we first moved to Texas some 30 years ago, I was complaining to my father about the electric bill and he said, what is your problem. You have 3 months in the spring without heat or A/C and another in the fall. I laughed. He lived in northern California or Oregon all his life. He had to clue as to Texas weather. When I told him that I had seen days when the heater was on in the morning and the A/C in the afternoon and he thought I was crazy.


Yes, Texas weather is very crazy! Today is cooler and rainy. Not cool enough for heat, but you never know!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't you have something yellow for awhile? I can almost see it but not quite enough to remember what it looked like. Not that I would ever have thought of it if Sam hadn't asked.


I think I had my lizard that DD drew for me for a while, but I've had my current one for a long time now. I'm not sure if I had anything else, honestly. It might have been a project but I can't be sure.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sonja!!

We celebrated GD Abby's birthday yesterday - she turned 16 on the 16th! When the school play is over, she is going to go get her learner's permit so she can learn to drive. I hope she will pass the vision exam - her eyesight is very bad, although with glasses it's pretty good. When she is 18 or so, she will be able to have corrective surgery and hopefully won't have to have such a strong prescription.

The schools are closed this week - today is Presidents Day and I guess that's a good excuse to give the children and teachers a week off. Anyway, that means that I'm babysitting Katie and Lili all week. I haven't been doing this full-time since early January except for a couple of days when Lili was sick. Seems like a very long day already!

Gotta go get Beth's sewing machine out - I have 2 more costumes to fix - one just needs to be taken in, the other has to be taken in and shortened about 3 inches. Best get started, I have to take them to the school tomorrow evening when the kids are rehearsing. I have to consult the director about one more alteration, Abby's explanation was confusing, so I want to know exactly what I'm supposed to do. At least I'm going to get a little sneak peek - they are doing "Anything Goes" - lots of good music in that one!!

Finally caught up, I've been way behind for awhile! Paula


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


Wow, nice job!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know the first thing about tweet either Sam, LOL. I do though have FB. :sm24:


Me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He'll be there Sonja, you carry him everywhere you go, it's not the same as having him there in body but his spirit will definitely be there.
> Hugs, I know that this is hard for you.


Well said


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


Looking fabulous! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like it was a nice day, you definitely deserve some down time.
> The horrors of war are so hard on those who lived through them and also hard on the loved ones, often because we don't know the horrors they've seen as they don't share them often.
> Too bad about the bread pudding, but as you say it isn't a major disaster in the full scheme of things, now you have me craving bread pudding. lol
> I hope that you had a good night.


My late husband talked about it some (Vietnam), but Bub's mostly quiet about it. I think it is hard to open up about things like that unless we know what it was like. I think that's one reason support groups can be so useful, as everyone there has the same frame of reference. I know that I was much more open with my Al-anon group than others when dealing with husband's alcoholism. That may be why Don opened up this time. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It shows up for me. Is the poncho a pattern you found or one that you are creating?


It's one I designed and knitted two years ago when I was on the twisted stitches kick. I had the model in the box but couldn't find the paper with the written pattern and thought it was lost to me. Then, going through my "patterns in progress" file, I found one I started typing but it wasn't finished! However, just a couple of days ago, I found another file with a different name and it has the picture in it and it seems to be all there (unlike my brain, Ha!). So I'm knitting it again to see. It's a short poncho--I will post the photo when I move from tablet to computer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


You've got it. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your daughter drew your avatar?!? I've always loved it! She is very talented.


Yep, she amazes me nonstop. And you're flying through your blanket! Woohoo!

I still have to get the cat box cleaned before work but will report on the sleep and post that poncho shortly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja!!
> 
> We celebrated GD Abby's birthday yesterday - she turned 16 on the 16th! When the school play is over, she is going to go get her learner's permit so she can learn to drive. I hope she will pass the vision exam - her eyesight is very bad, although with glasses it's pretty good. When she is 18 or so, she will be able to have corrective surgery and hopefully won't have to have such a strong prescription.
> 
> ...


How nice to have a week off! Several schools in our area are off. At DD's school, the kids are off, but teachers have workshops.

I'm sure all involved, especially the teacher, appreciate you doing the alterations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> That would be lovely. Maybe a UK KAP could be planned at the same time like the down under that happened awhile ago. That was really neat to see happen.


At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


OMG, poor woman, I hope she will be OK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My late husband talked about it some (Vietnam), but Bub's mostly quiet about it. I think it is hard to open up about things like that unless we know what it was like. I think that's one reason support groups can be so useful, as everyone there has the same frame of reference. I know that I was much more open with my Al-anon group than others when dealing with husband's alcoholism. That may be why Don opened up this time. Blessings.


I can only imagine how difficult war veterans have in dealing with the effects of war. I think Vietnam vets probably suffer more as it was such a despised war. They were never welcomed home or appreciated. I think many people are now trying to let them know that they are appreciated for their efforts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest was the one who liked to bake , I'm going out for lunch with sons
> Glad you had a great time at the birthday party and made it safely home
> Anyone would be thrilled with a gift of your moccasin s Bonnie you do such beautiful work not surprising your other aunt wanted a pair????


Have fun at lunch.
Thanks for the lovely compliment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam, I got it now and am 1/4 of the way through the pattern! Of course, it being a lapghan rather than an afghan it is smaller and knit in bulky (#5) weight yarn it is going quickly. Only 95 rounds and I finished round 24 before going to bed last night. I'll post a picture when finished. ????


That sweater I just knit for GD is made like the centre of your blanket but with fine yarn, once you get going it rolls right along but it does get to be a lot of stitches near the end


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela . Those road signs are pesky little things :sm02:


????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've spent most of the day just relaxing at home. Just Don, Tim and I for meals and chatting with Tim when he gets lonesome for ''Gram'' time. Ben and Susan have been out and about getting some things at Elm taken care of and moving his things out of the rental he's been in this last year. Some things will go into storage at Elm and the rest will come here when he returns home.
> 
> They are talking about taking over the front of the house for their privacy and belongings. Works for me and Don and we won't need to hear TV, see lights past bedtime, or have the dog drag one of us from sleep because neither of them is willing to wake up and attend to his toileting at night. When we run out of clean glasses or cups because they've carried them away from the kitchen or dining room, I won't worry about setting their places at the table with clean dishes. Works for me!!!LOL
> 
> ...


You and your family are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm sure lunch with your sons will be very special.


Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today 
With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this 
Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Sonja!!
> 
> We celebrated GD Abby's birthday yesterday - she turned 16 on the 16th! When the school play is over, she is going to go get her learner's permit so she can learn to drive. I hope she will pass the vision exam - her eyesight is very bad, although with glasses it's pretty good. When she is 18 or so, she will be able to have corrective surgery and hopefully won't have to have such a strong prescription.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to Abby, hope she gets her liscence first try.
Today is a holiday here, they call it family day & the kids are off all this week too, February break, both kids are spending Wednesday with me as parents are both working


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Sonja????


Thank you very much Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy Birthday Sonja. Have a special day.


Thank you Joy and Liz


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


It is 1,031 miles (15 hours, 17 min) from Richardson, TX. Too far for me to drive alone. That is why I fly. You could check into that. Defiance doesn't have an airport, but there are some fairly close. It is such a fun weekend and we would love for you to come. I've been 3 of the 4 years. I sure hope I get to come this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My late husband talked about it some (Vietnam), but Bub's mostly quiet about it. I think it is hard to open up about things like that unless we know what it was like. I think that's one reason support groups can be so useful, as everyone there has the same frame of reference. I know that I was much more open with my Al-anon group than others when dealing with husband's alcoholism. That may be why Don opened up this time. Blessings.


It's good there are groups where people can talk about such things instead of keeping them bottled up. My uncle & DHs 2 uncles were in World War 2 & I never heard any of them mention a thing about it. After Uncle Jack passed there was a booklet he had written circulated among the family but it was stories that didn't include the fighting, just the adventures of travelling & things he saw.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I can only imagine how difficult war veterans have in dealing with the effects of war. I think Vietnam vets probably suffer more as it was such a despised war. They were never welcomed home or appreciated. I think many people are now trying to let them know that they are appreciated for their efforts.


That's so true. I could never understand why the protestors felt any of the soldiers were at fault, they were drafted & had no choice but to go. Protest the government not the poor guys forced to go


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I am 1,451 miles from Defiance--I have had trips nearly that long to visit my parents, and I'd do it in a minute if I could!

Wow, Sonja, that rose is a wonderful surprise and that cake looks too good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Wow! A rose this time of year, how crazy is that!

That cake looks great, I'll be right over????????

Too bad about lunch, hope your DS is better soon, that bug is really hanging on.
Enjoy your supper


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I hope all works out for Susan & Ben & the new living arrangements. Is he working now? Seems you mentioned he quit his job when the problems started last year. Too bad about loosing the big pan of bread pudding, it's so good, I make it & rice pudding a few times over the winter, real comfort food.

Kaye, that sweater us looking great

Thanks to those who shared photos, some really wild clouds, I would be worried to see them coming my way.
I forget who posted the one of the swans, seems early for them to be migrating north. We get crowds like that if Canada geese in Spring & fall, the fields are just covered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they need to get kaye jo over there. she'd take care of it quick. --- sam


No, David or Christopher handle those issues, David even warns me where he's put traps in the garage when needed and hides them so I don't see them, he's such a good hubby. The cats are useless. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.

And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> your knitting is so smooth kaye - anxious to see it finished. great color. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I'm excited to see it finished too, I sure hope that she likes it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful, and the favorite color of so many of us. What a pretty pattern. Can't wait to see it modeled. :sm02:


Thank you, I really like it, and yay, it's yarn that I had in my stash, so that's even better. Hopefully she'll let me post a picture of her in it after I gift it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, David or Christopher handle those issues, David even warns me where he's put traps in the garage when needed and hides them so I don't see them, he's such a good hubby. The cats are useless. lol


Ours go into full berserker mode when a mouse gets in! They'll knock anything over trying to get to it. Luckily, I guess word got around the rodent community as we haven't had one for years now. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


That looks great.

I'm glad you got some sleep, hope it continues to work. I'm so lucky, I sleep like the dead most nights


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????

https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn

Also, in case your to-do list won't last until you're 200, here's a few more patterns to look at????????I haven't looked through them yet

http://www.interweave.com/free-knitting-patterns/#patterns


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


Even 195 miles would not be considered close here!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Takeaway and cake sounds good. Hope DS is feeling well enough for lunch on Wednesday.

We've had a very mild day today too, not too much sunshine but when it did come out you could actually feel warmth in it. I even got some washing dry outside. We have snowdrops and daffodils out now, it has been very mild for the last week. Hope we don't have to pay for this later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Thank you Mother Nature- what a very special gift- I just hope it doesn't get too cold again, later in the year.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Beautiful rose and yummy looking cake, enjoy!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Sorry about lunch, but so nice of DIL and niece to come celebrate your birthday!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


Very nice design, I really like it with the flat edge in front.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good there are groups where people can talk about such things instead of keeping them bottled up. My uncle & DHs 2 uncles were in World War 2 & I never heard any of them mention a thing about it. After Uncle Jack passed there was a booklet he had written circulated among the family but it was stories that didn't include the fighting, just the adventures of travelling & things he saw.


My father told only funny stories of his experiences- Mum told me some of the bad things, and it came out at his funeral that he was awarded a gong, but refused it because his commanding Officer spent the campaign mostly drunk in his tent, and had accepted a higher gong.
It is all documented at the Imperial War Museum, but is still not available, takes some 90 years before they will de-classify it. Alastair saw it years ago, but only because he had a friend there who was prepared to bend the rules. I don't think Mum ever really forgave him for refusing it- but she was a bit into status.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn
> 
> ...


That yarn is pretty. I'll be interested to see how it works up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came in a wee while ago, from mjs, I found it quite funny.

A man had just settled into his seat next to the window on the plane when another man sat down in the aisle seat and put his black labrador retriever in the middle seat next to the man.

The first man looked very quizzically at the dog and asked why the dog was allowed on the plane.

The second man explained that he was from the Drug Enforcement Agency and that the dog was a 'sniffing dog'.

'His name is Sniffer and he's the best there is. I'll show you once we get airborne, when I put him to work.'

The plane took off, and once it had leveled out, the Agent said, 'Watch this.' He told Sniffer to 'search'.

Sniffer jumped down, walked along the aisle, and finally sat very purposefully next to a woman for several seconds. Sniffer then returned to his seat and put one paw on the Agent's arm.

The Agent said, 'Good boy', and he turned to the man and said, 'That woman is in possession of marijuana, I'm making a note of her seat number and the authorities will apprehend her when we land.'Gee, that's pretty good,' replied the first man.

Once again, the Agent sent Sniffer to search the aisles...

The lab sniffed about, sat down beside a man for a few seconds, returned to its seat, and this time he placed two paws on the agent's arm.

The Agent said, 'That man is carrying cocaine, so again, I'm making a note of his seat number for the police.'

'I like it!' said his seat mate.

The Agent then told Sniffer to 'search' again.

Sniffer walked up and down the aisles for a little while, sat down for a moment, and then came racing back to the agent, jumped into the middle seat and proceeded to poop on the seat.

The first man was really disgusted by this behavior and couldn't figure out how or why a well-trained dog would behave like that. So he asked the Agent, 'What's going on?'

The Agent nervously replied, 'He's just found a bomb.'


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! A rose this time of year, how crazy is that!
> 
> That cake looks great, I'll be right over????????
> 
> ...


Husband didn't believe me when I told him , had to go and look for his self


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


Prayers sent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


I'm glad you have roses and cake.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The summer before I entered 6th grade we moved from Georgia to Texas (Garland). The house we lived in that summer was a cinder block house with small Jalise windows.(rolled or cranked open) OMG we roasted!!! We were used to hot weather in Georgia and in the summer used the huge attic fan and it cooled the house wonderfully. This house did not even had the attic fan and I remember just sitting and sweat pouring off you. Also was the first time I'd ever seen locust exoskeletons clinging to trees. Funny the things one remembers.


If you still lived in Garland, we would be neighbors! How fun would that have been!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


I'm going to check out that tea. Love the poncho.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I really like it, and yay, it's yarn that I had in my stash, so that's even better. Hopefully she'll let me post a picture of her in it after I gift it.


I can't wait to see her modeling it. It looks beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband didn't believe me when I told him , had to go and look for his self


It is rather unusual. I keep looking to see if anything is peeking out yet, but so far nothing. It's to be in the 70's the rest if the week so maybe soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn
> 
> ...


I have some of the Sashay lace that I'm going to use for the other DGD's dance skirt. It should be fun to work up.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I was the person with the other motorhome Sam, but don't think we will be traveling to the US this year due to the rate of exchange on the Canadian to US dollar.
Wishing Happy Birthday to Sonja, David and any others I have missed.
Have just had to replace my laptop but was able to keep up with the TP.
Have finished the Coffee Shop Wrap and about half way finished the Oaklet Shawl. Have decided to keep Coffee Shop Wrap for myself and will put the other one away for Christmas. Will post pictures when second shawl is done.
Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Sorry today's lunch was cancelled but hopefully your son will feel better by Wednesday. The birthday cake looks delicious--so chocolatey. Mother Nature really was kind bringing you that lovely rose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


A lovely pattern for the poncho. Nice knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came in a wee while ago, from mjs, I found it quite funny.
> 
> A man had just settled into his seat next to the window on the plane when another man sat down in the aisle seat and put his black labrador retriever in the middle seat next to the man.
> 
> ...


Thanks Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I was the person with the other motorhome Sam, but don't think we will be traveling to the US this year due to the rate of exchange on the Canadian to US dollar.
> Wishing Happy Birthday to Sonja, David and any others I have missed.
> Have just had to replace my laptop but was able to keep up with the TP.
> Have finished the Coffee Shop Wrap and about half way finished the Oaklet Shawl. Have decided to keep Coffee Shop Wrap for myself and will put the other one away for Christmas. Will post pictures when second shawl is done.
> Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


Wow you're making great progress on the shawls.

So sorry you won't be heading to the USA...hope to get the chance to meet you in person sometime.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. No data at the moment so limited to free WiFi at club. Will get more Friday.
> 
> Thank you Daralene for your concern re niece. Fortunately not an immediate concern but several Years after surgery and surgeon wants to wait as long as he can. Family are working with her to get her onto disability support pension as this is but one issue she has. At the moment, DN3 has to stop and rest but her ankles need support of corrective shoes all the time.
> 
> ...


Very ominous sky.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

And a very happy birthday from me Sonja, what a lovely surprise in your garden.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We have some flowers blooming also. Can't wait to see what Mother Nature has in store!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Hope results are good or at least lead to better solutions.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Praying for good results.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Best wishes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


It's lovely Sorlenna
I really like the colour you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mother Nature- what a very special gift- I just hope it doesn't get too cold again, later in the year.


I'm thinking the same thing , would rather have all the bad weather now , not in March April time and definitely not in the summer months


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Beautiful rose and yummy looking cake, enjoy!


I did :sm02: and DIL baked coffee cup cakes so even though I shared which I thought was really generous of me :sm01: I still have plenty of cake left


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorry about lunch, but so nice of DIL and niece to come celebrate your birthday!


It was and we had a nice time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is rather unusual. I keep looking to see if anything is peeking out yet, but so far nothing. It's to be in the 70's the rest if the week so maybe soon.


Definitely unusual had the rose plant for a lot of years and it's never flowered so early before also a different colour it's usually white but this is a pale pink bloom


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


You made me curious, so I checked and Sam and I are 3,555 miles apart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love that rich purple, Kaye Jo!


Isn't it nice? It's really nice to work with also.
It's Schachenmayr SMC Juvel in color 00182. I think I ordered it from Craftsy on sale to make something for Marla but then made her something else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


Oh my, definitely! I certainly hope that they are able to get her back on her feet soon and that the results of the biopsy are also negative and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good Kaye. I love the colour.


Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> I was the person with the other motorhome Sam, but don't think we will be traveling to the US this year due to the rate of exchange on the Canadian to US dollar.
> Wishing Happy Birthday to Sonja, David and any others I have missed.
> Have just had to replace my laptop but was able to keep up with the TP.
> Have finished the Coffee Shop Wrap and about half way finished the Oaklet Shawl. Have decided to keep Coffee Shop Wrap for myself and will put the other one away for Christmas. Will post pictures when second shawl is done.
> Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


Thank you look forward to seeing your shawls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sorry today's lunch was cancelled but hopefully your son will feel better by Wednesday. The birthday cake looks delicious--so chocolatey. Mother Nature really was kind bringing you that lovely rose.


It worked out well as we all had a lovely time and now I it will be extended over Wednesday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> And a very happy birthday from me Sonja, what a lovely surprise in your garden.


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


Hopefully all went well and you are back home now with your feet up and relaxing Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 20 February '17

I just saw Heidi come home - she and her mother have been shopping in Fort Wayne taking advantage of the President's Day Sales. They usually come home with some great finds for very little money. They both know how to stretch a dollar until it screams for mercy and then they stretch it a little more.

Gary had President's Day off so he baby sat the Bentley. I saw him come home after picking the boys from school - pizza in hand. Thank goodness for Little Caesar's $5.00 two toppings pizza.

Meatloaf- Bev's Favourite

The grated carrot makes it very moist and is a sneaky way to get your children to eat their vegetables.

Ingredients

2 eggs 
1/2 cup milk
3 slices brown bread crumbled
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely shredded raw carrot
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1/4 cup ketchup

Directions

1. In a large bowl, beat eggs, add milk, bread, onion, carrots, Worcestershire sauce and salt and pepper. Mix well until bread is mostly incorporated.

2. Add ground beef and mix well, making sure all ingredients are evenly distributed.

3. Pack into a glass or metal loaf pan or pan of your choice.

4. Mix brown sugar and mustard in a small bowl.

5. Add ketchup and mix again.

6. Spread ketchup mixture evenly over the top of the meatloaf.

7. Bake in preheated 350º F oven for about 1 hour.

8. Lift loaf out of pan onto serving plate and let stand 10 minutes before slicing and serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/meatloaf-bevs-favourite.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Potato Flax Bread - Gluten Free

Ingredients

1/4 cup potato water (from boiling the potato) 
1/4 cup water 
1 tsp sugar 
1 1/2 tbsp traditional yeast 
1 tbsp molasses
1/2 cup milk 
3 eggs 
1/3 cup mashed potatoes 
1 1/2 cups Julie's Flour 
1/2 cup flax meal 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp xanthan gum

Directions

1. Boil peeled cut- up potato until fork soft (either on stovetop or microwave) - or use left-over mashed potatoes to make 1/3 cup. Save the water.

2. Proof yeast and sugar in the 1/2 cup warm/hot water, until doubled

3. Put potatoes, with eggs, milk and molasses in blender for a minute or so until perfectly smooth

4. Pour liquids, including proofed yeast into mixer bowl and blend

5. Mix together dry ingredients and add all at once to the liquids - blend on low, then beat on high for about 5 minutes. Texture should be soft and fluffy looking - about the consistency of muffin batter.

6. Scrape into a parchment (sides only) lined loaf pan (I like glass) and smooth top with a wet hand. Cover with plastic wrap (or cover with an inverted pie plate to avoid having to pull plastic wrap off the risen loaf. Let rise in a warm place until dough rounds the top of pan.

7. Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes, then for 40 minutes at 350 degrees ... remove from pan and let cool on rack to room temp.. Loaf may shrink a little during baking but that is normal. When cool slice bread.

NOTE: This bread is a good keeper and freezes well.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/potato-flax-bread-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

HOMEMADE MANGO ICE CREAM RECIPE - NO ICE CREAM MAKER

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins
Recipe type: Dessert
Serving size: 139g 
Calories: 417 cal 
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

2 large mangoes - to make 2 cups puree (Note 1)
395g / 14 oz sweetened condensed milk (1 can)
2 cups thickened cream / heavy cream, cold
⅛ tsp yellow liquid food colouring (optional) (Note 5)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Dice the flesh of the mango (see video for how I do it). Puree using a blender, food processor or stick blender then measure out 2 cups of mango puree (about 2¼ cups of diced mango).

2. Pour puree into a non stick skillet over medium low heat.

3. Cook, stirring constantly, for 8 - 10 minutes or until it reduces by half.

NOTE: The test is when you can drag a wooden spoon across the skillet and the path remains there for a second (see video). Or measure out the puree to ensure it's reduced to at least 1 cup - less is even better!

4. Cool puree.

Ice Cream

1. Combine cooled mango and condensed milk in a bowl. Add food colouring if using. Whisk until combined.

2. Beat cream with a hand held beater or stand mixer until stiff peaks form (see video).

3. Take a scoop of cream and put it in the mango mixture. Fold through until mostly combined - lumps is fine (this is just to lighten it up a bit).

4. Then pour the mango mixture into the cream. Fold through (see video) rather than mixing vigorously like you would cake batter, until lump free. This will take a few minutes.

5. Pour into a container (preferably with a lid).

6. Place a piece of baking / parchment paper on the surface. Then place lid on or using cling wrap.

7. Freeze for 12+ hours.

8. Remove parchment paper. Stand for 5 minutes to soften slightly, then scoop and serve!

NOTE: If frozen for 24 hours or longer, it will need a couple of extra minutes to soften to a scoop able consistency.

NOTES:

1. The more intense the flavour, the sweeter and more vibrant colour of the mango, the better! I have expert advice from Aussie mangoes that the mangoes with the most intense mango flavour and vibrant colour are Kensington Prides, Honey Golds and Pearls. I made mine with Honey Golds which are my favourite! However, this can be made with any type of mango - as long as they are ripe and juicy!

2. Reducing the mango puree by half is key to a more intense mango flavour in the ice cream 2) avoiding tiny fine bits of icicles (really tiny, barely there) in the ice cream. This is because using plain pureed mango that hasn't been reduced has a much higher water content and the water is what causes the icicles.

You can actually skip the step of reducing the mango puree. Just be aware that you will notice some fine bits of iciness in the ice cream. Doesn't bother me at all, it is still SUPER creamy!!

3. Between 12 to about 18 hours of freezing, the ice cream only needs a couple of minutes to soften before being easy to scoop and serve. After that, the ice cream becomes harder and will need around 5 minutes. The unique thing about this recipe is that the ice cream doesn't go from rock hard to melted liquid. It will soften so it's scoopable like traditional ice cream you buy in tubs from the shops!

4. You can skip the mango and just fold condensed milk into the whipped cream and add vanilla - this will make a creamy vanilla ice cream. Go wild with add ins like choc chips, nuts etc!

5. This is optional, if you want a nice mango yellow colour. I didn't use it in the photos because the Honey Golds I used were such an intense colour but I did use it in the video.

Homemade Mango Ice Cream recipe video! Two areas to note: The stiffness of the cream (it's not softly whipped, it's stiff peaks) and how thick the mango puree is when cooked down (see how when I drag the wooden spoon across the skillet, it leaves a clear path through the mango puree). Oh! And of course, notice how the ice cream is truly scoopable like real store bought tubs of ice cream!

http://www.recipetineats.com/homemade-mango-ice-cream-recipe/

Lemon Blueberry Yogurt Loaf

This lemon blueberry yogurt loaf is moist and delicious with just the right amount of blueberries and lemon. Enjoy a slice for dessert today, perfect with tea or coffee!

Author: Joanna Cismaru
Prep Time 10 mins
Cook Time 1 hrs
Total Time 1 hrs 10 mins
Calories: 250 kcal
Servings: 12

Ingredients

For Loaf

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup Greek yogurt
1 cup granulated sugar
3 large eggs
2 tbsp lemon zest
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 1/2 cups blueberries fresh or frozen
1 tbsp all-purpose flour

For Lemon Syrup

1/3 cup lemon juice freshly squeezed
1 tbsp granulated sugar

For Lemon Glaze

1 cup icing sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice freshly squeezed
1 tsp vanilla extract
milk, if needed to thin out the glaze

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 F degrees. Grease an 8.5x4.5x2.5 inch loaf pan with butter or cooking spray then flour it.

2. In a large bowl whisk together the 1 1/2 cups of flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside.

3. In another bowl, whisk together the yogurt, sugar, eggs, lemon zest, vanilla extract and vegetable oil.

4. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and whisk until combined.

5. In another small bowl mix together the blueberries with the 1 tbsp of flour. This will prevent the blueberries from sinking to the bottom of the loaf. Gently fold the blueberries into the batter.

6. Pour the batter into the prepared loaf pan and bake for 50 minutes or until an inserted toothpick in the center of the loaf comes out clean. Each oven is different so baking time could vary greatly. Mine took about 1 hour and 10 minutes to be completely done.

7. While the loaf is baking make the lemon syrup by cooking the lemon juice and 1 tbsp of sugar in a small saucepan just until the sugar dissolves and the mixture is clear. Set aside.

8. Make the lemon glaze by whisking the icing sugar, lemon juice and vanilla extract. This glaze needs to be quite runny, so add milk as needed, about a tbsp at a time until the desired consistency is achieved.

9. When the cake is done, remove it from the oven and allow it to cook in the loaf pan for about 10 minutes.

10. Remove from loaf pan onto a baking rack.

11. Place the baking rack over a baking sheet.

12. Poke holes in the cake using a skewer or toothpick and then pour the lemon syrup all over the cake. Allow it to cool.

13. Once the cake is cooled, drizzle with the lemon glaze, cut into slices and serve.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/lemon-blueberry-yogurt-loaf/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=c9b9246b3c-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-c9b9246b3c-35465673

perfect white bread

Ingredients

4 and 1/2 teaspoons dry active yeast (or the equivalent of two packets)
3/4 cup warm water
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon salt
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, room temperature and cut into pieces
2 and 2/3 cup additional warm water
9-10 cups all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted, for brushing the tops of the loaves
Additional butter/cooking spray, for greasing your rising bowl and loaf pans

Directions

1. In the bowl of a stand mixer or a large bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water with a teaspoon of the sugar.

2. When the yeast is bubbled and foamy, mix in the rest of the sugar, the salt, the butter, and the warm water.

3. Slowly mix in 5 cups of flour, mixing on low speed until smooth.

4. Gradually add remaining flour, adding just enough to make smooth and slightly sticky dough.

5. Knead on low speed for 10 minutes.

6. Lightly grease a large bowl with cooking spray. Place dough in the greased bowl and turn to coat with spray. Cover and let rise in a warm place for one hour.

7. Preheat oven to 425.

8. When the dough has risen, punch it down and divide into three equal sized pieces.

9. Roll each piece into a rectangle on a lightly floured surface. Roll each rectangle up into a cylinder, and place each seam-side down in a lightly-greased bread pan (I used 9 inch bread pans). Cover and let rise in a warm place for one hour.

10. When the loaves have risen, place them in the preheated oven and bake 15 minutes. Cover the tops of the loaves with foil to prevent excessive browning, and bake another fifteen minutes.

11. Remove from oven and brush with melted butter. Let cool before slicing.

NOTE: For a change you could use half whole wheat flour/half white flour.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2013/06/perfect-white-bread.html

The Best Soft French Bread

Ingredients

2 1/4 cups warm water
1 tablespoon yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon salt
2 tablespoons oil
5-6 cups flour
1 teaspoon cornmeal
1 egg

Directions

1. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the yeast and sugar in the warm water. Let sit until foamy and bubbly. 2. Add the salt, oil, and 3 cups of flour, and mix until smooth.

3. Add additional flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until the dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl and doesn't stick to your finger when tapped lightly.

4. Let the dough rest ten minutes, then stir it down (I just turn my mixer on for a few seconds). Repeat four more times, stirring the dough down in between the rise intervals.

5. Prepare a baking sheet by lining with parchment or silicone and sprinkling with cornmeal.

6. Divide the dough in half, then roll each half out into a rectangle that is approximately 9 inches by 13 inches. Starting at the long side, roll the dough up into a long cylinder. Place seam side down on the prepared baking sheet, and repeat with remaining dough. Cut 3-4 slashes in the top of each loaf with a sharp knife. Cover lightly and let rise 30 minutes.

7. Preheat the oven to 375.

8. In a small bowl, whisk together the egg with a splash of water to make an egg wash. Brush the egg wash over the surface of both loaves.

9. Bake 30 minutes, or until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/02/the-best-soft-french-bread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to add this under the Potato Flax Bread.

Julie's Flour Blend

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour 
NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONJA - hope you are having a great day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would show you the time of your life. it would be lovely to meet all of you in the flesh (so to speak). what might be more fun if all of us came to you and spent the kap in the UK. --- sam



angelam said:


> Oh Sam, you make it sound so tempting. Maybe one year. Maybe we could get a party of UK KPers and all come together, what fun that would be!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always look forward to seeing what matthew does with the watermelon. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew and I are looking forward to it. Discussions about the watermelon are in early stages. I am sure that Matthew has been planning his white elephant gift too. He looks forward to it as much as I do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think your winters are as intense as ours though. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And our's of course are closing in noticeably- winter is on it's way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy for marilyn. wow - this would be a shock - just one would be a shock. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Can I call on all prayer warriers please for a friend of mine.? Her name is Marilyn and she has had an aneurysm in her neck and now has no feeling and cant move legs or body up to her chest. She has a long road of recovery (she is a dance teacher) and also is waiting for a result of a biopsy for a question mark something showing on her lung. :sm13: Poor woman, such an awful shock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is around 50°F - that would be great sleeping weather. --- sam



darowil said:


> We have a 31 tomorrow abut down to 29 again and I'm very happy with those temperatures. But nights have been round 13- looking at 12 tonight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think your winters are as intense as ours though. --- sam


Our winters here in Auckland tend to be very wet, with cold southerly winds with an occasional frost. Temps are around 15C during the day, which is quite mild compared to our mountain areas on north island central plateau, and the southern alps on South Island.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long did you live there? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The summer before I entered 6th grade we moved from Georgia to Texas (Garland). The house we lived in that summer was a cinder block house with small Jalise windows.(rolled or cranked open) OMG we roasted!!! We were used to hot weather in Georgia and in the summer used the huge attic fan and it cooled the house wonderfully. This house did not even had the attic fan and I remember just sitting and sweat pouring off you. Also was the first time I'd ever seen locust exoskeletons clinging to trees. Funny the things one remembers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't that be a great motorcycle trip. your husband could go with don and bob while you sit and knit and talk. you should think about it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our winters here in Auckland tend to be very wet, with cold southerly winds with an occasional frost. Temps are around 15C during the day, which is quite mild compared to our mountain areas on north island central plateau, and the southern alps on South Island.


I'd tell you about our winters with wind chill and lake effect snow, but it wouldn't be true of this winter! Don't know what to expect from week to week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will always be a shame that we will always be know for - our veterans gave so much in vietnam and then returned with no thanks for their service. shameful. i always wished we could have traded jane fonda for all the prisoners. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I can only imagine how difficult war veterans have in dealing with the effects of war. I think Vietnam vets probably suffer more as it was such a despised war. They were never welcomed home or appreciated. I think many people are now trying to let them know that they are appreciated for their efforts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful rose sonja - it bloomed just for you. look at all that chocolate on top - looks like a wonderful birthday cake. whp baled tje bortjdau cake? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes we do have an airport pammie - but you are right - no big planes land there. i took off from there in a private plane when i flew to illinois for dad's funeral. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is 1,031 miles (15 hours, 17 min) from Richardson, TX. Too far for me to drive alone. That is why I fly. You could check into that. Defiance doesn't have an airport, but there are some fairly close. It is such a fun weekend and we would love for you to come. I've been 3 of the 4 years. I sure hope I get to come this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Kaye and you have done so much . Is it nearly finished,


Thank you, my goal is to have the body completely done by tomorrow knit group and be starting the longer sleeve/armwarmers. We'll see how well I do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo....not only do I love the color but the pattern too. Very nice Kaye Jo.


Thank you! It's a fairly easy pattern but it requires two different row counters, but as long as you can keep that straight, it goes pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is so beautiful, Kaye. Love that shade of purple!


Thank you. Me too, it's a good thing I'm making it in a size too small for me or I'd be wanting to keep it. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sorlenna - and a great color. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what pattern did you use? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I really like it, and yay, it's yarn that I had in my stash, so that's even better. Hopefully she'll let me post a picture of her in it after I gift it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, nice job!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looking fabulous! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the kind of yarn they used to make those curly-q scarves with? i think it will make a great frilly skirt. i'll look at the patterns later. not as though i don't have enough already. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

men!



Swedenme said:


> Husband didn't believe me when I told him , had to go and look for his self


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will be missed grandma sherry - hopefully one of these years you can jump into your motor home and come to the kap. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> I was the person with the other motorhome Sam, but don't think we will be traveling to the US this year due to the rate of exchange on the Canadian to US dollar.
> Wishing Happy Birthday to Sonja, David and any others I have missed.
> Have just had to replace my laptop but was able to keep up with the TP.
> Have finished the Coffee Shop Wrap and about half way finished the Oaklet Shawl. Have decided to keep Coffee Shop Wrap for myself and will put the other one away for Christmas. Will post pictures when second shawl is done.
> Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope all goes well. a safe journey there and back. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looked like an awesome cake sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I did :sm02: and DIL baked coffee cup cakes so even though I shared which I thought was really generous of me :sm01: I still have plenty of cake left


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that all that is stopping you? lol there are planes that would chew up that mileage really fast. --- sam



KateB said:


> You made me curious, so I checked and Sam and I are 3,555 miles apart!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to spread out the birthday as long as possible. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It worked out well as we all had a lovely time and now I it will be extended over Wednesday


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Got myself caught up. Haven't been doing much knitting, I'm on day 5 out of 6 in a row at work, and my shoulder is bothering me quite a bit. Not to mention, I overstretched this morning when I was waking up and now I have a stiff neck of top of it. If today wasn't a holiday (President's Day), I probably would have called in, but I work for the county run nursing home, so we get extra pay for the holiday, as long as we worked our scheduled time the day of and the day before and after. So, living vicariously through everyone else's work on here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is certainly has been a mild winter for us. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'd tell you about our winters with wind chill and lake effect snow, but it wouldn't be true of this winter! Don't know what to expect from week to week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Too bad about lunch, I sure hope you son is feeling much better soon. 
Hope you had a lovely visit with DIL and niece.
Gorgeous rose, and in February! The cake is lovely too, yum!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


That's fabulous! I sure hope that it continues to work.

The poncho is great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours go into full berserker mode when a mouse gets in! They'll knock anything over trying to get to it. Luckily, I guess word got around the rodent community as we haven't had one for years now. LOL


LOL! That is good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn
> 
> ...


Marla has made scarves out of it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> A relaxing day sounds like what you need. Susan and Ben having their own space sounds good for all involved. Privacy and some seperation won't do any harm and lots of good. Good they are trying again- they took their time over it which seems wise. Where will Tim be?


Tim's bedroom is in the front third of the house but just off the kitchen, so he is easily accessible to both sets of adults. Of course, he is physically an adult himself now. Just in need of assistance with so many physical aspects of self-care that most of us don't even think about for ourselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i'm going to hold you to the no clean dishes for them before they return the dishes washed and clean. too bad about the bread pudding - but there will be more another time. hope you are getting plenty of sleep. --- sam


Sam, if I am very lucky, I may get 6 hours a night. If I get to sleep before midnight, then I'm up before 6 AM which isn't too bad. But then I'm very sleepy by about 10 PM that next night which brings me awake by a bout 4 AM. A vicious cycle. :sm16: :sm16: :sm25:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking the same thing , would rather have all the bad weather now , not in March April time and definitely not in the summer months


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it nice? It's really nice to work with also.
> It's Schachenmayr SMC Juvel in color 00182. I think I ordered it from Craftsy on sale to make something for Marla but then made her something else.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think your winters are as intense as ours though. --- sam


I am sure it's not!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


I hope all goes well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My niece had an aneurysm on the brain stem and was given only a 20% chance of surviving. Thank God she survived the surgery she had and months in a rehab facility in Milwaukee. Only if you knew her speech patterns before the aneurysm would you notice any difference and then only a slight difference. She was only 30 at the time.



budasha said:


> Is there nothing they can do for the aneurysm? Of course, sending prayers for her complete recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful rose and yummy cake!
Just celebrate all week!


Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo......I like that poncho. The stitch pattern really adds a punch to it. Do you have it available yet on Ravelry and Could it be made longer very easily?


Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what pattern did you use? --- sam


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camden


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this yarn & was wondering if anyone has used it. I'm thinking of making another of those frilly skirts for GD as she has worn hers to tatters????
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/red+heart%26%23174-+boutique+sassy+lace%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&from=fn
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so true. I could never understand why the protestors felt any of the soldiers were at fault, they were drafted & had no choice but to go. Protest the government not the poor guys forced to go


Bonnie, not all of those who served during Viet Nam were drafted. Don was a volunteer enlistee. He knew that my baby brother's draft number would likely come up in a short while (and he was in college studying Russian with the anticipation of being of service to our government); Don's expectation was to drop DB's need to be called up back to a point that he (DB) could finish his degree and not be called up at all.

That did not happen as planned; they both ended up serving from Air Force and Marine bases on Okinawa at the same time. What I didn't know was that Don spent most of that time in Laos and Cambodia--only coming back to Okinawa from time to time. My brother would fly aboard AF planes which, among other things, would drop chopped up cassette tapes which scattered and messed up the North Vietnamese radar signals and protected the planes and troops flying in them. Who knew such things could work? :sm09: :sm09:

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope all goes well.


Me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it woud have and I moved from Garland to Richardson so even next door neighbors possibly!


pammie1234 said:


> If you still lived in Garland, we would be neighbors! How fun would that have been!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are getting iris and daffodils blooming. Suppose to hit 79 by the end of the week! Spring has sprung!


RookieRetiree said:


> It is rather unusual. I keep looking to see if anything is peeking out yet, but so far nothing. It's to be in the 70's the rest if the week so maybe soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope all went well with the procedure and that all results are good.


sassafras123 said:


> I'm off for 1.5 hr. drive to surgery center to get colonoscopy done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that the kind of yarn they used to make those curly-q scarves with? i think it will make a great frilly skirt. i'll look at the patterns later. not as though i don't have enough already. lol --- sam


Yes, I've had other "frilly yarn" but this looks more flat so I just wondered if anyone has tried this particular one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


Glad it is over for you, Joy, apart from getting the results.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only 1 year then right back to Athens, GA. Dad was from Mesquite, TX and his DB had wanted him to move back and join him in business. Won't go into the details but to say dad's DIL was a strange one for sure and caused issues between the brothers concerning being in business together. Dad went ahead and moved back to Athens after 6 months but mom was a teacher and had a contract so mom, my sister, & I had to finish the school year (my DB was in the army then).



thewren said:


> how long did you live there? --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My niece had an aneurysm on the brain stem and was given only a 20% chance of surviving. Thank God she survived the surgery she had and months in a rehab facility in Milwaukee. Only if you knew her speech patterns before the aneurysm would you notice any difference and then only a slight difference. She was only 30 at the time.


That poor girl, good she recovered so well, often that's not the case


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, not all of those who served during Viet Nam were drafted. Don was a volunteer enlistee. He knew that my baby brother's draft number would likely come up in a short while (and he was in college studying Russian with the anticipation of being of service to our government); Don's expectation was to drop DB's need to be called up back to a point that he (DB) could finish his degree and not be called up at all.
> 
> That did not happen as planned; they both ended up serving from Air Force and Marine bases on Okinawa at the same time. What I didn't know was that Don spent most of that time in Laos and Cambodia--only coming back to Okinawa from time to time. My brother would fly aboard AF planes which, among other things, would drop chopped up cassette tapes which scattered and messed up the North Vietnamese radar signals and protected the planes and troops flying in them. Who knew such things could work? :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had thought at that time service was still mandatory. It's probably best you didn't know everything that was happening in it's either of them or you would have worried yourself sick


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Gwen, thank you. Cuddling with Maya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


So that is better?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


I'm glad you're doing OK, hope the results are good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Hope you are having a better day. Hug Ringo for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like Heidi, I took advantage of the sales this weekend and ordered a new bed for the guest room (queen size). Just got the metal frame and mattress set and will design and make a headboard later or get DH to do one. It will be delivered Wednesday, so today I went and purchased bedding for it. The old bed was a full/double size and on a futon frame. Definitely not the most comfortable bed even when I put a 3 inch foam topper on it. So now when any of you want to visit you should have a more comfy place to rest your head!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


That's great she doesn't need surgery, hope the cortisone shop helps. I hate to burst your bubble but they told me mine wasn't torn & were just going to scrape out the joint but when they went in it was torn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Hope you are having a better day. Hug Ringo for me.


He's on the floor so he's had a stroke- the hug will come later. About to make Chicken in Red Wine Casserole because I happen to have most of the ingredients- not a very common occurrence here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad no surgery required and hope the shot helps.



Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was mandatory but some just enlisted.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had thought at that time service was still mandatory. It's probably best you didn't know everything that was happening in it's either of them or you would have worried yourself sick


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie you took me back for a moment when you said Ringo had a stroke but then I realized you meant like a stroke of the hand/petting him....whew! 

I'm off to work on the lapghan so TTYL. Play nice and here's a hug to all {{{{{HUG}}}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I hope all works out for Susan & Ben & the new living arrangements. Is he working now? Seems you mentioned he quit his job when the problems started last year. Too bad about loosing the big pan of bread pudding, it's so good, I make it & rice pudding a few times over the winter, real comfort food.


Bonnie, he fell off his ladder (company equipment) on his first day back at work that week. Susan wondered if it was nearly deliberate and a cry for help when he felt his life was coming apart very quickly. Ben did injure his back at several points along the spinal column. Meds for pain didn't really help but when they insisted on MRIs to actually see what was there rather than guessing, he was recommended to a chiropractor for treatment as well as counseling with a professional. Susan had been seeing someone she trusted and was comfortable with professionally at that time. They both began marriage counseling and seem to have made strides forward over these last 6-8 months.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, not all of those who served during Viet Nam were drafted. Don was a volunteer enlistee. He knew that my baby brother's draft number would likely come up in a short while (and he was in college studying Russian with the anticipation of being of service to our government); Don's expectation was to drop DB's need to be called up back to a point that he (DB) could finish his degree and not be called up at all.
> 
> That did not happen as planned; they both ended up serving from Air Force and Marine bases on Okinawa at the same time. What I didn't know was that Don spent most of that time in Laos and Cambodia--only coming back to Okinawa from time to time. My brother would fly aboard AF planes which, among other things, would drop chopped up cassette tapes which scattered and messed up the North Vietnamese radar signals and protected the planes and troops flying in them. Who knew such things could work? :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


My brother was flying out of the Phillipines into Laos and Cambodia too. There's stuff we'll never know, but his service there kept three other brothers out of Vietnam. But one was on the DMZ in Korea so was 
probably in as much danger there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


Take it easy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I've had other "frilly yarn" but this looks more flat so I just wondered if anyone has tried this particular one.


You can make it as ruffly as you want depending on how many gathers you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Hope the shot works its magic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


I hope the cortisone shot will help. I would be so happy if I got that kind of result for my shoulder but don't think I will.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some interesting facts about some of our presidents - i really think you will enjoy this. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24749


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's on the floor so he's had a stroke- the hug will come later. About to make Chicken in Red Wine Casserole because I happen to have most of the ingredients- not a very common occurrence here!


Oh no, Ringo has had a stroke? Or do you mean he's getting a stroke from you? I hope the latter.

I see Gwenie thought the same.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, I admire the work. I have memories of my Grandad whittling while smoking a pipe on the backporch. I'm sure you'll be great at it as you're very talented with the baskets and jewelry I've seen.


Nice memories. Thank you for the compliment. We will see how I do!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i remember what it looks like. i couldn't remember. thanks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camden


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound - always nice to have a dog at home to cuddle. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


No fun, I hope you feel better tomorrow and that the results are benign and nothing that needs worrying about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you the baby of the family? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Only 1 year then right back to Athens, GA. Dad was from Mesquite, TX and his DB had wanted him to move back and join him in business. Won't go into the details but to say dad's DIL was a strange one for sure and caused issues between the brothers concerning being in business together. Dad went ahead and moved back to Athens after 6 months but mom was a teacher and had a contract so mom, my sister, & I had to finish the school year (my DB was in the army then).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So that is better?


Yes, if they get the inflammation down, she should have a lot less pain and be able to use it with little problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

In a brief moment of this video is a glimpse of Bella's sister Maddie playing a red and white guitar. I got to hear Maddie practicing the last time I was at her home. Such a talented young lady. http://wwmt.com/news/local/kalamazoo-academy-of-rock-holds-session-for-a-good-cause


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like Heidi, I took advantage of the sales this weekend and ordered a new bed for the guest room (queen size). Just got the metal frame and mattress set and will design and make a headboard later or get DH to do one. It will be delivered Wednesday, so today I went and purchased bedding for it. The old bed was a full/double size and on a futon frame. Definitely not the most comfortable bed even when I put a 3 inch foam topper on it. So now when any of you want to visit you should have a more comfy place to rest your head!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds, delicious, Tami. Will we see a picture of your walking stick?


You will eventually get to see it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, here is my DD's newest bunny...I don't know what kind, but I think she is too cute!


She is gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo......I like that poncho. The stitch pattern really adds a punch to it. Do you have it available yet on Ravelry and Could it be made longer very easily?


It's not on Ravelry yet (why I'm knitting it again--to make sure it's right). I was thinking last night that someone would ask about length--I will have to figure it out if the pattern is right, though right now not sure what the best approach is for that. It's worked from the bottom up with decreases so some charting would be needed. It could also be made with bigger needles but I haven't verified any other gauge at this point. I'll let you know!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had thought at that time service was still mandatory. It's probably best you didn't know everything that was happening in it's either of them or you would have worried yourself sick


It was mandatory, but my husband was capable of hoping he could beat the system for the better/safer outcome for my little brother.

As it was, we all did an awful lot of praying for the safety of the men we knew from before my two guys went to SE Asia--whether they were neighborhood boys from our hometown or young men who'd been guests in our home on base when Don and I were stationed at MCAS Cherry Point, NC. Some of them did not make it home alive or even in stable mental conditions when their hearts were still pumping live's blood. One of the neat things was that a neighbor friend of my brother's married an Okinawan young woman and brought her home to his family. Sadly, he died while quite young and left her to raise their younger children without him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONJA - hope you are having a great day. --- sam


Thank you Sam I did.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like Heidi, I took advantage of the sales this weekend and ordered a new bed for the guest room (queen size). Just got the metal frame and mattress set and will design and make a headboard later or get DH to do one. It will be delivered Wednesday, so today I went and purchased bedding for it. The old bed was a full/double size and on a futon frame. Definitely not the most comfortable bed even when I put a 3 inch foam topper on it. So now when any of you want to visit you should have a more comfy place to rest your head!


Speaking of resting heads at your house, Gwen, Have you heard anything from Carol Maliza and her DH since their visit with you and Brantley? Are they still traveling or back home soon?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great she doesn't need surgery, hope the cortisone shop helps. I hate to burst your bubble but they told me mine wasn't torn & were just going to scrape out the joint but when they went in it was torn


She has days where it doesn't bother her and then day when it's unbearable, so she wondered if it were really torn since it didn't always bother her to use it, so hopefully the MRI is right and she won't have to worry about it later on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> beautiful rose sonja - it bloomed just for you. look at all that chocolate on top - looks like a wonderful birthday cake. whp baled tje bortjdau cake? --- sam


Sons bought the chocolate cake and DIL made coffee cup cakes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's on the floor so he's had a stroke- the hug will come later. About to make Chicken in Red Wine Casserole because I happen to have most of the ingredients- not a very common occurrence here!


Yum! LOL! He's usually on you sofa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad no surgery required and hope the shot helps.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> In a brief moment of this video is a glimpse of Bella's sister Maddie playing a red and white guitar. I got to hear Maddie practicing the last time I was at her home. Such a talented young lady. http://wwmt.com/news/local/kalamazoo-academy-of-rock-holds-session-for-a-good-cause


That was really cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are fantastic! Thanks or posting them. Now I want to learn how to do it!!!


Lol! I won't be doing a workshop on it! Seriously though, check with the local senior centers. In Yuma, the community center had activities every day. Carving and wood burning was 3 days a week. They had other activities the other days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!

Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.

I worked an extra hour today so I can take time off for his surgery day and probably the day after, which will give me until Monday with no other things to worry about. We'll see how Friday goes. If he's sleeping a lot I should be able to get a bit done. Knitting anyway! Heh.

DD#3 is pet sitting again this weekend for the same folks. Short trip this time.

Going to work on the poncho for a bit.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Yay on the good results! The cortisone shot should help a lot. But there is a possibility that the pain might get worse for a day or so after the shot before it starts getting better, as the cortisone can irritate things in there a bit. When I was first diagnosed, I had bursitis on top of everything else, and the shot did take away a lot of the pain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I had my lizard that DD drew for me for a while, but I've had my current one for a long time now. I'm not sure if I had anything else, honestly. It might have been a project but I can't be sure.


I was going to say lizard. So that must be the one I remember and that Sam was talking about. She is talented indeed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Me too. 
Definitely have room for one more on the list, hoping that whatever the meeting is, that it goes very well for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i always look forward to seeing what matthew does with the watermelon. --- sam


It is usually a team effort on our part. I let him carve it. He lets me transfer the pattern from paper to the melon. I am glad that the effort is appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yay on the good results! The cortisone shot should help a lot. But there is a possibility that the pain might get worse for a day or so after the shot before it starts getting better, as the cortisone can irritate things in there a bit. When I was first diagnosed, I had bursitis on top of everything else, and the shot did take away a lot of the pain.


Thank you, I'll let her know so she doesn't panic if it hurts afterward.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was mandatory but some just enlisted.


My BIL's draft number was 8, so he and my sister did just that so he could join the Air Force. My sis lived with me when BIL was overseas. You are correct, it was an unpopular war and many of the men who had to fight it were treated badly when they came home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Nice to get the flower for your birthday.
Cake looks delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least there you are fairly close to one another. I just googled the distance from here to Sams, 3100km/1950 miles????


I googled London to Edinburgh 414 miles! (666km).
I remember telling people in London we were driving to Edinburgh, not far I thought. Many were totally stunned that anyone would drive that far- especially in one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


I really like that- would even wear it I think! Don't know when I last wore a poncho.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I googled London to Edinburgh 414 miles! (666km).


It is about 130 miles from my home to Sam's


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is about 130 miles from my home to Sam's


That's a nice little jaunt, I just googled us to Sam's, 17 h 21 min (1,146.5 mi) via I-80 E.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you took me back for a moment when you said Ringo had a stroke but then I realized you meant like a stroke of the hand/petting him....whew!
> 
> I'm off to work on the lapghan so TTYL. Play nice and here's a hug to all {{{{{HUG}}}}}


Sorry, Ringo is fit as a fiddle! and still close by me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh no, Ringo has had a stroke? Or do you mean he's getting a stroke from you? I hope the latter.
> 
> I see Gwenie thought the same.


Stroke of the hand- sorry brain seizure never occurred to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if they get the inflammation down, she should have a lot less pain and be able to use it with little problem.


Well lets hope the inflammation subsides!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! LOL! He's usually on you sofa.


yes he spends a lot of time on the sofa- but only when I am in the sitting room- where the telly is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You made me curious, so I checked and Sam and I are 3,555 miles apart!


Is that all? 16,220 km or 10,078 miles. I would be the furtherest away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that all? 16,220 km or 10,078 miles. I would be the furtherest away.


then Cathy, Heather and Denise, then me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


Bed sounds a good place after that. Hopefully the polyps don't show up anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


As long as the injections work that is better than needing surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well lets hope the inflammation subsides!


 :sm24: 
From our mouth to Gods ears.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as the injections work that is better than needing surgery.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was really cool!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My BIL's draft number was 8, so he and my sister did just that so he could join the Air Force. My sis lived with me when BIL was overseas. You are correct, it was an unpopular war and many of the men who had to fight it were treated badly when they came home.


I know that it was an unpopular war but I could never understand why the vets were treated so badly when they returned. It wasn't their choice to participate in that war. It was something horrible that they had to endure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stroke of the hand- sorry brain seizure never occurred to me!


I'm glad all is well.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute


Great birthday gifts!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


That's a nice haul. Do you like the square needles?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's a nice haul. Do you like the square needles?


I don't know yet but I heard they were easier on the hands and so I bought a couple of pairs to try them out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I don't know yet but I heard they were easier on the hands and so I bought a couple of pairs to try them out.


I have several sets of square needles and I love them, I think they are much easier on my hands and they don't roll away if you set them down. Hope you love them too.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I have several sets of square needles and I love them, I think they are much easier on my hands and they don't roll away if you set them down.


Good! Especially the part where they don't roll away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Good! Especially the part where they don't roll away.


LOL! It is one of the best parts, especially the dpn's. :sm24:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> that will always be a shame that we will always be know for - our veterans gave so much in vietnam and then returned with no thanks for their service. shameful. i always wished we could have traded jane fonda for all the prisoners. --- sam


Sam. I so agree with you. When Ray came home from Viet Nam there was no one at the airport except those who were picking up the vets. The men were told not to wear their uniforms because of the hate for the war. It was not their choice to go to Nam but the government. Ray has suffered the results for many years now. He did 20 years in the military and had a hard time finding a job when he got out. They wanted someone younger etc, I think there were times when he regretted his service.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that will always be a shame that we will always be know for - our veterans gave so much in vietnam and then returned with no thanks for their service. shameful. i always wished we could have traded jane fonda for all the prisoners. --- sam


They would probably give us our POW's to keep her in the US!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you! It's a fairly easy pattern but it requires two different row counters, but as long as you can keep that straight, it goes pretty well.


2 row counters?!!! I doubt if I could ever keep them straight. I often forget to move the number for the next row!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 2 row counters?!!! I doubt if I could ever keep them straight. I often forget to move the number for the next row!


And I use the movable tape for the chart, just to help keep track. lol 
I've used two counters a couple times, it works well, just make sure they are totally different so you don't mix them up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, not all of those who served during Viet Nam were drafted. Don was a volunteer enlistee. He knew that my baby brother's draft number would likely come up in a short while (and he was in college studying Russian with the anticipation of being of service to our government); Don's expectation was to drop DB's need to be called up back to a point that he (DB) could finish his degree and not be called up at all.
> 
> That did not happen as planned; they both ended up serving from Air Force and Marine bases on Okinawa at the same time. What I didn't know was that Don spent most of that time in Laos and Cambodia--only coming back to Okinawa from time to time. My brother would fly aboard AF planes which, among other things, would drop chopped up cassette tapes which scattered and messed up the North Vietnamese radar signals and protected the planes and troops flying in them. Who knew such things could work? :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Were you married during his service? I'm sure it was hard on you with Don and DB gone. You deserve a thank you as well as Don and DB.I'm sure it was a difficult time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only 1 year then right back to Athens, GA. Dad was from Mesquite, TX and his DB had wanted him to move back and join him in business. Won't go into the details but to say dad's DIL was a strange one for sure and caused issues between the brothers concerning being in business together. Dad went ahead and moved back to Athens after 6 months but mom was a teacher and had a contract so mom, my sister, & I had to finish the school year (my DB was in the army then).


Where did your mom teach?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


LOLOL!! I did that last weekend with my top, my cousin about died laughing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! I did that last weekend with my top, my cousin about died laughing.


Oh boy aren't we just the fashion trendsetters lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy aren't we just the fashion trendsetters lol!!


LOL! Absolutely! I think it was a fashion at one point in the 80's or 90's. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too.
> Definitely have room for one more on the list, hoping that whatever the meeting is, that it goes very well for her.


Thank you! I will explain the minute I can. I'm hoping for resolution soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


 :sm24: I've not tried the square needles but wonder if the larger sizes would be easier on the hands. I have a hard time with them at times. Looking forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I will explain the minute I can. I'm hoping for resolution soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Absolutely! I think it was a fashion at one point in the 80's or 90's. :sm12: :sm09:


Yes I think you're right. What made it worse though was hubby telling me they look like pyjamas and my bum looks enormous in them! Cheeky sod!
Well people wear their pjs to the mall nowadays so I'm right on trend, but a bit classier than they are I hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right. What made it worse though was hubby telling me they look like pyjamas and my bum looks enormous in them! Cheeky sod!
> Well people wear their pjs to the mall nowadays so I'm right on trend, but a bit classier than they are I hope.


 :sm06: Good thing you love him or he might be sleeping on the couch. LOL!

Definitely classier, I'm sure. lol I was in Walmart in San Antonio one day and there was a family in there, mom and kids were dressed and decently, dad was in pajamas and bare feet. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Good thing you love him or he might be sleeping on the couch. LOL!
> 
> Definitely classier, I'm sure. lol I was in Walmart in San Antonio one day and there was a family in there, mom and kids were dressed and decently, dad was in pajamas and bare feet. :sm16:


I know that's so sloppy, people do that a lot here as well, in the middle of the day too. ???? Hubby took his cheeky comments back after I put my pants on the right way, so he's off the hook!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know that's so sloppy, people do that a lot here as well, in the middle of the day too. ???? Hubby took his cheeky comments back after I put my pants on the right way, so he's off the hook!


Good man!! lol
Yes, I don't understand why it's so hard to put on real clothes these days instead of just living in pj's, Kerry, Christophers ex lived in hers when she wasn't in her work uniform more than she was in regular clothes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams.


Goodnight to you across the oceans!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, he fell off his ladder (company equipment) on his first day back at work that week. Susan wondered if it was nearly deliberate and a cry for help when he felt his life was coming apart very quickly. Ben did injure his back at several points along the spinal column. Meds for pain didn't really help but when they insisted on MRIs to actually see what was there rather than guessing, he was recommended to a chiropractor for treatment as well as counseling with a professional. Susan had been seeing someone she trusted and was comfortable with professionally at that time. They both began marriage counseling and seem to have made strides forward over these last 6-8 months.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope things work out for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother was flying out of the Phillipines into Laos and Cambodia too. There's stuff we'll never know, but his service there kept three other brothers out of Vietnam. But one was on the DMZ in Korea so was
> probably in as much danger there.


Did they not send more than one brother to an area? Just wondering how one brother saved 3 others from being there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> some interesting facts about some of our presidents - i really think you will enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24749


Interesting, I didn't know so many presidents had been shot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I hope all goes well for your DD & DHs surgery goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I googled London to Edinburgh 414 miles! (666km).
> I remember telling people in London we were driving to Edinburgh, not far I thought. Many were totally stunned that anyone would drive that far- especially in one day.


Its funny how those who live in smaller countries can't imagine travelling the distances we do on a regular basis. Even my relatives in Ontario can't believe we run into Saskatoon-160miles or Edmonton 200 miles- to shop for the day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


I have those Cubics needles, both circular & DPNs, I love them, especially for finer yarns. 
What have you got planned for the pretty yarns?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They would probably give us our POW's to keep her in the US!


????????. Jane Fonda was just in Alberta protesting the oil industry, she wouldn't talk to anyone who wasn't anti oil. I wish someone had asked her if she walked here. They come in their private planes & then bitch about the oil being pumped from the ground. I read where someone wrote her plane must run on fairy farts & angel dust????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Were you married during his service? I'm sure it was hard on you with Don and DB gone. You deserve a thank you as well as Don and DB.I'm sure it was a difficult time.


Very true, I can't imagine having them gone to war.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I've not tried the square needles but wonder if the larger sizes would be easier on the hands. I have a hard time with them at times. Looking forward to hearing what you think.


I have 2.5mm & 5mm DPNs & interchangables from 3.5-8 mm & like them all. The 2.5mm ones have such nice sharp points for the fine sock yarns


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Great news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good man!! lol
> Yes, I don't understand why it's so hard to put on real clothes these days instead of just living in pj's, Kerry, Christophers ex lived in hers when she wasn't in her work uniform more than she was in regular clothes.


I can't imagine leaving the house in PJs, seems people don't have much pride in their appearance. I wouldn't be caught dead in them outside the house. I notice quite a few people at the hotel breakfast in their PJs yesterday morning ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Hope you have a very happy birthday and a nice time playing with all that lovely yarn you got some very nice colour's there


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's almost 1:30 and I am still up watching TV and reading the TP. Caught up, so good time to shut down the computer and head to bed. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Until tomorrow, good night!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have those Cubics needles, both circular & DPNs, I love them, especially for finer yarns.
> What have you got planned for the pretty yarns?


No plans yet really but they are for making some sort of baby clothes.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan, don't feel bad I went to town wearing my blouse inside out one day and I was only in my 30's when that happened!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to bub just to jump start the healing. hope friday is a good day for both of you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> we would show you the time of your life. it would be lovely to meet all of you in the flesh (so to speak). what might be more fun if all of us came to you and spent the kap in the UK. --- sam


Come on over. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to add that there are tons of super positive energy zooming to your daughter so she can shine her brightest in this meeting. hope it turns out the way she wants it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great birthday present. think your hubby is a keeper. now what is your birthday? --- sam



cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a lot of our veterans have been mistreated regardless of the war or wars they fought in. and that is too bad - the higher ups get to stay out of danger - yet they don't take care of the men who fought so we could continuing living the life style we were used to. i think the government could do a lot more than they do. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Sam. I so agree with you. When Ray came home from Viet Nam there was no one at the airport except those who were picking up the vets. The men were told not to wear their uniforms because of the hate for the war. It was not their choice to go to Nam but the government. Ray has suffered the results for many years now. He did 20 years in the military and had a hard time finding a job when he got out. They wanted someone younger etc, I think there were times when he regretted his service.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i lost all respect for her - hanoi jane - they named her right. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> They would probably give us our POW's to keep her in the US!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you are the only one that noticed. shame on stu for laughing. it will be funny tomorrow. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I don't suppose anyone but you noticed though. Sounds like the sort of thing I would do. :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful rose sonja - it bloomed just for you. look at all that chocolate on top - looks like a wonderful birthday cake. whp baled tje bortjdau cake? --- sam


For a minute there I thought you were wishing Sonja happy birthday in Swedish! :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> It's almost 1:30 and I am still up watching TV and reading the TP. Caught up, so good time to shut down the computer and head to bed. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Until tomorrow, good night!


Sleep well. I've just had my breakfast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Not nice, but better than having to have an op.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Four sitting presidents have been killed, all of them by gunshot: Abraham Lincoln (the 16th President), James A. Garfield (the 20th President), William McKinley (the 25th President) and John F. Kennedy (the 35th President). this makes very interesting reading - i didn't know so many presidents had attempts on their life. it will only take a minute - you should read it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_presidential_assassination_attempts_and_plots



Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting, I didn't know so many presidents had been shot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would protest the oil industry - if for no other reason that they wield so much power - and they do just about anything they want to regardless of who it hurts. they need taken down a peg or two. however - not by hanoi jane fonda - she is still a traitor in my book. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Jane Fonda was just in Alberta protesting the oil industry, she wouldn't talk to anyone who wasn't anti oil. I wish someone had asked her if she walked here. They come in their private planes & then bitch about the oil being pumped from the ground. I read where someone wrote her plane must run on fairy farts & angel dust????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


Ooops 
I wore a top inside all day and it wasn't till I was getting ready for bed that I realised it was inside out .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren wrote:
beautiful rose sonja - it bloomed just for you. look at all that chocolate on top - looks like a wonderful birthday cake. whp baled tje bortjdau cake? --- sam

oh dear lord - i need to start proofing better - i didn't notice that at all. --- sam



KateB said:


> For a minute there I thought you were wishing Sonja happy birthday in Swedish! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> For a minute there I thought you were wishing Sonja happy birthday in Swedish! :sm09:


Took me a while to figure it out 
Grattis på födelsedagen is happy birthday in Swedish


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great birthday present. think your hubby is a keeper. now what is your birthday? --- sam


He is a keeper for sure! My birthday is the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Lovely gift!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

25 Things You Never Knew About the US Presidents

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24749


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of Birthdays amongst those who used to be regulars at the Tea Party, so I have absolutely no idea if they will see the greeting here?

* Gottastch*

and *MissPam*

in any case *Happy Happy Day to you both*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Is there nothing they can do for the aneurysm? Of course, sending prayers for her complete recovery.


I have no idea at this stage. The damage is done and the result is no movement and feeling as yet so my guess is the aneurysm "burst" ? I know she is being treated as having a stroke. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


That rose is very pretty and the cake looks delicious. I hope your youngest is feeling better. Enjoy Wednesday lunch. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


Very nice! And great that you got a good night sleep, hope it continues. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> You made me curious, so I checked and Sam and I are 3,555 miles apart!


And I am 15,816kms ..... 9,827 miles apart. LOL. Be right there Sam. I wish.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My niece had an aneurysm on the brain stem and was given only a 20% chance of surviving. Thank God she survived the surgery she had and months in a rehab facility in Milwaukee. Only if you knew her speech patterns before the aneurysm would you notice any difference and then only a slight difference. She was only 30 at the time.


Wow that is amazing. And she was so young at the time too. Glad she is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, Pammie,Angelam and Nikki, thank you. I'm home and in bed. He will tell me results next Wed. Removed 2 polyps. Long day. Glad to be home and cuddle Maya.


I am glad you are back home safe and sound. You must be worn out. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got the results of her MRI today, no surgery needed. She has Arthritis, Bursitis, and Tendonitis in that shoulder so a cortizone shot is what is called for to get the inflammation down and hopefully that will take care of the worst of the pain. They blew the diagnosis of rotator cuff tear out of the water. lol


Great that she doesnt need surgery. Definitely worth having the MRI then. I hope the shot gives her good pain relief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's on the floor so he's had a stroke- the hug will come later. About to make Chicken in Red Wine Casserole because I happen to have most of the ingredients- not a very common occurrence here!


Sounds yummy, enjoy.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, he fell off his ladder (company equipment) on his first day back at work that week. Susan wondered if it was nearly deliberate and a cry for help when he felt his life was coming apart very quickly. Ben did injure his back at several points along the spinal column. Meds for pain didn't really help but when they insisted on MRIs to actually see what was there rather than guessing, he was recommended to a chiropractor for treatment as well as counseling with a professional. Susan had been seeing someone she trusted and was comfortable with professionally at that time. They both began marriage counseling and seem to have made strides forward over these last 6-8 months.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope things continue to work out for them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> No...my birthday isn't until May. I guess my post wasn't clear when I said I might go there for my birthday dinner this year. It's Sonja's birthday. And yes, my youngest draws. I thought that was my avatar now. Isn't it showing up for you?


Wonderful that your daughter drew your avatar...so good!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> how much fun was that - looks beautiful. will there be another bunch tomorrow? --- sam


Sam, the tundra swans and snow geese seem to stay around for about a week. If you look up "Tundra swans at Middlecreek" on u tube, there are many videos folks posted (sorry, I don't know how to add a link ). The newspaper said there were over 4000 birds.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> what a great cloud picture heather - you got it perfectly. thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> 6 am here so definitely birthday although I decided to arrive exactly when 5 hungry siblings had just arrived home from school looking for food and they got me instead , midwife nearly gave mother heart failure when she said the first ones a girl let's see what the second one is :sm02: .


Wasn't that midwife a rascal!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've joined the front, back, and cap sleeves to start working in the round.


Lovely!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> I thought your finger was a man's bald head!


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> 71, wow, what a gorgeous day you had. That is amazing. I would like to see that someday. Not quite sure how far away Lancaster is but it is possible for sure after DH retires. Thank you for sharing this amazing event. We get swans that stay in the Bay not far from here but don't get that number. Perhaps they are on that lake in the middle of their migration.


The birds stop at Middlecreek Wildlife Management Area in Kleinfeltersville, PA each year. Look up "Tundra swans at Middlecreek" on u tube for videos of them.

I am not sure where you are, Daralene, but I have relatives in Schenectady, and it is about 295 miles from there to Lancaster. It is a lovely area to visit and it would be fun to meet you!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


LOL. I know a few people who wear those type of pants (slacks or whatever LOL). They do say they are very comfy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i meant to add that there are tons of super positive energy zooming to your daughter so she can shine her brightest in this meeting. hope it turns out the way she wants it. --- sam


RE Sorlenna's DD....... ditto from me too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Lunch was cancelled for today as youngest is still having stomach problems going Wednesday instead , DIL and niece are coming later so it's takeaway and birthday cake instead today
> With my birthday being in February I usually get snow of Mother Nature as a gift but this year I got this
> Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and there are more buds


Both wonderful!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> It is 1,031 miles (15 hours, 17 min) from Richardson, TX. Too far for me to drive alone. That is why I fly. You could check into that. Defiance doesn't have an airport, but there are some fairly close. It is such a fun weekend and we would love for you to come. I've been 3 of the 4 years. I sure hope I get to come this year.


It is about 507 miles from my house to Sam's! I agree, you should fly, Pammie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> So, either the addition of valerian is awesome or I was so tired from not sleeping for days before, it worked great! I fell asleep a bit faster and stayed asleep--feeling better today! I also made it a point to walk as briskly as I could through the store yesterday (not so easy with so many people there). I may have found a good tea for bedtime, provided it keeps working this well. What a relief.
> 
> And here's the poncho. The one I'm working up now will be dark blue (not the best for photos, but it's the only wool I had enough of). Since it's a square, it can be worn either with a flat edge at the bottom or with the point down.


Very nice and love the color!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's on the floor so he's had a stroke- the hug will come later. About to make Chicken in Red Wine Casserole because I happen to have most of the ingredients- not a very common occurrence here!


Yum!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It was mandatory, but my husband was capable of hoping he could beat the system for the better/safer outcome for my little brother.
> 
> As it was, we all did an awful lot of praying for the safety of the men we knew from before my two guys went to SE Asia--whether they were neighborhood boys from our hometown or young men who'd been guests in our home on base when Don and I were stationed at MCAS Cherry Point, NC. Some of them did not make it home alive or even in stable mental conditions when their hearts were still pumping live's blood. One of the neat things was that a neighbor friend of my brother's married an Okinawan young woman and brought her home to his family. Sadly, he died while quite young and left her to raise their younger children without him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There were a lot of us praying for the men over there. Seems the # of rural boys (and now girls too) in the military is huge. It's a major source of jobs & education.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She has days where it doesn't bother her and then day when it's unbearable, so she wondered if it were really torn since it didn't always bother her to use it, so hopefully the MRI is right and she won't have to worry about it later on.


Injuries don't seem to come and go, but weather affects so many other things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, Sam, Kaye, thank you. Feeling tip top.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for all the things you have going on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I googled London to Edinburgh 414 miles! (666km).
> I remember telling people in London we were driving to Edinburgh, not far I thought. Many were totally stunned that anyone would drive that far- especially in one day.


I'm about 400 miles from my hometown and never thought twice about driving there for long weekends.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, sending good wishes for DD2's meeting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a nice little jaunt, I just googled us to Sam's, 17 h 21 min (1,146.5 mi) via I-80 E.


I'm about an hour north of I-80 and Dawn is about an hour south if I-80. We can have a convoy either way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, lovely birthday gift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


I really like the KnittersPride needles and the yarn looks very nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its funny how those who live in smaller countries can't imagine travelling the distances we do on a regular basis. Even my relatives in Ontario can't believe we run into Saskatoon-160miles or Edmonton 200 miles- to shop for the day


I think I'm travelling if I go to Glasgow for the day....35 miles! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I don't know yet but I heard they were easier on the hands and so I bought a couple of pairs to try them out.


The square ones end up with a looser gauge for me, so you may have to change recommended sizes for anything where it matters, but not for scarves, blankets or washclothes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


I doubt that anyone noticed. I've been known to wear a top inside out. Printed tags are nice, but less visual clues.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gotta stitch and Miss Pam, Happy Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Were you married during his service? I'm sure it was hard on you with Don and DB gone. You deserve a thank you as well as Don and DB.I'm sure it was a difficult time.


A big thanks to all our vets and their families.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right. What made it worse though was hubby telling me they look like pyjamas and my bum looks enormous in them! Cheeky sod!
> Well people wear their pjs to the mall nowadays so I'm right on trend, but a bit classier than they are I hope.


From what I've seen of your size, your bum can't be very large. At least you have a bum..gravity has taken mine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wasn't that midwife a rascal!!


When I was in labour one midwife said to another, "Is that 2 heartbeats I hear or an echo?"!!! Fortunately it was the latter!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Gottastitch & Miss Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds yummy, enjoy.!


It was beautifully tender! Comes out an unusual colour, but taste wise it is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yum!


It is!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of Birthdays amongst those who used to be regulars at the Tea Party, so I have absolutely no idea if they will see the greeting here?
> 
> * Gottastch*
> 
> ...


Both of them are on Facebook so will extend birthday greetings that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have no idea at this stage. The damage is done and the result is no movement and feeling as yet so my guess is the aneurysm "burst" ? I know she is being treated as having a stroke. :sm13:


Hoping for the best and keeping the prayers going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both of them are on Facebook so will extend birthday greetings that way.


I have emailed them both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Sam, Kaye, thank you. Feeling tip top.


Wonderful news--hope results are good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'm travelling if I go to Glasgow for the day....35 miles! :sm16: :sm09:


That's less than most worker's one-way commute around here--hence our dependence on oil.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was in labour one midwife said to another, "Is that 2 heartbeats I hear or an echo?"!!! Fortunately it was the latter!


Midwife humor seems to be the same -- not funny.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I know a few people who wear those type of pants (slacks or whatever LOL). They do say they are very comfy.


They are very popular here too especially in the summer


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a nice little jaunt, I just googled us to Sam's, 17 h 21 min (1,146.5 mi) via I-80 E.


Almost exactly 500 mi. for us (497)!! Takes us about 8-9 hours because most of it is 4-lane divided highway and 65 - 70 mph speed limits. We will be driving to Roanoke, VA in May, which is almost exactly 500 miles in a different direction - South instead of West. Must be our year for 500 mile trips!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are very popular here too especially in the summer


Here, too. I love them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Almost exactly 500 mi. for us (497)!! Takes us about 8-9 hours because most of it is 4-lane divided highway and 65 - 70 mph speed limits. We will be driving to Roanoke, VA in May, which is almost exactly 500 miles in a different direction - South instead of West. Must be our year for 500 mile trips!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Looking forward to seeing you and Bob.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have 2.5mm & 5mm DPNs & interchangables from 3.5-8 mm & like them all. The 2.5mm ones have such nice sharp points for the fine sock yarns


Good to know. The fox/animal hoods I was making call for 9 or 10mm, which makes them go fast, but I have to take a lot of breaks because the needles get awkward. I ended up not knitting last night because my wrist and thumb are bothering me. I slept in the brace and will see if it helped. My wrist feels better but thumb is still bit iffy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know that's so sloppy, people do that a lot here as well, in the middle of the day too. ???? Hubby took his cheeky comments back after I put my pants on the right way, so he's off the hook!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Jane Fonda was just in Alberta protesting the oil industry, she wouldn't talk to anyone who wasn't anti oil. I wish someone had asked her if she walked here. They come in their private planes & then bitch about the oil being pumped from the ground. I read where someone wrote her plane must run on fairy farts & angel dust????????


Too bad someone didn't ask her that question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine leaving the house in PJs, seems people don't have much pride in their appearance. I wouldn't be caught dead in them outside the house. I notice quite a few people at the hotel breakfast in their PJs yesterday morning ????


I'm not a prude but that's not nice. The hotel should put up a sign asking for proper dress in the dining room. I'm sure other guests don't want to see them in the pj's; I know I wouldn't.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Fan, don't feel bad I went to town wearing my blouse inside out one day and I was only in my 30's when that happened!


I did the same and was in a restaurant when the waitress told me I had it on inside out. It was almost the same on both sides except for the tag at the neck. :sm12: Went to the washroom and changed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren wrote:
> beautiful rose sonja - it bloomed just for you. look at all that chocolate on top - looks like a wonderful birthday cake. whp baled tje bortjdau cake? --- sam
> 
> oh dear lord - i need to start proofing better - i didn't notice that at all. --- sam


"who baked the birthday cake"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of Birthdays amongst those who used to be regulars at the Tea Party, so I have absolutely no idea if they will see the greeting here?
> 
> * Gottastch*
> 
> ...


I wonder where they are. Happy Birthday ladies.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did the same and was in a restaurant when the waitress told me I had it on inside out. It was almost the same on both sides except for the tag at the neck. :sm12: Went to the washroom and changed.


I've done it too. Funny now, not so much at the time!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and Bob.


Looking forward to seeing everyone - is Dawn coming this year? I've missed her. We are going to VA over Memorial Day weekend, then 2 weeks later to KAP! Lots of travelling in a short time - last year our trips were spread out over the summer, this year they are close together. Well, maybe we can take a trip or two without a purpose later this summer - just wander around and see the sights! That would be different!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all for the good thoughts. I hope to know something tonight or tomorrow with DD. Surgery is Thursday so appreciate those thoughts as well. I slept OK last night but had to get up once (guess I didn't drink my tea early enough!). I also had a strange dream that I don't remember, just the unsettled feeling. That's not unusual, though. I'm having half caff this morning. 

Motorcycle group's breakfast today so need to get ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone - is Dawn coming this year? I've missed her. We are going to VA over Memorial Day weekend, then 2 weeks later to KAP! Lots of travelling in a short time - last year our trips were spread out over the summer, this year they are close together. Well, maybe we can take a trip or two without a purpose later this summer - just wander around and see the sights! That would be different!


That's the plan...Linda and Jynx too if at all possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.curejoy.com/content/green-tea-side-effects-who-must-not-consume/

I found this interesting...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Fan, don't feel bad I went to town wearing my blouse inside out one day and I was only in my 30's when that happened!


Last summer I went to visit my sister when she was at the lake, after I'd been there about 2 hrs she asked me if I always wore my tank top inside out????????in my defence, it only has a flat seam in the centre back but I still felt pretty stupid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost all respect for her - hanoi jane - they named her right. --- sam


I think she does a lot of things just for the publicity, just like coming to Fort McMurray. That sure backfired for Leonardo di Caprio, lots f people on the prairies won't go near a movie he's in. He was filming a movie near Calgary & a chinook came in, he announced to the world it was all because of global warming & our oil industry & has been making claims about that since when he knows nothing about our weather, the fool


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping they will find something like a gluten intolerance or irritable bowel syndrome. Neither fun, of course, but ways to get under control. Have you tried a gluten free diet, in case it is Crohn's disease? Could be worth a try. Kindly keep us informed. Prayers.


Someone also suggested helicobacter pylori - her mother had it for 18 months - a type of stomach ulcer. Put her on antibiotics for 10 days and things were fine.

While at Northwester Hospital, there was a banner in the waiting room talking about eosinophilic esophagus - called EOS for short - food driven allergy - dairy, eggs, wheat - everything my husband eats.

I appreciate all of the suggestions - am researching each and every one - I know they are 'specialists', but we are 'specialists' also - sometimes they think they know it all, but cannot see the forest for the trees. Plus, we have a vested interest in the health and lives of our loved ones.

Thank you, ever so much, for the prayers -

Love,
Teddy Bear


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would protest the oil industry - if for no other reason that they wield so much power - and they do just about anything they want to regardless of who it hurts. they need taken down a peg or two. however - not by hanoi jane fonda - she is still a traitor in my book. --- sam


I agree but we can't just turn. Off the tap tomorrow & that's what the protestors seem to think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.curejoy.com/content/green-tea-side-effects-who-must-not-consume/
> 
> I found this interesting...


That is interesting. I don't drink a lot of green tea, but good to know. I should be tested for anemia again, as I know I'm prone to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'm travelling if I go to Glasgow for the day....35 miles! :sm16: :sm09:


That's not much farther than I drove to work every day, sometimes several times a day when I was on call????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was in labour one midwife said to another, "Is that 2 heartbeats I hear or an echo?"!!! Fortunately it was the latter!


???? At least now days people don't get surprises like they used to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's less than most worker's one-way commute around here--hence our dependence on oil.


Exactly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.curejoy.com/content/green-tea-side-effects-who-must-not-consume/
> 
> I found this interesting...


Interesting. There was something on TV the other night warning people not to take green tea extract as it can cause liver failure, apparently it's been sold as a natural weight loss thing.
I'm lucky, caffeine doesn't affect me, I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still sleep all night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Someone also suggested helicobacter pylori - her mother had it for 18 months - a type of stomach ulcer. Put her on antibiotics for 10 days and things were fine.
> 
> While at Northwester Hospital, there was a banner in the waiting room talking about eosinophilic esophagus - called EOS for short - food driven allergy - dairy, eggs, wheat - everything my husband eats.
> 
> ...


I don't think H.pylori will make you lose weight like that, it's a bacteria that can cause stomach ulcers & can be nasty but I've never heard of anyone losing massive amounts of weight with it. I know I sure didnt but after treatment my stomach was better, hardly have had indigestion since.
I'm not trying to scare you but a friend of mine was losing a pound a day 2 yrs ago, couldn't eat anything, finally they discovered a tumour on her liver. I was very worried but she took chemo for 6 months & has been good since. They seem to be doing amazing things with liver cancer these days, just a few. Years ago it was a death sentence.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think H.pylori will make you lose weight like that, it's a bacteria that can cause stomach ulcers & can be nasty but I've never heard of anyone losing massive amounts of weight with it. I know I sure didnt but after treatment my stomach was better, hardly have had indigestion since.
> I'm not trying to scare you but a friend of mine was losing a pound a day 2 yrs ago, couldn't eat anything, finally they discovered a tumour on her liver. I was very worried but she took chemo for 6 months & has been good since. They seem to be doing amazing things with liver cancer these days, just a few. Years ago it was a death sentence.


Quite frankly, I don't think you can make me more worried than I am. I thank you for your input - ALL input is welcome!

I am preparing for the worst, hoping and praying for the best. That is the way I work and can get through things.

It makes it more difficult because I do not have much of a support system - although I do have God!

Love and Prayers,
Teddy Bear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Quite frankly, I don't think you can make me more worried than I am. I thank you for your input - ALL input is welcome!
> 
> I am preparing for the worst, hoping and praying for the best. That is the way I work and can get through things.
> 
> ...


Well you have us now, I know it's not the same but any time you need to talk or just be distracted for a while chat to us about anything and everything there is always someone here . I know everyone has kept me sane these last few months 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the trivia Sam; pretty cool and novel facts.



thewren said:


> some interesting facts about some of our presidents - i really think you will enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24749


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I am. My DB is 10 years older than me and DS is 6 1/2 years older than me.


thewren said:


> were you the baby of the family? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cool; thanks for sharing. By the way, how are you feeling?


pacer said:


> In a brief moment of this video is a glimpse of Bella's sister Maddie playing a red and white guitar. I got to hear Maddie practicing the last time I was at her home. Such a talented young lady. http://wwmt.com/news/local/kalamazoo-academy-of-rock-holds-session-for-a-good-cause


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.

Here is Naomi.


jheiens said:


> Speaking of resting heads at your house, Gwen, Have you heard anything from Carol Maliza and her DH since their visit with you and Brantley? Are they still traveling or back home soon?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are coffee cup cakes the cakes you make in mugs in your microwave? I make those sometimes and have quite a few recipes on my pintrest page.



Swedenme said:


> Sons bought the chocolate cake and DIL made coffee cup cakes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna, DD#2 in my prayers.


Sorlenna said:


> Bub's diagnosis was the same the first time he had this problem. The shot did him good for about three years (but then the tear happened). So I hope that Marla has as much luck with the shot and no tear!
> 
> Tomorrow my DD#2 could use some positive energy--she has an important meeting (I wish I could share about what but it still has to be confidential). So if y'all have room for one more on your list, we'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not a prude but that's not nice. The hotel should put up a sign asking for proper dress in the dining room. I'm sure other guests don't want to see them in the pj's; I know I wouldn't.


T-shirts and any kind if pull on pants equate to pajamas these days and I don't have a problem with that--it's leggings without anything over them that hurt my eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually wear longer ponchos, etc. but am thinking that one of the DGDs would really like it and perhaps even the DDs. Can't wait until it is available. (re: Sorlenna's poncho pattern). I have several of her patterns and really enjoy knitting them.



darowil said:


> I really like that- would even wear it I think! Don't know when I last wore a poncho.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Someone also suggested helicobacter pylori - her mother had it for 18 months - a type of stomach ulcer. Put her on antibiotics for 10 days and things were fine.
> 
> While at Northwester Hospital, there was a banner in the waiting room talking about eosinophilic esophagus - called EOS for short - food driven allergy - dairy, eggs, wheat - everything my husband eats.
> 
> ...


I agree totally and keeping a weather, BP, and food eaten journal can be very helpful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's not a bad drive for sure. Wish we were closer; I'd visit as often as allowed....but would remember even fish smell after 3 days! LOL :sm12: :sm09: :sm16:


pacer said:


> It is about 130 miles from my home to Sam's


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


Adorable! I've been waiting since last KAP when she was born to see a photo of her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I remember you and Marla's first KAP and do believe you two traveled the longest or close to it; think Kansasgma also had quite a trip. Of course that's not counting those that came from UK!


Poledra65 said:


> That's a nice little jaunt, I just googled us to Sam's, 17 h 21 min (1,146.5 mi) via I-80 E.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree totally and keeping a weather, BP, and food eaten journal can be very helpful. Praying for definitive results and treatment plan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


darowil said:


> Is that all? 16,220 km or 10,078 miles. I would be the furtherest away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree; never could understand the mistreatment. My brother was there. He has never talked about it and is quite understandably upset when people are so negative towards the Vietnam vets.



budasha said:


> I know that it was an unpopular war but I could never understand why the vets were treated so badly when they returned. It wasn't their choice to participate in that war. It was something horrible that they had to endure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice picks for your birthday. Of course, I love purple so especially love the purple yarn. Do you have patterns in mind for the yarns yet?



cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you tried the new 4-square needles from KnitPicks?



Poledra65 said:


> I have several sets of square needles and I love them, I think they are much easier on my hands and they don't roll away if you set them down. Hope you love them too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn, please tell Ray I said thank you so much for his military service. Also thanks to Don (Joy's DH) and Rookie's DH/Dale and any other's that served. My DB also is a Vietnam Vet and I always make a point to call and thank him on Veterans Day. Our soldiers did not have a choice yet did honorably serve our country where ever they were sent.


Railyn said:


> Sam. I so agree with you. When Ray came home from Viet Nam there was no one at the airport except those who were picking up the vets. The men were told not to wear their uniforms because of the hate for the war. It was not their choice to go to Nam but the government. Ray has suffered the results for many years now. He did 20 years in the military and had a hard time finding a job when he got out. They wanted someone younger etc, I think there were times when he regretted his service.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will use 2 row counters (different styles) when doing a pattern that has a series of row repeats (like the Coffee Shop Wrap from Ravelry) and it really made it easier. I just had to make sure I had two different style counters so I could rememer which represented how many repeats I had done and one that said what row I had done.



pammie1234 said:


> 2 row counters?!!! I doubt if I could ever keep them straight. I often forget to move the number for the next row!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I'd read further I'd have seen you do what I do with 2 counters....


Poledra65 said:


> And I use the movable tape for the chart, just to help keep track. lol
> I've used two counters a couple times, it works well, just make sure they are totally different so you don't mix them up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: I've done that with shirts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie she taught at a high school but I don't remember the name of it and I'm sure Richardson has grown considerably since I was in 6th grade. I don't even remember the name of the elementary school I was in; just remembered I lived close enough to walk to the school.



pammie1234 said:


> Where did your mom teach?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then Happy Birthday Cindy a day early! It will be just like me to forget to say it tomorrow!


cindygecko said:


> He is a keeper for sure! My birthday is the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please tell your friend not to give up hope and that she is in my prayers.



sugarsugar said:


> Wow that is amazing. And she was so young at the time too. Glad she is ok.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, exciting following Hannah's opportunities in study. Oxford sounds so posh! How proud you must be. I know how proud I was of DD Amy graduating her residency from Stanford.
Feeling good today. It's cloudy and windy but I think I'll put on winter jacket and walk Maya. Poor girl hasn't been out since Saturday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also like the KnittersPride and got the karbonz based on your recommendation; love them. Have another style of their's also (can't recall the name at this moment) and love them too; they are acrylic, fairy sharp point and just enough "grab" to help with very slippery yarn. I wish the karbonz also came in a light color.



RookieRetiree said:


> I really like the KnittersPride needles and the yarn looks very nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I did!


RookieRetiree said:


> Both of them are on Facebook so will extend birthday greetings that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its funny how those who live in smaller countries can't imagine travelling the distances we do on a regular basis. Even my relatives in Ontario can't believe we run into Saskatoon-160miles or Edmonton 200 miles- to shop for the day


LOL!! Just to go shopping when I was growing up in Glennallen, we'd have to go 300+ miles to go to Anchorage to do any real shopping. Closer to 500 if we were going to my grandparents in Kenai for the weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of Birthdays amongst those who used to be regulars at the Tea Party, so I have absolutely no idea if they will see the greeting here?
> 
> * Gottastch*
> 
> ...


Oh! Happy Birthday from me too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about an hour north of I-80 and Dawn is about an hour south if I-80. We can have a convoy either way.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was interesting about the green tea Rookie. Glad I don't drink it too often though I do enjoy it.



Sorlenna said:


> That is interesting. I don't drink a lot of green tea, but good to know. I should be tested for anemia again, as I know I'm prone to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wear leggings a lot but wear REAL long tunics with them and make sure to buy the a size larger than normal so they aren't quite so tight. If you are small (which I definitely am NOT) you can get away with them worn with shorter tops somewhat but even then I think a long tunic is much better.



RookieRetiree said:


> T-shirts and any kind if pull on pants equate to pajamas these days and I don't have a problem with that--it's leggings without anything over them that hurt my eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder where they are. Happy Birthday ladies.


I have heard back from them both- Pam is just busy with life, Kathy keeps getting virus warnings from an unsafe site (ie.,KP) when she tries to log in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, here are some more of Naomi then. Again, Carol said I could post them.



RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable! I've been waiting since last KAP when she was born to see a photo of her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sassafras; I am proud of her and of her decisions. How are you feeling since the tests?


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, exciting following Hannah's opportunities in study. Oxford sounds so posh! How proud you must be. I know how proud I was of DD Amy graduating her residency from Stanford.
> Feeling good today. It's cloudy and windy but I think I'll put on winter jacket and walk Maya. Poor girl hasn't been out since Saturday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've been on the computer way to long especially since i've got to get the guest room ready for the new bed to be delivered tomorrow. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


She'll have quite a good time and quite the resume.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


That sounds great, Gwen! Oxford is not very far away (in time) at all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilyn, please tell Ray I said thank you so much for his military service. Also thanks to Don (Joy's DH) and Rookie's DH/Dale and any other's that served. My DB also is a Vietnam Vet and I always make a point to call and thank him on Veterans Day. Our soldiers did not have a choice yet did honorably serve our country where ever they were sent.


Not to mislead anyone; it wasn't DH who was in the service, but 1 DB in the Vietnam era and 4 other brothers who served.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will use 2 row counters (different styles) when doing a pattern that has a series of row repeats (like the Coffee Shop Wrap from Ravelry) and it really made it easier. I just had to make sure I had two different style counters so I could rememer which represented how many repeats I had done and one that said what row I had done.


This makes me think a " how to read the knitting" workshop might be fun for KAP. It shows how to count rows, identify row and stitch patterns and other deciphering techniques. What do you think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, exciting following Hannah's opportunities in study. Oxford sounds so posh! How proud you must be. I know how proud I was of DD Amy graduating her residency from Stanford.
> Feeling good today. It's cloudy and windy but I think I'll put on winter jacket and walk Maya. Poor girl hasn't been out since Saturday.


That is very impressive. Congratulations, Amy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also like the KnittersPride and got the karbonz based on your recommendation; love them. Have another style of their's also (can't recall the name at this moment) and love them too; they are acrylic, fairy sharp point and just enough "grab" to help with very slippery yarn. I wish the karbonz also came in a light color.


My favorite of theirs is the Platina Nova reg and cubics.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard back from them both- Pam is just busy with life, Kathy keeps getting virus warnings from an unsafe site (ie.,KP) when she tries to log in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard back from them both- Pam is just busy with life, Kathy keeps getting virus warnings from an unsafe site (ie.,KP) when she tries to log in.


KP definitely has lots of risks and you need to have the proper precautions--just look at the number of users.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, here are some more of Naomi then. Again, Carol said I could post them.


Very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KP definitely has lots of risks and you need to have the proper precautions--just look at the number of users.


And those that have attempted to scam us- I remember getting a plea from someone who had only just registered- forget the details but several of us got it, then Admin deleted the original post- think it came through by PM, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the plan...Linda and Jynx too if at all possible.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.curejoy.com/content/green-tea-side-effects-who-must-not-consume/
> 
> I found this interesting...


I did too and thank you for posting. I see that I should avoid it and I just bought a box of it. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


She's a sweetheart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


Good for Hannah.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are coffee cup cakes the cakes you make in mugs in your microwave? I make those sometimes and have quite a few recipes on my pintrest page.


No not made in microwave these ones were baked in the oven 
But I think I will try cakes that are made in the microwave


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Well you have us now, I know it's not the same but any time you need to talk or just be distracted for a while chat to us about anything and everything there is always someone here . I know everyone has kept me sane these last few months
> Sonja


Thank you so much. You have brought tears to my eyes.

Love and Prayers, 
Teddy Bear


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops, sorry for the incorrect person Jeanette. Thank you to your DB for Vietnam and other 4 brothers that served. My dad was career army.



RookieRetiree said:


> Not to mislead anyone; it wasn't DH who was in the service, but 1 DB in the Vietnam era and 4 other brothers who served.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.

Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be a good one. I can knit but sure do over think the directions sometimes as you all know so well.


RookieRetiree said:


> This makes me think a " how to read the knitting" workshop might be fun for KAP. It shows how to count rows, identify row and stitch patterns and other deciphering techniques. What do you think?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm12: :sm09: :sm09: Yes the "walking dead green of the hand" but you look wonderful! Glad you are currently pain free and hope you remain that way. Prayers for a quick and pain free healing.



cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, nice to be able to put pic to name. Fetching green! Sonja said it so well, KTP is an extended family and wonderfully supportive.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


You look Great! You are alive and well.

Not knitting is a true bummer, but only a temporary one!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
> Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


Great to hear you are feeling so good!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the well wishes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops, sorry for the incorrect person Jeanette. Thank you to your DB for Vietnam and other 4 brothers that served. My dad was career army.


No problem.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


Good to hear it went well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you so much. You have brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Love and Prayers,
> Teddy Bear


You are welcome. I wish you and your husband all the best and hope the doctor's can find out what the problem is and help him on a speedy recovery


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
> Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


That's wonderful to be able to say; she does sound like a very accomplished person. Our youngest DD thought it would be cool to go to Stanford, but when Indiana U offered to pay her way, she went there. Good choice, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


Glad you are home and surgery went well hopefully it will stay pain free


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well you have us now, I know it's not the same but any time you need to talk or just be distracted for a while chat to us about anything and everything there is always someone here . I know everyone has kept me sane these last few months
> Sonja


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


What a cutie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
> Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


Its good to hear that you are feeling so good Joy long may it continue


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> T-shirts and any kind if pull on pants equate to pajamas these days and I don't have a problem with that--it's leggings without anything over them that hurt my eyes.


That's for sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KP definitely has lots of risks and you need to have the proper precautions--just look at the number of users.


I think there is a great advantage to using an iPad, I don't have trouble with viruses


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 21 February '17

Sickness has again hit the Moser household. Bailee has a very sore throat. Off to urgent care yesterday morning - her throat almost swollen shut - the test showed no strep - but they think she has mono. I haven't gotten a report yet today. Bailee is a very dramatic patient when ill.

Some rain today but still a pleasant temperature. The temps are to fall a little over the weekend and possibly a little more rain. Even so, it will still be very mild. Strange winter - I keep waiting for the other shoe to fall.

Cheddar Bay Biscuits

Anyone who's ever set foot inside Red Lobster knows how incredibly addictive the chain's Cheddar Bay Biscuits are. And the servers will basically keep bringing them until you explode! Better choice: Make this copycat recipe at home. It's got fewer calories, way less fat, and a boost of fiber, thanks to the whole-wheat flour and cauliflower (which you totally can't taste)!

1/6th of recipe (1 biscuit): 133 calories, 3.5g total fat (2g sat fat), 353mg sodium, 18g carbs, 3g fiber, 1.5g sugars, 8.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 4*

Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes 
Cool: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

1 cup roughly chopped cauliflower (or 3/4 cup cauliflower rice)
1 cup whole-wheat flour
3/4 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt
1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese
1 tbsp. whipped butter, room temperature
2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. dried parsley
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. salt
Dash cayenne pepper
Dash paprika

Directions:

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

1. Pulse cauliflower in a food processor until reduced to the consistency of coarse breadcrumbs. (Even if you begin with cauliflower rice, don't skip this step!)

2. Place cauliflower crumbs in a large microwave-safe bowl; cover and microwave for 2 minutes. Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for another 2 minutes, or until hot and soft.

3. Transfer to a fine-mesh strainer to drain. Let cool for about 10 minutes.

4. Using a clean dish towel (or paper towels) firmly press out as much liquid as possible.

5. Return cauliflower crumbs to the large bowl. Add remaining ingredients, and thoroughly mix.

6. Evenly form into 6 mounds (about 1/3 cup each), and place on the baking sheet, evenly spaced.

7. Bake until tops are golden brown and insides are cooked through, about 10 minutes.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipe-makeovers/healthy-cheddar-bay-biscuit-swap-with-cauliflower

S'mores Bites

Ingredients

7 graham crackers
6 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup powdered sugar
2 (1.55 ounce) Hershey bars, broken into squares
12 marshmallows, cut in half

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350.

2. Crush the graham crackers finely using a food processor or a ziplock bag and a rolling pin.

3. In a small bowl, mix together the graham crackers, butter, and powdered sugar.

4. Scoop about one teaspoon of the graham cracker mixture into 24 wells of a mini muffin tin and use your fingers to press the crumbs down.

5. Bake 4 minutes, then remove from the oven.

6. Add a piece of chocolate to each well of the muffin tin and top with half a marshmallow.

7. Return to the oven and cook an additional 2 minutes or until the marshmallows have softened.

8. To toast the marshmallows, turn on the broiler for 1-2 minutes, watching the marshmallows closely to prevent burning. 9. Remove from the oven and let cool slightly before serving.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/02/smores-bites.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Original Cracker Jacks in the Slow Cooker

I suppose this could feed 12 people. But instead it fed 4.

Ingredients

1 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons molasses
4 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 to 2 cups peanuts (if salted, decrease salt by 1/3 or so)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup popcorn kernels
--parchment paper or nonstick foil

The Directions.

1. Put the sugar, corn syrup, molasses, and butter into your crockpot and set on high.

2. Pop the corn and then some more because your kids will eat it all.

3. Get out a few mixing bowls in preparation for the popcorn coating.

4. Spread out a bunch of nonstick foil or parchment paper on your counter top or the floor so the popcorn will have room to cool and dry.

5. You are melting and heating the corn syrup mixture until everything is hot and bubbly. This will take 1-3 hours, depending upon the size of your crockpot and your altitude.

6. Check on your concoction after 45 minutes and every 15 min thereafter. The EHow article I referred to said to use a candy thermometer and that it is done at 250 degrees.

7. When the candy coating looks hot, bubbly and everything is completely melted, mix in your popcorn and peanuts.

8. If you don't have a big enough crockpot for everything to fit in nicely, put the popcorn in a large mixing bowl and carefully ladle the hot syrup over the top and mix with wooden spoons.

9. Spread the popcorn on the Release foil or parchment paper and sprinkle with the kosher salt.

NOTES: (1) You may need to do a couple of batches. (2) It is okay if it doesn't look "perfect"--this is just for fun! (3) Be sure to store any leftovers in an airtight can.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/04/original-cracker-jacks-made-in-crockpot.html

Naked Meatballs With Citrus Guac

A typical meatball recipe may call for high-FODMAP ingredients like garlic, onions, and breadcrumbs. These meatballs have none of that. Apart from flavorful seasoning and spices they're pretty much "naked," so you don't have to worry about triggering IBS symptoms.

The guacamole dip is naturally sweetened with orange juice. One fresh orange is considered low-FODMAP because of its balanced fructose content, and orange juice is safe in up to half-cup portions. The citrus and avocado pairing makes for a flavorful, heart-healthy addition to the subtly cinnamon flavored turkey meatballs.

Author: Leyla Shamayeva, MS, RD
Total Time 45 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 30 min 
Yield 10 servings (105 calories each)

Ingredients

1 pound 85% lean ground turkey
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1 medium avocado, peeled and mashed
3 tablespoons orange juice
zest from 1 medium orange
pinch red pepper flakes (less than 1/8 teaspoon, optional)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro leaves

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 350F.

2. Combine the ground turkey, salt, pepper, ginger, cinnamon, and cumin in a bowl. Don't be afraid to use your hands to incorporate the flavors in!

3. Form the mixture into round balls with your hands. You should have 10 medium meatballs when you're done.

4. Arrange the balls on a parchment lined baking sheet. Bake for 25-30 minutes.

5. As the meatballs are finishing up baking, combine the remainder of the ingredients in a small bowl and mix well. You should end up with about a tablespoon of guacamole per meatball.

6. Remove the meatballs from the oven and let cool for a few minutes before serving.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. Limes, lemons, and pineapple are also IBS-friendly. Swap out the orange juice and zest for lime and lemon juice and zest for a more traditional guacamole. Try pineapple juice and omit the zest for a more tropical version.

2. You can also make these meatballs using ground chicken, which also pairs well with guacamole.

3. Omit the red pepper flakes if you don't like your food spicy or if spicy food triggers heartburn or other digestive issues.

4. Low-FODMAP recipes generally omit garlic and onions because they are high in fructans. However, if you've reintroduced these foods or found that you can tolerate fructans, feel free to incorporate two medium chopped garlic cloves or half a finely chopped onion into the ground turkey mixture.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Insert toothpicks into the meatballs to serve as an appetizer or incorporate the meatballs into a full meal.

2. You can serve with a side of grilled vegetables (a few low-FODMAP choices include zucchini, green beans, bell peppers, carrots, and parsnips) or over mashed potatoes (potatoes are considered low-FODMAP, but if you're using sweet potatoes stick to a half-cup serving).

https://www.verywell.com/low-fodmap-naked-meatballs-with-citrus-guacamole-4122195?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170216&utm_term=bouncex

Golden Coconut Lentil Soup

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 30 mins 
Total time: 45 mins 
Total Cost: $4.27 
Cost Per Serving: $1.07 
Serves: 4 (1.5 cups each)

Ingredients

1 Tbsp olive oil (or coconut oil) $0.13
1 yellow onion $0.32
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 inch fresh ginger (about 1 Tbsp grated) $0.13
½ Tbsp ground turmeric $0.15
Pinch red pepper flakes $0.02
2-3 carrots $0.33
½ lb. red or yellow lentils (about 1 cup) $1.35
4 cups water $0.00
13.5 oz. coconut milk $0.99
½ Tbsp salt (or to taste) $0.05

TOPPINGS (OPTIONAL)

⅓ cup large, unsweetened coconut flakes $0.16
¼ bunch cilantro $0.10
2 cups cooked jasmine rice $0.38

Instructions

1. Add the olive oil to a large pot.

2. Dice the onion, mince the garlic, and grate or mince the ginger (I use a small-holed cheese grater). Sauté the onion, garlic, and ginger in the olive oil over medium heat for 2-3 minutes, or until the onions are soft and transparent. While the onions, garlic, and ginger are sautéing, peel and slice the carrots.

3. Add the turmeric and red pepper to the pot and sauté for a minute more.

4. Add the carrots to the pot. Sauté for a minute more and then add the lentils and water. Place a lid on the pot and bring it up to a boil over high heat. Then turn the heat down to low and simmer for 20 minutes.

5. Toast the coconut flakes while the soup simmers. Add the coconut flakes to a dry skillet and place it over medium-low heat. Stir continuously as the flakes heat until they are about 50% golden brown (1-3 minutes). Remove the flakes from the hot skillet immediately to stop the toasting process.

6. After 20 minutes the lentils should be soft and broken down. Stir the coconut milk into the soup. Use an immersion blender or carefully blend the warm soup in small batches until about half of the soup is puréed (or all of it if you want it completely smooth). Once blended, begin adding salt, ½ tsp at a time, until the soup is properly seasoned. I used 1.5 tsp or ½ Tbsp of salt. Also adjust the red pepper flakes, if desired.

7. To serve the soup, ladle about 1.5 cups into a bowl and top with ½ cup cooked rice, some fresh cilantro leaves, and a sprinkle of toasted coconut flakes.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/golden-coconut-lentil-soup/

Gluten Free Pizza
Gluten Intolerant? You Can Still Enjoy a Tasty Pizza!

Ingredients

Base:

10 2/3 oz of rice flour
3 1/2 oz of gram flour
7 1/16 oz of potato flour
3 tsp xanthan gum, level
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 1/16 fl oz of olive oil
3/4 oz of fast-action dried yeast
Warm water, 400-450ml

Tomato Sauce

14 1/8 oz of tinned chopped tomatoes, Italian
1/2 tsp salt
1 pinch of sugar
Black pepper, a few grinds

Toppings

Mozzarella cheese
Fresh basil
Black olives
Prosciutto, optional, omit if serving to vegetarians

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF/gas mark 6.

2. Place the different kinds of flour, xanthan gum, salt, olive oil, and yeast in a food processor and pulse until combined.

3. Add the water (a little at the time and pulsing between each addition), until you have a soft, but not sticky, dough. Place the dough into a plastic sandwich bag while you make the tomato sauce.

4. Using a hand blender, blitz the tomatoes with the other ingredients (salt, pepper and sugar) until completely smooth.

5. Cut the dough in 6 equal pieces and roll each piece out into a thin, 9 inch round base, and place each one on a floured baking tray.

6. Ladle the tomato sauce on top of each base and spread evenly. Add the toppings (you can use whatever you like) and a drizzle of oil. Place the pizzas in the oven and bake for 15 minutes, or until crisp and golden.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24574

Chicken Parmesan Meatball Crostini

Oh, and if you wanted to make just the meatballs and serve them over pasta, that works too. 
PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 20 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
yields: Makes About 16 Mini Crostini's

Ingredients

1 pound ground chicken
1/4 cup panko bread crumbs
1/4 cup grated pecorino or parmesan cheese
1 egg
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
kosher salt and pepper
1 loaf whole grain french bread, sliced
3 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup fresh basil, chopped
1 cup marinara sauce
8 ounces mozzarella cheese
fresh basil and or arugula, for serving

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, combine the ground chicken, bread crumbs, pecorino, egg, Italian seasoning and a pinch each of salt and pepper.

2. Roll mixture into scant tablespoon size balls, you should get around 16 meatballs.

3. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

4. Arrange the bread slices on a baking sheet and drizzle lightly with olive oil to coat.

5. Sprinkle the fresh basil over the bread.

6. Transfer to the oven and bake for 8-10 minutes or until toasted.

7. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat and add a tablespoon of olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add the meatballs and cook for 3-5 minutes per side or until lightly golden, about 8-10 minutes total.

8. Remove the bread from the oven and top each piece with a little marinara. Add a meatball and then top with mozzarella. Return the baking sheet to the oven and bake for 5-10 minutes or until the cheese has melted.

9. Serve the crostini warm, topped with fresh basil and extra parmesan.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/chicken-parmesan-meatball-crostini/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry sonja - i will try and watch my fingers more carefully. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Took me a while to figure it out
> Grattis på födelsedagen is happy birthday in Swedish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll join in and with them goth a very happy birthday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of Birthdays amongst those who used to be regulars at the Tea Party, so I have absolutely no idea if they will see the greeting here?
> 
> * Gottastch*
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> All set for my birthday now! My dh let's me pick what I want so I got some square circular needles. And one regular pair of size 11 circular needles. Will post a pic In a minute. And yarn of course!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Now that's what I call a birthday present!! Enjoy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday miss Pam & Kathy, hope you have a great day.

Desert Joy, I'm glad you are doing well today & congratulations to your DD on her studies.

Gwen, congratulations to Hannah on her great opportunities in her studies. Thanks for sharing the photos of Naomi. She's beautiful 

Cindy, I'm glad the surgery went well. Nice to put a face with a name

Sam, I hope Bailee doesn't have mono, she will be down & out for a while if it's that & often it comes back if you don't get lots of rest. I know my son slept for about 2-3 months before he finally beat it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: Yes the "walking dead green of the hand" but you look wonderful! Glad you are currently pain free and hope you remain that way. Prayers for a quick and pain free healing.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


So glad everything went well. Hopefully you won't have any pain. Too bad you can't knit right away but don't push it. Good to see you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good recipes. The cheddar biscuits are different using cauliflower. Must try that after I get all the ingredients.

Sorry that Baillie is sick. Hope it isn't mono. I don't know if something can be done for that. Does anyone here know? I know some of you have had it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> More good recipes. The cheddar biscuits are different using cauliflower. Must try that after I get all the ingredients.
> 
> Sorry that Baillie is sick. Hope it isn't mono. I don't know if something can be done for that. Does anyone here know? I know some of you have had it.


There wasn't much that could be done for it, when I was 13- I remember being off school for around 3 months. Sit out the fever, and take it quietly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two very cute FREE knit hat patterns. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/single-leaf-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ring-of-leaves-hat


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not made in microwave these ones were baked in the oven
> But I think I will try cakes that are made in the microwave


I was thinking coffee cakes baked in cupcake tins. I've never tried the microwave ones.

And how beautiful is Naomi! Thanks for sharing those, Gwen. Glad to know Carol's well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you're through the surgery, Cindy. Let the healing commence and be quick!

Joy, so happy to hear you feel good!

Oh, and yay for Hannah! What an adventure she will have.

On the phone with DD#2 now--more questions than answers at the moment, but I *hope* we're getting closer.

I need to go look at that shawl pattern again--another snag. :sm16: I don't type as well as I think, I think!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sale-yarns/

This is a place in Ft. Wayne not too far from Sam's. I really like their yarn selections.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> two very cute FREE knit hat patterns. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/single-leaf-hat
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ring-of-leaves-hat


Thanks, Sam. I'm always looking for hat patterns.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Jane Fonda was just in Alberta protesting the oil industry, she wouldn't talk to anyone who wasn't anti oil. I wish someone had asked her if she walked here. They come in their private planes & then bitch about the oil being pumped from the ground. I read where someone wrote her plane must run on fairy farts & angel dust????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It was a beautiful day here, windy as heck but the laundry I hung on the line dried quickly, it was 70F for the high, Thursday and Friday we are to be in the 30's and 8-12 inches of total accumulation of snow, I sure hope that they are wrong, although we do need the moisture, David is headed to Iowa tomorrow again, he's just glad he won't be here to shovel. :sm16: 
Supposed to be really windy though, so I hope he has no problems this trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good to know. The fox/animal hoods I was making call for 9 or 10mm, which makes them go fast, but I have to take a lot of breaks because the needles get awkward. I ended up not knitting last night because my wrist and thumb are bothering me. I slept in the brace and will see if it helped. My wrist feels better but thumb is still bit iffy.


I sure hope that your thumb is feeling as good as your wrist soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree but we can't just turn. Off the tap tomorrow & that's what the protestors seem to think.


As David says, until we have a reliable & cost effective alternative, we are dependent on petroleum.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cindy, so glad you are home and your hand is already on its way to being healed. Be careful not to overdo it as it "comes alive" after the anesthesia wears off. Take time to rest and keep it elevated on a pillow when you sit in a recliner or sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well you have us now, I know it's not the same but any time you need to talk or just be distracted for a while chat to us about anything and everything there is always someone here . I know everyone has kept me sane these last few months
> Sonja


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


Awe!! What a little cutie pie!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I remember you and Marla's first KAP and do believe you two traveled the longest or close to it; think Kansasgma also had quite a trip. Of course that's not counting those that came from UK!


It is quite a drive, we're going to leave here on Sunday, drive most of the way to New Jersey, and stop for the night, then go the rest of the way to Marla's mom, then on Thursday morning we'll drive to Defiance, and then head back on Monday, stop for the night, then be home at a decent time on Tuesday. Thankfully my neighbor will help with my dogs and with any luck David will decide to take a week of vacation and take care of the dogs and go fishing. The dogs/cats are my only real concern. 
Oh, Jeanette, Marla and I will each bring at least one item for the auction, I'll let you know if it turns into more than that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It is quite a drive, we're going to leave here on Sunday, drive most of the way to New Jersey, and stop for the night, then go the rest of the way to Marla's mom, then on Thursday morning we'll drive to Defiance, and then head back on Monday, stop for the night, then be home at a decent time on Tuesday. Thankfully my neighbor will help with my dogs and with any luck David will decide to take a week of vacation and take care of the dogs and go fishing. The dogs/cats are my only real concern.
> Oh, Jeanette, Marla and I will each bring at least one item for the auction, I'll let you know if it turns into more than that.


We are excited to see both of you again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like she is much like her mom. I'm sure she and her children give you much happiness and joy. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
> Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> Its good to hear that you are feeling so good Joy long may it continue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember Kathy Hinkle showing some yarn she purchased there awhile back and I loved it so much I ordered some from there. Boy would I love to go to that shop. The yarn is beautiful!



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sale-yarns/
> 
> This is a place in Ft. Wayne not too far from Sam's. I really like their yarn selections.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I am totally in love with it! Please tell Matthew he has outdone himself! Love, love, love it!



pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful art again from Matthew. Let him know how much we love seeing his work and his updates on his projects.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, what a beautiful bowl Matthew has created, he is really an amazing talent


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


Sanity in the middle of insanity.

So nice to know there are caring people out there who do not judge, but help to keep us grounded.

Love and Prayers, 
Teddy Bear


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, Amy is CA resident so although expensive less than out of state tuition. Thank you.
Sonja and Bonnie, thank you so much. All the good wishes feel like warm hug.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you. I even did about 15 minutes of floor yoga. 
Pacer, what a happy bowl, makes me smile just seeing picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


That's great! Hannah's really getting some traveling in, she's sure to have a great time. If she enjoys traveling, hopefully the field she goes into post graduation will allow for some travel at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you tried the new 4-square needles from KnitPicks?


A friend ordered them but she hadn't tried them yet last I talked to her, I'll let you know if I remember to ask her when I talk to her next. 
Marla ordered the crochet hooks, well 2 of them, and I don't think she's used them yet either.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, bless you sis, they bring me mountains of pride, joy and happiness as you experience with your daughters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I'd read further I'd have seen you do what I do with 2 counters....


Great minds think alike! lol I've used 3 before on one pattern, that gets a little hairy. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, exciting following Hannah's opportunities in study. Oxford sounds so posh! How proud you must be. I know how proud I was of DD Amy graduating her residency from Stanford.
> Feeling good today. It's cloudy and windy but I think I'll put on winter jacket and walk Maya. Poor girl hasn't been out since Saturday.


I'm so glad Joy that you are feeling well enough to take Maya for a walk. 
Amy did very well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, here are some more of Naomi then. Again, Carol said I could post them.


Awe!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This makes me think a " how to read the knitting" workshop might be fun for KAP. It shows how to count rows, identify row and stitch patterns and other deciphering techniques. What do you think?


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very true, I can't imagine having them gone to war.


Pammie, we had been married for over 3 years before he left for boot camp in San Diego shortly after his 25th birthday in 1967. I didn't see him again for 14 weeks for just 30 days, before he reported to the naval air station in Millington, TN, a few miles north of Memphis. By that time, I'd signed a contract to teach at my former high school and began the school year just a week before my actual college graduation. Within a very few months, he was re-assigned to Cherry Point, NC, on the East coast. I joined him in late January after my Board released me from my contract. Paula was born there in 1968 and Don reported to Iwakuni, Japan, in August of that year. By the time I'd saved nearly enough money for the government to allow me to join him and get home at my expense, if necessary, because he didn't have sufficient rank at the time. He was re-assogned to Okinawa and Paula and I did not see him again for 13 months. With not one word of the actual assignments he completed.

In late September of 1969, the three of us traveled to Yuma, AZ, (5 days in a VW Squareback with 2 dogs and an 18 month-old) where we lived in an 8' x 40' trailer built in Detroit in 1948--with no insulation at all used in construction!!!--in the middle of a 5-acre patch of desert while most of our belongings remained in storage. By February of the next year we were preparing to return to Illinois, our home state. Again, 5 days with 2 dogs and a 22 month-old. lololol

All told, a rather interesting, unsettling, and sometimes frightening, 4 year enlistment .

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


Lovely lady with a zombie hand, but it's good that you are feeling okay, hopefully you won't have much if any, pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, feeling good! Walked Maya, and went to Walmart! It feels SO good to feel good!
> Jeanette, thank you. Amy was 48 yesterday. She is a psychiatrist, single mom of two teenage daughters, her ex and her have managed co-parenting well over the years. I'm very proud of the compassionate, loving woman she is.


It's so great that they are able to co-parent successfully, so many can't/won't even try, and others one is willing but the other isn't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday miss Pam & Kathy, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Desert Joy, I'm glad you are doing well today & congratulations to your DD on her studies.
> 
> ...


I had Mono when I was 19, I was working so many hours I just wore out my body, found out at the time of diagnosis that I was also prego, so no meds, I had worked a week before finally deciding it was bad enough to go to the doc, he said it was the worst case he'd ever seen, I had mold growing in my throat. I was out of work for a week and then was fine and went back to work, but he did tell me to rest more and not work so much. I've never had it again, but I think I may be an exception to the rule. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


That looks fantastic! Well done Matthew!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are excited to see both of you again.


We are excited to see you all too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pammie, we had been married for over 3 years before he left for boot camp in San Diego shortly after his 25th birthday in 1967. I didn't see him again for 14 weeks for just 30 days, before he reported to the naval air station in Millington, TN, a few miles north of Memphis. By that time, I'd signed a contract to teach at my former high school and began the school year just a week before my actual college graduation. Within a very few months, he was re-assigned to Cherry Point, NC, on the East coast. I joined him in late January after my Board released me from my contract. Paula was born there in 1968 and Don reported to Iwakuni, Japan, in August of that year. By the time I'd saved nearly enough money for the government to allow me to join him and get home at my expense, if necessary, because he didn't have sufficient rank at the time. He was re-assogned to Okinawa and Paula and I did not see him again for 13 months. With not one word of the actual assignments he completed.
> 
> In late September of 1969, the three of us traveled to Yuma, AZ, (5 days in a VW Squareback with 2 dogs and an 18 month-old) where we lived in an 8' x 40' trailer built in Detroit in 1948--with no insulation at all used in construction!!!--in the middle of a 5-acre patch of desert while most of our belongings remained in storage. By February of the next year we were preparing to return to Illinois, our home state. Again, 5 days with 2 dogs and a 22 month-old. lololol
> 
> ...


Wow, that was an adventurous 4 years, there must have been some periods that seemed to last forever and then others that seemed to fly by like crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you're through the surgery, Cindy. Let the healing commence and be quick!
> 
> Joy, so happy to hear you feel good!
> 
> ...


Hoping that your DD finally gets everything figured out and finalized soon so she and you have less uncertainty, and can start moving forward. 
LOL! I have that problem often, rented fingers. lol You'll have the pattern all smoothed out soon. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


The time will pass quickly. I love the green hand. You could be the incredible Hill.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


Glad that it was successful and hopefully not too much pain to come. You'll be knitting before you know it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sale-yarns/
> 
> This is a place in Ft. Wayne not too far from Sam's. I really like their yarn selections.


I've ordered from them. I bet the store is awesome! One of the few places that I found solid colors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pammie, we had been married for over 3 years before he left for boot camp in San Diego shortly after his 25th birthday in 1967. I didn't see him again for 14 weeks for just 30 days, before he reported to the naval air station in Millington, TN, a few miles north of Memphis. By that time, I'd signed a contract to teach at my former high school and began the school year just a week before my actual college graduation. Within a very few months, he was re-assigned to Cherry Point, NC, on the East coast. I joined him in late January after my Board released me from my contract. Paula was born there in 1968 and Don reported to Iwakuni, Japan, in August of that year. By the time I'd saved nearly enough money for the government to allow me to join him and get home at my expense, if necessary, because he didn't have sufficient rank at the time. He was re-assogned to Okinawa and Paula and I did not see him again for 13 months. With not one word of the actual assignments he completed.
> 
> In late September of 1969, the three of us traveled to Yuma, AZ, (5 days in a VW Squareback with 2 dogs and an 18 month-old) where we lived in an 8' x 40' trailer built in Detroit in 1948--with no insulation at all used in construction!!!--in the middle of a 5-acre patch of desert while most of our belongings remained in storage. By February of the next year we were preparing to return to Illinois, our home state. Again, 5 days with 2 dogs and a 22 month-old. lololol
> 
> ...


Wonderful story, Joy. I can only imagine how difficult those years were, but awesome how rewarding your life with Don has been.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer I went to visit my sister when she was at the lake, after I'd been there about 2 hrs she asked me if I always wore my tank top inside out????????in my defence, it only has a flat seam in the centre back but I still felt pretty stupid


On one of my trips, when I met the others for breakfast, one of the guys said, I have that shirt, but it's different. The pic is on the back! Went to the restroom and turned my shirt around. This was not even the first time that that happened! I really need to double check my clothing more often.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Quite frankly, I don't think you can make me more worried than I am. I thank you for your input - ALL input is welcome!
> 
> I am preparing for the worst, hoping and praying for the best. That is the way I work and can get through things.
> 
> ...


We are also part of your support system!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> On one of my trips, when I met the others for breakfast, one of the guys said, I have that shirt, but it's different. The pic is on the back! Went to the restroom and turned my shirt around. This was not even the first time that that happened! I really need to double check my clothing more often.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are also part of your support system!


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen: Congratulations on Hannah's great decisions. I'm sure that you were an integral part in her success.

Please tell Carol that Naomi is adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


Love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is quite a drive, we're going to leave here on Sunday, drive most of the way to New Jersey, and stop for the night, then go the rest of the way to Marla's mom, then on Thursday morning we'll drive to Defiance, and then head back on Monday, stop for the night, then be home at a decent time on Tuesday. Thankfully my neighbor will help with my dogs and with any luck David will decide to take a week of vacation and take care of the dogs and go fishing. The dogs/cats are my only real concern.
> Oh, Jeanette, Marla and I will each bring at least one item for the auction, I'll let you know if it turns into more than that.


Thanks...I've made a note of that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
OhioJoy, I am in awe of your strength, fortitude and sense of humor and adventure which allowed you to live that transient and hardscrabble life xuring DH's service. Wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...I've made a note of that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


Love it! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your thumb is feeling as good as your wrist soon.


Both are better but haven't knitted today either, partly being busy. I'm tired tonight so hoping sleep is easy tonight. The surgery requires us to be at the surgical center at 6 a.m. Ugh. So tomorrow will need to be an early night! I found out at breakfast that one of the other women has the same tendonitis in her thumb that flares up with me every once in a while. She got a cortisone shot last week so we commiserated.

I'm going to work on that pattern a bit more. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Both are better but haven't knitted today either, partly being busy. I'm tired tonight so hoping sleep is easy tonight. The surgery requires us to be at the surgical center at 6 a.m. Ugh. So tomorrow will need to be an early night! I found out at breakfast that one of the other women has the same tendonitis in her thumb that flares up with me every once in a while. She got a cortisone shot last week so we commiserated.
> 
> I'm going to work on that pattern a bit more. Hugs and blessings to all.


Glad that they are better, that's a plus, taking a short break is probably not a bad thing. 
Hopefully you'll get good sleep both tonight and tomorrow night.

I'm going to head to bed, just need to get the dogs in and close up the house. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pammie, we had been married for over 3 years before he left for boot camp in San Diego shortly after his 25th birthday in 1967. I didn't see him again for 14 weeks for just 30 days, before he reported to the naval air station in Millington, TN, a few miles north of Memphis. By that time, I'd signed a contract to teach at my former high school and began the school year just a week before my actual college graduation. Within a very few months, he was re-assigned to Cherry Point, NC, on the East coast. I joined him in late January after my Board released me from my contract. Paula was born there in 1968 and Don reported to Iwakuni, Japan, in August of that year. By the time I'd saved nearly enough money for the government to allow me to join him and get home at my expense, if necessary, because he didn't have sufficient rank at the time. He was re-assogned to Okinawa and Paula and I did not see him again for 13 months. With not one word of the actual assignments he completed.
> 
> In late September of 1969, the three of us traveled to Yuma, AZ, (5 days in a VW Squareback with 2 dogs and an 18 month-old) where we lived in an 8' x 40' trailer built in Detroit in 1948--with no insulation at all used in construction!!!--in the middle of a 5-acre patch of desert while most of our belongings remained in storage. By February of the next year we were preparing to return to Illinois, our home state. Again, 5 days with 2 dogs and a 22 month-old. lololol
> 
> ...


What an experience, I'm glad it all ended well but must have been a terrible worry for you at the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so great that they are able to co-parent successfully, so many can't/won't even try, and others one is willing but the other isn't.


It makes me crazy when people split up & aren't mature enough to think about their kids rather than being bitter & trying to poison the kids against the other parent.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Both are better but haven't knitted today either, partly being busy. I'm tired tonight so hoping sleep is easy tonight. The surgery requires us to be at the surgical center at 6 a.m. Ugh. So tomorrow will need to be an early night! I found out at breakfast that one of the other women has the same tendonitis in her thumb that flares up with me every once in a while. She got a cortisone shot last week so we commiserated.
> 
> I'm going to work on that pattern a bit more. Hugs and blessings to all.


Have you ever tried one of those wax baths for your hand? I have heard they help a lot & I don't think they are very expensive


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes me crazy when people split up & aren't mature enough to think about their kids rather than being bitter & trying to poison the kids against the other parent.


Bonnie, me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I did a bunch more sewing today, made another 6 fleece hats- I'm going to keep 2 of them for the GKs for next winter but the rest will be donated. I have 2 more cut out but the colors don't go together so I will stick them in a bag until I find more "scraps" . I was digging through my fabric stash last week & found these odds & ends.

DS got home from work today, I think he is looking a little less puffy now that the steroids have been cut down, I hope he can get off them completely in 4 months as planned, we will have to wait & see. 

We had another beautiful day today, just below freezing.
Well, I better soon get off to bed as I have the GKs tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever tried one of those wax baths for your hand? I have heard they help a lot & I don't think they are very expensive


I looked at those once a while ago and forgot about it! I might look again.

Heading to bed now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


It's beautiful, love the colours


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew continues to amaze me with his talent!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was beautifully tender! Comes out an unusual colour, but taste wise it is great.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


Poor little Serena. I hope she bounces back quickly as most children seem to do. Did the doctor give her antibiotics?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear a senior moment today! On the weekend I bought a pair of harem style pants. They're very comfortable in a soft floaty fabric, in black with small white daisy flowers on them. I'm fairly conservative in my dress style so this was a change for me. I put them on this morning and went downtown to do some errands. Wore them all day then put my hand in my pocket, and ooops I have been wearing them on backwards all day! Boy do I feel stupid. My hubby thinks it's hilarious!


Must have felt OK so probably looked OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I think you're right. What made it worse though was hubby telling me they look like pyjamas and my bum looks enormous in them! Cheeky sod!
> Well people wear their pjs to the mall nowadays so I'm right on trend, but a bit classier than they are I hope.


Well I bought a pair of pyjama bottoms recently to wear at home during the day of the hot days. Very hard to find very light cotton trousers so figured these weren't really much different. Very comfy.
Husbands can be lovely sometimes can't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Fan, don't feel bad I went to town wearing my blouse inside out one day and I was only in my 30's when that happened!


I worked with someone who wore hers inside out all day- becuase it was bad luck to change it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


Aww what a cutie! She is adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poor little Serena. I hope she bounces back quickly as most children seem to do. Did the doctor give her antibiotics?


No not yet. Am hoping results will be there tomorrow and test shows something and antibiotics get started.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of distances, DD (Hannah) has decided to delay graduating so that Spring 2018 she can accept the study abroad to Hawaii/Fiji/Australia/New Zealand! She's pretty much guaranteed a spot since she was accepted this year but they ran out of placement spots. She figured that since she already is behind in terms of when she will graduate that she might as well go for it since she wouldn't be able to travel to these places on her own most likely post-graduation. She said the program that she will be doing does earn her course credit and that she will be doing more work in the community verses in the classroom work. I'll keep you folks posted about it as time goes on. First will concenrtrate on Oxford which she goes to June 24th (I think) and returns the beginning of Aug.


Oooh very exciting times ahead for her. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> He is a keeper for sure! My birthday is the 22nd of Feb.


Happy Birthday to you- must be very close to if not actually yours by now as it is 7.30pm here on the 22nd. Present looks great. Now to figure what to knit with them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Then Happy Birthday Cindy a day early! It will be just like me to forget to say it tomorrow!


Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, here are some more of Naomi then. Again, Carol said I could post them.


So cute! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: Yes the "walking dead green of the hand" but you look wonderful! Glad you are currently pain free and hope you remain that way. Prayers for a quick and pain free healing.


RE Cindygecko....... Ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 25 Things You Never Knew About the US Presidents
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24749


Some fascinating stuff in there!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam, I hope Bailey is feeling better very soon. Poor kid. My son had glandular fever (mono) when he was about 14. He was pretty much on the couch for a whole term of school. It really knocks them around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about 400 miles from my hometown and never thought twice about driving there for long weekends.


We were a similar distance from Adelaide for a few years and often came to Adelaide for weekends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'm travelling if I go to Glasgow for the day....35 miles! :sm16: :sm09:


And next week Vicky is going to work from where Mum is staying (88kms, 55 miles) and then returning. She was going to take Elizabeth as well but I am going down instead. But I will go down Sunday and return Tuesday. But often done by people who live down that way (and it is now a very popular retirement area so many older people do it in a day).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


Sorry to hear that Serena is unwell hope she is back to her old self soon , I saw the video on fb of her version of bowling .it made me laugh????


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> We are also part of your support system!


Thank you, I appreciate it!. Although time and miles apart, I appreciate and feel it.

Love and Prayers, 
Teddy Bear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Cindy hope you have a lovely day????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


What a little cutie. Thats for the info about Carol.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


Thank you and God Bless!

Teddy Bear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I find it really you funny how big brother is watching .
When Gwen was posting about Hannah going to Oxford I started getting ads offering placements at oxford for their summer courses now we are all wishing Cindy a happy birthday I'm getting ads for Births,Marriages and Deaths records searches


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I had Mono when I was 19, I was working so many hours I just wore out my body, found out at the time of diagnosis that I was also prego, so no meds, I had worked a week before finally deciding it was bad enough to go to the doc, he said it was the worst case he'd ever seen, I had mold growing in my throat. I was out of work for a week and then was fine and went back to work, but he did tell me to rest more and not work so much. I've never had it again, but I think I may be an exception to the rule. lol


Golly you were very lucky you didnt end up with chronic fatigue. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Serena is unwell hope she is back to her old self soon , I saw the video on fb of her version of bowling .it made me laugh????


I tried to get the video off FB so I could post it on here, but I dont know how. It wont "drag" like a photo. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it!. Although time and miles apart, I appreciate and feel it.
> 
> Love and Prayers,
> Teddy Bear


Take care. Hope you have answers soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


Glad it all went well. I must admit I can't remember just what you had done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 22 February '17

A little after 4:00AM - I went to bed at eleven - woke up about half an hour ago - knew I was not going back to sleep any time soon so here I am. I've had a bowl of cereal and am now eating some cheese. Hopefully when everything starts to digest I will get sleepy enough to go back to bed to sleep a bit more.

Refrigerated Pizza Dough Gluten Free

Not only do I love this dough - in how it handles and how it bakes up - but I also love it because I can make the dough ahead. What a treat to make home-made pizza - on the spur of the moment - with the dough already mixed, risen and ready to use. If you like thin-crust pizza this one wins the prize. My grands also love it topped with only cheese making it a quick, great snack!

Ingredients
1 1/3 cups water
1 tsp sugar 
1 1/2 tbsp traditional yeast
1/4 cup oil 
1 tbsp honey
2 large eggs 
3 cups Julie's Flour mix 
1/4 cup brown rice flour 
2 tsp salt 
1 1/2 tsp xanthan gum 
sweet rice flour for handling/rolling dough

Directions

1. Proof yeast with sugar in warm/hot water

2. In mixer bowl blend oil, honey, and eggs

3. Add proofed yeast

4. Add blended dry ingredients, mix on low then beat on high speed until dough is smooth, fluffy looking and light - about 3-4 minutes

5. Scrape dough into a bowl large enough to allow for at least a double increase in rise - cover and let - between 1-2 hours.

6. Do not stir down, but place covered in the fridge until you want to use it. This dough will keep for 5-7 days in the fridge. Recipe can be doubled.

7. When needed, scoop out a portion of the dough, place on dusted parchment paper (using sweet rice flour) and lightly work in JUST enough sweet rice flour to allow dough to be handled easily. You will be surprised how very little it takes considering that the dough seems quite 'wet' to begin with.

8. Roll dough thin on the parchment paper, cover with desired toppings and slide parchment and pizza onto baking pan. Dough handles well, but if you wish, you can cover dough with plastic wrap and roll over top, removing plastic wrap when dough is rolled thin enough.

9. Bake for about 20 minutes at 400 degrees -- or until crust is golden brown and toppings are bubbling. Exposed parchment paper will turn color, but it is no problem. You can trim the edges down after you slide it on the baking pan before baking.

Note - you can add your favorite spices/flavours to this pizza dough - experiment!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/refrigerated-pizza-dough-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE: I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe. 
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/search?q=Julie%27s+Flour+Blend

Lazy Man's Cabbage Rolls

This is really simple to put together and tastes every bit as good as the regular cabbage rolls. I served cheese toast and pickled beets as sides with this dish. These lazy man's cabbage rolls freeze well. Double the recipe and package up a few meals to go in the freezer or share with another family.

Serves: 4 to 6 depending on the appetites

Ingredients

1/2 pound ground beef, you can use half ground pork if desired.
1/2 cup Minute rice 
1/4 cup onions, chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
4 cups coleslaw mix
1 1/2 cups tomato juice - I used V8 juice

Directions

1. Mix together ground beef, rice, onions if using, salt, pepper, and garlic powder.

2. Pour a thin layer of tomato juice on the bottom of an 8" square pan.

3. Crumble half of the meat mixture over the juice.

4 Layer half of the cabbage mix on top of the meat mixture.

5. Pour over 1/2 cup tomato juice.

6. Repeat layers and pour over the rest of the tomato juice.

7. Cover loosely with foil and bake in 325º oven for 2 hours and 15 minutes.

NOTE: Check every 30 minutes, if it looks like it's getting too dry add extra tomato juice. I didn't have to add any.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/lazy-mans-cabbage-rolls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

 beer baked eggs with peppers and onions 

Fall-apart peppers and onions with a touch of jalapeno spice are simmered in beer and then topped with eggs and cheese before baking to runny yolk perfection.

Yield: 3 servings

Ingredients

2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
1 onion, thinly sliced
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon ancho chile powder
½ teaspoon ground coriander
½ teaspoon ground cumin
3 red bell peppers, thinly sliced
1 jalapeno, seeds removed and sliced into thin rounds
1 (12 oz) bottle of beer
6 eggs
4 oz cheddar cheese, grated
6 corn tortillas, warmed according to package directions
Fleur de sel*, for sprinkling

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 500F.

2. In a large cast-iron skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat.

3. Add the onion, salt, chile powder, coriander, and cumin. Saute for 5 minutes, or until onion starts to brown.

4. Stir in the bell peppers and jalapeno. Toss to combine.

5. Pour in the beer and simmer for 15-20 minutes, or until reduced by half and veggie mix is soft and tender.

6. Make six wells in the vegetable mixture. Crack an egg into each of the wells. Continue to cook for 2-3 minutes on the stove, or until eggs begin to set. Sprinkle with the grated cheese. Place pan in the oven and bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until yolks are set to desired degree of doneness.

7. Serve with warmed tortillas and sprinkle with fleur de sel before eating.

* Fleur de sel ("flower of salt" in French; French pronunciation: [flœʁ də sɛl]) or flor de sal (also "flower of salt" in Portuguese, Spanish and Catalan) is a salt that forms as a thin, delicate crust on the surface of seawater as it evaporates.

NOTE: If you can't find fleur de sel then good quality sea salt flakes would be the closest substitute. Maldon has finer flakes than fleur de sel but in the recipe the volume will be roughly similar and as you should use your own taste buds as a guide then start with 1/2 teaspoon and add more if you like.

What is Fleur de sel? Soil is the habitat of crops; sea water is fleur de sel's. Sourced from the salty Atlantic Ocean, the water is channeled into shallow marshes, and after a certain period of evaporation, floats to the surface in a fine layer. The salt is delicately collected with a rake since salt crystals are incredibly fragile.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/02/beer-baked-eggs-with-peppers-and-onions.html

These 5-Ingredient Protein Balls Taste Like a Reese's

At 90 calories, each protein ball offers 3.3 grams of protein, and for less than 10 grams of sugar. And did I mention they taste like a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup? Oh yeah. They totally do. If you love chocolate and peanut butter, you have got to try this recipe.

Author: JENNY SUGAR
Category: Snacks
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Calories per serving: 91
Yield: 22 balls

INGREDIENTS

5 tablespoons dairy-free semisweet chocolate chips (I used Ghirardelli)
1 cup salted roasted peanuts
1 cup Medjool dates, pitted (about 10 to 12)
1 scoop vanilla plant-based protein powder (about 35 grams; I used Vega)
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce

DIRECTIONS

1. Chop chocolate chips with a knife and set aside in a small bowl.

2. Add peanuts to a food processor or high-speed blender. Process nuts until a creamy peanut butter forms.

3. Add dates and mix until smooth.

4. Add in the protein powder until thoroughly combined.

5. Lastly, add the applesauce and mix until a creamy, thick dough forms.

6. Roll dough into 22 balls, coat each ball with the chopped chocolate, and place on a plate.

Enjoy immediately, or if you like a firmer consistency, refrigerate for at least 20 minutes. Store uneaten balls in an airtight container in the fridge.

http://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Chocolate-Peanut-Butter-Protein-Balls-40039099

EGGS PIZZAIOLA

When you poach eggs in a flavorful tomato sauce and top them with fresh grated Parmigiano-Reggiano and Pecorino Romano cheese, you'll think you're having the best tasting raviolis ever! Get a crusty whole grain baguette and you have yourself a meal, perfect for brunch, lunch or dinner!

Servings: 3 • Size: 2 eggs plus sauce • Points+: 7 pt • Smart Points: 6
Calories: 266 • Fat: 15 g • Carb: 13 g • Fiber: 3 g • Protein: 19 g • Sugar: 6 g
Sodium: 804 mg • Cholest: 380 mg

Ingredients:
1 1/2 tsp olive oil
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 tsp kosher salt
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper
fresh black pepper, to taste
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup reduced sodium chicken or vegetable broth
2 cups crushed tomatoes, I used Tutorrosso
4 basil leaves, torn
6 large eggs
4 tbsp shredded Parmigiano Reggiano
2 tbsp grated Pecorino Romano

Directions:

1. In a large nonstick skillet, heat 1 teaspoon of oil over medium heat and saute the garlic until golden, about 1 minute.

2. Add the salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes, and parsley and stir.

3. Add the tomatoes, chicken broth and bring to a boil.

4. Reduce heat, add the basil and simmer 5 minutes.

5. Gently drop in the eggs keeping the yolks intact, top with 2 tbsp of the Parmigiano Reggiano and 1 tbsp of the Pecorino Romano.

6. Cover and simmer on medium-low 10 to 15 minutes, or until the eggs whites are cooked through and no longer runny.

7. Finish with the remainder of the cheese and drizzle with olive oil. Serve with crusty bread.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/eggs-pizzaiola/#RPAp8OkOQR16SgSO.99

UN-STUFFED CABBAGE BOWLS - INSTANT POT OR STOVE TOP

Quick and easy stuffed cabbage - without all the work! I love stuffed cabbage, it reminds me of my childhood (a staple in my home growing up), but they can be a bit time consuming. I came up with the idea to chop the cabbage and turn them into bowls instead and they came out so good! My husband RAVED, these are a keeper.

I made this in the Instant Pot but you can easily make this on the stove, simply double the cooking time. I added some cooked rice to them as my parents always make stuffed cabbage with rice but if you want to keep this low carb, feel free to leave it out.

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes IP
Makes about 6 cups.

INGREDIENTS:

cooking spray
1 lb 93% lean ground beef
1 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon dried marjoram
black pepper, to taste
8 ounce can tomato sauce
1/2 teaspoon Hungarian paprika
1 cup less sodium beef broth
2 tablespoons raisins
1 cup cooked brown rice
1 medium head cabbage, cored and chopped (9 cups)

DIRECTIONS:

INSTANT POT:

1. Press the saute button on the Instant Pot.

2. Spray with oil then add the beef and salt, cook breaking the meat up until browned, about 5 minutes. 3. Add the onion, garlic, marjoram and black pepper and stir.

4. Add the tomato sauce, paprika, beef broth and raisins, cover and cook high pressure 15 minutes.

5. Quick release, add the rice and cabbage and cook 3 minutes high pressure.

6. Quick release and serve with additional rice if desired.

STOVE TOP DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat a large pot or Dutch oven over medium-high heat, spray with oil.

2. Then add the beef and salt, cook breaking the meat up until browned, about 5 minutes.

3. Add the onion, garlic, marjoram and black pepper and stir.

4. Add the tomato sauce, 1/4 cup water, paprika, beef broth and raisins, cover and cook medium-low 25 minutes.

5. Add the cooked rice and cabbage and cook 8 to 10 minutes or until the cabbage is tender.

6. Serve with additional rice if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 4 Servings, Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups
Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 8 - Points +: 8 - Calories: 338 - Total Fat: 8g - Saturated Fat: 3g - Cholesterol: 71mg - Sodium: 808mg - Carbohydrates: 36g - Fiber: 8g - Sugar: 5g - Protein: 30.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/un-stuffed-cabbage-bowls-instant-pot-or-stove-top/#QMx2xrEv7UJkCeD8.99


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

King Arthur Flour Cream Cheese Cinnamon Rolls

These are easily the most decadent cinnamon rolls to ever emerge from my oven. The cream cheese integrates into the dough, creating the most tender and rich rolls. The cream cheese isn't necessarily something you can taste with every bite of dough, but it adds a tenderness that is unparalleled. Adding a bit of cream cheese to the glaze brings the flavor to the front.

Author: joythebaker 
Total Time: 3 hr
For the rolls
Yields 8

Ingredients

3/4 cup lukewarm milk
1 large egg
1 large egg yolk
½ cup (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter, softened
3 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour, plus more for dusting
2 ¼ teaspoons Red Star Platinum, Active Dry or Quick Rise yeast
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
¾ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon vanilla extract

For the filling

¼ cup finely chopped walnuts
¼ cup finely chopped pecans
1/3 cup unsalted butter, softened
1 cup brown sugar, packed
3 tablespoons ground cinnamon
8 ounces cream cheese, softened and divided (3 tablespoons set aside for the icing)

For the icing

remaining 3 tablespoons of softened cream cheese
1 cup confectioners' sugar or glazing sugar
1 ½ tablespoons milk

Instructions

1. To make the dough, place all of the dough ingredients in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook. Mix on low until the dough begins to come together. You may want to speed up the process by first mixing all of the ingredients together by hand with a spatula before putting the bowl on the stand mixer. This will help the dough hook with its work. The dough will come together into a soft, though not too sticky dough ball after several minutes of hand mixing and stand mixer mixing.

2. Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl and lightly dust the top of the dough with flour. The flour will help you see that the dough is rising. Let it rise until it's almost double in size, about 2 hours.

3. To make the filling: Combine the nuts in one bowl, and the butter, brown sugar, and ground cinnamon in another. Set aside.

4. On a lightly floured work surface, roll the dough into a 14 x 12 inch rectangle. Spread the softened cream cheese evenly over the surface and fold the bottom and top edges of the dough over 1 inch.

5. Fold one short end into the center. Fold the other short end over the first, like you were folding a letter.

6. Carefully roll the dough into a 14 x 12 inch rectangle again, being careful not to tear the dough and reveal the cream cheese. Fold it like a letter again.

7. Finally, roll the dough into a 12 x 18 inch rectangle. If some cream cheese starts to come through the dough, just flour the dough slightly and keep moving along. Spread the cinnamon filling evenly over the dough, followed by the nuts.

8. Beginning with one long edge, roll the dough into a log. Cut the log into 8 or 9 equal slices. Place the slices in a greased 9 inch square or 10 inch square baking pan, cover with plastic wrap, and let rise for 1 hour more. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 375°F.

9. Bake the rolls for 30 to 35 minutes, until they're golden brown. Remove the rolls from the oven.

10. To ice, whisk together the remaining cream cheese and sugar. Add the milk and whisk. Drizzle icing over the warm buns, and enjoy!

Notes: To make the rolls the night before. Follow the recipe through slicing the rolls and placing them in the greased baking dish. Instead of leaving them out to rise, cover with plastic and place the rolls in the refrigerator to slowly rise overnight. When you want to bake them the next day, allow them to come to room temperature on the kitchen counter for about 30 minutes, preheat the oven and bake according to the recipe.

http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5340122309&blog=373051&frame_type=blog_profile

Going on toward six o'clock - think it is time for me to lay down and see if I can sleep a little more. ---- Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sale-yarns/
> 
> This is a place in Ft. Wayne not too far from Sam's. I really like their yarn selections.


I want to go there sometime!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


Well done Matthew


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


Poor little girl- they just don't understand do they? At least she will bounce back very quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.

Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poor little girl- they just don't understand do they? At least she will bounce back very quickly.


yes I just hop doctor gets her started on antibiotics tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.
> 
> Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


Busy days for you. Enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> yes I just hop doctor gets her started on antibiotics tomorrow.


Or even better she wakes up much better without them.
But while it's hard seeing them sick the doctor is doing the right thing in with holding antibiotics as most times kids get over things without them. And the more they are used the more resistance is built up so they need stronger and stronger antibiotics.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Or even better she wakes up much better without them.
> But while it's hard seeing them sick the doctor is doing the right thing in with holding antibiotics as most times kids get over things without them. And the more they are used the more resistance is built up so they need stronger and stronger antibiotics.


Yes true. But tonight is her third night sick. Oh well hope to know more tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers on the way for little Serena. Good she is drinking lots.


sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw it on facebook and thought Serena adorable.


sugarsugar said:


> I tried to get the video off FB so I could post it on here, but I dont know how. It wont "drag" like a photo. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Sonja! I love the way you did the bunny tales too (3d). These ought to sell very well I'd think!



Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


Hope she's better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I want to go there sometime!


It's a very fun place: we can make it a travel package: Sam's, KAP and this shop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.
> 
> Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


Your schedule is pretty full - hope the sleep study proves fruitful. Is she a candidate for a CPAP?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


I think it's a darling design and you'll get it just like you want it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


So what is wrong with it?- it looks fine in the photo.

I didn't sleep so am back here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your schedule is pretty full - hope the sleep study proves fruitful. Is she a candidate for a CPAP?


We think so. David's guy when we told him her history said she did without even seeing her. And the doctor she saw said when and then corrected it to if. So we will be very surprised if she doesn't need it. And then to see how that works out in the public system.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


It is adorable.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> We think so. David's guy when we told him her history said she did without even seeing her. And the doctor she saw said when and then corrected it to if. So we will be very surprised if she doesn't need it. And then to see how that works out in the public system.


Hope it all works out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Suseeque said:


> What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


Welcome!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

89 pages already! I haven't posted for a few days - last week was the half term break for the grandchildren, and I have only just caught up with life after that. Now I find that everyone has been talking ten to the dozen while I wasn't listening! I will try to catch up later. I need to go and have a shower before I head out to my U3A class, but I will drop in this evening.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Joy, your two years is an amazing story. Like all that you relate about Elm.
Matthew's bowl is wonderful, a happy yarn bowl for sure.
Sorry that Serenna is ill.
Happy Birthday Cindy, how is your hand today?
Kudos to Hannah with all her plans.
Bunny hat is cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


Good job, Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was a beautiful day here, windy as heck but the laundry I hung on the line dried quickly, it was 70F for the high, Thursday and Friday we are to be in the 30's and 8-12 inches of total accumulation of snow, I sure hope that they are wrong, although we do need the moisture, David is headed to Iowa tomorrow again, he's just glad he won't be here to shovel. :sm16:
> Supposed to be really windy though, so I hope he has no problems this trip.


Hope you don't get the predicted snow. We're supposed to break record temperatures today. We're expecting it to be in the low 60's. Very unusual for Feb. I hope David doesn't run into any bad weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had Mono when I was 19, I was working so many hours I just wore out my body, found out at the time of diagnosis that I was also prego, so no meds, I had worked a week before finally deciding it was bad enough to go to the doc, he said it was the worst case he'd ever seen, I had mold growing in my throat. I was out of work for a week and then was fine and went back to work, but he did tell me to rest more and not work so much. I've never had it again, but I think I may be an exception to the rule. lol


That sounds awful. Did he ever tell you how you got the mold?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> On one of my trips, when I met the others for breakfast, one of the guys said, I have that shirt, but it's different. The pic is on the back! Went to the restroom and turned my shirt around. This was not even the first time that that happened! I really need to double check my clothing more often.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever tried one of those wax baths for your hand? I have heard they help a lot & I don't think they are very expensive


When I broke my wrist, the therapist gave me a wax bath each time I went. It felt so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Cindy. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


It's a cute hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes true. But tonight is her third night sick. Oh well hope to know more tomorrow.


So hard on her. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not yet. Am hoping results will be there tomorrow and test shows something and antibiotics get started.


Bless her heart. Healing thoughts on the way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sam, I hope Bailey is feeling better very soon. Poor kid. My son had glandular fever (mono) when he was about 14. He was pretty much on the couch for a whole term of school. It really knocks them around.


Healing thoughts for her as well. That is a rough one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, hope Serena gets well soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Cindygecko!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cathy - Hope Serena feels better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


Poor thing, hopefully they have answers tomorrow so you can get her better quickly, and hopefully it's nothing contagious, you and her mom don't need whatever it is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cindygecko!


Happy Birthday Cindygecko. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes true. But tonight is her third night sick. Oh well hope to know more tomorrow.


I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


It's a fun pattern! I'm at the point where I have so many bits and bobs of sport and DK that I will have to do colorwork to use it up. I was thinking about mosaic knitting but this one's tempting! I also haven't done the baable hat yet. DD expressed interest in that one, but she's very fond of raccoons so am wondering if I could find a pattern for that. I feel certain that one exists but if I can't find one I like, I might try the chart I used for her beaded bracelet. It's on the back burner for now, though--the crochet shawl has to be done first!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you were very lucky you didnt end up with chronic fatigue. :sm19:


I didn't even think anything about it, thank goodness I've always had a really great immune system, I sure hope I have it doesn't ever let me down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


I think you are too harsh on yourself- it looks pretty good to me- I like their tails.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, Happy Birthday. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes true. But tonight is her third night sick. Oh well hope to know more tomorrow.


Hoping she is improving, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Suseeque said:


> What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


Welcome! I don't recall you posting on the Tea Party before. Sam loves to have people drop in, and we would love it if you share a little of what you are up to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cindygecko!


Between you and Mr Google, you find some wonderful cards Kate!

Many Happy Returns to Cindy from me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I broke my wrist, the therapist gave me a wax bath each time I went. It felt so good.


I remember we talked at some length about those machines. Daralene used one also, didn't she? I know that cold therapy is often recommended for this. I call it tendonitis but it's actually called De Quervain's tenosynovitis. My mother also has episodes of it. Usually rest works for me over a couple of days, and I try to catch it before it gets bad. The only time I get into real trouble is when I don't listen to my body and have a knitting/crochet marathon. Crochet seems to cause a flare up more than knitting, which is weird since it's my right hand and I crochet lefty holding the yarn in my right. It is probably because of the pinching of the yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cindygecko! Blessings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I'd better get moving here. Welcome to new folks, healing thoughts for any in need, and hugs and blessings all around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little possum Serena is unwell. Fever, some vomiting and just in general not quite right. Took her to doctor yesterday nothing obvious to be found so urine sample taken. Still waiting on results, we go back tomorrow afternoon. Doctor thinks likely a UTI. She isnt eating much but is drinking good. I hope something shows in this result other wise I imagine it would be blood test next and then waiting few more days. :sm13:


I hope she's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember we talked at some length about those machines. Daralene used one also, didn't she? I know that cold therapy is often recommended for this. I call it tendonitis but it's actually called De Quervain's tenosynovitis. My mother also has episodes of it. Usually rest works for me over a couple of days, and I try to catch it before it gets bad. The only time I get into real trouble is when I don't listen to my body and have a knitting/crochet marathon. Crochet seems to cause a flare up more than knitting, which is weird since it's my right hand and I crochet lefty holding the yarn in my right. It is probably because of the pinching of the yarn.


sometimes I find I cramp up in the hand holding the yarn, have a nasty feeling the Arthritis is moving into my hands. It has been so sticky here I've got little knitting done at all.
Hoping your hands come right quickly, Sorlenna, they are so important a part of the whole knitting process.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I find it really you funny how big brother is watching .
> When Gwen was posting about Hannah going to Oxford I started getting ads offering placements at oxford for their summer courses now we are all wishing Cindy a happy birthday I'm getting ads for Births,Marriages and Deaths records searches


That's kinda bad of creepy isn't it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.
> 
> Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


You are really busy with child care these days. Is your brother away long? At least with teenagers they will be in school a good part of the day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


That's cute! How did you make the little tails?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cindygecko!


What a great card Kate! Happy birthday Cindy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sometimes I find I cramp up in the hand holding the yarn, have a nasty feeling the Arthritis is moving into my hands. It has been so sticky here I've got little knitting done at all.
> Hoping your hands come right quickly, Sorlenna, they are so important a part of the whole knitting process.


Thank you, and I hope yours stay well! I suspect I have a touch of old Arthur in my right shoulder, given my chronic issues there over the years (nothing debilitating, just annoying). Humidity does have its effects and can make it difficult to knit; I find if I can't hold it up off my lap I don't work on a project until it's cooler, even with our dry heat here in summer. That's one reason I'm hoping to get these couple of bigger projects finished before too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you don't get the predicted snow. We're supposed to break record temperatures today. We're expecting it to be in the low 60's. Very unusual for Feb. I hope David doesn't run into any bad weather.


It is rather amazing weather this year, it's a gorgeous day our there now, I sure hope that they are wrong and we don't get that much. I'm hoping that David will be in front of it going and that coming back it will be done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds awful. Did he ever tell you how you got the mold?


He was rather flaberghasted too. lol it was literally fuzzy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.
> 
> Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


Hope that the sleep study goes well, it sounds like you all have everything worked out well in the child care department. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cindygecko!


Perfect photo to go with the birthday sentiments. Happy Birthday, Cindy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, and I hope yours stay well! I suspect I have a touch of old Arthur in my right shoulder, given my chronic issues there over the years (nothing debilitating, just annoying). Humidity does have its effects and can make it difficult to knit; I find if I can't hold it up off my lap I don't work on a project until it's cooler, even with our dry heat here in summer. That's one reason I'm hoping to get these couple of bigger projects finished before too long.


Whereas my large projects are all on hold, presently! Gloves and scrubbies when I am not too sticky!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


It's so cute! It might be a bit small but otherwise it looks fabulous. 
:sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, and I hope yours stay well! I suspect I have a touch of old Arthur in my right shoulder, given my chronic issues there over the years (nothing debilitating, just annoying). Humidity does have its effects and can make it difficult to knit; I find if I can't hold it up off my lap I don't work on a project until it's cooler, even with our dry heat here in summer. That's one reason I'm hoping to get these couple of bigger projects finished before too long.


I also have arthritis in my hands. Especially my left thumb. I have found that I am unable to knit as long as I used to, but I keep thinking that the use will help with it. I am supposed to make an appointment to have the arthritis checked and hopefully get something to ease the pain. The last time I got a manicure I had the wax dip. It felt good, but didn't last long enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I also have arthritis in my hands. Especially my left thumb. I have found that I am unable to knit as long as I used to, but I keep thinking that the use will help with it. I am supposed to make an appointment to have the arthritis checked and hopefully get something to ease the pain. The last time I got a manicure I had the wax dip. It felt good, but didn't last long enough.


Hope you can get it sorted, Pammie!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Cindy! I hope you will have a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's kinda bad of creepy isn't it????


That's the kind of popups, etc. where hackers can get in...I often see ads from a recent website I've visited. Big Brother does exist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cindy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I guess I'll get off her and go get something accomplished, see you all later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dropped Maryanne off at the hospital for a sleep study. She had one booked for January but had to cancel as it was while she was away. rebooked for 6 months time (low priority on the public system) and got a phone call today- we have had a cancelation can you come tonight. So she is there now.
> 
> Tomorrow I head to my brothers to look after his 2 kids, (13 and 15). Same niece as stayed with us for 5 months. Maryanne is staying there for a couple of nights while I replace aunty duties with Grandmas duties!


I hope the sleep study goes well. If she does have sleep apnea, the CPAP will really help. I get my new one tomorrow afternoon. This one is supposed to adjust automatically to my needs as I sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


What's wrong with it? I love those colours. If the yarn is too think does that mean it's too thin or too thick? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm always careful to never click on any adds on here, facebook, or any other site I go to like Youtube and such, my computer person said that is how you get viruses. If the add is for a site you go to, use your browser to type in the site, never click on adds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm always careful to never click on any adds on here, facebook, or any other site I go to like Youtube and such, my computer person said that is how you get viruses. If the add is for a site you go to, use your browser to type in the site, never click on adds.


Thanks for that little tip, Kaye Jo- I know I try to ignore them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Suseeque said:


> What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


Welcome to the Tea Party. I haven't seen you on here before. Please come and join us again when you have the time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . I'm not happy with it as I used the totally wrong yarn even though it said dk I knew it was to think and still kept knitting. I've got a feeling this hat is going to mutiply like real rabbits before I get it right


I thought this was such a cute hat, and yours looks really good. I showed it to my DD to see what she thought about it for her SIL's baby to be. She said that it was too traditional as SIL likes a more modern look. Then she added, "I don't think it is all that cute." I guess that if I make it for a future GC, I'll have to keep it at my house! I think it is adorable.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope Bailee and Serana get well soon!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cindygecko. A good day to be born, my DDs birthday also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest from mjs, I have seen it before but it is still funny.

WOMEN'S REVENGE 
'Cash, check or charge?' I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. 
As she fumbled for her wallet, I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse. 
'So, do you always carry your TV remote?' I asked. 
'No,' she replied, 'but my husband refused to come shopping with me, 
and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally.'


WIFE v. HUSBAND 
A couple drove down a country road for several miles, not saying a word. 
An earlier discussion had led to an argument and neither of them wanted to concede their position. As they passed a barnyard of mules, goats, and pigs,
​ ​
the husband asked sarcastically, 'Relatives of yours?' 
'Yep,' the wife replied, 'in-laws'
WORDS 
A husband read an article to his wife about how many words women use a day. 30,000 to a man's 15,000. 
The wife replied, 'The reason has to be because we have to repeat everything to men... 
The husband then turned to his wife and asked, 'What?'
CREATION 
A man said to his wife one day, 'I don't know how you can be so stupid and so beautiful all at the same time. 
'The wife responded, 'Allow me to explain. 
God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me; 
God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you! !
WHO DOES WHAT 
A man and his wife were having an argument about who should brew the coffee each morning. 
The wife said, 'You should do it because you get up first, and then we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee. 
The husband said, 'You are in charge of cooking around here and you should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my coffee.' 
Wife replies, 'No, you should do it, and besides, it is in the Bible that the man should do the coffee.' 
Husband replies, 'I can't believe that, show me.' 
So she fetched the Bible, and opened the New Testament and showed him at the top of several pages, that it indeed says 'HEBREWS'
The Silent Treatment 
A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each other the silent treatment. 
Suddenly, the man realized that the next day, he would need his wife to wake him at 5:0 0 AM for an early morning business flight. 
Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a piece of paper, 'Please wake me at 5:00 AM. He left it where he knew she would find it. 
The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM and he had missed his flight. Furious, he was about to go and see why his wife hadn't wakened him when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed. 
The paper said, 'It is 5:00 AM. Wake up.' 
Men are not equipped for these kinds of contests.
God may have created man before woman, but there is always a rough draft before the masterpiece


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today is Margarita Day! Might be a good time to go eat Mexican food!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> What's wrong with it? I love those colours. If the yarn is too think does that mean it's too thin or too thick? :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry Sonja. couldn't resist having a little tease. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really busy with child care these days. Is your brother away long? At least with teenagers they will be in school a good part of the day


3 or 4 weeks. And they are very independent kids as well. Very little picking them up etc- they are expected to get themselves places. And school is walking distance which is a big plus. And old enough for me able to not worry if I am running a bit late. As I said to David the biggest thing will needing to cook more! And extra washing- though again they are used to doing their share.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow Sonja! I love the way you did the bunny tales too (3d). These ought to sell very well I'd think!


Thank you Gwen I do like the way the hat turned out I just wish I had a different yarn, will have to go looking , I have some birthday money to spend so fingers crossed I find what I want


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's a darling design and you'll get it just like you want it.


 Thankyou and Hopefully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So what is wrong with it?- it looks fine in the photo.
> 
> I didn't sleep so am back here.


The green yarn I used is a bit thicker than the other yarns and I'm not happy with how it looks especially the rib part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is adorable.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Suseeque said:


> What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


Thank you I'm thinking I need to use a lighter shade on the rabbits


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Cindy, so glad you are home and your hand is already on its way to being healed. Be careful not to overdo it as it "comes alive" after the anesthesia wears off. Take time to rest and keep it elevated on a pillow when you sit in a recliner or sleep.


I am tempted to do more with the hand and have to keep reminding myself not to use the hand and to keep it elevated!! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> On one of my trips, when I met the others for breakfast, one of the guys said, I have that shirt, but it's different. The pic is on the back! Went to the restroom and turned my shirt around. This was not even the first time that that happened! I really need to double check my clothing more often.


LOL. Good one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are too harsh on yourself- it looks pretty good to me- I like their tails.


I like the tails to although they were a bit fiddly to make


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the jokes, Julie! Of course they are funny because they are so true!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's cute! How did you make the little tails?


I just used a different colour yarn and made a 5 stitch bobble


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so cute! It might be a bit small but otherwise it looks fabulous.
> :sm24:


Thank you Kaye


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

darowil said:


> I worked with someone who wore hers inside out all day- becuase it was bad luck to change it!


Now that is too funny! When I was in my 20s it was a fad to wear your sweat shirts inside out so the fuzzy side showed. Do sweatshirts still have a fuzzy side inside?? Haven't owned one in years.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I find it really you funny how big brother is watching .
> When Gwen was posting about Hannah going to Oxford I started getting ads offering placements at oxford for their summer courses now we are all wishing Cindy a happy birthday I'm getting ads for Births,Marriages and Deaths records searches


I have noticed that too! Sometimes I get ads for different searches I have made for products.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad it all went well. I must admit I can't remember just what you had done.


Ohh carpal tunnel surgery! Sorry I should have posted that too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope the sleep study goes well. If she does have sleep apnea, the CPAP will really help. I get my new one tomorrow afternoon. This one is supposed to adjust automatically to my needs as I sleep.


Talking about sleep - I had a very weird dream last night. I dreamt I was driving a car and being chased. I came to a stop sign and went to put on the brakes. I couldn't find the brakes and the car started rolling backwards. I started to scream and in fact, really did and woke myself up. I woke Candy up too and she whined a bit. I guess she was worried. Have no idea what caused that dream.

Hope the new CPAP helps you.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I finished the bunny hat I've been working on . ht


Love your bunny hat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the tails to although they were a bit fiddly to make


That I can well imagine- pompoms are never my favourite. We did too many at school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the jokes, Julie! Of course they are funny because they are so true!


The best jokes are, aren't they?!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have noticed that when I look for things on Amazon that I start seeing more ads about what I was looking at! I just ignore them because I'm not going to stop looking on Amazon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs, I have seen it before but it is still funny.
> 
> WOMEN'S REVENGE
> 'Cash, check or charge?' I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase.
> ...


Too funny. Just had to pass these on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Suseeque from another Georgian!



Suseeque said:


> What a cute idea - a little more contrast between bunny yarn and other would make him/her stand out a bit better - that being said, I just love the hat. If you do a pattern, please consider posting and let us all know. ❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The very first surgery I had on my hands was De Quervain's release. Hannah was about 6 weeks old. I awoke in the middle of the night with my thumb twisted around to the back of my hand and had to manually pull it back in place. Very painful. Recovery from the surgery was very quick overall.


Sorlenna said:


> I remember we talked at some length about those machines. Daralene used one also, didn't she? I know that cold therapy is often recommended for this. I call it tendonitis but it's actually called De Quervain's tenosynovitis. My mother also has episodes of it. Usually rest works for me over a couple of days, and I try to catch it before it gets bad. The only time I get into real trouble is when I don't listen to my body and have a knitting/crochet marathon. Crochet seems to cause a flare up more than knitting, which is weird since it's my right hand and I crochet lefty holding the yarn in my right. It is probably because of the pinching of the yarn.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have been missing from the tea table. Had a a few days without meds due to a fax mishap between doctors office and pharmacy. It was 2 days before it was fixed but it did get fixed. Gage was gone to my friends on Saturday night and then Bonde and Chris picked him up from there and he spent the night at their house. So I was kid free from Saturday at 5am til Monday at 5am. I spent some time with Greg this weekend and it was a very nice time. 

I have to go back and read through this week's tea party and catch up. 
Sam I hope your breathing has improved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I have been missing from the tea table. Had a a few days without meds due to a fax mishap between doctors office and pharmacy. It was 2 days before it was fixed but it did get fixed. Gage was gone to my friends on Saturday night and then Bonde and Chris picked him up from there and he spent the night at their house. So I was kid free from Saturday at 5am til Monday at 5am. I spent some time with Greg this weekend and it was a very nice time.
> 
> I have to go back and read through this week's tea party and catch up.
> Sam I hope your breathing has improved.


So glad you had a nice weekend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went to the post office today to pick up a package. One April. You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It brought a smile to my face and my heart.❤

Of course you know u already cast on☺☺☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talking about sleep - I had a very weird dream last night. I dreamt I was driving a car and being chased. I came to a stop sign and went to put on the brakes. I couldn't find the brakes and the car started rolling backwards. I started to scream and in fact, really did and woke myself up. I woke Candy up too and she whined a bit. I guess she was worried. Have no idea what caused that dream.
> 
> Hope the new CPAP helps you.


Very scary and startling to wake up that way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Windy, 45 mph. went back to bed and had two hour nap.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> I have noticed that too! Sometimes I get ads for different searches I have made for products.


What really spooks me, is, when I go shopping, pause to look at a display for a product, then when I get home, ads for that product start to appear on the computer. I haven't clicked on anything, nor have I done any searches. I'm not paranoid, but....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry Sonja. couldn't resist having a little tease. :sm23: :sm23:


Made me smile . I have to check every single message I post as the heap of junk changes words completely . You should see some of the messages I've nearly sent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Love your bunny hat!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the post office today to pick up a package. One April. You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It brought a smile to my face and my heart.❤
> 
> Of course you know u already cast on☺☺☺


Squishy mail lucky you , the colours are gorgeous


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile . I have to check every single message I post as the heap of junk changes words completely . You should see some of the messages I've nearly sent


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, that would be scary as well as painful. Glad the recovery was speedy.

Melody, so glad you had a nice weekend. Nice for Gage to be away. I hope the lack of meds did no harm, but relieved that it is fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too funny. Just had to pass these on.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The very first surgery I had on my hands was De Quervain's release. Hannah was about 6 weeks old. I awoke in the middle of the night with my thumb twisted around to the back of my hand and had to manually pull it back in place. Very painful. Recovery from the surgery was very quick overall.


Goodness, that does sound a painful thing to have happen.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will use 2 row counters (different styles) when doing a pattern that has a series of row repeats (like the Coffee Shop Wrap from Ravelry) and it really made it easier. I just had to make sure I had two different style counters so I could rememer which represented how many repeats I had done and one that said what row I had done.


I use a row counter app called BeeCount, you can do multiple counters for each project, and label them different. It also will reset at a certain number for pattern repeats. So, like for my sister-in-laws blanket, I had two counters, one for the pattern, and one for keeping track of the number of repeats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad you had a nice weekend.


From me too. (re Melody)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What really spooks me, is, when I go shopping, pause to look at a display for a product, then when I get home, ads for that product start to appear on the computer. I haven't clicked on anything, nor have I done any searches. I'm not paranoid, but....


Golly, one does start to wonder...?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What really spooks me, is, when I go shopping, pause to look at a display for a product, then when I get home, ads for that product start to appear on the computer. I haven't clicked on anything, nor have I done any searches. I'm not paranoid, but....


How does it know? Be sure you don't have a chip planted someplace inside you.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> What really spooks me, is, when I go shopping, pause to look at a display for a product, then when I get home, ads for that product start to appear on the computer. I haven't clicked on anything, nor have I done any searches. I'm not paranoid, but....


Yikes that hasn't happened to me yet that would be spooky!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The very first surgery I had on my hands was De Quervain's release. Hannah was about 6 weeks old. I awoke in the middle of the night with my thumb twisted around to the back of my hand and had to manually pull it back in place. Very painful. Recovery from the surgery was very quick overall.


Oh my! Don't know if I could have moved my thumb like that. Ouch!!! Glad you recovered from that one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The very first surgery I had on my hands was De Quervain's release. Hannah was about 6 weeks old. I awoke in the middle of the night with my thumb twisted around to the back of my hand and had to manually pull it back in place. Very painful. Recovery from the surgery was very quick overall.


That made my toes curl just thinking about it


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the post office today to pick up a package. One April. You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It brought a smile to my face and my heart.❤
> 
> Of course you know u already cast on☺☺☺


Great stash! Glad you got it! very nice of one April!!!Have you decided what to make with it?

Don't mind me I am going nuts not being able to knit so I am posting alot . Normally iam to busy knitting to post even though I read all of the postings.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the well wishes and birthday wishes. Loved the gecko card! I have ever had a gecko or lizzasrd pet but a freind suiiggested because my. Last name is Dacko that I use gecko in my emAil address when I had to get my own name instead of using my husband's email address.

Hope you all have a happy healthy day today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks to you all for the well wishes and birthday wishes. Loved the gecko card! I have ever had a gecko or lizzasrd pet but a freind suiiggested because my. Last name is Dacko that I use gecko in my emAil address when I had to get my own name instead of using my husband's email address.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy healthy day today.


How many weeks before you can knit again .?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Phew have been reading through since my post earlier. So much I missed ????

Happy belated birthday to all.????????????????????

Speedy recovery to all having or had surgery.

Great pics of all the knits. 

So much more to comment on but have had a craft moment. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Yikes that hasn't happened to me yet that would be spooky!


Yes, I have wondered about that! It has happened about 3 times in the past 5 years, which isn't much, and probably could be coincidence, but it is worrying, even so. The only device I have had with me on those occasions was a phone, and not even a smart phone at that. Come to think of it, it hasn't happened since I have a a smart phone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to catch up. had to have a short nap this afternoon - i really got sleepy. funny thing - heidi was as tired as i was this morning - we were not a rousting couple this morning over our coffee - i think we were both looking through glazed eyes. think i'll make it to eleven tonight but then i am going to bed.

another lovely day - the sun never burned through the haze but it still felt like a warm spring day. i was in a long sleeve t-shirt and was comfortable. bentley spent the day playing in his sandbox. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a devastating case of noassatall - had it for quite a while - have not found a cure for it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> From what I've seen of your size, your bum can't be very large. At least you have a bum..gravity has taken mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made my toes curl just thinking about it


Mine too. Re: Gwens bent thumb????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I have wondered about that! It has happened about 3 times in the past 5 years, which isn't much, and probably could be coincidence, but it is worrying, even so. The only device I have had with me on those occasions was a phone, and not even a smart phone at that. Come to think of it, it hasn't happened since I have a a smart phone!


That is definitely weird & creepy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a devastating case of noassatall - had it for quite a while - have not found a cure for it. --- sam


We keep trying to fatten you up when we come there with all the food brought to the KAP!!! It's okay, Sam, we accept you as you are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine too. Re: Gwens bent thumb????


I just said "ouch, ouch, ouch" to myself as I read it. I have enough trouble with uncramping my toes when I have a Charlie Horse cramp which can be very painful and seem to take forever to uncramp - Gwen's thumb incident seemed 100x that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a devastating case of noassatall - had it for quite a while - have not found a cure for it. --- sam


I wish I could catch a slight case of that????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no we can't - thinking of all the jobs lost. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree but we can't just turn. Off the tap tomorrow & that's what the protestors seem to think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The very first surgery I had on my hands was De Quervain's release. Hannah was about 6 weeks old. I awoke in the middle of the night with my thumb twisted around to the back of my hand and had to manually pull it back in place. Very painful. Recovery from the surgery was very quick overall.


I'm told that it's more common in women and that it does happen often with a newborn because of the way we use our hands when caring for babies. I don't remember the first incidence, just that it's been with me a long time off and on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute baby - glad to hear carol is fine. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I hear from Carol fairly often and they are alternating being at their Chicago home and the Ohio cabin. In fact, I have permission to post a picture of their beautiful Granddaughter Naomi. Carol is not on the computer much lately; just very busy with other things. I've made sure she knows the dates of the KAP and to contact Jeanette to get the registration form, etc.
> 
> Here is Naomi.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This makes me think a " how to read the knitting" workshop might be fun for KAP. It shows how to count rows, identify row and stitch patterns and other deciphering techniques. What do you think?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad things are going well & what a nice gift from April.

The GKs have been here today but both spent a lot of the day at the shop with DH. I sewed a pair of coveralls for GS this afternoon, I hope they fit as I just taped a jacket pattern & pants pattern together following some measurements from GS . He's getting so big nothing fits anymore, I allowed some extra room for growth so hope it's not too baggy. I'll get him to try them when he comes in for supper. Just need to add a piece of elastic across the back once he's tried them on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the green. sending tons of healing energy to you to help speed up the healing. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Home now surgery went great, no pain yet. but my hand has this greenish surgical scrub on it that won't wash off for about a week or more they tell me. Probably cause I am not supposed to get it wet. In a couple of days I will try knitting again I am already bummed that I cannot knit right now.
> 
> Here's a pic in a minute called it's alive that I posted to my two daughters so they would know I am OK even if I do look like the walking dead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder why? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think there is a great advantage to using an iPad, I don't have trouble with viruses


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely yarn bowl - good job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just left Matthew at art class. He just finished this piece which already has a home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I googled it and it sounds like a cool app. I've had some charging issues with my phone lately and need to get it checked but may download it once I get that resolved. I do have knit companion on my phone but forget to use it.....doesn't do much good if you forget to use it...LOL.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I use a row counter app called BeeCount, you can do multiple counters for each project, and label them different. It also will reset at a certain number for pattern repeats. So, like for my sister-in-laws blanket, I had two counters, one for the pattern, and one for keeping track of the number of repeats.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was scary and quite painful. I was nursing Hannah at that time and had to stop to prepare for surgery which as a real bummer. I try to use my left hand and the thumb would cramp and twist back at the oddest times. Funny, the surgery was actually done on the side of my wrist and if I press on the scar parts of my hand will go numb. Much better than the pain that existed before the surgery! Since that surgery I've had carpal tunnel on both and trigger finger release on all digits and thumb reconstruction on the other thumb. Thank goodness they finally diagnosed the Rheumatoid Arthritis and got the correct meds as I was needing thum reconstruction on the other thumb but since taking the Orencia the pain in the other thumb isn't as bad as it was getting. Hopefully won't ever need to have it done. I know some of you probably remember the pink cast I had on my hand when knitting the animal hats that one Christmas...LOL. So glad I was still able to knit during that healing time.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine too. Re: Gwens bent thumb????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you.
> OhioJoy, I am in awe of your strength, fortitude and sense of humor and adventure which allowed you to live that transient and hardscrabble life xuring DH's service. Wow!


Desert Joy, I never thought of those years as transient nor hardscrabble. Maybe I was just too busy living them to get too bothered by them. However the times he was away in boot camp at San Diego and then in SE Asia were lonely and then worrisome for his safety. If I had known any of the true dangers, I may well have been scared silly as well as lonely.

Some times were awfully inconvenient, both personally and financially, but by the grace of God, we survived.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the post office today to pick up a package. One April. You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It brought a smile to my face and my heart.❤
> 
> Of course you know u already cast on☺☺☺


What a lovely gift. I see more knitting in your future.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very scary and startling to wake up that way.


Sure was. I didn't go back to sleep right away because I was afraid I might continue the dream.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Windy, 45 mph. went back to bed and had two hour nap.


Do you get sand storms when it's windy like that?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely gift. I see more knitting in your future.


Mel - good to see you. I've missed you and wondered how things were going -- love your gift box. The people on this site are so generous, kind and loving. April, how sweet of you to send that package to Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What really spooks me, is, when I go shopping, pause to look at a display for a product, then when I get home, ads for that product start to appear on the computer. I haven't clicked on anything, nor have I done any searches. I'm not paranoid, but....


Big brother must be watching :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure was. I didn't go back to sleep right away because I was afraid I might continue the dream.


I'd certainly be up to stay after a dream like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a devastating case of noassatall - had it for quite a while - have not found a cure for it. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm reaching out for workshop ideas and moderators for Saturday a.m. I'm putting the registration form together and that area is still kind of slim. Please let me know if you have a ideas and/or inclination to lead a workshop. 

Tami - could you be sure that Phyllis and your group all know that they are invited to join us again?

Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine too. Re: Gwens bent thumb????


Me too. I can't imagine how that hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad things are going well & what a nice gift from April.
> 
> The GKs have been here today but both spent a lot of the day at the shop with DH. I sewed a pair of coveralls for GS this afternoon, I hope they fit as I just taped a jacket pattern & pants pattern together following some measurements from GS . He's getting so big nothing fits anymore, I allowed some extra room for growth so hope it's not too baggy. I'll get him to try them when he comes in for supper. Just need to add a piece of elastic across the back once he's tried them on.


The GKs must love to visit you and your DH. Were they off school for a particular reason?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was scary and quite painful. I was nursing Hannah at that time and had to stop to prepare for surgery which as a real bummer. I try to use my left hand and the thumb would cramp and twist back at the oddest times. Funny, the surgery was actually done on the side of my wrist and if I press on the scar parts of my hand will go numb. Much better than the pain that existed before the surgery!  Since that surgery I've had carpal tunnel on both and trigger finger release on all digits and thumb reconstruction on the other thumb. Thank goodness they finally diagnosed the Rheumatoid Arthritis and got the correct meds as I was needing thum reconstruction on the other thumb but since taking the Orencia the pain in the other thumb isn't as bad as it was getting. Hopefully won't ever need to have it done. I know some of you probably remember the pink cast I had on my hand when knitting the animal hats that one Christmas...LOL. So glad I was still able to knit during that healing time.


You've been through a lot. I'm glad the Orencia is helping with the pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that little tip, Kaye Jo- I know I try to ignore them!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs, I have seen it before but it is still funny.
> 
> WOMEN'S REVENGE
> 'Cash, check or charge?' I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello ladies lm glad the system works think I would be lost without my weekly TP
> Hope you are off somewhere nice Sam . I was at doctors with husband today , there nearly 60 minutes as they were concerned with his feet now so now we are to get an appointment with the podiatrist but hopefully that won't be next week as I'm looking forward to not having one single appointment for a hospital or doctors all week yippee feels like holiday week????


A rare treat for you, hoping they are able to sort things out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, so good to see you! I hope you will be around more often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know if any of you saw this, but I thought it was funny.


Cockpit humour.

Remember it takes a college degree to fly a plane but only a highschool diploma to fix one. Reassurance for those who fly routinely in their jobs.
After every flight Qantas pilots fill out a form called a "gripe sheet,"which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the problems, document their repairs on the form, then pilots review
the gripe sheets before the next flight. Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humour.

Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by Qantas' pilots
(marked with a P) and the solutions recorded (marked with an E) by maintenance engineers. By the way, Qantas is the only major airline that has never had an accident.

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.

E: Almost replaced left inside main tire.

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough.

E: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit.

E: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.

E: Live bugs on back-order.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.

E: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.

E: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.

E: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.

E: That's what they're for.

P: IFF inoperative.

E: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.

E: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.

E: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.

E: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious.

P: Target radar hums.

E: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.

E: Cat installed.

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.

E: Took hammer away from midget.


-


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you had nice weekend.
Gwen, that sounds super painful, glad it's over.
Bonnie, wow, you have so many creative skills, I'm impressed.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Liz, that Quantas pilot/mechanics dialogue had me laughing out loud. Funniest stuff I've read for a long time. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you get sand storms when it's windy like that?


Liz, I did not notice sand storms today when I went to Walmart. But, we do get sandstorms and can have sand soupy things like water spouts but made of whirling sand that can do quite the number on car paint jobs. One just remembers not to open more than one car door at a time and watch for shopping carts where you park. I'm not saying this well, maybe Sorienna can help, or Sandi T. Really miss Sandi T, though I see her on fb.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, too funny! Good one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will be six years for me in april. --- sam


Six years in May for me, but I'd been reading and getting patterns before I joined.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, so good to see you! I hope you will be around more often.


I try, but time and life seem to collide lately.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A rare treat for you, hoping they are able to sort things out.


Just realised they have missed some tablets out of husbands medipack I'm hoping I can sort it out over the phone without having to visit his doctors . Fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Six years in May for me, but I'd been reading and getting patterns before I joined.


Will be 3 years in may for me , that means I have now been knitting for 3 years seems like like forever


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son came home from unniversitiy last night with stomach pains he spent an awful amount of time in the bathroom through the night . Today he's very pale and having nothing to eat. I have scrubbed everywhere I can think of and told him to stay in his room I do not want another bug at all for the rest of this year and the next


I do hope your son is feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised they have missed some tablets out of husbands medipack I'm hoping I can sort it out over the phone without having to visit his doctors . Fingers crossed


Oh I do hope it can sorted over the phone and save you a visit. Fingers crossed. 
It is hard to believe it is only 3 years since you started knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope your son is feeling better.


A lot better thank you Caren what about your great grandson who was in hospital how is he now ?


----------

